#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 到死之前至少也該跟獸人來一發 (1-26)(內含BL元素)

## thevoidfancy

「嗶…嗶…嗶…」

       規律且刺耳的機械聲叫醒了全身昏沉的我，那數位鳴笛聲也從模糊逐漸清晰變成尖銳，現在的我與其說頭腦昏沉還不如說是全身無法動彈，甚至無法感知到自己肢體的存在。強光，從天花板上照射下來幾乎讓我睜不開眼睛，我好似戴著氧氣面罩，躺在床上，周圍盡是不熟悉的儀器跟管線包圍纏繞著我。

    我怎麼了？我在哪裡？

    「你聽得到我的聲音嗎？」
    一名青年男子戴著口罩看著我，詢問我，他的眼睛直視我的雙眼，聲音帶著懇切，好似與我確定某些事物的答案。
    我緩慢點點頭，我從來不知道點頭示意是如此困難的事。
    「李天威，你聽到我的聲音嗎？」
    點頭……
    「我是你的主治醫師，你剛剛昏迷了一陣子，現在仍在危險期，請你現在多多休息，還有我們已經注射一些藥劑來提高你的心肺機能，那有如果有不舒服的話請馬上按下通知鈴，我們會盡快處理，請你不要擔心。」
    危險期？所以，我會死掉嗎？
    「我現在去通知您的親友，他們等下就會來進來看你，請你不要激動。」
    這是，可能要見最後一面的意思，難道，我真的要死去嗎？
    此時意識忽然從某處掉落到很深很冷的黑暗，無力去對抗那巨大輾壓意識的昏迷。
    等一等……，等一等啊……

    我，接下來就要死了嗎？這就是在生命走到最終的時候？
    感受不到任何事物，光線，氣味，只剩下淡淡的自我意識試圖保持著清醒。
    還是，我正在作夢？剛剛醫生說，會感覺不舒服是甚麼？ 打的藥劑又是甚麼？
    無法思考，無法理解。
    我好像在黑暗中一個人在漂浮，不知道該往哪去，意識越來越稀微，
    好像要準備進入了昏迷，難道，我的意識就要消失……
    要死掉了嗎？
    這次，如果失去意識的話，是不是就會到彼岸的那邊吧，就會死掉，就會不存在了。
    絕對不要，絕對不能，我可是連其他人的最後一面都沒有看到啊！
    可是，說不定這樣才能好好休息，好好睡著才能用身體的力量恢復撐過危險期，下一次醒來應該還是會躺在病床上，然後突然睜開眼睛嚇到周圍的人吧！
    只不過，真的有人會來看我嗎？也許下次醒來又是在無人陪同的病房吧，這也是可想而知的。大家都很忙，都沒有時間，孑然一身在外地的我，遠在他鄉的家人剛剛有趕來看我嗎？特地跑來看我最後一面的人會是誰呢？
    如果是那個人，有可能嗎？他會來嗎？特地來看我死前的最後一面嗎？

    「汝，聽得到我的懇求嗎？」
    咦，怎麼有股低沉的聲音，我怎麼又可以聽的到呢？
    「看來必須要用更直接的方法。」

    霎時出現巨大的白光，身體的感覺一瞬間全都回歸了，我用手遮住臉龐擋住突現的光亮，肌膚感受冰冷光滑的玻璃地版，閉上眼仍可以感受到周圍正在閃爍的螢光，還聽到周圍喧雜的談話聲，我此時應該是坐在地上，此地如同用紫水晶打造的地板跟開闊無限展開的廣場，而上頭則是向暮時黑夜白晝交會的天幕。我立刻看了看四周，數個謎樣如同人身大的光團正在我身旁。我仔細看這些光團，發現它們好似有生命似的，好像彼此溝通使用我聽不懂的語言對話。

    「這樣，我們就能正式的交談了。」
    一團光球浮到我的面前，漸漸的光線退出，浮現他的輪廓。一名毛色黑色的犬頭獸人，面容像是一隻兇惡的獵犬並頭上約莫10公分立起的尖耳，身高約為180公分，身材精壯手臂跟六塊腹肌線條清楚，並只穿了一件白色絲質金線鈎邊的褲子。頭上戴著古代埃及寶藍色的頭罩，皇室頭冠延伸的下襬的正好批在胸前，將鮮明立體的胸肌若隱若現的覆蓋著。手裡拿著黑色卻拋光的長杖，低頭視線正對著站在癱坐在紫色水晶地板上的我。
    這個形象，莫非是大名鼎鼎的……

    「我是阿努比斯，是掌管死亡跟道路的神。」
    果然沒錯啊，胡狼人身的埃及死神，比我想像中的煞氣太多。
    所以我真的死掉了嗎？想不到出來接我升天死亡的神居然是埃及神明，也太不合邏輯了吧！難道是我平常動漫宅的喜愛影響之下，才導致的結果，這也太客製化了。
    「不是因為你是動漫宅的關係，而是你是獸人愛好者的關係。」
    阿努比斯忽然說出那麼現代的話語，讓我非常詫異。
    「你怎麼知道我是獸控啊，還有你怎麼知道我心裡想什麼啊！」
    前方的狼頭神，聽完後露出輕蔑訕笑的表情，周圍光團也傳出稀稀落落的嘲笑聲。
   「因為我是神啊，這裡的都是神，你心中在想什麼是藏不過我們的。」
    聽見阿努比斯確實的解說，為甚麼有種恍然大悟卻又一種有種輸掉什麼的挫折感啊？
    於是我嘗試站起來，好歹也不能這樣醜醜的坐著，即便對方是神也太不禮貌。
    「如果覺得對神不禮貌的話，那扎扎實實用膝蓋跪著會比較好喔！」
    「原來你是腹黑吐槽役，我是不討厭啦，可是這也不是有求於人的態度。」
    「唔……」
    阿努比斯在我面前怎麼突然自己感覺抱歉的樣子，眼神突然撇到一邊不敢直視我。
    而我站起來打理一下，恩，身上的衣服呢？

   「你現在才發現你是裸體啊！我還在想你是平常私下裸體習慣了，還是反應遲鈍。」
   「恩，想想也不沒裸體給別人看過，況且在你們神面前裸體應該也沒什麼吧！」
   「啊，原來你是個暴露狂啊，要不然就是性經驗太豐富了，這樣我是找錯人還是找對人幫忙了呢？」
   「等一下，你還在吐槽嗎？還有即便是神講話也要顧場面吧！」
   「因為是神，所以不用喔！」
   一想到要繼續跟這個不正經並且一直吐槽的神溝通下去，實在太耗神了。
   「好了，來談正事了，要不然時間晚了就沒機會了。」
   「欸，什麼叫做時間晚了，有限時嗎？還有這裡是甚麼地方？」
   阿努比斯走到我的面前，低下到看著我的雙眼，他濕濕且碩大的黑鼻快要頂到我的鼻子，他鼻子聞了一聞並且跟著顫動。
   「你，馬上就要死了。」
   他，嚴肅並且確實的告訴我。正經看著我且完全沒有玩笑的表情。
   「這樣啊……」
   「你剛剛心中有閃過，還好是傳說中的獸人阿比努斯來接我升天實在是太好了，這樣有生之年也不會也遺憾，對吧！」  
    阿努比斯笑著說。          
   「啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊，」
   完蛋了，這麼羞恥的心音居然被聽見了還被大聲講出來，臉都熱起來了。
   「哈哈哈哈哈！」
   原本陰森兇惡的狼頭神，居然露出爽朗的笑容，眼睛都瞇起來了。
   「果然我在人世還是很有名的，這樣就放心了，畢竟很久沒有遇到相信我的人類了。」
    阿比努斯收斂起剛剛的笑容，又用一副嚴肅臉孔的看著我。
    這是翻臉像翻書的抓摸不定的性格嗎？果然是死神啊。
    「這是生與死的邊界，也是多個世界相連的邊界，或叫做神的廳堂。」
    這是什麼設定，怎麼有種超展開的狀況，所以是轉生系小說劇情的前奏嗎？
     「可以，與我訂下契約嗎？」
     「我拒絕。」

    我立刻正色地大聲喊出，四周突然有一瞬間沉默，然後接下來從光團裡爆出笑聲。
    感覺應該周圍躲在光球裡的諸神正在發出嘲笑阿比迪斯失敗的聲音。
    「可以不要這樣子啦，哪有人第一時間就拒絕的啊，聽我解釋一下啦……」
    眼前原本英氣煥發的神聽到我的回答忽然氣場變得氣弱，連整個神情都變得頹喪，甚至連原本氣昂昂挺立的雙耳都塌下來了。
    「再想想看吧，你的名字是某某某吧，要不然這樣故事很難繼續下去。」
    「我的名字李天威才對吧，身為神好歹連對方名字都先搞清楚吧。還有在故事中一遇到就要跟人訂下契約的惡魔還是幻想生物甚麼的，第一時間要拒絕才是最明哲保身的做法吧。」
    「不考慮一下契約內容嗎？難得你是第一個簽約的人，是有很多優惠跟試用項目。」
   「這種商業推銷的手法就免了，反正一定有契約漏洞，還有到處還要有額外付費的狀況。」
   「真是精明啊……，不愧是從資本主義世界來的人啊，這樣會沒有夢想的喔！」
   「夢想世界的產物應該沒有資格說這句話吧！」
   眼看前面的黑色短毛的狼獸神皺著眉頭，手掌抓抓自已的額頭，看起來好像出現困窘的樣子，看來在彼此的溝通上出現了困難。


    「好啦，看來出現了一點問題啊，看來需要我出來幫忙一樣。」
    旁邊有其他存在打斷我們對話說著。此時另外一個光球逐漸化成人形，微微閃設藍色的螢光，身材約跟我165公分同高並且體型細瘦，沒有頭髮所以頂上是光頭的樣子，但是聲音像是未變聲的兒童聲音，可是充滿奸巧的語氣啊，祂出現在我跟阿努比斯的身旁。
    「啊，這該不會是來幫忙敲邊鼓的共犯啊，果然是神的經濟犯罪啊。」我立刻吐槽。
    「其實我也很討厭他，要獲得他的幫忙真是我阿努比斯最大的錯誤之一。」阿努比斯居然站著跟我同一陣線?
    「好啦，你們兩個人不要一起用哪種看見兒童誘拐犯的眼神看著我嘛，況且所有的正式交易跟契約，都要有第三方公開見證跟說明才是正確的重點喔！」
    「不是把你看成兒童誘拐犯，再根據過去神界的傳聞，應該比較像是仲介性交易的老鴇。」阿努比斯這般說著，就這麼把神明的黑歷史街露出來。
    「原來神界也是有性交易啊。長知識了。」我立刻附和。
    「哈拉啦，我的名聲也太差了吧。李天威小弟弟，你叫我藍光人就行了，話說仲介、詐欺或是誘拐啊，就些事多多少少都做過了。畢竟是神嘛，沒有這些經歷的話是沒辦法好好成為一位神了。」
    「我阿努比斯可從來沒做過這些勾當，就可以成為神喔！」
    我想再繼續這樣泡茶聊天下去應該也是沒完沒了，算了還是聽這些神到底想幹嘛好了。

    「好了，我放棄了，您們想簽甚麼契約啊，可以告訴我，你要我怎樣？」我提議這樣說，要不然一點進度都沒有，姑且先聽聽他們這群神明想要幹嘛好了。
    「喔，怎麼突然變得那麼爽朗啊，阿努比斯你看看啊，我就說是個好孩子吧。」
    聽完藍光人回答，我已經懶得反對，總覺祂身上有一種邪佞，感覺阿努比斯也十分不想讓祂參與這次討論。阿努比斯正在思考一下該如何講述，然後慢慢嘗試要正確清楚的語氣開始跟我解釋。
    「這裡是生與死的狹縫之中，有許多世界共同創造並且存在這個空間，然後此地可以吸收來自現世的幻想、執念及虛妄的意識碎片跟元素所創造出來一個個不同世界線不同的平行宇宙。而我們這些被稱為神明的概念生命，在這個狹縫中因為重大信仰凝聚集合出現自我的意識有機體。」
    「這麼說的話，你是阿努比斯，古埃及的死神，在過去歷史累積了六千年的圖騰信仰，甚至到現在各種作品跟創作都會用上你的形象所以變成神明。那個藍光人是怎麼樣的存在啊？」
    「我是管理員啊，是GM，要負責這些宇宙的均衡跟平衡喔，很偉大吧。」
    「通常這種一開始的設定，在我看許多的輕小說中到最後不是大魔王就是豬隊友。現代人或是人類歷史心中應該沒有這種幻想吧，要不然就是對於政客、律師、公務員跟客服人員充滿不悅的怨恨吧。」
    「原來我的設定就是邪惡的公務員官僚，我並不討厭這種設定喔！」藍光人笑著說。
    「恩，那我還是繼續說下去吧。」阿努比斯無視藍光人的插話，繼續說下去。

    「由於在這個空間因為現世人類幻想散射及衍生形成的各個世界，雖然都各自有發展世界線跟演化，但是大多承襲現世而來的認知跟傳說，所以不同的傳說及諸神也會被各個世界的信徒相信膜拜，藉而累積更多信仰來強化累積自身的神力並且跟多個世界建立連結，而神明的神力就有可以干預不同世界的因果的能力，也就是所謂的奇蹟。」

    「我有問題！這邊不是有管理宇宙平衡的邪惡政客嘛，就是站在那邊的那一位，你們這些神應該就沒辦法隨隨便便發動奇蹟嘛，影響世界吧？」我舉說發問。
    「天那，你這個小弟三觀也太正了吧，真令人驚奇啊！我們藍光人就是要評鑑諸神想要發動的奇蹟，仔細審核以免過度動盪不同世界線導致不小心把世界毀滅掉喔。甚至如果這個依照依附著夢想而誕生的宇宙，其實是很脆弱的也都會不小心崩塌，所以才有藍光人存在的必要喔，我們是守護宇宙間和平的存在喔，Peace。」
    「簡單而說，你們就是坐在公部門裡在公文上蓋核許章的官員啊，然後政策出錯後到最後還是沒有出來負責面對啊。好吧，所以現在的情況是，阿努比斯想要發動神蹟，找來藍光人協商，那跟我有甚麼關係？所以是要對我發動神蹟嗎？我平常也沒對阿努比斯燒香拜拜，神應該不會救我吧！」我繼續發問。
    「恩，該怎麼你可是我們藍光人精心挑選出來的個案來完成阿努比斯的委託的喔，你這個獸人愛好者明明就對阿努比斯有純真的信仰喔。可是在心中不下一次如果有一天要死掉的話，就可以看到阿努比斯喔！根本就是向神祈禱的少女喔，要不要簽約變成魔法少女啊！」藍光人說著。

    「才……才沒有呢，這個東西只是我個人的妄想，還是……」
    「如果只是妄想或是幻想，執念跟業障都足以達到構成發動奇蹟的狀態，我想你的狀況已經快要到稱為愛，或是信仰之類的概念吧，藍光人我們是可以認可這種概念互換的條件喔。話說，說是信仰應該比較貼近性幻想嗎？每天在床上瀏覽成人網路資源跟18禁同人誌本本頻率也太多，甚至處理性慾跟使用度都超越的正常男性喔？」
    「怎麼可能會說出來，還有用色慾作為信仰基礎，怎麼可能會發動奇蹟。」我感到困窘的駁斥著。
    「恩，在六千年前古埃及的時代，的確是有人肉體跟性慾作為代價向我們埃及諸神索取奇蹟喔，那時候真是個美好的時代，所以，居然在現世還有人抱持這樣想法，讓我很欣慰跟懷念喔。」
    阿努比斯你說完不要甚至望向遠方，好像一個人回憶過去往事啊！恩，還露出噁心並且猥瑣的笑容，果然那時候也是做了很多不法的勾當。
    「那時候，可是遇到許多好人，雖然大多數都是很麻煩或是需要好好照顧的人，不過心地很善良，可是常常讓我放不下。所以，在死前抱著沒能和獸人溫存的遺憾而過世的人，我想都應該是好人。」阿努比斯頭低下來，凝視著我說。
    「所以你們都逮到這個機會找到人類心靈弱點乘虛而入請立刻該全世界的獸人跟毛毛愛好者下跪道歉，現在立刻馬上，用神明的方式道歉！」

    「出現了，連神無法反駁的吐槽，真是欣賞你啊，阿努比斯你看怎麼囉。」
    旁邊藍光人完全無視狀況的大笑著說，可是阿努比斯黑色的大眼柔柔的看著我，他提著厚實的手掌摸了摸我的頭。
    「真是令人放不下心的孩子，明明心裡面很難受還要裝得很堅強的樣子……」
    「咦……」
    怎麼有一種石頭丟入思緒漣漪之中，那樣的話語，那樣的思緒……




備註: 其實這邊小說目前我有在 SF上進行連載:  http://book.sfacg.com/Novel/54636/
       目前已經累積到7萬字了，呈現每天不停碼字的狀態。
       不夠應該收看人數很少，所以想來打個廣告
       (雖然也有在POPO原創進行連載，但是POPO的介面實在用不習慣)
       謝謝大家[/SIZE]

----------


## thevoidfancy

「今天，還是沒有人來看你嗎？」
   「林醫生您好，沒辦法，家人們都要工作，我也不能這樣勉強他們……」
   「有時候，病人生病還是要有人陪啊！心理壓力沒那麼大，身體也才會比較快好喔！恩，這是甚麼啊？我可以看看嗎？是模型人嗎？這個是什麼啊，挺可愛的。」
   「是朋友幫我帶來的，黏土人喔，是Q版阿努比斯，是獸人死神喔！」
   「是新的卡通腳色嗎？哎呀呀，這東西放在醫院真不吉利啊……」
   「醫生，我的情況是不是很不樂觀嗎……」
   「唔……，還有很多方法可以試試，還沒到最後關頭呢！」
   「如果，到了最後，可以讓我好好的走嗎，我不想成為植物人，還是半死不活插管活著，這樣對我的家人也是一種解脫吧……」
   「講什麼啊！現在還不是講這個話的時候！」
   「沒有關係吧，遲早也是要講到這個話題吧。這個阿努比斯很可愛喔，如果我死掉的時候，這麼可愛帥氣的神帶走我，也許是一種幸福吧，哈哈，這樣講感覺很幼稚很宅。醫生你幹嘛這樣看我啊，好像看到變態一樣。」
   「才不是呢！所謂的神應該要好好保護努力的人活下去的，我不會輸給你的，阿努比斯！」        
   「嘻嘻，謝謝醫生，感謝你一直那麼努力，謝謝你為我做的一切。」
   「這是我應該做的，我一定會治好你的，好啦！趕快休息嗎！」
   「晚安，林醫生。」
    醫生不應該隨便承諾末期病患的喔，這樣會給病人太多不必要的希望喔，不過還是很感謝你。




   「嗚嗚………」
    我低著頭，讓淚從眼角旁滑下前用手趕快擦掉，可是我不想給阿努比斯、藍光人跟周圍諸神看見。獸神的腳掌幾乎把我頭蓋著，從肉墊傳來溫熱的體溫，祂慢慢地撫摸著我的頭髮。
   「把別人弄哭囉，阿努比斯，你要負責喔！」藍光人輕蔑調戲的語氣說著。
   「好了啦，我懂了啦，不要在摸頭了啦。」，我說完便把阿努比斯的手掌推開，但是面前的獸人疑惑的看著我。
   「不喜歡嗎？不舒服嗎？還是，害羞嗎？」講完，阿努比斯默默不語的看著我。
    不敢直視他的雙眼，看來有必要緩和一下情緒，是覺得高興嗎？，還是覺得，啊，真的覺得太好了。
   「先來談契約，你們到底想找我幹嘛？」

   「我希望你能幫我拯救一個世界，作為代價，我們會讓你復活。」
   「恩……，這樣是不夠喔。」
   「是嗎……果然啊……」，阿比努斯好像知道什麼，小聲說出他的揣測。
   「我是急性白血病患者，如果這次復活了，身上的病沒治好還是會死喔，下一次還是遇到危機會死喔，也許，這樣死去的畫說不定是比較幸福呢，阿努比斯先生，對嗎？」
   「這…我不知道…」
   「如果到那個時候，你還會來看我嗎？還會來帶我走嗎？還是說，現在，我這死去比較幸福呢？至少，也是現在無夢無痛的死去啊！」
   「不要說那種令人悲傷的話，無論如何都會帶你回去現世，今天就是會要發動我阿努比斯的神蹟，如果，我發動神蹟治好你的病呢？這樣你就不會死了！這也是為什麼特地要找那個喪心病狂的他來。」
   「也不要劈頭就說我是喪心病狂嘛，總算，有我說話的空間了，沒錯是有機會治好你的病，但是……」
    我偏過頭看著藍光人露出邪佞的笑容插嘴說著。
   「但是這個方法拿李天威小弟弟你的靈魂作為代價，請這邊的諸神見證下進行神的考驗，然後如果表現很好的話，諸神會發動更大的神蹟給你特權讓你的病治好喔！如何呢？其實，這也是阿努比斯特地找我們來的。」
   「那什麼叫做拿我靈魂作為代價，就算病好了，沒有靈魂不就只是植物人嗎？」
   「這個還是要叫阿努比斯來講吧，畢竟要跟你訂下契約的神是他。」
   「我想請您幫我拯救在這空間中的一個大陸Furian，目前這個世界的世界線快要崩毀了，我希望你能跟我一起去拯救世界。」
   「所以為了救了這個世界，現世的我，病就會好嗎？那為什麼要獻上靈魂呢？」    
   「這邊我來說明吧，因為Furian也是依照人類幻想而生的大陸，如果現世人類的靈魂穿越進去，使用現世人的靈魂能量就可以造成神也無法預測的結果，可以大幅度扭曲世界線，而現在就需要有一個人類靈魂穿越進去幫忙喔！」藍光人如此說道。
   「所以靈魂能量是什麼啊，要怎麼用啊？我都沒聽過啊，也沒有練習過啊？」
   「剛剛不是說了嗎？」藍光人裝可愛跟淘氣的聲音說著。
   「當人們進行幻想、崇拜跟思考時會大量釋放出靈魂能量，而這些能量就能夠在另外個宇宙中重建出一個幻想的世界，也就是一沙一世界，一花一天堂。莊周夢蝶，蝶夢莊周啊。」
   「聽不懂啦，可以別釣書袋嗎?」
   「簡單而言就是，當現世人一但幻想一個世界，釋放出靈魂能量給予這個宇宙組成所需要的必要元素跟物質，但是通常不足夠形成一個世界。但是如果集結了多人釋放出的靈魂能量後，累積出足夠的幻想元素後，就可以升成宇宙跟平行世界喔。」藍光人頭頭是道的解說著。
   「所以我的靈魂能量有那麼高可以改變世界嗎？」
   「如果你跟我阿努比斯訂下契約的話，就可以使用你的靈魂能量作為發動神蹟跟神力的媒介。」
   「好，所以想像力就是我的超能力。那我進去幫忙，你們就會治好我的病，發動奇蹟治好我的病嗎？感覺一點根據都沒有啊，太難讓人相信囉。」
   「沒錯，連我們藍光人都覺得很困難，所以我們要發動諸神的試驗這個特別儀式，請這邊諸神作為見證，並且由我作為擔保人，阿努比斯作為隨行者，給予你可以自由使用靈魂能量來拯救Furia大陸的使命，如果審核過了，十二位神組成的評議會確認了你的功績，則會一起發動神力一同發動神蹟讓你復活加上治好你的病。」
   「那如果，沒完成任務，或是我沒辦法拯救那個世界呢。」
   「原則上，要使用你的靈魂能量來穿越到Furian，如果那個世界用盡靈魂能量，就會是現實世界的腦死。因為是使用靈魂能量在異世界重建肉體，只要用靈魂能量就可以一而再，再而三的復活喔！但是每次復活都會消耗掉大量靈能量喔，請避免無意義的死亡，要不然就真的腦死了。還有，如果真的沒辦法了，是隨時隨地可以放棄任務，這樣至少任務失敗了，你的靈魂還是可以回去。如果被捲入世界末日的話，用盡靈魂能量也是有可能逃不出來的。」
   「而所以要我阿努比斯，當作你這趟旅途的看護人，如果你隨時隨地想放棄，只要跟我確認後就隨時能中斷契約，這也算是契約中擔任保險絲的部分。」
   「如果毀了約，我會有什麼懲罰。」
   「除了消耗掉的靈魂能量無法補回，還有失去完成任務的獎賞，就這樣。」藍光人爽朗的說。「不過靈魂能量在返回現世後能經由肉體慢慢補充，所以基本上是沒有損失的喔。」
   「不對喔，你們剛剛說如果耗盡靈魂能量的話，我就會失去靈魂腦死喔，所以我現在的靈魂能量如果流失一定程度，其實也會對我造成一定損害，對吧！」
   「沒錯，所以我跟你隨行的重點之二，如果你流失的靈魂能量到達造成危險的程度之前，我將會強制終止契約，把你帶回現世。」
   「就這是我們藍光人引以為傲的緊急中斷措施。」
   「但是，換言之，如果你們不滿意我的表現時，也有可能提早解約就是了。」
   「沒錯，這就是我們確保契約雙方的保險機制，不過先說在前頭，阿努比斯可是對你很有信心的喔，還說他是不會任意解約的。」
   「那我到底要做甚麼呢？一直說要我去那個什麼菲莉亞大陸幫忙，要怎麼幫忙。」
   「Furian如果現世一般，有衍生出祭拜跟信仰我的傳統，在契約實行中，諸神會把你的靈魂可以構成異世界能用的肉體，並且隨行有我的保護，要想辦法接觸到可以影響未來世界線的人們，想辦法解救現在的危機跟改變結局。」
   「不過有一個附加條件，其實我也不是很懂阿努比斯他為甚麼要這麼做，不過也只好請你答應囉，因為這也是契約的一部分。」
   「甚麼特別的條件，果然啊，是惡魔的契約。」
   「在同行的過程，請讓在下，以肉身方式一同前往。」
   「欸，那是什麼意思？」 
   「意思就是說，在我過去經手的個案不乏是請異世界招喚穿越者出來幫忙的案例，但是即便有隨行的神祈看顧，也不一定需要有實質肉身的神同行，因為在怎麼說，神靈狀態的看護隨時隨地能夠在穿越者周圍，所以這樣才能馬上遇到危機時進行緊急中止。如果有實質肉身的話，如果你們兩個人因為某些條件跟物理因素無法緊急脫離，其實是大幅度增加穿越者的危機。」
   「我阿努比斯，也不是全然沒思考過這個疑慮，但是如果有實質肉身的話，我也就可以直接干涉到世界線的發展，其實對你參加神的試驗，能給予你這個挑戰給予最實質的幫助，我是這麼考慮的。」
   「那，那阿努比斯獲得肉身的辦法是要讓使用神的靈魂能量嗎？」
   「恩，還是要用你的靈魂能量喔，阿努比斯也有問過我這個問題。如果使用他一直使用自身的神力幫你過關的話，這樣就變成神直接干預這個挑戰，在判定資格上也很難確認到底是你的挑戰還是阿努比斯的努力喔！所以阿努比斯的大部分靈魂能量支出全都是由你負責補充喔！這樣諸神也可以同意阿努比斯進去幫忙。」
   「最後一個問題，我覺得你們可能很難回答這個問題，不過請好好回答。」
    此時，阿努比斯跟藍光人意義深長的看著我，等待著我的發問。

   「我怎麼知道你們是真的神，還是這一切都在我的夢裡，是我的幻想。」

    藍光人聽完馬上哈哈大笑，還想要遮住自己誇張的笑容，卻完全忍不住自己的笑意。
    但是阿努比斯卻完全相反，卻有點緊張跟困惑，停頓不語了一會兒。
   「我無法提供證明，讓你相信這一切都是真的，而不是幻想。」
    我跟阿努比斯彼此對望，果然，這一切都是假的。
   「讓我試試看吧，來靠近我這邊看一看。」
    藍光人用著奇怪的笑容，招呼我們過去，並且用力一拳打在地下。
   「砰！」
    地表原本水晶質感被拳頭打出裂痕，隨即碎裂凹陷出一個洞，藍光人蹲下來指了指這個洞口，示意叫我們往洞裏面看。


    「嗶…嗶…嗶…」
    洞口的另一端是一個病房，我們好似從天花板上進行偷看，躺在床上的是穿著醫院睡袍的我。沒有頭髮的我，帶著氧氣面罩跟打著點滴，連接著心肺機能的監控機器，病懨懨的躺在病床上，睡著，簡直不健康到不能用睡著來形容，該說是昏迷了樣子。
    「李天威小弟弟啊，你現在的狀態已經不能說用不好來形容了，在很危險的狀態喔。」
     藍光人繼續含著不懷好意的笑容說著。
    「我可以看看，現在有誰來看我嗎？可以嗎？拜託。」
    「不行喔，因為你已經轉移到加護隔離病房，所以原則上沒有親友能待在這個房間喔！」
    藍光人說道，用一副令人討厭的奸巧笑容。
    「他，有來嗎？」
    「啊拉拉，你話裡指著的他，是誰啊！」藍光人繼續說著。
    果然，沒有來嗎？

   「抱歉，把你帶來這邊，沒法讓你看見你跟親友的最後一面。但是我阿努比斯一定會帶你回去」
   「開什麼玩笑啊！你們神做事都是這麼任性胡作非為的嗎！還有趕快把我放回去，這樣不就會害死我嗎？我才不要去甚麼異世界努力奮鬥到煙飛灰滅，我要回去。」
    我大喊著，心中出現令人無法接納的無力感跟疲憊感。


    「不行喔，李天威小弟弟。」藍光人開始冷冷地講，語氣帶有怒意的威脅口吻。
    「基本上，你的靈魂已經飄到了這個神的廳堂，說好聽一點是一隻腳踏進棺材，說難聽一點就是，若是沒有神發動奇蹟，你已經是死了。雖然先前阿努比斯怎麼說都會把你返陽回世，但是，這是他訂下契約的內容跟執行祂那邊的契約義務囉！如果，你不答應契約的話，阿努比斯就必須犧牲自己神格靈魂作為代價，讓你重生喔！」
    「欸。」我瞪大了眼睛看著自己身前的犬頭神，犬頭神只是對我笑了一笑。
    「畢竟，真正要做的，是想辦法救活你。也許，這才是最重要的。」

    說什麼傻話啊！那有人一見面就說要犧牲他拯救自己。
   「很久，現世之中沒有人能像你對我有那麼深的期待，所以我一直認為或許你能夠答應我的要求，去解救我在另外一個大陸的信徒，但是，太強人所難的話，也不是我的本意。無論你接受還是拒絕，我都會讓你復活，我會救你。我希望這個旅程中，能夠像個同伴一樣，隨時幫助你，跟你一起冒險著，一起活著，這也是我這個神在旅途中，出現的小小幻想。所以請不要放在心上，無論是哪一樣，請做出你的選擇，然後由神明的我負責滿足你的願望。」
    阿努比斯單膝跪在我的面前，手掌正在摸著我的頭，溫柔慢慢的說。

   「明明努力的忍耐著疾病跟治療的痛苦，卻無法接近自己總有一天會痊癒的希望，最後只能抱著自己能夠毫無痛苦的死去，並且期待死後的世界是多麼美好跟無憂。你，如此辛苦的努力，身為神明的我一直看著，一直看著你，只能用這個方法，試著完成你小小的願望。而我希望，因為這個小小願望，我們能夠一起創造奇蹟，創造出你曾經幻想的未來那份奇蹟。」

    聽完阿努比斯講完後，我哭著，低著頭哭著，擤著鼻涕並且啜泣著。
    沒有理由去拒絕，沒有餘地的反駁。
    即便會被諸神嘲戲跟玩弄，可是我也沒有任何立場。


    「好啦，我知道了，我答應就是了。」
    我用手臂擦乾了淚水，眼前的獸神跪在我面前，雙眼平視地露著笑容的看著我。
    「看吧，一開始這樣講就可以啦，不用那麼拐彎抹角，真是兩個不乾脆的傢伙。」
     藍光人還是一副調戲的語氣在埋怨著。
    「好啦，接下來是確定契約內容，甲方阿努比斯，是否願意獻上自身靈魂作為代價，陪同並且保護乙方李天威在Furian大陸上進行英雄任務，無論任務成功失敗與否，均承諾李天威的靈魂能夠無礙返陽並且重生。」
    「我，阿努比斯，我願意。」
    「乙方李天威是否願意依照甲方阿努比斯之請託，使用自身靈魂能量在Furian大陸上進行英雄任務，經由十二名諸神組成委員會進行見證跟評鑑，判定任務成功與否，並依照表現給予相對分量諸神的獎賞，如果成功便獲得身體的健康，失敗則返陽回到現世。」
    「我，李天威，願意。」
    「吾乃第三方，由此處十二諸神組成的評議委員會，將在此見證此靈魂契約，並且根據受試者李天威在Furian大陸上做出的貢獻給予評價與其獎賞，請您們結下契約的印記。」
    「契約的印記是什麼啊？」
     阿比努斯笑著說。
    「是這個喔！」
     黑狼的長嘴輕觸著我的嘴唇，溫熱的舌頭慢慢探觸著我的牙齒，我的舌皆受到生理暗示與他的舌頭交纏，我閉上雙眼，只感受到阿努比斯正在吻我好似夢境的現實。


    意識慢慢開始流失，可是卻有一個想法從吻中，從對方的舌中擴張開來。


    「不想再看見有人死去，呼喊著我的名字遺憾地死去。
      我只是一名死神，我只能看著你們一個個死去後，消失。
      好希望能親眼看著你們步上前往來世的路途，
      而不是在生與死之間不斷迷惘,最後寂滅。
      不要再哭喊我，該如何無憂無慮，無痛無夢的帶你們走；
      不要再請求我，發出詛咒，希望我奪走你們仇敵的生命。
      我只是想活著，像人一樣，像你們一樣。
      努力過活，努力去改變一切，累了就睡著，睡飽了就醒過來。
      會餓，會渴，吃完飯後會有出現飽足感，那一種體會活著時大大小小的感覺。
      還有，去愛著，我是如此愛著你們，但是我只有取走你們的生命的能力。
      已經不想要這樣了，想要為著你們而努力，真正拚上靈魂去努力。
      所以，拿一切去交換，拿著一副真正的身體去活著。
      這一次，一定會不一樣，絕對會不一樣。」



     「契約成立囉！少年，跟著大狗狗一起好好努力吧，我藍神可是會一直看著你喔！」

----------


## thevoidfancy

我正在外太空的宇宙中墜落，睜看雙眼看到了是黑暗中不斷眼前急速滑過的星辰，我頭朝著下的無止盡的下墜，我試圖看了看前往的盡頭，依舊只看到如同虛空般的黑幕。


   「你醒來了。」
    聽到旁邊低沉的嗓音，我撇過頭看去，是一個幾乎融入黑暗的毛色，赤裸著上半身的狼獸人，兇惡且臉部肌肉明顯的面容帶著十分修長的一對耳朵，全身上下沒有一絲贅肉。不過他現在一樣頭朝下一起比著間墜落，臉上表現出沒有甚麼影響的從容神情。
   「你剛剛戴的帽子呢？」
   「不知道飛到哪去了。」
    場面有點尷尬啊，果然突然聽到對方告白跟親了吻，卻不知道怎麼繼續接話。
   「所以，我們結下契約了嗎？」
   「恩，是喔。又另外一句話來說就是兩個靈魂都連結再一起喔。」
   「感覺不就跟夫妻一樣嗎？感覺挺肉麻的啊！」
   「比夫妻還要來的深刻喔，結婚時的那種誓言都只是說說了算。況且你也看到了我的記憶片段了吧！就是那個，那就是靈魂連結的證明。」
    在昏迷前，我看見了一副不一樣的光景，那是阿努比斯在多個世界流傳看見的記憶，他看著許多信仰他的人，呼求著他，愛著他，可是身為神，身為超越世界的存在，他只能無語旁邊，看著他的信徒一一死去，他曾陪著他們走過生與死的邊界，然後……
   「為甚麼，在你的記憶中，我看不到人死亡後會去那裡呢，怎麼大家在路上都消失了？你看過最後他們都去了那裡嗎？」
   「那裡，便是神才能抵達的地方，基本上人到不了的。」
   「這不是邏輯錯誤嗎？神是由人的想像跟信仰所構成，那理當有天堂跟地獄這種概念的異世界存在啊？而你把死掉的靈魂帶到異世界時，不是會帶往到那種地方去嗎？」
   「人的肉體死亡後，靈魂能量就會來到這裡，生與死的邊界。因為再也沒有肉體可以補充靈魂的能量，在這個地方能量就會漸漸向外溢散到其他地方去，最後連自己的意識都無法維持。而溢散的靈魂能量成為其他異世界的構成或生靈的組成元素，而組成另外一個世界或是孕育出生命跟靈魂。」
   「意思就是說………」我說完後，體會到一種了解到什麼的惡寒。
   「能夠被我接走的靈魂代表對我這個神明擁有極大的信仰，才能吸引我前來，而通常我都會與他們漫步在這個生死邊界，看著這裡奇異的光景，陪著他們直到最後意識消散的最後一刻，我想這就是我身為神最重要的使命。」
    阿努比斯不帶有感情的說著，宛如平淡且負責自己的職能，如同為此工作認真貢獻。
    明明可以不用一直陪著無助的靈魂在宇宙間漂泊，明明用那麼悲傷的眼神看著魂魄的消失，明明心中一起吶喊著自己的無力沒辦法帶著信徒去它們相信的來世，明明一直孤獨著等待下一個信仰自己的靈魂出現，然後又要親自目睹信徒意識的消亡。一直不斷等待，重複著這個循環，只能假裝自己麻木了，假裝自己超脫了，假裝自己的神性偉大不能露出悲傷。
    我都看到了，阿努比斯的回憶，透過那個吻，透過彼此的靈魂。


   「所以，這樣我還是算死了，我也要消散了嗎？還是說，你也只是陪我到消失為止。」
   「我已經按照契約發動神蹟防止你的靈魂繼續溢散，並且要用一部分的靈魂能量做出你跟我在Furian大陸上可以使用的肉體。這樣你的靈魂就可以憑依上去，也防止你的靈魂能量繼續消散。」
   「所以你以前就看著人們的靈魂這樣消失嗎？」
   「大多數，不過有些人的靈魂比較強悍，有些說不定還可以返回肉體回歸到原來的世界，就是所謂的瀕死狀態吧。極少的靈魂能夠進入到其他世界去，可能是憑藉生前極深的意識執念產生強大的靈魂能量吧？總之最後他們跑去哪個世界我也不清楚，也有可能到你們所謂的天堂或地獄，而在我的信仰裡，被稱為來生。」
   「照你這麼說，也極少的靈魂會進得到天堂或是地獄，甚至你也不確定哪裡是不是天堂跟地獄？可是去那些異世界看一眼就知道了不是嗎？你不是神嗎？」
   「無論是神還是人能夠從穿越到不同世界的靈魂跟意識，就有被稱作穿越者的能力。然而，神必須靠著信徒的信仰跟連結，才能有穿越到有信徒在異世界的能力，如果要前往的世界沒有那麼多的信徒，那就必須要有諸神評議會的授權。」
   「簡單而言，你沒有這個權能去到穿越者前往的世界，是因為沒有諸神授權或是那個世界沒有信徒嗎？這也不對啊，怎麼可能你的信徒會去到不相信你的世界？」
   「如果是六千年前埃及文明當然就有這個能力，甚至我們可以用神能創造出理想的來世，引導信徒死後的靈魂去到那個他們想像塑造的異世界。不過到現在已經沒有那麼多人信仰我了。故此我的神能因為信徒減少而被限縮了，而埃及文明所製造的來世也在這個神之廳對我封閉了起來，我也再也沒去看過了。」
   「等一下，不對啊，照理來說，你們埃及神話創造出來的異世界，照理來說信徒會一直會持續信仰你們啊，你們應該還是能夠有足夠神能或是所謂的連結啊。」
   「當一名神在一個世界失去信仰的時候，祂便會跟那個世界失去連結，所以過了六千年，即便是埃及神話中的來世，也對埃及的神明失去信仰了。所以我們也就失去了連結，再也無法觀看那個世界的變化，要不然就是，他們的世界線毀滅了，最後摧毀了那個世界，而我們卻還不知道。」
   「那如果沒有信徒的神，或怎麼樣呢？」
   「雖然在現世沒有信徒祭祀或崇拜提供信仰，但是大部分的神話會因為人們的創作跟借用，提供類似的信仰的幻想作為支持。所以雖然失去過去大部分的神能，但是就會變成像是幻想生物跟精靈般的存在，吸收著現世人們幻想跟崇拜而發散出來的靈魂能量而活著。不過即便是這種狀態，如果認真支付代價跟實行契約，還是可以發動部分神蹟。更慘的是，失去太多能量後，連自我都失去，而變成類似孤魂野鬼的存在。」
   「所以Furian，那個世界，是把你當作神的地方嗎？還對你有信仰嗎？」
   「目前還有，但是，很快就要消失了，因為世界遇到危機，跟人們遇到不幸時，沒有奇蹟的發生，便會質疑神，便會失去信仰。所以我要去拯救這個世界，回應他們的信仰。」
    這就是在多個世界中存在的神、信仰跟人的真理嗎？我認真地思考跟懷疑。
    但是，這會是我的幻想嗎？我的夢嗎？
   「所以你要去拯救Furian，到底是為了你自己，還是為了那個世界受苦的信徒呢？」
   阿努比斯沉默不說話，而我們一同持續的墜落。
   「可能，都有吧。還有為了拯救你。」


   「可是，那到底怎麼用我的靈魂能量去改變世界？」
   「在這契約中，你被開放了部分神可以使用的權限，就像我可以用我的靈魂能量來穩定你這裡的神之界意識不被消散，而你在Furian可以用你的靈魂能量發動部分的奇蹟，但是發動奇蹟的代價就是會大幅度消耗你的靈魂能量。雖然說你在異世界所創造的肉體在睡眠休息可以少部分回復你的靈魂能量，但是你在異世界維持清醒跟意識還是持續會消耗靈魂能量。」
   「所以我接下來要創造自己的肉體也算是奇蹟的一種，然後我在異世界要保持意識不消散的最保險辦法就是想辦法一直睡覺來回復靈魂能量。」
   「某種講法是對的，由於我訂下的契約保護你死亡後靈魂不會消散。某種程度而言，你在Furian肉體死亡後，靈魂能量會全力消耗來進行自動治癒你的肉體，這段時間可能會靈魂過於負荷所以會失去意識，直到休息回復下次可以清醒的狀態。」
   「講太多了，整個聽不懂啦，請縮短在30個字以內。」
   「簡單而言，如果你肉體死掉了，就會消耗靈魂能量製造奇蹟重新復活但短時間沒有意識。」
   「所以救世會成為不死的存在，那也真算是個奇蹟，那復活的話，身上的傷口會自動復原嗎？還是就算殭屍一樣呢?」
   「到時候你的肉體會自動修復到可以維持意識的狀況，所以會優先痊癒心肺功能，腦部運作跟內臟機能，最後才是四肢或是肢體末端。不過，我設定的條件是你的靈魂能量會一直修復你身體健康，你還是可以經由鍛鍊身體來強化生理條件。」
   「簡單而言就是我的身體譨自還可經過鍛鍊而提升，而且我的生命值會一直消耗靈魂能量補滿HP就是了，那我可以使用魔法或是其他特殊能力嗎?那使用魔法或技能也需要消費靈魂能量嗎？」
    「在異世界裡使用魔法是攝取空間中的魔素，當然也可以消耗自己的靈魂能量製造魔素，因為靈魂消散後分解完的產物其中之一就是魔素。魔素在體內重新建構，轉化成魔力作為能量來運轉魔法，這樣就不需要跟神訂下契約發動類似奇蹟的效果。但是魔法這個技術是非常看個人技術跟資質，魔素的轉換比率跟施出功率能還沒到完善，現在仍舊在發展之中吧！」
   「不過這樣的話，魔法的進步，對於神的依賴性也會跟著降低吧！」
   「沒錯喔，不過現世的人沒辦法在現世使用魔法喔，因為魔素發動的魔法只能改變在同樣是由魔素組成的異世界的現象。基本上即便每個異世界都是魔素組成跟原理大不相同，不同宇宙組成的理論跟結構不一樣的話，每個異世界的魔法理論都不相同，都無法改變彼此宇宙的現象。」
   「但是靈魂能量是可以，運用靈魂能量發動的神蹟是可以影響不同世界，因為靈魂能量是比魔素更高位的存在對吧，天那，這根本就是大學考試的申論題了吧！」
   「你實在是太聰明了，阿威的功課應該很好吧？」阿比對我笑著說。
   「只是個死宅而已。這種二次元世界觀的設定大多都很相似就是了。所以我有什麼特殊的技能或魔法可以使用呢?」
   「目前你可以使用跟Furian世界的同伴訂下靈魂契約，這樣可以讓大幅度強化同伴的能力，而且你也可以獲得同伴部分的能力。並且也可以給予同伴不死的能力，但是要復活同伴也是要花費你的靈魂能量喔，請稍微注意一下。」
   「等一下，這個能力應該是對其他作品致敬的吧?那我要怎麼跟其他人簽下契約呢?」
   「基本上只要你跟對方心意相通，兩人有共識後，訂上印記後就可以達成喔！」
   「這根本沒講啊，像是契約的實行內容限定範圍，能力的增強幅度的內容是甚麼之類，這些東西不是應該要白紙黑字的寫清楚嗎?還有印記該不會就是親嘴吧。」
   「沒錯喔，很棒對吧。」
   「這完全是抄襲其他作品的概念啊！而在正式場合應該要有書面文件把細節好好寫清楚吧！你看看，我現在都搞不清這個契約細節是甚麼，被你們仙人跳怎麼辦。」
   「這種契約是用靈魂直接連結的，所以從此以後同伴就會成為命運的共同體，就跟談戀愛一樣，總是有風險，有甜蜜跟苦澀的地方，恩，請好好慎選同伴喔!」
   「我有甚麼好處啊！感覺上來我的消耗會越來越多啊!會腦死欸!」
   「這就是神的契約，完成信徒的願望支付代價，獲得更多信徒跟信仰，很棒啊！同伴對你產生信仰可以經由累積而生成新的靈魂能量，來做為額外的補充喔！同時你也會部分獲得對方的能力，以及友情喔。這樣不是很好啊?」
   「所以，如果找到同伴簽約後，對我產生信仰就可以補充靈魂能量這樣?」
   「大致上沒錯，這個概念你總算懂了，還有所謂的信仰，在你們的世界，也可以說就是愛喔！而締結印記就是所謂的真愛之吻，要兩者心動並且合意，你才能發動契約製造奇蹟，完成對方心願。所以你締結契約對象，對你產生愛的話，就有 信仰力可以轉換成靈魂能量喔。」
   「這根本就是戀愛養成遊戲的情節吧，還有為甚麼要用親吻的方式嗎？」
   「基本上要契約主能跟對方有肉體實質接觸，獲得對方遺傳因子DNA，能夠與對方有心靈感情上的連結，以及要獲得對方的共生菌相來重建環境因子的結果。如果不是口對口親吻的話，大概只有性交了吧。」
   「有感情連結、菌相跟DNA的話，親對方手跟臉頰也可以嗎？」
   「你居然沒有吐槽說為甚麼要吃對方的細菌，真是太沒有常理了。」
   「沒辦法，我主修生物學，吃細菌這種概念對我來說反而合理，也對了，皮膚上可能沒有足夠完整的DNA啊，所以才用體液交換嗎？不對啊，怎麼想都覺得很怪。」
   「其實藍神他有提供我其他選項，是有親手指、臉頰、腳趾，甚至乳頭都有，當然也是有性交，總之藍神他叫我選一樣當作是印記作為代表，我的契約印記最後就選了親嘴就是了，其他不是沒感覺又不然就是太羞恥了。總之，只是記得一定要接觸到對方的舌頭喔。」
   「理論基礎也太薄弱了吧，算了算了。總之，到時候再說吧。」
    我的頭好痛喔，總之要收集同伴就必須要用真愛之吻。
    然後要想辦法要契約對象給我愛，才不會Game over吧。
    恩，我好像搞錯了什麼，原來這是一場戀愛冒險遊戲，就是在蒐集腳色進行攻略啊，這樣真的沒有問題嗎?

----------


## thevoidfancy

「之前聽藍光人說有很多人簽下契約穿越到不同世界去，所以都沒有人到過Furian世界嗎?」我問著阿努比斯，忽然之間也開始習慣下墜了，其實只要改變重心屁股向下，這種無限自由落體的感覺還是滿暢快的。
   「據說在一百年前，有一個貌似現世人類來到Furian大陸去成為了大魔法師，與其他英雄創造了傳奇，拯救了大陸跟世界線。不過我們諸神直到都不知道他是如何穿越，以及那個人的身家背景。」
   「所以過了一百年，世界又發生危機，你們這些神明就重新想辦法在從現世中找一個人來締造傳說這樣。」
   「大致上就是這樣子。」
   「在當時怎麼可能什麼都不知道了，你們不是全知全能的神嗎？」
   「只能說他造成影響連神都無法預測，要不然就是有神偷偷幫助他，逃離其他諸神的掌握。而目前他留下的事蹟跟歷史也大多殘缺。」
    沒辦法，完全沒有獲得任何情報跟資訊，這樣又要怎麼解救大陸。
   「阿比順便問一下，如果復活時屍體被鋸成屍塊或是被消化掉，無法復活怎麼辦呢？」
   「到時候就會依照契約直接在憑空重製一個身體出來，跟原本修復身體不一樣，會極度消耗靈魂能量的喔，請避免這個情況產生。」
   「意思是即便要死也盡量保持屍體完整度吧，這樣相對而對花的靈魂能量也比較少。」
   「大體上是沒錯的。不過你居然能那麼冷靜討論哪一種死法比較好的這種話題，你果然是二次元死宅啊！」
   「還有，如果你肉體死掉了，跟我簽訂契約的你也會跟著復活的意思嗎？」
   「沒錯，而且還是消耗你的靈魂能量。」
   「等一下，你幹嘛不用自己靈魂能量，你可是神明欸，作一個肉體會有多困難？為甚麼還要寄生在我身上啊！」
   「沒辦法囉，契約也是這樣訂的，況且這種做法是可以提供評價喔！我曾經看到其他穿越者這樣玩，初始的印象跟評分都拉高許多喔！大多到最後也會通關。」
   「這是攻略嗎？還有為甚麼會有評價積分，不是只要到最後解決世界危機就好了嗎？」
   「拯救世界是很危險的喔，所以常常到一半或是很前面的時候就會遇到天大的危機，穿越者都有可能向諸神提出要求跟協助，修改契約等等方法請。像是死亡重生地點就是由諸神改動，如果評價很不好的話，也會被惡搞產生惡意無限死歸的狀態，這樣就會耗盡所有靈魂能量就結束囉。所以評價不高的話，諸神可是連幫到不幫或是惡作劇就game over，還能斷然殺出退出都算不錯，有時候就自我毀滅成為異世界的肥料。」
   「所以還要想辦法賺評價啊，這個遊戲設定還真多，越來越難玩了。」
   「不過我也不能一直放水給你，要不然認為都是靠我幫你打通關，雖然拯救了世界，可是評價卻很低，沒有報酬就不錯，還有可能被神明懲罰，因為浪費了諸神的契約跟心意。」
   「如果發生無限死歸，你不在我身邊時，我連登出的機會都沒有。」
   「沒錯，所以請好好判定局勢，不要以為死了就可以隨便重來喔。」
   「真是個糞game啊，總之就是要好好靠自己幹了對吧。」
   「所以我只能給予你建議，但是到了關鍵時刻必須得靠你自己下決定。」
    結論就是一個要靠自己努力活下去。

   「看那麼多穿越小說，在冒險的時候還是要使用當地本土的基本常識。還有當地的語言是什麼嗎？語言不通很麻煩的啊，我可沒那麼多時間學習啊！」
   「我們有提供到小學基礎教育的知識禮包，讓你可以整合當地語言跟基本常識喔!等一下準備準備就會全部灌進你腦子去了。」
   「如果那麼方便的話，為甚麼不把所有的當地知識，乾脆把你們所有知道事情，都全讓我知道，不就好辦了嗎？」
   「沒辦法喔，我們只能提供小學程度的知識，一來不一定有穿越者都有那樣腦袋能夠消化太高深太廣的知識，二來，如果人獲取更高深的知識，就會開始質疑神，這不是我們希望的。」
    我想其實是你們神都很笨，只能吸收小學教育的知識吧。當然這種話我完全不給在神的面前講出口。    

   「那可以把我的肉體弄得強壯一點，身體素質弄得高一點嗎？」
   「沒辦法喔，因為是依照你的靈魂重設肉體，體型是差不多的，但是你可以在異世界好好鍛練喔，想增強肉體能力就不能一步登天喔。」
   「可是我在這個世界用的肉體，回到原來世界也是沒有用的吧。」
   「對，沒錯。」
    阿努比斯露出甜甜的笑容回答我的問題，可是我的腦袋頭越來越痛了。
   「那我除了可以跟其他同伴訂下契約以外，還有甚麼特殊能力啊，上一個穿越者都變成家喻戶曉的傳說魔法師了，而且我跟你也訂下契約，跟神明結下契約應該會有很強的能力吧。」
   「恩，其實不太算有，頂多打不死系生物會加強，然後加強夜視能力。」
   「聽起來還不錯啊，所以除此之外就沒有其他能力了嗎？」
   「沒了，而且我大部分的能力跟神力都會變成跟一般獸人一樣，簡單講就是大幅度削弱我現在的神明能力。」
   「所以我的同伴就是一般人嗎？等一下，你不是神嗎？」
   「如果職業慢慢升級的話，我的神力跟能力就會慢慢回來了。」
   「等一下，還有職業等級之分，那我的職業又是甚麼，要怎麼升級啊？」
   「我的職業是神，所以只要平常多做好事，積陰德，以及有信眾崇拜就會升等，而你是穿越者，所以要跟其他人訂下契約就會升級囉！」
    「所以要想盡辦法多找同伴，納后宮這樣嗎？」
    「但是，要締結契約跟維持契約就會花許多靈魂能量，而且要復活同伴也要花費很多靈魂能量。所以可能你簽了很多同伴還沒升級之前，就花光所有靈魂能量就說不定。總之要三思就是了。」
    「那我升級後，可以增加什麼能力呢？」
    「這我也不知道囉，你的命運是已經脫離諸神的管轄，簡單說，你正在主宰自己的命運，這就是諸神的試煉。」

    不知怎麼著，突然覺得有點冷，也增添了許多睡意。
   「時間也差不多了，我們已經來到了Furian世界的入口，該是準備進行轉生了。」阿努比斯這麼說。
    此時，我才發現在眼前，有一個藍色的星球，好似在地球在外太空的照片，只是更加翠綠及大陸的走勢完全認不出來。白花花的雲朵在星球在點綴，兩極仍有冰冠。
    「你覺得冷嗎？」阿努比斯看著我，發現我雙手抱胸，身子微微打哆嗦。他隨即從後面環抱著我，我全身都窩在他的毛皮之中，他的體溫，很溫熱。
    「Furian的氣溫稍微低溫，所以比較適合有毛哺乳類獸人生存，而對你這種，當地獸人會叫你無毛人，會稍微寒冷一點，去到那裏要注意保暖喔。」
     我摸著他抱著我的臂膀，此時睡意襲來，好似躺在高級的獸皮墊毯上，指想閉著眼睛睡去。
   「如果這一切都只是夢，該怎麼辦，如果這次我睡著了但是現世的我已經死去了，該怎麼辦呢?如果我向其他人一樣，意識撐不住了魂飛魄散該怎麼辦，我不想要睡著，我害怕一睡著就再也不會醒來了。」
    阿努比斯此時摸了摸我的頭。
   「不要害怕，有我在，我一定會陪你走完這段路，然後帶你回家。」

   「所以，你會愛我嗎? 」
    當我問完最後一個問題時，我想看著阿努比斯的雙眼。但是不敵強烈的睡意，來不及聽到他的回答便在對方懷抱裡沉沉睡著了，意識就已經消失了。
    而來自異世界的創世神話，宛如床前故事一般，輕柔但是無法抵禦的浮現在我的夢境之中:

    在宇宙跟世界都無限制靜止跟安眠的時候，主掌黑暗跟死亡的黑神，祂想永遠在黑暗之中躺臥在Furian大陸上，如同他的床第般沉沉睡去。然而紅神發現了這片大陸，也想要在Furian上生活著。主司熱、火焰、戰爭跟鮮血的紅神，將自己的熱跟光散盡在世界的每個角落，並且與主司智慧跟生命的象神合作，一同創造出各種生靈在Furian大陸上。並且在派出他們的兒子，黃金龍神帶來Furian的白晝，黃金龍神有三個頭，分別是代表太陽，雲跟雷電。
    而當黃金龍神疲累回去神之境休息時，他們的女兒千面月神會出來繼續守護世界生靈的靈魂，雨水跟露水都是他們在天空中灑落的體液，和風跟風暴都是他們的吐息。因為他們防止要防止被吵醒睡眠的黑神因為憤怒而侵害詛咒各種生靈，這樣世界重歸黑暗跟寧靜，黑神才能享受永遠且平和的長眠。黑神派出各種魔獸出來殘害獸人，並找來白神一起想辦法用冰封跟寒冷將生靈都殺光，但是主司奧秘跟秩序的藍神，跟主司變遷跟時間的黃神出來制止這次毀滅。

    「我限制天空的穹頂跟這世界西邊跟南邊的邊境了，那邊會成為海洋，這樣生靈只在小小的陸地上活著，沒有人超去世界的邊際再會打擾你的安眠」，藍神如此說，世界上的生靈被天空跟海洋限制住了，而除了死者靈魂誰都去不了神的世界。並且藍神派出他的兒子海龍神守護水域跟南國諸島。
    而死者的靈魂則為回到黑夜的天幕上，變成星星，與諸神為伍，守護地上的人們。

    「我限制東邊成為無人的沙漠，並且加上時間的變遷，沒有甚麼東西是不會隨時間毀滅的，但是唯有在時間變遷之中會不斷重複的恆常。在日夜交際時，黃昏朝曉之時，我會展現，宣告黑神的眷屬跟魔獸可以在大陸夜裡降臨跟什麼時後該離去。」黃神如此說的。

    白神如此說。
   「經照黑神的請求跟約定，一年之中，我會在冬季出現，冰封大地，帶給人跟寒冷跟悲傷。而北邊就是我的領地，而雨水都會因為我的心意變成冰塊或是雪花。」

    守護森林跟地土的樹神始終無語，靜靜孕育森林跟瘦弱為小的生命，以及守護地底的財寶及不可知的危險。

    接下來誕生的是掌管道路跟命運的犬神阿努比斯現世，守護著人們的旅途跟前路，即便到死亡，犬神都會陪伴靈魂穿越諸神的國度，在守護之下成為星星。

    最後就是貓神紅貓王，為家與門的守衛神，守護在無助跟不幸中尋求庇護的生靈跟靈魂，提供他們避難所及保護人們每次的安眠跟甦醒。

    而十二神象徵十二個月份，而這個月便是夏季的最後一個月為犬神月，而我在這個月的第一天開始進行了冒險。

    而Furian，與其說是一個大陸還不如說是這個星球上的一個國家，目前仍為探索其他大陸是否有智慧生物居住。而Furian的人口主要是哺乳類獸人，所居住跟領土範圍長約莫800公里，寬400公里，面積約略300000平方公里為國家主要範圍，其他都是超過國境的領域，是屬於高緯度國家，四季分明。
    但是北面跟東面皆有海拔4000公尺以上蔓延而相接的山脈。南面跟西面皆靠海，西面主要為沖積平原所形成的三角洲跟沙岸，南面則為礁岩而形成的自然深水港。北方以北穿越山脈後為終年冰封的冰原，而東面以東因為水氣被高山阻擋往內陸越來越乾燥後，而形成草原'、荒漠然後沙漠的地理消長。北方山脈被譽為白神山脈，而東部山脈被稱作黃神山脈，雖然山脈以外然有稀少人煙居住，但是歷史不可考。而南部發展出的船艦曾經到過更南方的南海群島，與當地原住民進行交易，但是海運艦隊開始嘗試找尋原住民傳說中的南方大陸。
    Furian，依照分成東西南北四個省份及包含中間皇城的首都職轄區。簡單四個省分的生產主要能區分: 由西方肥沃的地土發展農業，東方能開採出煤、鐵等等實用金屬而發展科技跟工業。北方因為能開採出儲存魔素的水晶寶石，以及其他魔法金屬像是精金、密銀、魔銅等等，發展成科學跟魔法秘學的學術城市。南方則擁有港口與漁業成為的商業都市，還在最中心因為交通方便跟行政因素而建立了首都跟皇城轄區。
    400年前有歷史記載開始，魔獸跟獸人一樣生存在這片大陸，但是魔獸的體型遠大於獸人，並且除了優越的身體能力甚至有狡詐的思維智慧，更不乏天生帶有抗性或使用魔法的魔獸存在。而獸人為了生存，必須防範魔獸的攻擊跟入侵，但大多都是成為魔獸的刀上俎，並且在這個充滿艱困環境下各種獸人還彼此爭鬥跟打仗著。而直到一百多年前，出現了狼族的灰狼王跟獅族獅嚎王開始合作，讓犬科跟貓科獸人站在同個戰線，並號朝不同種的獸人一同團結，在傳說中獅人賢者亞斯藍跟神秘無毛人無尾等四人為首組成國家軍隊等級的討伐團撲殺討伐完這個大陸的魔獸，才讓獸人得以安穩生活在這片大陸上。
    但是完成魔獸的討伐後，灰狼王跟魔法師無尾就退隱不知道最後下落為何，然後獅嚎王在賢者亞斯藍輔佐下建立統一大陸的王國。由於統領犬科獸人的灰狼王卻消失無蹤，導致所有獸人只好服從獅族皇朝，但卻埋下接下了貓犬兩科獸人紛爭的開端。
    過了20年後，由於政局跟經濟都太偏袒貓科獸人的家族跟貴族階級，並且罷黜許多犬科跟其他獸人的爵位跟封地。而正式爆發兩大獸人族犬科跟貓科的內戰，同時像是勢力較弱的獸人部族像是鼠族、兔族、蹄族(包含鹿、羊、馬、牛跟豬)等等都被迫選兩大陣營其中之一，但最後仍成為政治鬥爭的犧牲品，慘遭敵對陣營的種族清洗。而這些非貓犬獸人至今還是有一些殘存的部族居住在邊境遠離國家的勢力跟政治的掌握。
    直到50年前，由當年犬科獸人領袖，狼族灰狼家的斯庫爾放棄西邊跟北邊所佔據的根據地跟叛亂政府，而回歸給獅族皇朝，結束了兩族內戰而實質上又回歸統一。在和平協議中，獅族皇朝下必須要設立犬族的政治及司法機關，犬科法政局，由犬科獸人為組成來做為皇朝內統管犬科獸人的最高行政單位。而在監督行政跟立法的元老院裡有必須要有一半是犬科獸人。此外除了中央政府的軍隊化，犬科獸人可組成地方上的民軍來維護治安跟秩序。
    不過想當然而，而後這些犬科獸人所組地方軍閥一直都是貓科皇朝的背中刺，但是因為期盼已久和平的日子總算來到，貓科獸人的皇權政府便對犬科獸人多番禮讓跟容忍。經過北方學術城市跟東方工業城市的科技發展，強化了西邊城市農業跟食物的生產量，也帶動南方港口城市的航海技術，能與南方諸島的熊族進行貿易。而國內各城市發展蒸蒸日上，但也帶動地方自治的請願跟呼求，元老院也對中央集權的君主政府提出政治改組，要求能夠民選各大城市的市長跟地方議會，眼看正在朝著民主化的路上緩緩邁進。
    由於犬科獸人眾多，想要參與選舉跟從政的勢力也不少，但是皇家政府聲稱不放心犬科地方軍閥武力要挾參政為由，要求解散或收編民軍，與犬科獸人為主的改革派達成協議。解散犬科法政局，並擴大民選元老院跟議院的編制，試圖犬科獸人能夠享用真正實質政治參政的權利，而在多數改革派犬科獸人推動跟遊說之下，地方民軍正式回歸中央，而展開第一次民選市長，地方議會跟元老院。
    但結果，四大省分省會城市的皆為貓科獸人為主的諸侯，地方議會也大多由貓科獸人當選，在中央元老院，犬科獸人跟貓科獸人比例為1比3，這個結果並非符合大部分犬科獸人的期待，認為這是改革派犬科獸人跟貓科獸人皇權的陰謀，利用作票、賄選來任意操弄選舉結果，實質更加鞏固貓科獸人勢力，而開始展開暴動跟抗爭。貓科獸人認為自己族群合法正當贏下選舉，而犬科獸人只是想要奪權鬥爭。最後，皇朝宣布戒嚴跟武力鎮壓，也廢止了後來的政府改選跟地方自治至今，兩科獸人關係充滿惡化跟摩擦。
    而此時，魔獸又大幅度湧現在這座大陸，並且攻擊各個城市，由於先前解散地方軍閥時被要求他們上繳完所有武器，王國開始發動禁武令，就是刀槍軍械都必須嚴格管理，非政府跟中央人員不得持有。而所有魔法師、牧師跟祭司都必須跟皇家締造魔法契約，必須效忠中央政府否則全身的魔法能力就可由政府直接毀損。導致只有中央的軍隊跟武力才能抗制魔獸，而被全國各處都正在抵禦魔獸的攻擊，也發出中央政府跟皇權根本無視百姓痛苦。各個城市開始宣布自行獨立不在接受中央管轄，而元老院的各個議員也對中央皇室進行強烈批判，並且要求皇室退居幕後，由元老院掌管實質行政、立法跟軍事權，來進行快速應變及解決危機。
    但是獅族貴族一知曉元老會的舉動，便解散元老院及軟禁了所有議員。如果是不服從獅族皇家的命令一律撲殺，不服從中央命令的地方城市一律討伐。而開始了接下來的恐怖極權統治。而持續作祟的魔獸仍然無法有效地撲滅，因為大規模政治迫害跟鬥爭，也導致大部分的百姓開始逃亡到邊境或是像這裡離中央十分遙遠的地方。當這些負責生產階級消失之後在國家結構中，政治跟經濟問題便開始惡化跟爆發進入惡性螺旋，整個國家進入蕭條跟對彼此的不信任。
   而實行恐怖統治的國王在半年前駕崩後，原本要由要繼位的太子卻被魔獸統領，一個神祕魔法師抓走了並且囚禁了起來。然而缺乏正統繼承人的狀況之下，貓科各大貴族，甚至是獅族的親王諸侯都想要貪戀王位跟權利正在彼此算計，也因此遲遲沒有進行太子的救援行動。而犬科獸人的地下組織正要準備發動革命來推翻皇朝，來結束貓科獸人的不平等統治。
    而世界又回到的百年前危急存亡的時刻，又有一名無毛人降世在這片大陸。

----------


## thevoidfancy

還記得那做夢突然湧現從樓梯上掉下來的墜落感嗎?
    在瞬間掉落後，好似穿越過那條白光炫亮的通道，我因為夢境的驚嚇感而突然甦醒，而突然發現我正在側躺在阿努比斯的懷抱之中。
    我躺在類似混擬土的地板上，地板上畫面了幾何線條，而我依舊赤裸，我看著阿努比斯依然在熟睡的樣子，環繞四周，這是一個充滿光照的廳堂，陽光從窗戶後打了進來，此時發現我們正在一座魔法陣中間，然後一名犬獸人身穿長袍站立正在驚訝地看著我們。
   「啊啊啊啊啊，成功了嗎？」他大聲高喊。
    原來不是在做夢啊，我推了推躺在一旁的阿努比斯一把，他揉揉雙眼後睜開眼睛，也發覺自己身處的位置。
   「旅行開始了，請多多指教吧。」阿努比斯說。
    阿努比斯慢慢地站起，而我依舊坐在地上，手遮著害羞的部分。黑色的狼神伸展一下四肢跟扭了一下腰，大喇喇地展現自己健美的肉體，並且持續地做著深呼吸。可能是正在確認活著的感覺嗎？算了吧，可能身為神明的他從來沒有真正的活過吧，給他多一點時間習慣一下吧。
    「阿努比斯大人跟無毛者大人，你們貴安，我是見習賢者荷馬，是不才的在下招喚您們前來，請問您們有何吩咐。」
    身穿全身灰袍的犬獸人單膝低頭跪在魔法陣的外圍，恭恭敬敬地等著我們下令。他有著奶茶色的毛色，較吻部較短但寬厚的臉龐，雙耳尖端有點塌塌的。身穿全身灰黃色但陳舊的罩袍的他，只露出脖子以上的頭跟手掌但可以發現他的毛髮蓬鬆從領口綻放出來，而在他的跪姿旁邊是一把粗重且充滿樹結跟紋路的木杖。
    「我吾乃道路跟仲裁之神阿努比斯，感謝您招換我們前來，請您起身，我們有些問題想與您確認，賢者大人。」
    那名祭司持著杖馬上起身站起來，雖然臉看起來敦厚老實且體態稍微圓滿，但是手臂、大腿跟胸的肌肉看起來仍十分渾厚，可能是肉壯體型的中年獸人的吧！
    「請問你，賢者大人，這裡會何處，位處於大陸的哪個位置。」
    「這裡是在Furian大陸上極西邊的小漁村，亞歷山大村，而這裡的人多皆為犬族，家族名多數為褐犬，此處是祭祀阿努比斯的神殿大堂。」
    以是禮貌我也只好跟著站了起來，而且讓阿努比斯主導這次的對話。不能像阿努比斯一樣驕傲地秀出身材，而我只是雙手微微的遮著恥部。畢竟看著對方的服裝，此地應該沒有公開裸露的風俗。阿努比斯用他的手掌把我拉近他的身旁，可能是怕我受寒讓我繼續緊貼他的毛皮，他短短的毛髮跟溫熱的身體，但此時他的手指微微在我肩上繞圈撫摸著。
    恩，這親暱的舉動用意到底是？這是一種暗示嗎?還是什麼？
   「請賢者大人幫我們準備此地合適的衣物，並且我們希望能盡快了解最近發生在這世界的重要事件跟發展，我為準備儀式跟祝福來保庇此村村民，請務必拜託了。」
    荷馬接獲指示從說他務必會連絡村內有力人士前來協助，並且它們會準備相關儀式跟祭典。走之前，祭司問道。
    「尊貴的無毛者大人，請問你無恙否，是否有任何吩咐？我們該如何稱呼您呢？」
    「叫我阿威就行了。」
    「我知道了，那可能請您們移駕到村內集會所去，在那邊進行儀式跟祭禮比較寬敞才能容納村子裡的人，請您們稍後。」


    荷馬走後，我再次的審視這間廳堂，而阿努比斯說這是這個大陸傳統祭拜他的神殿。
    而十坪的大的神殿嗎？也太小了吧，而且這裡根本簡樸到不行，仔細看除了牆上除了素色的粉沙跟窗戶根本沒有多餘的繪圖跟裝飾，從內部來看屋頂疑似是挑高的向上挺尖屋頂，感覺像反倒是上面蓋了座金字塔的樣式。後面的小小桌子上供奉著鮮花跟小小的阿努比斯人身像。
    阿努比斯啊，你不是這個世界很有名的神嗎？神殿感覺很寒酸啊！
    水泥牆上有許多大型的開方窗戶以維持屋內良好的採光跟空氣流通。地板是用類似水泥混擬土的質感，土黃色的地上充滿黑色、白色、黃色、藍色跟紅色線條跟文字交叉混雜的類似魔法陣。我們正好站在圓陣的中心，而他此繼續要雙手從後面懷抱我，我的頭剛好能輕輕抵著他的胸口。
    「你不用一直抱我沒關係。」
    「難道你不喜歡嗎？」
    我側眼一看地上的影子正在晃動，才發現原來是阿努比斯長長的尾巴正在不停搖擺，他的尾巴粗長但只有柔順的短毛，目前左右有精神的擺動。
    不用對我那麼甜蜜，畢竟我們見面連一天都不到，可是徹底體會到身為神的攻勢，讓我有點覺得無福消受了起來。
    「跟你說，我愛著你喔。」他的嘴吻輕輕地在我耳邊說著，我感受到濕濕的吐氣跟差一點就要碰觸他的溫熱舌頭。
    我不知道該怎麼回答，感覺像是突然赴臨時的見面，搞不清楚發生什麼事就對方就告白了，那種糊哩糊塗的感覺。雖然說，曾與許多人發生過關係跟來往，但是第一次相遇見面就真情的告白，某次遇到這樣迷戀自己的狀態下，要不是後來感受極差，要不就是彼此最後都有個人問題跟糾紛。
    我只是任由他抱著，在這陽光充足的小聖殿中。

   「我帶了些衣物請您們穿上，阿努比斯大人跟阿威大人，然後這裡的人正在外面等著見您們一面。」
    荷馬氣喘噓噓抱著一堆衣物跑進神殿裡來給我們，我穿上襯衫跟短褲，結果在屁股部分居然是挖光露出股溝，原來這就是獸人露出尾巴的地方。但是我又沒有尾巴，而且第一次在公開場合進行後空露出怎麼想還是十分害羞啊。阿努比斯穿件白色絲質的下襬後不打算穿上衣了，並且讓尾巴從後空的地方露出，而且基本上褲子材質都是半透明的，簡單而言一切都是若隱若現的，這樣真的是對的嗎？
    阿努比斯跟我隨著荷馬一起走出神殿，卻看到神殿前的空地擠滿了咖啡色系的犬獸人了。而村人一見到我們出來，跑上各自喬了喬位置後隨即單腳跪了下來。
    「聖哉，聖哉，恭迎阿努比斯大人跟無毛者大人來迎聖臨。」
    一名中年但是身材精實的犬獸人走到我們前面後，然後屈膝跪下來向我們請示。
    「您好，我是亞歷山大村的村長，阿蘭，家族名褐犬，感謝阿努比斯大人跟無毛者大人的前來，請您們來到村內集會所來接受我們的招待跟祭禮，不知道是否合神明跟勇者的意。」
    阿努比斯看起來正在做出裁示，貌似思考了一會便達到，請依照你們的意去做吧，我們萬分感謝你的招待。
    於是村長阿蘭跟四位耆老在前方位我們開路，人群也自動散開了給了一條道路。我看見村內的年輕男男女女都恭敬地低下頭，或是充滿崇拜的眼神看著我們。孩童的眼睛雪亮並且充滿驚奇。這裡的獸人大多體態精實且尾巴總是很機警的立著，雖然毛色上都撲上一層飛沙，但是卻蓬鬆柔軟的質感。
    再跟著村長跟長老的步伐離開了阿努比斯的神殿，走在我們後面的是荷馬，當我們走離人群後，村人站了起來，隔了一些距離然後帶著路隊跟在我們後面。而外面的陽光刺眼，涼爽的海風迎面吹來，阿努比斯神殿位於比較高處的小坡上，沿著坡向下走的我們可以約略俯瞰村的樣貌。
    這座村莊約莫十多戶的平房並肩排著，在村內廣場旁邊唯一有二層樓，佔地約莫像是五六家平房大小的宅邸，應該就是所謂的村內集會所吧。這裡的平房大多是在水泥蓋起建立鮮少開窗的建築，宛如印章般的，屋頂也十分矮小，可能是防止海風不停吹襲而設計。
    在漁村廣場外便是金黃色向外延伸的沙岸，沙岸以外就是碧藍的海洋。海浪細碎打像用岩石砌做出的堤防，堤防裡沙岸形成平穩的瀉湖來做為船隻停靠的港口，沙岸旁邊有幾艘小舢舨，而在港內有幾艘漁船靜止浮在海上。開始沿著斜坡慢慢走下的，我回頭一望剛剛身處的神殿，像是一座小型的房子而上面頂著一座磚瓦建成的金字塔。
    而走在後頭的獸人們正在交頭接耳地在討論，在笑著露出溫暖的表情，小孩子開始玩耍跑跳著，正在互相追逐，發出高亢的笑聲跟吵鬧。
    「原來阿努比斯神殿上面真的有蓋一座金字塔呢，真是微妙啊，而且我們在亞歷山大港呢，埃及的第二大城，這是巧合嗎？」
    我問著阿努比斯，原本嚴肅不語的阿努比斯露出了笑容跟我談話。
   「沒錯，你看到現世的文化跟影子都會轉化在這個異世界重新賦予新的意義跟延續。但是亞歷山大港是在希臘帝國才達到盛世，雖然那時候埃及文明跟希臘羅馬文明都已經混雜在一起了，已經不是純古埃及的信仰系統了。不過那時候仍然崇拜阿努比斯，並且容納在希臘神話的形象跟故事了。」
    我轉頭看了一下荷馬，荷馬很熱心地詢問我有什麼問題。
  「荷馬先生，這裡為什麼要叫做亞歷山大村啊？」
  「就是亞歷山大的傳說啊，在二百多年前，有一名亞歷山大的犬獸人帶著一批人向西方航行到未知的大陸去，據說這個漁村就是他們出發的港口。」
    他恭敬的回答，好似想要繼續回答我的疑問。
   「兩百多年前就有跨越海洋的技術，這是不簡單。」
   「不對喔，」荷馬搖了搖頭繼續說。「這個傳說應該根據兩百年前歷史而變造，當年犬科跟貓科獸人，還有過去其他種族發生頻繁的內戰，而因為戰爭跟動亂而使一大部分的犬族向西邊遷移，然後亞歷山大是當時有名的犬科領袖，且十分擅長海戰，而這家族族人後裔最後來到此地落腳。而他們認為當年亞歷山大 褐犬最後則跨越大洋航向未知的西方大陸，不再回來了，而在這附近的其他村莊都有類似亞歷山大的傳說，其家族姓名都是褐犬，說明了自己也是亞歷山大的後裔。」
   「在我的世界，亞歷山大反倒是用陸軍跟騎兵將盡征服了整座大陸，希望能跨越大陸看見另外一片海岸，而亞歷山大港據傳研究是擺放他最後屍體的地方，只能說傳說跟神話都有無限的巧合。對吧，阿努比斯。」
   「沒錯。」阿努比斯這樣說著。
   「可是眾人看見神明跟無毛者的出現，居然十分鎮靜，不是應該嚇一大跳嗎？」我問著荷馬。
   「在過去的預言裡，百年之前無毛者來到這個世界後拯救獸人遠離魔獸的荼毒。百年之後，魔獸又重回了的大陸，而在不同地區信仰阿努比斯的傳教士發出預言說: 阿努比斯跟無毛人勇者會被賢者招換到這個世界裡進行旅途，締造如同史詩的神話。而在今日，預言成真了，由在下不材的見習賢者，在這小小的漁村中，我們見證了這個世界歷史的轉折，真的是蒙十二諸神的寵愛跟祝福啊。」
    我覺得荷馬講著講著好像自己感動的要哭出來了，但是這個預言是怎麼一回事。
    「這個預言應該是阿努比斯發出神喻來傳教已久，代表阿比你計畫很久喔。」
    「對於那些信徒而言，我能在高次元空間依然對他們有所精神交流跟暗示，而且神要做的事便一定會去做，所謂的預言，對神而言只是未來的必然。」
    「為甚麼在當神靈的時候就好好幫助這個世界呢？或許就不會變成這個樣子了不是嗎？這個世界或許變得更美好啊？」
    「身為神，雖然有大能但是無法干涉人類的決定跟選擇，也無法扭轉世界線的走向，只能旁觀著人們努力掙扎還依舊相信神明，然而神明便貪食這樣的信仰而過活，最終無可作為看著信徒死去，看著死去的信徒靈魂消失。而如今身為凡人的我，也可以經由自己的舉動跟行為真正的改變這個世界，不想再旁觀了，不想再無法作為了。」
    阿努比斯回答我的問題時遙看著遠方，聲音稍微轉小好似除了我外不想讓其他人聽到，但是我也無法得知荷馬是否有聽到我們的對話。而後，聽到阿比的回答感覺十分沉重，我們倆也就這樣沉默地走下了小坡。
    這世界的人相信死後靈魂會變成星星永遠高照夜空，而實際上，只會魂飛魄散宇宙之中，如果這樣的事實被知曉的，會放棄自己的信仰嗎? 會唾棄完全無為旁觀的神明嗎？

    我們最後走進位於中心廣場的村集會所。而集會所布置約略等同於五十人容納的廳堂，牆上有許多並排的玻璃窗戶，而內部放置整齊的長板凳，地板為石磚，走道大約可以容納三人同行走過，因為外頭陽光很強所以不需要再額外使用光源照明，而在廳堂正前方有一座講台，講台在中間剛好是比本尊還要高跟粗壯的黑色阿努比斯石像。在石像前面擺了一張正式的雕工精美的木色椅子，在主要椅子前面左右各有三到四張朝向主椅的其他座椅。據荷馬說是剛剛擺置好要做阿努比斯的祭禮，今天是犬神月的第一天，其實是要準備相關的祭祀跟崇拜。
    此時其他人正準備出來迎接我們，在些人大多穿著跟阿努比斯褲子一樣的白色紗質衣物，約有兩名年輕男性的只穿後開的褲子露出柔亮的毛色跟上半身精實的肉體，四名年輕女性穿著連身的薄紗裙裝，而在兩名男長老跟女長老穿著白色的連身袍。他們帶領我們進到廳堂，此時只有村長跟荷馬跟著我們如內，其他村人在被關在門外。
    「這些年輕人是神殿的祭司人員，請您們上座，我們會盡可能告訴大人們想知道。」
     村長說完後帶領我們認識祭祀的人員，年輕人主要以握手跟點頭便可以了，我們也對長老進行問候，並且要以擁抱跟親吻對方手背當禮節。而對阿努比斯，所有人都進行了跪下來親吻他手背的行禮。完成問候後，阿努比斯坐著自己神像前的主要座椅，我則站在他的右手邊，荷馬祭司在左手，四名長老方別坐在兩旁的椅子上。
    「你們想向我求得甚麼？」
     阿努比斯問著在場的犬獸人，他們彼此交頭接耳的討論。

    「我們希望大人們能幫助我們討伐村子旁森林中的魔獸首領，巨魔狼。」
     一名男獸人長老集合完大家的意見後，如此回答。

----------


## thevoidfancy

「可以告訴我們，對於魔獸跟巨魔狼的細節嗎？」阿努比斯正色問道。
一名女耆老出來告訴我們相關的資訊，一年以前森林裡開始出現了魔狼群不僅攻擊往來的旅客以及經過的村人，也開始潛入村內進行襲擊。而後也目擊了一隻大型的巨魔狼統領這些狼群，根據巨魔狼的體型判斷，在村子範圍旁村人開始建造約莫2公尺高木製圍牆工事。但是以往村內食物的主要來源除了漁獲後，便是進入森林採集以及靠近森林旁的開墾出來的農地。原先也想在該處建立起防禦工事，但是都被森林的狼群突襲而最終消耗過大而停止計畫。
接下來由荷馬接著講，通常巨魔狼只是指揮狼群攻擊而在後衛旁觀跟監督並不會主動出擊。但是魔狼撕咬造成的傷口上會有明顯的瘴氣無法清除，導致受害者很快就會衰弱或是併發感染而死亡。在先前魔狼頻繁突襲村內時，導致許多老幼婦孺受害因此喪身，自從圍牆建立後受攻擊的情況大幅度的減少，出村外受襲擊的風險仍然挺高。
另一名男長老接著講，原先村內就有儲藏一部分收成，而靠著漁獲跟在海岸旁採集海鮮海產勉勉強強可以養活。但是糧倉的庫存已經快要見底了，加上接下來是夏末初秋颶風跟風暴的時節，並且如同森林一般，連海面上也開始出現魔獸攻擊村子漁船的事件。導致漁獲量大幅度的減少，如果不再努力收成或是增加糧食的話，我們的糧食事無法讓村子裡的人度過冬季的。或是至少聯外道路的疏通，至少可以向其他地方買到足夠的糧食。
所以，如果不討伐跟清除魔獸的話，會直接影響到村內生計問頭，但是連海面上都出現魔獸了，那如果森林裡頭不只一匹魔獸該怎麼辦?而且如果該想要從其他村子購買糧食，難道其他村子就沒有因為魔獸侵襲而發生糧食短缺的問題嗎？還有為甚麼會有魔獸攻擊完會有使傷口感染完的瘴氣，不能用現有醫療技術或是魔法來清除瘴氣呢？腦中有太多問題跟懷疑想要問想要提出，而且該怎麼打倒巨魔狼才是問題，而且怎麼知道打倒巨魔狼後狼群就會解散。
「瘴氣嗎？可否請您們再解釋一下嗎？還有荷馬賢者的魔法級數不能清除瘴氣嗎？」阿努比斯問著眾人。
荷馬頭低下來，神情有些黯然打算回答阿努比斯的問題。但此時阿蘭卻制住荷馬想搶著讓自己回答這問題。
「五年前荷馬是來到這個村子之後才開始學習魔法，原先這裡有一座小型圖書館藏在村內小山坡的地道之中，不知道是誰建立的，但裡面有一部分是教導使用魔法書籍跟指南，而後荷馬看著這些書自學起來各系各類的魔法，但是都只限於最初階的第一級，因為缺乏其他人的指引跟教育而無法再精進到更高級數。然後小坡頂上原先也是有先人留下的遺跡，就被村人改造成阿努比斯神殿。」
聽完阿蘭的辯解後，阿努比斯此時站起來向荷馬方向稍微鞠躬致意並說道。    
「抱歉，荷馬賢者，在這個世界學習魔法若非經由導師悉心教導而開發魔法潛能，是很難靠自學跟天分學習到正規級數的魔法技術。在五年內，您光是自學就可以通曉各個系統的魔法初階魔法，已經是十分了不起的才能天賦，我也了解到驅除穢氣的技術需要再往上一或二階的魔法或是淨化術，而這個偏遠的村莊也不會有相關的技術人員。而且請務必讓我觀看一下所謂的圖書館內部跟藏書。」
荷馬誠惶誠恐地看到阿努比斯向他道歉，並且對他回覆。
「目前那些藏書都放在我的家中進行研究，但是因為我的資質不足，大部分的書都是用魔法文字書寫，如果魔法級數跟資質不夠高的話就無法解讀。原先有旅行在各地的治療師、牧師跟賢者，但是在十年前開始進行高壓統治時，大部分的犬科獸人魔法師若非被軟禁跟控制，要不然就是被強制廢除個人魔法能力，或是被國家清算，所以現在會使用魔法的犬科人十分稀少。也導致犬科人的教導魔法的導師也大幅度減少。更別說像是教育魔法的教科書，那更是被國家嚴格管控，而或許是身處邊境的亞歷山大村，政府的勢力較難延伸到此處，所以才遺留著被認為是禁書的魔法書籍，我才能看著這些初級指南開始學習。」
如果，自己再努力一點就好，再聰明一點就好。
我好像聽到荷馬講完後，自己小聲地碎碎細語。
「可是所謂的穢氣，也就是屍氣，是由不死系的殭屍或是使魔特有的攻擊效果。如果中傷可以讓傷口大幅度的惡化外，也會影響到受害者的精神衰弱，而最終快速導致死亡，是這樣的嗎？所以您們推估巨魔狼是能吸收死魂的魔法生物，或招喚或製造出狼群到村內進行攻擊。」阿努比斯提問著。
另一位男長老跟著回答,狼群也會劫掠受害者導致許多人失蹤，甚至先前發現曝屍野外的白骨遺骸,推估是巨魔狼或是狼群仍需要狩獵村人來為生。所以同時吃村人的肉體之外，可能也會狩獵死靈魂體。而且為了防止屍體受到穢氣影響，變成殭屍受到巨魔狼的控制，所有屍體一律火化完之後進行海葬。
「感謝您們的智慧、努力跟堅忍不拔，通常這樣的魔獸侵襲如此的村莊是無法抵禦一整年的，我對於您們的奮戰至下最高的敬意。」
阿努比斯向眾人行禮，而在場所有人都表示太過驚訝無須讓神對凡人大禮。
「可以告知我們，您們討伐計畫嗎？」阿努比斯繼續問著。
然後是村長阿蘭報告出他們構想的計畫: 首先再派出敢死的偵查隊去找尋巨魔狼的巢穴，然後回報後派出討伐隊進行討伐。而主要使用火攻將森林燒毀或形成火網包圍狼群後，再以長矛、標槍跟弓箭進行討伐清除。
在我聽起來這個計畫還不錯啊，如果敵人藏在森林裡就燒毀森林，使用火攻的話就不會接觸到魔獸的穢氣，但是可以有效的殲滅對方，那為甚麼不用出這一招，最差者就是把森林燒光了，魔獸也沒地方藏身了。 
「這是破釜沉舟的計畫，進行偵察跟討伐的隊員很有可能會受到魔獸攻擊後而得到死亡的下場。而且你們不一定能控制火攻完森林火災的狀況，如果一旦波及到森林旁村落更是不想要的結果。」阿努比斯提出他的意見。
阿蘭嘆著氣，繼續說。「總比現在困守此處好很多了，原先希望能經由海路進行交易或是遷村，但是海況跟海中魔獸的情況也不比現在森林魔狼樂觀許多。海中的魔獸可是更加行蹤跟狀態不明。靠近海岸區域都沒有魔獸，但是只要一出海超過50公尺遠的地方就有人目擊到大型魔獸出沒，甚至主動向船隻襲擊。如果要沿著海岸線遷徙的話，往北邊或南邊都會跟森林接壤，又進入到魔狼群的勢力範圍。所以乾脆下定決心跟覺悟，全村的人跟巨魔狼拚一把，即便無法殲滅狼群，但至少可以驅趕他們一段時間。」
阿努比斯聽完後，閉上眼沉思了一陣子，向阿蘭說道。
「我知道了，那你們什麼時候要開始這個討伐。」
「約莫最近吧，如果能攻下至少還有段時間再落雪前種植一些作物跟蔬菜。」
「那就今晚吧，我跟無毛者阿威前去偵查。」阿努比斯回說。
「這樣太危險了，您們對於森林的地形不熟悉而且如果遭受到狼群攻擊怎麼辦？」荷馬提出疑問。
「阿威與我身上有神的保護跟權柄，可以防止穢氣的傷害，而且在這個世界，我們並不會真正地死去。」
 阿努比斯回覆。所以現在就是要用上無限重生的外掛嗎？但是阿比啊，你不是知道重生是限制次數的嗎？難道剛到新手村第一天我就要用上了嗎，那後面的路上該怎麼辦。
「沒辦法，那只好我跟神明大人及勇者大人一起出發了，村子裡的人最清楚森林路線的人就是我了，然後荷馬你今晚也來吧，憑著你兩光的魔法，說不定還是能幫得上一些忙。」阿蘭一邊搔著頭一邊跟我說，荷馬好像想開口拒絕但是好像不得不接受這樣的規劃。
「話說，不是應該白天去偵查會比較好嗎？畢竟魔獸不是在黑色裡活動的嗎？白天魔獸休息時應該比較難發現我們而發動攻擊吧。」
我立即提出疑問，哪有人穿越第一個晚上就出討伐魔獸Boss的副本。
「要今晚出去偵查有二，一是我阿努比斯還是在屬於夜晚的神明，在晚上的神力跟神知比較強化，相對之下在白天就會弱化。所以我可以讓神知感示到魔獸的出沒跟動作。第二是，能夠趕快結束掉村內的危機就盡量趕快結束。」
所以我們約定今晚九點時，請守衛隊員幫我們四個人打開城門，進行搜索巨魔狼的任務，如果有機會的話，光憑我們四個人進行討伐也是可以的。
我即將要面臨到穿越世界的第一場戰鬥，而且可能要用上死亡重生的血戰。

戰況討論結束後，最後另外兩名男長老跟女長老，領著六名年輕祭祀人員上前。而四女兩男走到阿努比斯做前後便單膝跪下，
其中一名男長老開始發言。
「感謝阿努比斯大人對此村莊付出如此大的心力跟照護，而村落並無其他名貴且豐盛的祭禮，只能依照古禮獻上男男女女提供神明大人享用。」
「而這些年輕男女無一不對阿努比斯大人懷抱熱愛跟崇拜，希望阿努比斯能夠欣喜接納她們獻上的一切，身體、靈魂跟愛，這是我們村內唯一可以提出最為豐盛的敬拜。」
講完後，四名長老也同祀奉六人一同跪下，而在場站站著只有我，在台下的村長阿蘭跟見習賢者荷馬。沉默，似乎在等著阿努比斯的示意。
等一下，這是所謂的活人獻祭嗎？是要阿努比斯殺了他們吃掉嗎？這個世界有那麼殘忍的習俗嗎？
阿努比斯考慮了一會，然後示意叫荷馬來到他的身邊，荷馬接到指示便快速疾走到我們主座旁邊。荷馬低著比想像中低的好讓阿努比斯能夠在他頭頂上的耳朵悄悄地吩咐。
原來獸耳位置不同，一般生活習慣也會有所變化。但是我明明就在他們旁邊，為何特定要在我旁邊講悄悄話呢？他們咬完耳朵後，荷馬就站在我旁邊站好，然後阿努比斯宣布。
「我欣喜地接受您們豐盛的貢獻，感謝你們全心全意地付出，請讓我們一同享受您們的大禮，那我們盡快開始好趕上今晚的任務。」
阿努比斯一講完話，台下的長老跟祀奉團露出真切的笑容，彷彿鬆了一口氣，先前應該害怕被拒絕的樣子而在緊張吧。反倒是村長阿蘭的眼神卻變得更漠然，甚至有點哀傷。
所有人都站了起來，祀奉團前來帶領阿努比斯離場，而我想跑去跟阿努比斯說話，想要順便確認一下待會要做什麼。此時在我身旁的荷馬就抓著我的肩膀說，阿努比斯希望我能與他討論一下等一下的任務跟有關這個世界的情報。
眼看，阿努比斯隨著祀奉團跟長老前往到後門不知何處，整個廳堂只剩下阿蘭、荷馬跟我。
「你們待會也從後門出入嗎?或許還是有很多村人想要一見無毛者勇者的英姿，怕擔閣太多時間了請盡量避免接觸人群，這段時間阿努比斯大人應該有所吩咐要做什麼事嗎？請趕快在這時間中準備好喔!」阿蘭上前來向荷馬詢問。
「大致上是希望我能與勇者好好聊聊，有關這個世界的事物，以及它們的武器裝備，加工完還放在我那邊順便給勇者試穿試用，我那邊還有足夠的食物，我們吃完晚餐後再一起出發。」
「如果這麼辦你們覺得是好的，那就這麼辦吧，等會見囉，賢者跟勇者大人。」
阿蘭說完話後，便掉頭想要離開，我看到他轉身完後頭垂喪下擺的尾巴。 
「可以請問，他們所謂的對阿努比斯奉獻是甚麼嗎？」
阿蘭回著頭，意外深長的回話: 你等等問荷馬就知道了，雖然說不會死人大可放心啦。

荷馬先生領著我走出後門，然後穿越在向弄之間快速通過避免其他村人發現來到一間小屋後，從衣領拉出項鍊上的鑰匙打開門讓我進入。一進門後看見的牆壁都放置全滿的書架，上面盡是放置各種大小顏色的書冊。屋內其他空間也是四處堆滿了書籍跟古怪的收藏，像是奇怪的雕像跟繪畫，凌亂散落在每個角落，且充滿灰塵。而門後輕輕扣上疑似門鎖的機關，荷馬將窗簾拉上，將外頭正當艷麗的晚霞稍稍擋住，我這才發現原來討論了那麼久，即將要天黑了。
「現在的時間是甚麼呢？」我問著。
荷馬隨手拿著推滿物品跟書籍的長書桌，拿起一件向音樂盒上面有許多附件看了看說，差不多是晚上六點。
恩，我記得這裡一天也是以24小時計算，該現實生活一模一樣。
房間裡的光線昏暗，加上整屋子都佈滿書籍，讓我覺得有點像在地下室或是洞窟之中那種幽暗包覆著全身感官的感覺。所以阿努比斯希望我們做甚麼呢？他的指示又是什麼？
此時我看見荷馬好像在翻找甚麼，似乎跑到書櫃後頭我看不到的地方去在忙著，如是我便開始四處瀏覽他的收藏跟傳說中的古書。我打開一本，結果裡面盡是畫著複雜的幾何圖形、圓陣或是方陣，完全沒有一般向文字書寫的字跡。我打開另外一本書，這是充滿各種顏料跟筆觸所畫繪的魔法陣，雖然圖書瑰麗大膽，但也沒有向字母或文字符碼的東西。
「荷馬，剛剛說的，什麼是獻給阿努比斯的奉獻，他們要做甚麼呢？」
「恩，在傳統的祭祀典禮，在祭典之中會有一批人夜晚共寐給神明啊，而且有人指出在極為崇高或是傳說的祭禮之中，有人會扮演神明，或是神明附身後與祭司們進行儀式如此。而神明便以這種獻出自己的全部作為一種崇拜自己是為對提升神力，也被稱為神的祭禮。」
等一下，這不就是阿努比斯跟藍光人講的古代的神之契約嗎？還有意思是阿努比斯要跟這六個人共枕同眠嗎？一個人就已經很誇張了，還一口氣六個人，這也太敗德了吧！
「而且祭祀人員之中，有一名是村長的小女兒朵莉，所以剛剛阿蘭的表情才會那麼黯然。好了，我準備好了，抱歉讓你等了一下」
這也難怪，到底能不能接受自己女兒跟神做出這樣的事情，這種超現實的事情也只有幻想中的異次元才會發生。
但是我看到荷馬只穿著一條白色短褲類似內褲的衣著出現在我，全身上下的毛髮居然十分蓬鬆。果然如同我想的一樣，手臂，胸肌跟腿的肌肉都十分渾厚，雖然有個看起來軟軟的肚腩，但是還是虎背熊腰的感覺，不過應該要叫座狗背狗腰。
糟了，感覺很可口的樣子。
「你把我帶著這裡，然後看你脫光的樣子，到底是要我做甚麼呢？」
荷馬此時露出很害羞的表情，頭微低低的，不正對我的眼光。
「請，你跟我……簽下契約好嗎？」
咦咦咦咦咦！
「阿努比斯大人說，你想幹嘛就幹嘛，拜託你，你想要做什麼我都會配合的，請完成我的願望，讓您開始吧！勇者大人!」

----------


## thevoidfancy

站著我面前的幾乎赤裸的肉壯犬獸人，全身蓬鬆的奶茶色獸毛，在昏暗的室內裡，用著含情脈脈的眼光看著我。他緊張的立正站好，雙手貼在大腿的兩側，好似正在等待我如何處置他的獻身。
    然後我發現在荷馬結實的胸口到腰際有許多細紋，仔細一看才發現他正面跟背後都布滿各種線條瑰麗的疤痕跟刺青，由於光線昏暗並且毛皮厚實，若非近距離的接觸他的皮膚，是沒辦法看見這些在身體上構築的圖繪。
    而這些圖樣，跟我剛剛不經意看見書裡的圖文有幾分相像。
   「這是刺青嗎？這裡也有刺青紋身的習俗嗎？」
    荷馬摸著我的身體，用爪子在我身體繞著繞著。
   「這些刺青是請阿蘭幫我刺到，因為這世界的魔法系統是要在身體裡建築模素的迴路，能夠分解自己的靈魂，吸收大氣的魔力後，經過迴路的轉化才能使用魔法改變事物現象。魔法師的迴路必須要從小經由導師用魔法跟靈魂能量開導創立出自己專屬的迴路。而我已經年紀太大，但是專研這裡的圖書後，阿蘭跟我發現可以快速建立魔法迴路的方法。」
    「就是把魔法迴路刺在自己的身上嗎？」
   「沒錯，因為最初階各系統的迴路大約都十分相似，但是隨著每個人的成長跟特質不同，以後發展出的迴路就十分不同且迴異。魔法導師也大多只會在學徒身上開導出最初階的迴路後，接下來就只是開導技術跟經驗的傳承。而這世界的魔法師大多也都被政治鬥爭跟清算，要不然就隱姓埋名躲了起來。然而要學習魔法的話，也只有這個辦法就試試看。當時把全身的毛剃了，阿蘭努力地幫忙刺了全身的迴路，有時候寫錯了就還必須用火鐵烙印在皮膚上，把錯的紋路消掉重刺上新的迴路。」
    「這也太辛苦了吧，寫錯要用火烙印也太痛了吧，而且阿蘭怎麼可能會解讀古代文字跟魔法迴路。」
    等一下，換言之，阿蘭已經把你全身看光光了，還用近似酷刑的方法對待你欸。
   「在當時好幾次咬牙都撐不下去都想要放棄了，不過想想現在總算有一點魔法能力，可是這樣的外加的魔法迴路不像一般魔法師是自己用魔素建構內嵌的迴路，所以也沒有成長的空間跟能力。不過居然還是能完成招喚祕法，雖然失敗了數百次，但最後成功就好，成功就好。」
   「為什麼要這樣子做呢，為了學習魔法，為了招喚神明跟勇者。」
   「可能為了僅存的一絲絲希望，居然抱持一切去祈求神明的憐憫吧。希望能夠扭轉過去的過錯，希望盡自己全力能個改變這個冷漠殘酷的世界吧，希望能讓自己得到救贖吧，希望再也沒有人絕望跟不幸吧………」
    荷馬伸出手臂將我緊緊的抱在他懷裡，而力量之大我一時之間也難以掙脫。我的臉龐埋在他毛髮蓬鬆的肩膀跟脖子，傳來一種被子曬過太陽後暖暖的氣味。他稍微鬆開了懷抱，低著頭，接下來他的嘴就對了上了。如果狗親吻主人一樣，他的舌頭較長十分靈活舔著我的臉龐，舔著我的唇，接下來他主動將舌頭任意伸進我的嘴。
    村人跟長老們只想要平靜的生活，而如今必須背水一戰討伐魔獸。阿努比斯再也受不了虔誠信奉嚮往來世的信徒在最後自己眼前魂飛魄散。我追尋著神的奇蹟而在這裡不知生死，現實夢境中活著。而荷馬呢？又背負了甚麼，又為何來到此地，為了得到救贖費盡心思跟全力。還有，阿蘭為甚麼知道魔法的奧秘跟解讀這裡的文書，這裡的圖書館又代表甚麼。
    亞歷山大港的圖書館，古代已經毀滅的七大文明遺跡，傳說藏有天下各樣的藏書，為全知的圖書館，據說亞歷山大帝便是埋骨如此。為何在異世界出現這種巧合，還是不是個巧合。
    而我想要繼續思考這些問題時，其實我們倆的理智直衝腦門後閉上眼睛一切都斷了線，只剩下持續深吻著，當下一個睜開眼睛時，我看著荷馬緊皺眉頭閉上雙眼。


   「結果居然就搞上了，這下怎麼辦啊，身為學生的我居然跟指導教授發生關係，這一定是有什麼地方搞錯了，不要那邊一直抱著我就呼嚕呼嚕睡著了。」
   「身為老師的我，都沒說甚麼了，還有明明剛剛睡著睡的最甜就是你！」
   「不會喔，社會大眾一定會認為你運用師生關係不對等而對我進行誘姦。明天早上要報告啊，該怎麼辦啊」
   「怎麼會這樣啊，明明就是你情我願的合意行為。」
   「老師……」
   「怎麼了嗎？」
   「明天早上要開會啊……」
   「明天早上我會開車送你去會場，今天睡晚一點沒關係啦。」


    回過神了，怎麼會突然想到過去自己的黑歷史。而且明明等等要去偵查魔獸那麼危險的任務，居然此時摸著如玩偶的獸毛，徜徉在溫柔鄉之中也太不對了。也許這個世界裡的人或許都在無時無刻都在害怕無常的災禍，所以總得住機會抓住可能會是生命最後一絲激情嗎？
    可是怎麼有點心酸感呢，或許是自以為自己是特別的吧，能得到阿努比斯的眷顧，而現在他應該正在左攏又抱著其他獸人荒誕脫序。可是自己明明清楚的很，完全不知道自己特別在哪，怎麼可能被神明喜愛著。明明身旁有主動投懷送抱的人，對方只是為了要得到特殊的能力跟我相好著，如果我沒有制定靈魂契約的能力，不是穿越者，不是勇者，對方又會願意跟我攏攏抱抱跟獻身嗎?
   「怎麼了嗎？」荷馬問著靜靜站著他面前的我，好似懷疑為何沒有任何反應。
   「看來沒辦法繼續下去了，」我回答。「這樣就好。」
   「所以，這樣就沒有簽成契約了嗎？」
    荷馬眼神看起來有些黯然，好像在思考:這是自己的問題嗎？是我的錯嗎？哪裡不對了？
   「你很好啊，技巧很棒，但是，可能問題在我這邊吧。」
    或許只是不想勉強對方，在親吻的時候荷馬眉頭緊皺，那並不是覺得舒適的表現啊。
   「可是，阿努比斯大人說，只要心意相通一定會完成契約儀式，難不成還有再更深入，更……」
   「阿比說的情況的確是這樣，當初只靠著我們倆親吻就能完成契約，但是，說不定是我的問題吧，這不是你的錯。」
    所以到底是甚麼問題啊，荷馬呢喃地說。他將我抱入胸懷，輕輕地撫摸我的頭，此時感覺好像在摸一隻寵物，還是玩偶。
     肚子餓了吧，也開始準備吃飯了。荷馬對我這麼說便靜靜地走開了。
    抱歉讓傳說中的勇者讓你失望真是沒辦法，如果有下次再好好改進。
    如果，還有下次機會啊。
    於是乎我就跟著他走到後門去，想看看這個世界是如何準備料理，此時天色已經昏暗。我隨後跑過去看他正在用煤爐生火準備煮飯。
    用魔法的話，就很容易生火喔，荷馬俏皮的說。我看著他手裡化去白色火焰，對炭爐持續放熱到從黑色變成螢光的暗紅色。他拿著平底鍋放了些油煎著蛋跟有點腥味的生醃魚，等到蛋都煎熟了之後便切開兩片厚實粗麵包把煎魚跟煎蛋夾進去。
    「很抱歉囉，只能簡單的粗食。可是最近食物缺乏，連蛋都是十分珍貴，村人原本想把雞殺了節省糧食，但卻一直養著，大概是養出感情了吧。」
    我吃著簡單的三明治料理，異常的油膩跟味鹹，不過卻依舊狼吞虎嚥的吃完了，並且吃完後立刻飽足感湧現，感覺精神已經變好許多。荷馬也馬上吃完他那一份，然後在小煤炭爐旁烤著火，恩，覺得冷就把衣服穿上啊，別穿著一條內褲在屋外烤火啊！我仔細看他嘴邊有些肉渣跟麵包屑，果然長著蓬鬆如秋田犬的臉依舊會沾黏食物的殘留。
    我幫他拍了拍嘴邊，把渣渣用手捏起去掉。謝謝你，他笑著說。
    謝謝招待，我回著。

    接下來時間也差不多要赴約集合了，要進行偵查，不過阿努比斯應該是希望發現巨魔狼後就直接攻擊，只憑我們四個人夠嗎？
    我們在小屋內穿戴好裝備跟做出最後的確認。荷馬穿著的長袍內部有加強魔法能力的輔助迴路，能夠強化魔法的威力跟增加投擲跟施法距離。他給我拿出一件堅韌的上半身皮甲跟一把黑色的彎刀。
    「這個皮甲雖然比較是低等的防具，不過還是用魔獸的皮縫製而成的，用來當作上半身胸腹部的防具，質地輕但是還是頗為堅韌，可以防止魔獸的撕裂咬傷，特別是縫製出來的高領可以防止魔狼直接到脖子的攻擊。而這把短刀就是為您特製的，跟這把長柄斬刀是我跟村長阿蘭一同特別打製的。」
    我看到荷馬拿一把貌似刀柄比我身高還高的大型斬刀，刀身約莫五十公分但是並未非常寬厚，反倒類似長形薙刀的武具，如同給我的彎刀一樣刀柄是黑色檀木製而刀身漆黑帶著拋光的金屬光澤。拿著荷馬給我的雙刃彎刀，雖然質輕刀身約莫30公分長但是曲度甚大，從中間有個幾乎120度反曲朝內轉折，十分鋒利寒光逼人。
    「這是先前阿努比斯大人託夢諭示給我，要求我打製這兩件武具，長柄刀是阿努比斯大人所用，還這把反曲刀是給你所用。我用傳說著北方遺留的星鐵跟東方難取得的碳鎢粉混合做的合金打造出來的，連阿蘭這個職業20多年的鐵匠也未曾有能超越他的作品，加上我施展賢者的祝福跟加護，希望這些武具能幫上忙。」
    等一下啊，這不就是所謂的碳鎢鋼嗎？這種現世還在工業跟軍火業持續研發跟發展的秘密產物怎麼會出現在這個幻想異世界。為什麼阿蘭懂得古代祕法跟現代工業，這一定有搞錯什麼吧？他到底是哪號人物？
    而我仔細看刀光隱隱約約有奇怪符文裝飾的反射，所以我是第一次拿到魔法武器跟專武嗎？不過荷馬這些符文跟祝福只是說能提高刀具的耐久度而已，沒有什麼附加的能力，但是等一下，能用魔法迴路提高冷兵器跟碳鎢硬合金的耐用度本身就是逆天的外掛吧。
    於是我扎好了皮甲，以及能夠放上刀子的皮帶。手裡持著阿努比斯要用的長斬刀，看來準備要出發了。只剩下荷馬閉上眼睛念念有詞地似乎幫我禱告祈福的樣子。
    最後一件事情，是荷馬告訴我他所有會用的魔法，以便待會見機用上能夠合作跟注意。在這個世界裡總共有七大元素系: 火、水、風、雷、地、光、暗; 兩種陣營屬性，善跟惡，兩個後來科技跟學界探究出來的系統，鍊金機工跟招喚支配，最後一個是時間空間，被技術難度最高的屬性。當然也有所謂的無屬性，只單純利用淬鍊的魔素進行施法。
    荷馬會使用的魔法都只有初階第一級，也就是頂多一名武裝士兵強度的魔法。無屬性有魔法飛彈，可以加熱空氣投擲的飛彈，最多一口氣可以扔出四發；魔法障蔽；就是防禦用類似盾牌的技術。火魔法就是剛剛生火用的火花術，跟用法袍強化後可以扔出火焰彈一發。水魔法就起霧術，據說可以減削殘留的氣味，可以同時屏蔽視覺跟嗅覺靈敏的敵人。風魔法只有加速術，可以短時間內加快施法的投擲物品跟人的速度，不過被施法的人在動作的時候可能會出現違反工學或是肉體極限而造成傷害，請特別注意。
    雷電魔法就只有無距離的電擊，必須要接觸到敵人才能發動; 地魔法就石尖術，可以就地打擊地面冒出突刺的岩柱。光魔法招式照明術，跟穿上法袍後可以丟出的照明彈。暗魔法則只有可以在晚上看得清楚的夜視術而已。善魔法也只有初級治癒術，要接觸到患者才能稍稍回覆對方的體力跟創傷。
   「惡魔法是所謂的臭氣彈是怎麼一回事？」
   「就是可以發出惡臭的魔法飛彈，對於嗅覺靈敏的犬科人跟魔獸是必殺的殺手鐧，當臭氣彈在鼻尖爆發是足以震撼腦髓的惡夢，是我獨自開發出來的魔法咒語啊，上次對阿蘭實驗後他還馬上口吐白沫的昏倒囉！」
    講到自己發明的魔法就一掃悶騷的個性，開始古靈精怪的大肆推薦，我想荷馬一定能跟我的指導教授當上好朋友，兩個人都是科學宅跟怪怪學者。
    但是，荷馬的魔法總體而言限制、威力跟距離也都太短了吧，在我面前秀出一兩個魔法的他，感覺就像街頭賣藝的魔術師，這些魔術都是派對技能吧。想到花了那麼多代價跟犧牲痛苦，而只得到這些三三二二流術的魔法，難過連經手者阿蘭都看不下去了。
    荷馬說，魔術主要還是看施術者精氣神，身體狀況有關，如果在絕佳或是背水一戰之時，魔法強度會隨之變動，甚至能大幅度提升效果。

    唉，如果可以的話，希望巨魔狼先生今晚不要出現，讓我趕快回來休息睡吧！


   「好，一切準備就緒，我們出發吧，阿威大人。」
    荷馬在大門口，雙手撐直撐高了，很有元氣的宣告。
    而我站在他的身旁，抓著比我高且毛茸茸的臉頰，然後輕輕上前親了一下。
   「謝謝你剛剛為了我做的一切。」
    他瞇著眼睛笑了起來，而後頭的尾巴正左右搖晃著。

----------


## thevoidfancy

夜色已黑，村內在主要幹道旁點上火炬跟火盆。荷馬帶領我走出他的小屋走過廣場，看見家家戶戶都緊鎖門窗除了巡邏的武裝人員外便沒有其他人了。村子為佔地以廣場為中心方圓約300公尺涵蓋在南方小坡上的阿努比斯小神殿，村子西側靠海的另外一面東側就是森林。而村子用大約兩米木樁一根根排列在靠近森林那側豎起了圍牆。荷馬解釋木圍牆除了靠近海岸外由北往南三側將整個村子圍住，而只有對東側也一扇開放閘門以連接東方出村唯一幹道。而圍牆旁邊跟村子都依然有巡邏守衛無時無刻在圍牆內巡邏跟在閘門口站崗。圍牆內野興建簡單的遼望塔監視森林外的動向。
    而我們走到東側大門，看見有幾名身穿皮甲護身而底下穿著厚布製長袖長褲的裝備，手持長矛跟弓箭的巡守隊員正在集合。而站在隊伍前面的便是穿著相同裝備的村長阿蘭，跟只穿著護身胸甲跟短褲的阿努比斯。而阿蘭持有的武器居然是長形的日本武士刀。
    「這武器是傳說中，在西方大洋那彼端的武器，古書上稱之為倭刀，我試作了一下發現還挺順手的。」阿蘭向我自誇他親手打造的武具。
    這黑歷史跟吐槽已經無法適用於我對阿蘭的看法。反倒認為他是一種充滿疑慮跟不解的存在。武士刀、碳鎢鋼、魔法迴路的再製，以及大家都無法解讀的古代圖書。順道一提的是，製造皮甲的魔獸皮革都是阿蘭一個人孤身狩獵魔狼後將屍體帶回後，進行揉製跟加工。阿蘭  褐犬，你到底是一個怎麼的存在？
    我將長形斬刀遞給了阿努比斯，阿努比斯連聲向阿蘭跟荷馬道謝，說成品比他想像中的更加順手跟優異。於是乎，我們跟村內巡守隊員，這群大多在二十歲上下的年輕男犬獸人們一同集合，由阿蘭大致講解今晚的任務。
    由阿蘭，阿努比斯，荷馬跟我組成偵查小組前往探查魔獸巢穴，如果有發現巢穴後由荷馬進行點火使用火攻，而此時村內要進行守備的工作。一旦探勘完成後便會即刻歸來，如果此時有魔獸進行追趕或進攻，也不要貿然出陣，先以弓箭跟長毛向外射擊後進行持久守備，直到天亮後魔獸散去，回收魔獸屍體進行加工。
    為了避免接觸戰跟受傷人員而進行的斥侯跟火攻，而其他人守城戰嗎？總覺得這樣會完完整整的激怒魔獸啊，而且拿魔獸加工的意思是除了皮革以後。
    「對啊，我們也會吃魔獸的肉，要先煮熟後作成醃肉，雖然味道很難吃但是也是重要的食物來源，因為剛剛怕你吃不習慣所以就沒給你吃。」荷馬如此這樣貼心的解說。講完後便被阿蘭叫出前頭去解說如果遭受到攻擊後，該怎麼檢查傷口跟處置，恩，所以被咬到後就要準備截肢以防止傷口潰爛或是屍氣蔓延嗎？雖然荷馬一直閃爍言詞不想提到有關受咬傷的處理，但是言外之意的確就是這個樣子啊。
    「你覺得用火攻真的能殺死魔獸嗎？之前不是在考慮發生森林大火怎麼辦？」我小聲地問著跟我並肩站著的阿努比斯，周圍也無其他人專心聽到我們講話。
    「這只是給村人一個稍微可信的說法而已，基本上就是要用我們四個人去打倒巨魔狼。在夜裡，我就可以運用感知找到魔物的存在，所以問題該怎麼討伐狼群跟巨狼。」他如此回答，讓我生出更多疑問。
    「所以你要使用特殊的神力嗎? 剛剛舉辦完神之祭禮，大肆性愛後，神的能力大幅度提升嗎？」
    阿努比斯閉上雙眼，好似在沉澱自己的思緒。
    「沒辦法，如果為了這一戰能儲蓄更多神力的話，也只得扎扎實實地接受，六個人穩穩當當的完全奉獻了，所以現在的神力應該足夠打倒一匹魔獸首領，前提是對方會招喚狼群進行圍捕跟攻擊，在那之前要想辦法減少消耗。」
  不是說要好好愛我，所以馬上跟他人群交神往就是愛我的表示嗎?
    「所以要想辦法進行匿蹤跟偷襲嗎？除了阿蘭跟荷馬以外，森林的環境我們不比魔獸們清楚啊，而且我們還有避免他們兩個人被魔獸攻擊，你也知道他們一旦受傷了，因為穢氣影響就嗚呼哀哉了。」我回答，宛如什麼事都沒發生。
    「如果對方會使用魔法支配或招喚手下的魔獸，就會變得十分棘手，因為在我用神力探知魔獸所在時，具有潛能的魔獸也會感知道有人正在探詢它們，甚至也會被它們掌握到我們的位置，更加不利啊。」
    「就跟聲納探知一樣，一旦發出音波後，對方也可以反偵察到我們嗎？所以剩下唯一有利的就只有我們的不死身了嗎？」
    阿努比斯挑著眉看著我，問我接下來的問題。
    「你沒跟荷馬簽下靈魂契約嗎？」
    我搖搖頭，嘆了一口氣。
    「如果是接吻的話，扎扎實實地做了很多遍，但是就不知道為何契約締結不了，是哪裡有問題呢？明明跟你，只要一個吻就可以締下契約，那時候連你我都不認識。難道有什麼門檻或是有甚麼限定嗎？」
    「或許是……，荷馬對你，沒有到實行真愛之吻的羈絆或是感情嗎？」
    「等一下，意思是說你就有囉？還有這句話是在說我隨便見到一個人就可以愛上的傻子嗎？」
    阿努比斯用一副:你不是就是這樣的人嗎？ 眼神看著我。
    「而且哪有神這樣提出建議說: 請你獻身給勇者吧，這種背德的神諭的啊？都沒考慮過信眾的想法嗎？」
    「真是對荷馬感到抱歉，我知道荷馬是你的菜，但我知道荷馬也有可能喜歡上你，不過要在那麼短時間培養出能締結契約的感情還是太勉強了。」
    「不要把自己當作大老婆或是正宮，來協調後宮人員的職責跟親密度的培養好嗎？還有你怎麼知道誰是誰的菜啊？這也是神的能力。」
    「在選定你跟荷馬為我主要的接洽跟指派任務之前，當然要對你們進行身家調查啊，你的對象根本五花八門，像是中年學者這種類型，由於你還跟自己老師能有師生戀禁忌關係應該是得心應手。然而荷馬就最難拒絕溫情暖男，如果未來會給予幫助跟有力靠山的對象就根本是主動獻身或是成為長期床伴了; 而且因為自己是老師緣故遇到自己學生就會陷入曖昧跟對方憧憬的漩渦之中。你們倆根本是絕配啊。」
    等一下，那麼鉅細靡遺的偵測手法還將彼此親密關係調查成這樣，好像有種平常人在做，天在看的報應感。話說荷馬居然是個大悶騷貨而且居然也對自己學生下手，恩，所以他到底原先是甚麼老師啊。
   「但是阿蘭，我什麼也不知道，什麼都不清楚，雖然有猜到，但是無法確認。」阿努比斯最後講道。
   「阿比，那你對我，到底是什麼感情呢？我對你又是甚麼呢？」
    我問著他，他只是用手掌摸了我的頭。

   「好了，以上就是大家的任務，現在晚上九點一刻，任務開始，大家解散。」
    阿蘭如此這樣講，守衛隊員各自前往岡位，阿蘭跟荷馬走過來跟我們會合後前往東側大門。
    門一打開就立刻關上，我們偵查回來除非後面沒有追逐的魔獸，千萬不能把大門再度打開，阿蘭如此吩咐守門的隊員。木製巨門由內而外推開後，我們四個人快速向前出去讓門能馬上關上。此時我只看到前方幽幽的森林小徑，一種濕氣很重並且詭譎的氛圍。雖然距離村內圍牆不到50公尺，但是村內的火光已經無法照亮眼前的充滿樹下陰影跟夜裡升起的霧氣。
    「光魔法第一級，照明術。」
    荷馬施展魔法從手中換出一個耀眼的亮光球，他將光球輕輕浮在我們頭上，以免強光直接照射到雙眼反而甚麼都看不清楚。白色的幽光在森林的前路點亮，雖然感覺失去了鮮豔的色彩，至少能獲得前方寂靜的森林一些視野。
    太奇怪了，太安靜了。在一般的森林不是應該有蟲鳴鳥叫聲嗎？在這個世界裡還是有昆蟲、軟體動物、魚類、兩爬類跟鳥類的動物存在，在孕育許多生物的森林中，夜晚也是動物們主要活動的時段，應該會有些自然的叫聲。
    「前方約莫100公尺，有擔任斥候的魔狼，現在正在監視我們。」阿努比斯遠望在前路，我們立刻停下腳步，躊躇著該怎麼辦。
    「所以說，再繼續往前走就是魔獸的勢力範圍了，如果不小心的話就會被包圍了，雖然說馬上就可以遇到巨魔狼，但是我們想要逃時就可能逃不出來了。」阿蘭如此分析，現在的氛圍是到底要繼續前進，還是要後退，或是有其他迂迴的手段嗎？荷馬這時候吞了吞口水，也感覺身體微微地顫抖。
    「阿蘭，阿威，你們跟荷馬先趕快回去，我先去前方調查看看，回去路上要小心魔獸的攻擊，如果有魔獸追擊城牆的弓箭跟長矛應該還是可以把遠距離魔獸殺死。萬事拜託」阿努比斯下了決定後，跟我們三個人這麼說。
    「等一下，你的意思就是你要自己上就是了，那幹嘛一開始把我們三個人叫出來啊，不是說好要一起討伐魔獸嗎？」我反駁怒斥阿努比斯的決定。
    「抱歉了，這是我想得不夠周延，對方的實力跟智謀都超過我的預期，我們的位置剛剛就被斥侯發現了，現在魔狼群要對我們發動攻擊，你們再不走就來不及了，我會想辦法討伐魔狼跟首領，阿蘭萬事拜託了，阿威你要好好保護他們兩個，只要你有不死的神能，要想盡辦法別讓他們受傷了。」
    說完後，阿努比斯提著長刀頭也不回跑向更深處的森林。
    此地就剩下阿蘭跟不知所措的荷馬，以及心中突然不爽的我。
    明明說好要一起努力的，明明說好要共同奮戰的，然後就自己跑去打魔獸開無雙嗎？明明就有剛剛疑慮對付不了那麼多敵人，現在是把我們看著沒有用的廢物還是出來作秀撐場面的政治人物還是藝人嗎？
    「那個笨蛋神明大人，你們趕快回去，我要去追他。」
    我大喊後衝了出去，但是我看到有條人影在我身後追了上來。
    「真是的，完全跟計劃的不一樣，勇者你們可別讓我失望囉，荷馬你要趕快追上來喔，要不然被魔狼吃掉就不管你囉！」阿蘭跑在我的身旁，並且向後面大喊。
    「等一等我啦，我的體能不好。」荷馬一面在後面追趕，一面將光球投擲到前方為我們照開前路。
    果然這一群人都是笨蛋啊，我們在夜色上疾疾狂奔，冒著可能會被魔獸包圍滅團的風險。

    跑了約莫一兩百公尺後，我看見阿努比斯修長的身軀提著大刀在月色上曼妙舞動，時快時慢，有時高高躍起，有時急速轉身。
    而揮舞如行書的大刀正在切裂大狼的半身，體型約莫大型犬一倍到兩倍大的狼身如同紙割被輕鬆工整的切開，甚至魔狼來不及反應沒有哀嚎的變成橫斷的屍塊。
    狼群正在圍攻死神阿努比斯，每當向前飛撲攻擊胡狼獸人的魔物，最後都早已被斬刀預測路徑下的犧牲品，一刀一隻，一揮寂滅。傳來的展破風聲的斬擊掩蓋了狼群低聲的威嚇。不過，狼群包圍阿努比斯越來越龐大，也越來越多魔狼同時進行撲殺的攻擊，阿努比斯只好極大化他的揮刀，大起大落，刀舞十方，想辦法每次斬擊中，同時劃斷發動攻勢的魔狼，不斷的繞圓，不斷的旋轉，由上至下，左右換持斬刀保住一開始如跳著死亡之舞的流暢。
    但是終究被圍攻的狼群抓到盲點，在揮刀躍起落下的剎那，有一隻狼閃避了致命的打擊，立刻橫咬著阿努比斯的側腰。
    「阿努比斯！」我見著阿努比斯被咬傷，立刻大聲的喊出。
    「笨蛋，叫那麼大聲，我們不是馬上就被發現了。」阿蘭出聲原先想制止我的喊叫，此時狼群跟阿努比斯同時發現我們正在朝他奔來。外圍一部分的狼群反而轉向到我們這個方向進行突擊。
    「不是叫你們趕快回去了嗎！」阿努比斯見著我們跑來看起來十分焦急的對我們吼著，並且主動向周圍的狼群進行突擊，放棄剛剛攻守合一的圓舞曲陣勢，狼群包圍的圓也跟著散開，雖然阿努比斯想要快速剿滅剩下的狼群，但是卻創造出更多的盲點，導致魔狼由各處撲上，阿努比斯只好急忙的用刀身格檔，雖然比起剛才更多狂草的攻勢殺死了許多魔狼，身上卻多了更多撕咬的傷口。

    前方出現衝鋒的魔狼，阿蘭跟我已經拔出了武具。
    阿蘭跟我說，看你拿刀的架式就知道你一定沒有練習過戰鬥，總之衝鋒時就拿著刀向對方斬過去就對了，氣勢足了這些魔獸就會怕了。
    當然，我完全不會把這段話當成真正有用的建議。
    荷馬必須要在我們兩個前鋒的保衛之下，才能有施法輔助的機會，到了最後也務必要保護荷馬到無傷的地步。
    「荷馬，跑起來啊，快使用魔法擋下一波喔！」阿蘭大喊。
    「邊跑邊施法也太難了，無屬性魔法第一級魔法飛彈。」荷馬喘氣地說，而前方約莫十公尺就樣跟狼群直接撲殺了，我已經可以看到對方準備張口大口向我們撲殺了。
    此時荷馬身上的紋身發出白色亮光，四顆刺眼的光球掠空飛出，正中跳起來的衝鋒狼群，然後發出轟隆的爆炸聲跟煙霧。
    「殺啊！」阿蘭雙手提刀向前方劈砍，一隻在半空中倖存在魔法攻擊之下的魔狼，在阿蘭刀前被縱斷兩半。
    而我繼續向前狂奔發現，有一隻正在我前放準備把我撲倒。
    拿著刀斬過去就對了，我跳起來舉起反曲彎刀，正向對方魔狼腦門打擊下去。刀上似乎砍進了某種扎實的部分，不流暢的抽出刀噴出血花，狼隻發出一股哀鳴後便頹喪倒下。
    比我想像中的還輕鬆嘛，等一下。
    另外一隻更大身型的魔狼向我飛撲，我被他撲倒在地後，他的大嘴立刻朝著我的脖子撕咬，由於皮甲同時包覆著我的脖子，所以他一直左右撕咬的沒盡全功。
    好痛喔，好吵喔，好濕喔，好熱喔，魔狼的唾液跟咬痕開始撕裂我的護甲跟衣褲，我用力抓著手裡的刀，即便很痛也不能放開。
    魔狼準備要向我的臉龐血盆大咬時，我立即用力抱住他的脖子將他的頭圈在我的頸後，然後拿坐起來拿刀立刻刺進牠的肋骨跟胸腔。
    一刀，兩刀，三刀，四刀，五刀……
    當我回神時才發現魔狼身體已經癱軟了，嘴裡滲出大量血液，死不瞑目。
    我抽出彎刀才發現全身上下的防具早已在撕咬之中出現各處劃破的裂痕，不是說魔獸皮革的護家很耐用嗎？而我臉龐跟全身都沾染的魔獸腥黏的血液。
    我摸著已經傷口暴露的脖子，想要確認傷口，一摸著才會感覺到痛處，難道身體機制已經中斷痛覺後有點失去存在感。我用手指仔細摸著，才發現許多咬痕已經深入脖下皮膚下一至兩公分，現在還能站起來應該還不算是致命傷吧，要不然就要失去意識死亡重生囉。我感受到傷口正在緩緩復原，果然是穿越者的特殊能力啊。
    但是我看見例外三隻惡狼正在撕牙裂嘴緊盯著我，難不成我被包圍了。下一個瞬間，三隻狼同隻飛撲到我身上，無論如何要挺住，要拿著把一隻狼打落。
    我正前方的狼被我刺進上半身然繼續撲在我身上粗暴用爪子跟牙齒想辦法對我造成更多傷害，而我左右側的大腿都被魔狼咬住，他們的牙齒穿過了我的皮膚，讓我感覺的痛處跟溫熱血液的流出。
    「荷馬，對我使出魔法飛彈。」
    「不行，你也會被炸傷」，他高亢焦急地喊著。
    「快一點，我是不死的勇者，相信我。」
    而後我聽到剛剛重現的高鳴掠空聲從後頭傳來，同時感受到傳來的光亮跟高熱，在我身後爆炸。
    魔法飛彈將左右的狼隻炸傷，我前方的狼隻因為爆炸衝擊向他後方四腳朝天去。
    我立刻撲上前去，拿著彎刀刺進去牠的喉嚨，由上至下的劃開牠的腹部。
    我現在的背部護甲跟衣裳應該都炸裂開來，身上充滿煙霧以及燒焦的氣味，而前半身都是魔獸噴濺出來血跡。
    這是我第一場戰鬥，阿蘭在一邊看到說我的戰鬥技巧很爛，驚奇的爛，完全做錯了判斷跟決定，只是像僵屍用不死身一樣接住對方的攻擊後在零距離的反擊。
    沒有戰鬥技巧的我，這是我唯一能夠接近敵人然後確實把對方殺死的手段。

----------


## Kemo熊

小熊難得有空就浮出水面換氣一下((?
唔~Fancy桑，小熊覺得你的文筆很好，題材也很有趣。
不過，狼樂裡的規定有說不能有情色與露骨的內容呢......

雖然小熊不是管理員，但是總覺得還是提醒一下好了。
因為看到後面的確已經有明確的描寫而非含蓄的暗示了(´・ω・`)

雖然說小熊也是好想寫尺度大點的

嘛，只是提醒一下，小熊滿喜歡你的風格，非常有趣而且流暢。
要繼續加油唷，如果可以的話還是不要在邊緣游走比較好，不然要是被處罰或刪文對大家來說也是種損失呢(つд⊂)

----------


## thevoidfancy

我已經進行相關的修改，感謝告知，我會多多注意的，謝謝支持

----------


## thevoidfancy

「啊啊啊啊！」
    當把前方的魔狼剖腹完，腦袋空白就瞬間被頭痛填滿，身體上下的撕裂傷全部如灼火放大爆發出來。血液正沁沁的流著。
    說來矛盾，明明全身都著劇烈頭痛，可以卻有一種，我正在活著的確定感。
    而後我無力癱軟的雙膝跪下，看見兩旁被炸傷身體扭曲的魔狼屍體，嘴裡有一種鏽蝕噁心的鹹味，我吞下去之後才發現那是魔狼噴濺出來的血液。
    「你沒有怎樣吧，阿威。」
    荷馬急忙跑到我身旁蹲下，對我按手祈禱，他身上的紋身轉換成青綠色的螢光，這光氛同時也壟罩住我，我感覺痛覺開始舒緩並且漸漸停止流血。
   「神聖魔法第一級，初級治癒術。」
    我感受到身體正在快速的復原之間，原先的肉體就比在現實時間中更容易復原跟止血，這荷馬法術的效果之下，似乎馬上就可以回復成交戰前的情況。
    但是疼痛感，依舊殘存在療育的傷口，如果火焚一樣，鼓動腫脹著。
    我看見周圍有銳利的眼光，是狼群凶煞的瞳孔反射出來的，下一眼，它們同時撲向正在療傷的荷馬與我。我想要挺身阻擋他們，保護荷馬不受攻擊。
    然後此時我全身已經脫力無法站起，我已經看到他們的利牙正想辦法咬殺我們。
   「無屬性魔法第一級，魔法屏障。」
    荷馬大聲喊出將長杖奮力指出，將一面青綠色發光的魔法陣橫空喚出如巨型盾牌格擋著住同時飛撲三隻魔狼，三隻狼彷彿撞上了一面平台便趴在那無法動彈。下一動作他繼續詠唱，紋身發出白熾光芒，起身時另外一隻空手用力追住中間魔狼的脖子。
    「雷魔法第一級，電擊。」
    霎那間爆出許多火花，連眼前都看見電流幻化出弧狀勾紋從荷馬手中迸出，並且從中間的狼隻導流波及到隔壁的狼隻。三隻狼不斷的抽動，口吐白沫，過一會兒閃電消失，只剩下三隻傾倒的狼屍發出黑色的焦煙。
    荷馬回頭蹲下來，想要繼續治療我，但是他的手一碰觸我遍不自覺的向後閃躲，好似他的厚實手掌依舊帶有強烈電流似的。
    「沒關係的，別緊張。」
    他再摸了我一把，治療術的光暈又釋放包圍我們倆，我僵硬的身體才緩緩放鬆。
   「為什麼你可以左右兩手施放不同魔法，而且不同魔法施展切換的速度那麼快。」我剛剛看到，明明荷馬一隻按著我用出治癒術，另一隻手拿出長杖使出魔法屏障，下一秒再用空手到魔狼使用零距離電擊。
   「因為我只能施展最初階的魔法，所以唯一只能加強的同時間或是更快時間的詠唱及發動迴路，甚至增加詠唱時間來蓄力強化魔法的威力。」
    為什麼，明明沒有才能，沒有技術，還要想辦法強化跟想出新方法來增加實力，為什麼要那麼努力。在一轉眼就徒手殺滅了三隻魔狼，而我卻搞得如此狼狽不堪，還要別人特地冒著危險來幫忙療傷。
    「荷馬，後面！」
    我看一匹魔狼想從荷馬的背後死角撲上了，荷馬注意到我的警告時立即轉頭但似乎以及來不及反應了。
    居然，連其他人都保護不了，還需要人保護。
   「呀呀呀呀呀呀。」
    狼隻被突然右方衝上來的人影側撞之後馬上彈了出去。並且對方馬上在魔狼失去平衡倒地的瞬間用手中的長刀將狼頭一口氣剁了下來。
    是阿蘭，到現在才發現周遭有許多被利刃支解的屍體，應該都是阿蘭用手中的武士刀一刀一刀斬斷的。
   「荷馬你跟無毛人一起回去吧，勇者大人根本沒有派上用場的價值。」阿蘭慢慢向我們走來，向匍匐倒地的我們冷漠地講出這段話。此時我注意到他們袖口也被魔狼撕咬後殘破不堪，並且露出不規則的傷口跟暗紅凝結的血塊。
   「派不上用場的人，就不要在這裡當拖油瓶。」
    他的刀指向前方50公尺處被狼群團團圍住的阿努比斯。阿努比斯不知道是否是疲乏了，還是無法同時應付那麼多敵人。雖然然努力迎擊魔狼，卻無法揮出致命的斬擊，魔狼能抓到空隙上趁機用嘴啃咬阿努比斯的機率也提高了。
   「都淨是一群小看敵人的人，如果那麼簡單解決的話，我自己不會擺平嗎？」阿蘭聲音中發出自己的怨怒，於是提著刀向前方狼群突擊，想要幫阿努比斯解圍。
   「阿蘭他被魔狼咬了，那他不就沾染上魔獸穢氣，不就會準備要死了？」
   「沒關係的，阿蘭是唯一村內能抵禦穢氣的人，所以每次都是他去獨戰狼群，」荷馬對我解答。
   「但是，每次都全身負傷累累的回來，再怎麼努力都無法撲滅完森林裡的狼群。」
    阿蘭有抵禦穢氣的能力?阿蘭啊阿蘭，你到底是怎麼樣的存在呢？

    我身上的傷差不多都被荷馬治好了，但是現在我們應該怎麼做呢？阿蘭一邊提著刀一邊從狼群外圍劈砍進擊，而阿努比斯在狼群中央被一隻隻魔狼連番圍攻。
    而被宣稱沒有用處的我，現在該怎麼辦呢？如果在衝上去應該還是能殺掉幾隻魔狼，但是沒有技巧的手法應該無法擋住魔狼的反擊。還是帶著荷馬逃往村子，把這個場面留給阿蘭跟阿努比斯解決。或是……
   「荷馬，對我使用加速術吧！」
   「這很危險，如果你加速術造成身體負擔，或是造成損傷的話怎麼辦？」
   「總比在這個時期當個廢物處在這好吧，還有你能不能發一發魔法打散這狼群，現在而言他們都是你的靶子，你的魔法應該有這個辦法吧，趁我們一同殺進去時，把剩下的狼隻做掉。」
    荷馬要手指擰一下眉頭，感覺他的處境十分難辦。然後用手杖抵著我發動青綠色的魔法光輝。
   「請不要太勉強自己，阿威大人。」
   「我是勇者，我是為了拯救這世界而來的。」說完之後我用短跑準備的姿勢蹲下，向前方狼群助準備進發，臀部微微抬起。
   「風魔法第一級，加速術。」

    我用全身力氣雙腳抵地蹬出彈射出去，全身充滿魔法的氛圍，但意外地感到寧靜，聲音似乎都消失了。
    周遭的所有事物行動變得緩慢，而我感到大氣中的阻力變得比先前停滯。狼群剛剛明明沸騰鼓動的樣子，現在我眼中只是如同毛茸茸的獸們在緩緩蠕動。
    我的刀子將最近眼前三處米的狼隻斬斷頭顱，首先要確保荷馬不會被攻擊，我回頭看了一眼，荷馬正在遲緩地收回不久前施法手勢，並且全身上下的迴路由青綠光正在漸層轉換成紅橙色的光芒。
    於是我繼續大跨步地前進，有些狼隻彷彿注意到我的不對勁，狼頭慢慢轉移到我的方向，於是我就把這些視線對準我的狼全都斬了。
    一切宛如時間靜止，我將刀子深深砍進他們的喉嚨，只有血液如暗潮般浮出但是來不及噴濺。
    最後一隻狼，向我迎面飛撲而來，我體會到周遭時間似乎開始加快了，於是我奮力提刀，從上至少正中間地拿刀直砍進魔狼的嘴跟臉龐，繼續向前方衝刺，而直接縱斷了一匹魔狼。
    血從頭上噴濺了全身，我的頭髮被狼的血液跟內臟黏液淋濕了。
    時間回歸正常，然而此時我發現我持刀的左手，手掌整個外翻到另一個方向，手腕開始腫脹，而我發現我小腿跟腳踝也整個錯位，宛如脫臼一般。
    瞬間疼痛湧向心頭，突然發現我的魔狼群，先是對我突然出現充滿驚嚇向後閃避，而後現在發現我靜止不動站在，又重拾戰心，撕著牙對我威嚇。
    於是我用右手用力扳完我的左手掌。
    「啊啊啊啊啊啊啊！」冷汗直流。
    還必須扭正雙腳，先趕快直接蹲下，將右腳踝扳回。
    「啊啊啊啊，」我的嘴中充滿地反胃出來的酸性胃液。
    最後是左腳。
    「啊啊啊啊。」我將嘴裡流出的唾液跟口水一併用力吐出。緩緩站起。
    我已經在在魔狼群的外圍，將四五隻外側零星伏擊的魔狼瞬間幹掉，我看見身後的魔狼喉頭總算現在噴濺出血花紅霧。前方的魔狼們似乎認為我是危險人物，決定一口氣向我進攻。而我準備橫刀接受他們衝擊。
    「阿蘭，阿比，你們倆給快閃開！！」我驚天大喊並且擋下一隻狼的攻擊。眼角餘光看到在旁阿蘭十分驚訝我怎麼會突然出現在此，在前阿努比斯聽到我到大喊轉頭，忽然察覺到後頭的異樣光芒。
    「火魔法第一級，持續詠唱，火焰彈。」
    荷馬大聲地吼出詠唱，我連看都不用回頭看就知曉一團高熱的巨型火球正從我身後飛來。阿蘭跟阿努比斯注意到了，便側身進行躲避。而我必須要逮住跟擋住每一隻打算偷襲後方荷馬的狼隻。

   「蹦轟轟轟轟轟巄巄巄巄。」
    火球在我眼前中的狼群中間爆炸，向周圍迸發出火焰跟強光，不少魔狼被炸到空中，身體直接變成屍塊。在巨大的聲響跟焰光之下，不少狼隻受到了驚嚇紛紛逃竄到樹叢裡去。
    我奮力抵住衝擊，雖然在強烈爆炸下我也挺不住向後踉蹌一步但是立刻回復戰鬥防禦。隨即立刻將一些想穿過我跑來逃跑或是進擊的狼隻，用刀直劈他們的腦門方式直接殺死。
    看樣子，魔狼總算知道情勢不對開始敗逃，狼群的圍攻已經解除，而奮戰許久的阿努比斯提著刀將剩下的狼隻殺滅，然後向我這邊快速地走來。
    到底我殺了幾匹狼，不曉得，還有，難道殺這些狼就是我的任務嗎？
    「阿威，你還好嗎？」
    阿努比斯走到我的面前，用手搭住我的肩搖晃著我的身體，他身上盡是被咬傷的傷口，黑色的毛皮吸收了暗紅的血液在體表上黏著著甚至變成糾結塊狀。
    我好似剛剛離離爆炸中心太近，被那陣爆炸震撼之後腦袋依舊昏沉，看到阿努比斯好似用力大聲說話，可是我卻只聽到小聲的話語，腦中的低鳴聲不斷。
    「喂，清醒一點啊！」
    我的背被用力了打一下，意識總算連結上現實。此時才發現我全身裝備基本上都開花了，殘破不堪。
   「你根本就沒必要衝出來嘛，跟荷馬在後頭用魔法支援我們就好，你只要守住荷馬的安全就好啦。」
    剛剛用力被我背讓我回神的阿蘭揹著刀說。
   「就算你速度快又怎麼樣，都做這些無意義的攻擊。就算沒有你的警告，我們還是會注意到荷馬的法術轟炸，而你衝下來卻被炸傷了。」
    阿努比斯用力地瞪著他，阿蘭見狀就不在繼續責罵我了。
    阿蘭身上裝備也是被咬的殘破不堪，傷口深但不見露骨。
   「你難道不怕魔狼的穢氣嗎？」阿努比斯皺著他的狼頭說著。
   「你不是神嗎？怎麼到了現在還不知道我是怎麼的存在。」阿蘭不服氣的說著。
   大哥，你到底葫蘆裡賣甚麼藥，不要這樣子講話高來高去的啊。
    但是我的確被他批評的一無是處，而且他說的都是事實，我無法反駁。
    最後來會合的是荷馬，雖然氣喘呼呼地跑來，除了法袍上佈滿了泥巴跟疲憊感以外，但是並沒有出現破損跟傷口。他開始準備使用治癒術回復我的灼傷，然後馬上想說對我做完緊急處置後接下來阿努比斯，但是阿努比斯說先要好好治癒我後再說。

   「我們該準備回去了，這樣的陣容頂多對付狼群到這種地步已經很了不起了，但是還不夠能打倒巨魔狼。」
    阿蘭說不早點回去的話，等狼群重新集結憑我們這群傷兵絕對走不回家。
   「已經來不及了，巨魔狼已經來了。」阿努比斯看著前方不知何處說著。
    話甫說完，則聽到樹木傾倒的聲音，看似前方有人正拔山倒樹的姿態出現。首先看著兩珠蠟黃的眼球，那個巨大狼頭宛如一台拖板車前身的大小，整隻魔狼約有兩公尺高，宛如一台八輪貨櫃車大小。
    牠先在出現在距離我們一百公尺走出樹林，好似在端詳我們，到底是誰對自己手下狼群造成那麼多傷害，而只有三名獸人跟一個怪人。
    當雲不再遮住夜空，月光瞬間灑落大地時，巨魔狼開始起身向我們百米衝刺，連大地都可以感受到他頓步造成的震動。
    如同一台急速在面前的大貨車，那凶煞的眼神宛如閃動在面前的兩具探照燈，而我卻在這危機時刻卻做不出反應，動彈不得。
    第一個行動的是荷馬，他立刻丟出四枚光球，魔法飛彈快速的飛駛砸向正中巨魔狼奔馳的身形，在他的毛皮上綻出了煙硝光火，但是那些爆破絲毫不影響他的速度。
   「可惡可惡可惡可惡。」
    阿蘭忽然跑出我們前面，獨自持著刀打算防止住巨魔狼衝擊到荷馬跟我。原先一副輕鬆自若，胸有成竹的阿蘭。此時居然露出一副焦慮及不知所措的神情。
    怎麼，現在甚麼都做不出來，身體快動啊，快做出反應，快把它擋住啊

   「請你相信我，我會保護你，絕對。」
    阿努比斯的話語，不知從何而來，穿入我的腦海裏頭。
   「神技，神護。」
    正當巨魔狼的大嘴準備衝撞並咬向持著倭刀奮戰的阿蘭，阿努比斯跳出來站著他們兩個中間並發出十多帶著紫光的魔法陣，宛如城牆般一樣，張開在我們三個人面前，而巨魔狼直接撞上到阿努比斯蓋出的障蔽，傳來如雷暴的衝擊聲並且揚起了飛砂走塵也隨著呼嘯的暴風而揚起來。
    我們後頭三人撐不住這衝撞接連向後傾倒，而阿努比斯也受到了最大最直接的攻擊之後，直接被彈飛到我們三人更後頭並且背部著地。
    粉塵散去，只看見的是兇惡的巨狼正在重著涎張著大嘴向倒地的我襲來，我只能害怕閉上雙眼等待死亡的來臨，在我一旁的荷馬，卻睜大雙眼張開口一臉驚恐，來不及反應跟施法。
    如果死掉了，真的能重生嗎？

   「啊啊啊啊啊啊啊！」
    阿蘭衝出來在我們前面用刀身抵住迎面而來的巨嘴，他盡全力用刀抵住磨狼尖長數十公分的利牙，那刀口甚至劃破了巨狼的嘴唇迸出紅血。巨狼看似極為惱怒，繼續不斷奮力向前撕咬。
    「快站起來，你們是不要命了嗎？」阿蘭奮力大喊，此時巨狼繼續晃著他的頭顱向左右輪番攻擊，阿蘭勉勉強強用刀抵擋這樣連續的換位攻擊。
    「該用甚麼咒語，魔法飛彈，火焰彈，電擊？可是這樣都會不小心傷到阿蘭，該怎麼辦，該怎麼辦？」荷馬自己倒在地上一個人念念有詞，好像進入了混亂的狀態。
    「趕快用石尖術，從地上打出石椿讓巨狼失衡啊，荷馬，趕快！」
    阿蘭馬上大喊，下一秒鐘，巨狼伸出利爪直接將阿蘭擊飛到路旁，身上的裝甲也立即被三道利痕給劃破。
    荷馬見狀立刻蹲下，雙手摸地，並且運轉全身迴路發出黃光。
   「地魔法第一級，石尖術。」
    地表撼動，在眼前直接湧升起一塊約莫三公尺的巨型石筍，正好位在巨魔狼兩隻前腳正中，石尖瞬動向下至上打進巨狼胸口，將牠上半身直接打至半空，雙腳離地。
    「吼吼吼哄哄哈哈哈！」巨狼被打擊同時發出巨大的咆嘯
     好機會，只剩現在了。
    「荷馬，現在對我使用加速術！」
    荷馬來不及遲疑，直接切換綠色迴路的炫光，對我下咒。此時時間彷彿又再度靜止了。
    巨狼宛如漆黑的鋼鐵雕塑，用後腳抵住大地但前腳跟狼首張牙舞爪的雄姿挺立在半空中，接受完失衡的打擊後，立刻做出反擊攻勢，好似準備用雙腳向我們壓頂撲殺。
    怎麼都能如你所願！
    我立刻向前跳起來準備衝撞到巨狼的毛領，不知道是我的動量太大還是身體不堪負荷，雙腳在跳起來時聽到不諧和悶響的關節磨擦聲，啵。
    跳到的位置該好正在巨魔狼騰起的胸口之下，正是我想要的位置。
    想要解剖動物時，必須從胸部肋骨之下，稍編離腹側中線下刀砍進皮膚之下，被可以將腹腔打開來。
    我撞入巨狼的胸口，右手用力扯住魔狼的毛皮防止掉落，左手持刀用力捅進巨狼的血肉，一刀一刀，想不到巨狼的毛皮，肌理也充滿抗性，比我想像中的厚實，刀子只能一次次地緩緩加深傷口幅度，我只能看出噴濺出的血液多寡來衡量狀況。
    再一刀再一刀，我聽到此時巨狼扭曲沙啞低沉的低鳴，而音高漸漸提升並加快。
    難道加速術快要沒有效果了，趕快，我的左手已經連同刀身沒入巨狼毛皮嚇得血肉，那股溫熱黏濕的感覺異常的噁心。我轉換姿勢雙手抓著刀身，將刀鋒由內朝外靠近巨狼皮膚，我好似攀岩選手一般，只抓著打進巨狼身軀的刀柄，平行正面對如同前方山壁的腹側。
    如果加速術停止的話，重力加速度應該會回歸正常吧。
    我身上綠色光芒消失，然後雙手握著的刀柄支撐不住我的重量，開始被我的體重向下拖曳滑動。此時刀鋒也接連劃開巨狼的皮膚跟毛皮，接連崩裂撕開出巨狼腹側的傷口，拖行大約五至六公尺，魔狼這時發出憤怒的吼叫
    「嘎嘎嘎嘎哇哇阿挖。」
    當我墜地時，我抬頭檢視著頭上巨狼的傷口，如果沒錯的話，應該可以看到內部依舊被透明腹膜包覆但是暴露的內臟。
    但是我只看到皮膚劃開，工整的紅色刀傷。
    是肌肉，魔狼的肌理結實發達擋住我的刀傷，我的刀子只是造成淺層的皮肉傷。
    在我眼前一暗，最後看見的是巨狼惡煞的蠟色眼光，雙爪直接在我上頭要將我蓋上，想把我直接壓死。
    而我雙腳經過剛剛一跳已經廢了，癱軟且已經無法運動。

    「難不成就要完蛋了。」我心中發出最後的念頭。

----------


## thevoidfancy

「阿威啊啊啊！」
    正當我要被撲殺時，後頭傳來大喊。
    是阿努比斯，我的守護神。
    然後紫色斬擊刀光破空而來，在巨狼胸空上刻下血痕。
    血濺如雨，上半身挺立巨狼的面部扭曲，而後翻肚倒下。
    他降落地上蹲到我身旁，把刀子插在地上，急忙都伸手檢視我的傷勢。
    「有沒有怎樣，有沒有怎樣。」
     我回答，腳走不動了，雙腳沒有感覺了。
    他立刻一手拎起長刀，一手抱住我著向後方直奔，找到在路旁幫阿蘭治療的荷馬。
    我貼著阿努比斯的胸口，激烈的心動聲穿透他黑色短毛且高熱的皮膚。
    得救了嗎？
    但是後頭的巨狼已經翻身起來，臉上充滿憤怒正在後面進行追趕。
    「巨魔狼追來，把我放下，阿努比斯，又不然我們四個人都會躲不過的。」
    「相信我，信仰我，不要怕，然後愛我。」
     阿努比斯把我放在荷馬旁邊，荷馬眼看巨魔狼正衝過來，打算丟出魔法反擊。而阿努比斯看著荷馬跟頹坐一旁的阿蘭。
    「荷馬你負責治療阿威的雙腳，阿蘭你跟我來，拿出全力。」阿努比斯冷冷地說，此時巨魔狼的巨嘴已經在我們眼前，距離背對著阿努比斯不到一公尺的距離。
    阿努比斯反身抽刀，抓著刀柄最尾端，由下而上來使勁像巨魔狼的下顎正中打擊，巨魔狼的頭順勢重擊向上，傳出哀鳴，向後退步。
    阿蘭蹲跳起來，持刀向前衝擊，武士刀順勢刺進巨魔狼前腳徑部。拔出紅色刀刃後再進行揮砍，刮在巨魔狼前腳一刀刀血痕。
    兩個人輪番在巨魔狼前方交戰，阿蘭負責用刀讓前腳跟嘴吻出現創傷讓巨魔狼的攻擊出現不便，阿努比斯則用長柄斬刀的優勢大劈大砍，痛擊魔狼頭部造成對方的失衡而產生更多阿蘭的空檔，並且想辦法一步步將巨魔狼逼離我跟荷馬。
    但是即便巨魔狼流失了不少血液，飛在空中，灑落地土或是被毛皮吸收變成漆黑的黏塊，雖然速度變慢了但是利爪的攻擊跟撲殺，即便是他們兩個全力阻擋仍會成受不了攻擊被擊飛出去，甚至造成不少傷害。
    我，甚麼也做不到嗎？
    荷馬此時用力抓著我雙腳腫脹的腳踝，綠色的光芒集中在荷馬的雙手跟我的患處，並且發出高熱敷著我的腳。他的雙手僵硬，犬口大開舌頭都露出來大口大口的喘氣。眼神露出疲憊。
    「荷馬你還好嗎？」
     我想伸手摸著他的臉龐，除了摸著他濕黏的毛髮，也感受到他宛如全身正在發出熱氣。
    「你發燒了？」
    「只是有點使用….魔法過度，而且全力施法就會這樣……然後犬人的身體………排汗排熱效果很差……」
    他一邊喘氣一邊跟我這麼說，盡是糾結難過的神情但始終不放開我的腳跟咒語的治療。
    我只好一邊摸著他的臉龐跟肩膀，希望他能夠紓解。
    「請不要……這樣………勉強自己……」他氣喘呼呼疲憊地說。
     我想雙腳動一下，想要試試看是否已經治療好了，我的雙腳又恢復感覺，連腳趾頭都可以隨我意念動一動。
    「荷馬，我已經好了，停下來，休息一下。」
    我立刻收回雙腳，魔法的綠光消失，荷馬攤著手，頭低低的在跪著喘氣，臉上盡是流出的口水跟鼻涕，全身上下仍冒著熱氣。
    我抱著他，他攤在我身上倉促著呼吸，剛站起來立刻感受到雙腳觸電般的刺痛。
    「你剛剛……雙腳腳踝的骨頭破裂了，如果不用全力……是治不好的。」
    此時我看見前方阿蘭跟阿努比斯仍在跟巨魔狼糾纏交戰。
    阿蘭全身上下都是紅色血跡，不知道是沾染了魔狼的血還是自己的血。
    而阿努比斯也是如此，毛皮如同被血如雨淋濕。
    巨狼一爪將阿蘭向左擊飛後，在反爪像阿努比斯揮擊，兩個人都被打像路徑兩旁撲地，武器脫手。而巨魔狼好似正在決定哪一個對象，一口氣將對方咬斷。
    「惡魔法第一級，臭氣彈。」
    荷馬上半身轉向前方，用手仍出一枚黃色氣團向前飛行，而巨魔狼在準備低首咬向阿蘭時，遲了一些在驚覺到，而氣團正好在巨狼的鼻頭前爆炸。
    「挖啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊」
    魔狼馬上哀聲大叫，甚至四腳跳起來，翻身在地上滾，前腳不斷抹著自己的大臉跟鼻子。
    而一股臭掉蛋黃腥臭混合火藥爆破的煙硝在空氣中瀰漫。
    「阿威大人，一切就交給你了。」
    綠色的光芒第三度包圍了我。
    「風魔法第一級，加速術。」
    施玩法術後，荷馬順勢倒地昏迷。

   一切回復寂靜，我看見阿努比斯正在拄著長刀站立起來，阿蘭似乎也聞到惡錯，好像回復了一些神智，巨狼雖然已經立刻翻身站好，但是仍用左腳仍能搔著自己鼻頭。
    我向前方奔去約莫20公尺，一口氣雙腳蹬高跳起，感覺好不容易治療好的腳踝又在起跳時獲得嚴重的創傷。
    但是這次跳得更高更遠，讓我正好跳在巨魔狼的額頭上方，雙手持著彎刀準備向下俯衝刺進巨狼腦門。
    下墬速度開始加開，耳邊破空呼嘯的風聲音頻提高。我的身體倒映在緊盯著我的巨狼那兩隻蠟黃瞳孔。
    我相信你，我信仰你，你一定會在我身邊，你一定會在哪裡。
    我不覺得我的突刺能夠刺穿巨狼的頭顱，但是……
    下一秒，巨狼在前的左爪，立刻將我擊飛，留下火辣辣的傷口並且我的血液馬上湧流噴出，在掉落地上的過程之中，阿努比斯悄悄鑽進巨狼的下顎，用長刀用力刺進巨狼的喉頭，斬刀整把隱沒在巨狼的脖子，並且開始在刀柄尾端扭轉一圈。
    最後看具巨魔狼的表情，充滿驚愕跟扭曲，好似無法呼吸一樣，然後從口中流出鮮血。
    我側倒地面，看見阿蘭向我跑來，但是眼前一暗，便昏迷過去。血液流出來，宛如我掉落在水漥之中，身體被弄到潮濕而且寒冷。



   「我是你的主治醫師，林仲生醫師。您好」
   「林醫師您好，接下來就要多謝您的照顧。」
   「您的指導教授是以前很照顧我的學長，這次也是他盡力拜託我來當你的主治醫師，我的專長便是血液癌症跟免疫疾病，目前經過一定療程後，仍有不錯的恢復率，我們可以盡可能的試試看。」
   「謝謝您，我也很感謝我的老師幫忙，如此有機會遇到他的話請替我向他道謝。」
   「學長一直在他口中提起你，而且他也十分擔心你，感覺起來他真的是一個好老師啊，並且以你為傲。」
    「老師與你應該也是很好的朋友，才會跟你特地麻煩你。」
    「我也希望學長總算能找到一個好的歸宿，只是天意弄人……」
    「咦……」
    「學長跟我說，你是他目前很重要的人，也就是……」
    「老師連我們關係都跟你講了嗎？ 但是，我也不知道我們的關係到底是……」
    「我曾經跟學長交往過，他陪我走過我年輕時最無助跟困頓的時光，我至今仍有很感謝他……」
    「那這樣我……，是否……」
    「別誤會了，到了後來我也沒辦法忍耐他的個性，沒有規劃，自我中心然後人生方向跟價值觀根本是兩個極端，他太浪漫主義而且不管他人想法，我們最後分手，但是我們依舊是好朋友，也是好學長跟學弟互相幫忙的關係。」
    「這樣啊，可是你這麼說反倒讓我要好好思考接下來該怎麼辦。」
    「他變了很多，總算有人生的目的，跟要好好扎實準備，務實一點，不像過去一樣人來瘋還是像隻花蝴蝶，可能是你改變了他。」
    「都當上副教授了，人總是會變老變得成熟，況且他也教導了我不少東西。」
    「好了，我想話都說開了，應該彼此就會減少心結了，雖然說醫生不能治療自己相關的親人朋友，怕造成診療的誤判跟誤會。」
    「對，我有聽說過這類事情，造成你的麻煩。」
    「可是為了學長，跟你的未來，我一定會加倍努力的，請你相信我。」
    「請多多指教，林醫師。」
    「我一定會救你，請相信我。」


    我睜開雙眼，陽光照著我的臉龐，但我全身上下僵硬疼痛，正躺在兩股毛茸茸的團塊中間，感覺一股燥熱，赤裸著上半身的身體都被汗沁濕了。
    我左邊的毛團是荷馬，正在打呼響起鼾聲，側躺向我，他厚重的左手掌在按在我的腰際讓我悶悶地感到沉重。我把他的手掌撥開，發現三枚碩大深長的疤痕我右胸橫跨到我的左腰。
    是巨狼最後向我的揮擊，原本應該裂開的傷口已經結疤痊癒了。
    一定是荷馬的努力，我不經摸著荷馬毛茸茸的睡臉，他張口流出的口水沾溼了我的手掌。
    「你醒了嗎？」
    在我右側的是阿努比斯，全身上下短短細緻的毛皮，正在輕輕摸著我裸露的上身。
    「看來已經治好了，原本巨狼的爪擊劃破了你的內臟，憑著荷馬的治癒術是治不好，如果加上我的神力發動部分奇蹟，在讓你痊癒，基本上也花了一個晚上不眠不休才讓你脫離險境。」
    「不是讓我死掉後，就會重生嗎？大可以讓我直接復活就好，就不用那麼費盡心力對我急救啊！」
    「我不知道，你的靈魂能量，足不足夠讓你重生，說不訂你就會這樣死去，不明不白的死在這個異世界。」
    「你好歹對我有點信心吧，我的精神力有那麼弱嗎？還有發動奇蹟不是要簽契約後才能使用神力，怎麼能隨便使用，不是有許多條件限制嗎？」
    「所謂的神明，是可以在異世界中對信眾施展不用扭曲世界線的小型奇蹟，所以這種急救治療應該是會被允許的。」
    「原來我是生是死，都不會影響這個世界的走向，真是令人難過。」

    「啊啊，勇者大人你已經醒了啊，看起來好像沒有大礙，那我就先回去消息了。」
    荷馬揉著雙眼沒睡醒的說，感覺是被我跟阿努比斯的對話吵醒，於是他離開床舖準備離去，身上只穿著一件內褲收起地上的長袍後離開房間。
    「這裡是哪裡啊，然後為什麼荷馬只穿著一件內褲啊？」
    「這裡是村內集會所的房間，是阿蘭特地安排我們安置跟治療你的地方。由於施法過程對你我他用盡靈魂能量跟魔素，這些都會讓體溫大幅增高，太熱了只好將衣服都脫掉了。你也知道獸人的排汗排熱效果不比現世的無毛人來得有效率。」
    「我怎麼覺得是你們想要趁機非禮我的用途啊，那阿蘭還好嗎？」
    「經過荷馬治療已無大礙，可能還是需要一些敷料跟藥草的治療，但不像你這般嚴重。」
    「那巨魔狼呢？死掉了嗎？森林裡的魔獸已經散去了嗎？」
    「在你吸引到巨狼注意跟攻擊時，我用刀刺破了魔狼喉頭，然後將他的頭斬下。而其他魔狼都是巨狼招換前來助陣的使魔，所以巨魔狼一死，則這一地區的魔狼失去被支配而逃亡或是遣散到他處。我用神力感知，這片森林已經沒有魔獸的出沒了。」
    「所以我們真的打倒魔獸了，救了村子了嗎？」
    「雖然海中應該還有神出鬼沒的魔獸，但是應該不會造成困擾，而且我想阿蘭應該有辦法能控制那個問題，這樣村民靠耕種或是捕魚應該可以收集到足夠糧食過冬，這個地區也恢復了平靜。」
    「為什麼阿蘭可以控制海裡的魔獸，那為什麼先前他不這樣做，到底是怎麼一回事。」
    「我已經知道阿蘭真實的身分，但是，我想這不是你能了解的範圍。」
    「是神嗎？還是穿越者？還是靈魂契約的對象？」
    「都不是，所以才難辦，有機會你去跟他談談吧，說不定這樣事情會有不一樣的變化。」

    我完全聽不懂阿努比斯在說什麼，總之要去跟阿蘭好好聊聊順便揭發他的真面目。然後還要去考察神殿下圖書館的遺跡跟那些古哩古怪的藏書們。
    阿努比斯告訴我，斬下的巨魔狼的頭顱被放在廣場裡。並且村人現在正急忙趕去我們昨晚的戰場，將剩下的魔狼跟巨魔狼屍體加工以免不新鮮腐敗。
    整個村落充滿振奮跟元氣，已經不像先前那麼抑鬱、緊張跟絕望的氛圍。   
    「勇者，你拯救了這個村子，立下了功績喔。」
    阿努比斯將我抱在床下，尾巴正在搖著。
    「明明就是你出了最大力氣跟貢獻，論下功績也好歹最高的應該是你、然後是荷馬、阿蘭。我什麼都幫不上忙。」
    「可是你展現出勇氣，跟不畏傷勢的高潔精神，如果你沒將其他人帶來，我一個人也無法打到魔狼。如果你沒製造空檔，我們也沒辦法一擊給予魔狼必殺的創傷。」
    「少來了，阿蘭明明就說我的技巧跟經驗都沒有，只是都在做沒意義的事情跟扯後腿，說不定我沒有在，你們反而能更加輕鬆打倒巨狼。」
    我轉身背對躺在阿努比斯身旁，不想看著他汪汪大眼對我發出讚美。
    「不用安慰我了，我知道，我很弱，很沒有用，但是你怎麼就自顧自地想要幹嘛就幹嘛，把責任都攬在自己頭上，我也想要幫忙，我也想要盡一份力啊。」
    他沉默的抱著我，聽著我無力地告訴。
    「如果我沒努力的話，你們就不會治好我的病，如果我不努力的話，我就會死掉，如果我沒努力的話，這個世界是不是又會多了那麼多可憐的人跟犧牲者，我也不想要殺魔獸啊，魔獸們被殺之前也是那麼痛苦，都沒有辦法可以共存嗎？難道要能活著，就必須被對方殘忍的殺死嗎？」
    阿努比斯聽完我的怨懟，然後把我身體抓住翻了過去，面對面的抱著我。
    他親著我，我全身原想要反抗，但是卻軟下身子，讓他主動地親吻我。
    或許就不要去思考，不要去想，只要現在還活著，只要現在還抱著。
    我吻著他，是夢也好，是幻境也罷。
    我現在還活著，應該吧，向狼人神用身體向我確認著。

   「我愛你。」他長吻完後對我說。
   「別跟我說你愛我，我根本不了解你為什麼愛上我，何種理由在哪裡什麼時候，你這樣讓我壓力很大，我完全不知所措，我完全不知道你在想什麼。」
   「我想要你。」
   「你到底有沒有在聽我的話，你不知道我很困擾嗎？」
   「信仰我，相信我，愛我。」
    然後他逗著嘴吻我，趴在我身子正上方。
    我依舊想要抗拒，但卻沒有力氣。
    「你不是已經跟祭祀小組的那麼多人搞上了嗎？幹嘛還需要我，去找那些真正死心塌地愛著你的人，他們會無條件付出他們的愛，幹嘛只希罕我，幹什麼一而再再而三的說愛我，然後向神明一樣廣收信徒呢？」
    「你是不同的，我對你，不是神對信徒的愛，而是真正的愛。」
    「不要講這種令人聽不懂又會會錯意的話。」
    「我愛你。」
    「但是我並不愛你。」
    「總有一天，你會的，來吧，我知道你想要什麼，不要倔強了，不要再假裝了，不要再思考了，我會抱著你，愛著你。」
     不知道已經是多少次的親吻跟擁抱。
     於是，我們赤裸著過了一個早上。
    然而，我依舊不曉得他的愛是什麼，或許已經不重要。
    重要的是，他讓我感覺到，我還活著。

----------


## thevoidfancy

阿努比斯在我身旁沉沉地睡去，身為夜晚的神明，在白天會異常的容易疲憊，再加上昨晚為我治療耗盡神力，剛剛又是如此劇烈運動。
    我的背也在暗暗作痛，腰也很痠，但是全身黏膩沾滿汗水的我想要好好洗個熱水澡。據說昨晚因為身上帶傷，只是也沒有好好用水清洗，仔細一聞身上盡是噁心的腥味跟汗味。
    身為狼獸人的阿努比斯難怪不會覺得我身上味道怪噁心的嗎？到剛剛睡去還一直緊緊抱著我怕我跑掉。
    這或許就是真愛吧。
    他說，我是他的救贖，在他看見每個獸人靈魂消失之前向他哭喊著，咒罵著，而夭折的孩童緊緊抱著他，抓緊他的手恐懼消失之後。
    經過每一次不堪的離別後，他都會來我的病床前，看著我在親友面假裝微笑著，樂觀著。
    在一個人夜晚裡，空洞著看著窗外，因為藥物副作用而乾嘔著，他想伸出手摸著我的頭髮，撿拾著掉落的頭髮，都沒有辦法。
    他只是看著，只能看著。連同病相憐的互相慰問也做不到。
    直到今天，這是我穿越到異世界的第二天。
    現世中他僅知道我，是那個依舊崇拜他，還信仰他的人。
     帶著我，尋找兩個人的救贖。

    他乾澀地慢慢講著，我不語地悄悄聽著。
    我應該要覺得很感動，他為了我做出那麼多，賭上一切，花盡心思。
    但我卻感到沉重，無法負擔的沉重。
    於是我起身靜悄悄地離開床邊，確定阿努比斯依然沉睡。
    如果他現在對我說: 不要離開我，
    我又該怎麼反應呢？
    我走出房間，走出沒有一人的集會所，想要去先前荷馬為我介紹公用澡堂，那麼會有鍋爐提供熱水洗澡，現在大家應該辛勤工作，無論是處理戰利品還是開始重建，澡堂應該也正在隆重開張吧。
    我望向道路向弄之間，看到碩大的狼頭在日光下曝曬著，露出白色牙齒跟淡紫色舌頭，斷頭的傷口已經呈暗紅色的泥塊，傳出噁心的臭味招來許多肥大的蒼蠅飛舞。眼皮頹喪半遮住兇惡的黃眼。有一部分的村人還在圍觀討論該怎麼處理，我卻覺得還是趕快把狼頭搬走就好。
    想要避開人群，避免被發現，怕他們問著太多我難以回答的問題。
    我穿梭在巷子裡，總算找到那間澡堂。
    我走進發現櫃檯沒有人接待，可是裡面有傳出潑水的聲音，所以應該直接進去使用是沒關係的吧。我將身上只有一件的短褲放在外的衣櫃裡，另外一個櫃子裡好像也放著衣裳，總之我就這樣赤裸裸地開著門走了進去。
    馬上裡面溫熱的蒸氣散了出來，我看這一個粗壯的奶茶色身影，正在用桶子提起水往自己頭上倒上去。
    「荷馬，你怎麼在這啊！」我驚喜地提高聲音向他打招呼。
    「是阿威大人，身體還好嗎？還有哪裡有問題嗎？」
    我向他回答，一切都很好，謝謝他所有的幫助。
    荷馬跟我說，前方的水池是熱水，下面有加熱裝置會持續保持熱水的溫度。因為取水不易而且溫度很高，不能直接跳下去浸泡還是要用水桶或水瓢取出，另外一個水池有冷水，可以兩種水調成自己喜歡的比例後再進行沖洗。不過在上流社會的話就有人服侍，僕人準備好熱水在浴缸裡進行盆浴。如果在大城市的新科技的話，就有自來水系統甚至鍋爐系統提供住戶獨自熱水使用。
    我試了一試，調好溫度舉著水桶從頭將自己灌頂潑溼。雖然比較麻煩，但是總算能洗澡還是覺得很幸福，荷馬遞給我一個黃色表面黏滑的塊狀，那說是這邊用油脂跟燒過的草灰混和製造出來的。
    油脂以前是來森林採集的果實或是魚油，但是最近都是回收魔獸屍體製造。
    我混著搓揉著肥皂起出許多泡泡，然後將這些泡沫用在自己沖濕的頭髮，臉龐跟身體上。以為會有奇怪噁心的屍體腥味，但是卻傳來淡淡的麝香味。具荷馬說，使用這種肥皂後，魔狼也較少攻擊村人，可能是身上也沾染的魔狼獨有的氣味後導致狼群的判斷混亂。
    荷馬嘆了一口氣，終究到了最後，也是無法了解魔獸為何又出沒在這世上，也不知道獸人跟魔獸能否進行溝通，或是互相了解。
    「根據傳說，魔獸不是獸人靈魂墮落後，身體轉變成魔獸的嗎？」我把泡泡用水沖著身體問著。
    「這個傳說也沒有被證實過，倒是魔獸有嘗試過跟獸人溝通的案例，只是結果不很理想。」
    「那是甚麼故事呢？」
    「你應該知曉百年之前，獅嚎王與三名勇者一同去向日神三頭龍進行談判的故事吧？」
    「我知道日神黃金三頭龍，但是獅嚎王跟神談判又是怎麼一回事，又跟魔獸有什麼關係？」
    「根據傳說，獅嚎王跑去極東黃神山脈的最高峰日昇龍山找到黃金龍，要求祂祛除國境內所有魔獸。不過黃金龍拒絕了，於是他們四個人打算挑戰黃金龍希望祂能首肯。但是經過一整天的酣戰，獅嚎王敗陣而黃金龍因為賞識祂們的武勇跟堅持，承諾祂不會主動討伐Furian的人們，但也不會去討伐魔獸。」
    「等等，怎麼跟我聽到的版本不同，我聽到的是日神三頭龍是為了驅趕黑神跟黑神使役的魔獸侵犯這座大陸，而每日都會在天空在巡視跟撲殺魔獸，導致魔獸只敢在黑夜中出沒。」
    「這就是傳說跟隨歷史的變造，黃金三頭龍過去分析認為是大陸一方地位極高，實力極強的魔獸之王，統御一大地區內魔獸領主。在這座大陸裡，神明大多沒有固定形象，因為有犬人跟貓人的族群不同，不同顏色的神，信眾就會因為自己種族建立起不同形象，在犬人村子，所有神都是犬人，在貓人村子的話，都是貓人。直到阿努比斯跟紅貓王信仰出現，兩族才各自獨有自己形象的神明，也代表各自對自我族群跟認同及集體意識的展現。」
    「那其他像黃金龍神、海龍神跟象神這些沒有獸人形象的神明呢？」
    「這些都是過去稱霸一方的魔獸領主，具有與魔獸類似的形象，而後被轉化成民間信仰的神明。」
    「所以這些魔獸領主、黃金龍跟獅嚎王傳說的關聯是甚麼呢？」
    「魔獸是可以跟人溝通的，但是無論是人還是魔獸都沒有積極的想往和平共存或是溝通和解的路上前進。」
    「是因為獅嚎王最後殲滅了所有的魔獸緣故。」
    「那也可能不是真的，當年獅嚎王可能也只是討伐了幾個武裝激進的魔獸集團而恢復了和平。在過去紀錄顯示，大陸上仍有許多魔獸，特別是高智慧或其他魔獸領主都不會主動接觸人類活動範圍，並且也有許多日行性魔獸的案例，我們對魔獸瞭解還太少。」
    當我們聊著這個話題時，我也差不多洗完身體了，全身覺得清爽，有精神變得輕盈起來。
    「荷馬，你怎麼會懂得那麼多呢？」
    「這來到這座村子以前，我是一名學者也是一名老師啊，只是經歷太多風波……」
    他的眼神變得有點難過，荷馬總是聊到他過去的過往總會變得這樣子。
    我上前面對面抱住他濕漉漉的毛皮，跟他寬大柔軟的肚腩。
    「不過你在這裡，做了許多事情，在這邊教著孩子念書，努力學習魔法，保護著村子，還有跟魔獸奮戰救了這個村子不是嗎？這樣不是挺好的嗎？」
    「恩，謝謝你，阿威大人。」
    「叫我阿威就行了。」
    他的手掌輕輕搭著我的臂膀，沉默著讓水氣裊裊升起。
    我注意到荷馬某些地方精神抖擻了起來。
    我仰頭想看清楚他的表情，但是他順勢就對我親吻起來。
    那個吻很輕，但是很長。
    「你可以跟我一起，做跟今天早上你跟阿努比斯一起做的事嗎？」
    「你是什麼意思？」
    「你們早上做的事，外面都聽得見了，恩，所以……」
    等一下，這裡隔音也有那麼不好嗎？還有荷馬你不是說你自己跑回去睡覺休息了嗎？我們是被偷聽偷窺了嗎？
    「荷馬，你是不是在一旁偷看啊？」我有點不高興地對他說。
    只有一下下而已，可是你不是說要先回去休息嗎?
    難道是偷看到剛剛，然後現在才來洗澡，才會正巧遇到的嗎?
    他道歉說，我立刻放開懷抱，生氣的捏著他的大臉，讓他哀哀叫著。明明為人師表，還這麼不正經的樣子。

    「當然可以啊，只是……」
    「只是怎麼樣呢？阿威先生。」
    「叫我阿威就行了，只是如果還是沒有訂下契約，也行嗎？」
    我猶疑了看著他的雙眼。
    我知道荷馬需要完全他的願望，必須要靠著我的契約才能實現。
    也許，這樣可以完成契約，但是只是為了彼此利益而構結需要用愛來維持的契約，這又是甚麼呢？這樣的愛，又是什麼？
    「即便沒有契約也沒關係，不用契約也沒有關係」荷馬說。
    「我只是想跟阿威，一起抱著，一起溫存著，這樣就夠了。」
     他抱著我，我需要這個擁抱。
     他說，我不用這樣勉強自己，如果我必須要用魔法強化自己又把自己弄得滿身都是傷，他都會在一旁治癒我，倒是不要這麼為了別人勉強自己。
    「不要再勉強自己了，好嗎？」他說。
    不需要為了這個世界，受盡痛苦，因為這根本不是我的義務。
    但是荷馬，你也不是一路步履蹣跚，踏著荊棘之路只落得悔恨的結果嗎？
    這時候，只要親吻就好，只要擁抱就好。
    我們依舊無法締結出靈魂契約。

    我穿上短褲準備回去集會所找尋阿努比斯，接下來就要去找阿蘭。
    我問荷馬，他想不想知道阿蘭真實的身分。
    荷馬回答，阿蘭在五年前收留到處流浪的自己，給予他繼續存活的理由，給了他魔法的能力，阿蘭給他的東西太多太多了。他只需要知道這樣的村長跟鐵匠阿蘭就足夠了。說完後，我們就分別了。
    我回到集會所的房間，沒看到阿努比斯反倒有乾淨為我準備的襯衫跟短褲，穿起來極其舒適但是露出股溝的短褲我依舊是沒有習慣。
    我準備走出集會所，一看到村民他們全都聚集到我身旁，向我擁抱跟握手致意。
    「感謝勇者大人的努力！」
    「果然是神明的使徒，善哉善哉！」
    「今天我們要準備宴會喔，勇者大人一定要參加喔！」
    「感謝阿努比斯大人跟無毛者大人，預言是真的，這個世界有救了！」
    「勇者到底是怎麼打倒魔狼的，據說您都不會死是真的嗎！」
    「阿努比斯大人說，他現在正在遺跡裡冥想，要你先去跟村長講完討論完後再去找祂。」
    「勇者大人要不要就待在我們村子裡，守護我們村子呢？」
    「勇者大人要離開我們村子嗎？要前往哪裡呢？」
    「這些禮物是要獻給阿努比斯大人跟勇者大人的，感謝您們救了我們。」
    「要怎麼樣才能當上勇者呢？我們長大後也可以變成勇者嗎？」
    「勇者大人是怎麼殺掉魔狼的，那也要去討伐全世界的魔獸嗎？」
    「勇者大人可以讓我摸摸你的皮膚嗎？我們都沒有見過傳說中的無毛人，可以讓我們摸摸看嗎？」
    如此如此，這般這般的簇擁發問，我根本難以招架，被村裡獸人一邊摸著捏著，一邊被塞滿各式各樣禮物直到抱不動。
    不過看到村人那麼熱情跟欣喜，忽然也有點成就感。
    而廣場上死去的巨狼首，從我這方向看來，彷彿用著鄙視的眼神看著我。
    我將禮物拿著放在屋內，問到阿蘭可能身處的工房位置，準備前往去找他，這次一定不要在被村人包圍住了。我從後門出發，快快地穿越的巷道之間，結果還是被村裡小孩發現，居然在我後頭追逐起來，好像在遊戲一般。
    這樣也好，至少這些天真無邪的小孩能平安的長大就好，讓它們一直無憂的玩耍，上著討厭繁雜的課程，學會一技之長自立維生。
    我必須要讓他們平安長大，必須給他們一個和平沒有動亂的世界。

    打開工房的門，房裡昏暗，而一切靜悄悄的，鍋爐沒有運轉，內部十分雜亂，到處放著各種金屬製品，刀劍雛形，以及煤塊鋼材。
    阿蘭坐著長桌旁，拿著酒瓶自己斟著，獨飲。
    我拉開座椅，坐在他的對面，阿蘭從桌上拿起另一個杯子給我，為我倒酒。我嘗了一嘗，味道有點酸澀但是約莫是20%度數的濁酒。
    阿蘭說這是村裡拿著植物根莖，像是薯類作物後發酵釀製的。因為魔獸侵襲，沒有足夠田地種植穀物或是水果，只能用這個塊莖來當作主要糧食，以及作為釀酒使用。
    我問，明明打倒了魔獸，為什麼還一個人悶悶不樂的喝酒。
    「因為有點惆悵啊！」
    「貴夫人的事，我很遺憾，我知道貴夫人在保護你的孩子時遭遇魔狼攻擊後喪生，她的努力讓您的孩子逃過一劫，而我想你也算是報了仇了。」
    「是啊，我應該要覺得安慰跟欣喜，但是我仍沒有。」
    我們繼續喝酒，阿蘭說接下來有許多待辦事項，除了清理完魔獸屍體外，還有要準備探勘森林林地的變化，重新開墾跟整地種植作物，以及該如何儲備冬天的糧食，一件件事情都如此確定但是麻煩費工。
    但是，我來的目的不是要來了解這些。

   「你想知道，知道我究竟是誰，是什麼存在，對吧！」
   我忽然嗆到，也只好強加鎮定收斂一下精神。
   「阿比說，他已經知道你是誰了。」
   「那個二愣子狗頭人到現在才知道，唉，真是無奈。」
    我其實好想吐槽你明明就是一個中年難搞的犬獸人有什麼資格說別人。
    等一下，難不成……
   「沒錯，我本來就不是獸人，只是現在被困在獸人身體裡面的靈魂。」
   「這是怎麼一回事，你是魔獸嗎？還是穿越者？」
    「都不是，要這麼說的話，我是神，也是惡魔，更是魔獸，我最原始的名字是阿蒙。」
    「阿蒙，難道你是所羅門72門柱惡魔，主司智慧的邪惡惡魔。」
    「那是後來被抹黑才這樣，我原先是太陽神，跟埃及太陽主神拉是一體兩面的神明，主管海洋跟大地，為隱匿者的神，為主司一切智慧的神。」
    「那怎麼會變成現在這個樣子呢？」
    「因為失去了信眾跟信仰之後，就只能變成傳說中的惡魔而活，而且在黑暗時代或是神祕學時期，現世還是有許多人獻祭跟我締結契約等等，所以就不知不覺變成惡魔了。不過這樣好歹也能過生活不能抱怨就是了。」
    原來神明要討生活，也是這麼艱辛坎坷啊。
    「然後直到最近，連要跟惡魔訂約的人也越來越少了，所以已經到了無法維生的地步，然後想要在穿越在不同異世界之中尋找自己的信徒。」
    「可是不是說要在異世界有產生信仰，才能跟神明有連結嗎？這個獸人大陸怎麼可能產生像阿蒙這種惡魔信仰的連結呢？」
    「是召喚術喔，每個世界都有人嘗試幻想跟構築出全知全能的存在，或是能給予智慧的惡魔或精靈，這種儀式都是拿出靈魂能量進行類似簽約的方式而產生的奇蹟，總之我被這裡的法師或巫師招喚出來，但是很顯然的他們趕不走我，如是我就用惡魔的魔獸型態作亂了一陣子。而這些恐懼，被成為我信仰跟靈魂糧食的來源。」
    「如果好好做善事積陰德，不就可以累積可觀的信眾跟信仰嗎？這樣到處作祟也行嗎？」
    「因為那時候我的存在就很不穩定，如果沒有信仰跟靈魂能量的話，我就會消失了，而利用恐懼或是吃食他人靈魂，是我獲得靈魂能量最方便最快的途徑，然後我就不小心當上這邊的魔獸領主，統管這裡的魔獸。」
    這是一個神明墮落成惡魔後，穿越之後當上魔王的故事嗎？
    「所以接下來呢，你又為什麼變成一名村長的故事呢？」我繼續喝著酒，聽著他幹古。
    「你還記得200年前的犬獸人英雄，亞歷山大吧，就是他的軍團跟法師將我討伐。並且在此地強加封印將我靈魂封住，也就是神殿下的圖書館遺址，他們用這個封印避免我逃離這個村子，甚至我的靈魂被限制去不了神之廳，只好在這個村子裡當個遊魂或惡鬼。」
    「所以你跟我說，你現在是鬼就對了。」
    「但是我的靈魂能量隨著時間漸漸衰弱，甚至無法穩定靈體的存在，所以只好轉身投胎到村人懷孕的胎兒之中，帶著這些記憶誕生下來。」
    「於是魔王被打敗後轉生的獸人的故事嗎？」
    「而且還是仇人英雄的小孩喔！」
    「為什麼這個故事有滿滿的即視感呢，但是這也是兩百年前的事了，你已經兩百歲了嗎？」
   「根據我的實驗，我的靈魂仍然被禁錮在這個封印之中，從這個村子到周圍森林跟鄰近海域。即便我第一世代肉體死亡後，我的靈魂也離不開這個範圍，只好再度轉身到下一個村人小孩，於是到我這一代，已經是第四代的肉體。雖然這樣，我的神力、智慧跟記憶在每次轉生都會大幅度的衰退，到了現在的我連討伐巨魔狼的實力都沒有，甚至連使用魔法的能力也沒有，只好讓荷馬學習魔法後，利用以前魔術師留下的圖書跟我的智慧來招喚幫手前來，也就是你們來打倒巨魔狼。」
    「所以海中的魔獸你就有能力驅趕嗎？」
    「如果是在封印範圍內的話，我應該還是有辦法溝通跟制服他們，請求他們離去。但是森林的魔狼就沒辦法，因為他們是其他召喚師派來監視跟壓制我們村莊。」
    「我聽不懂的，你的意思是，巨魔狼是其他人派來的，為什麼？」
    「因為這裡是古英雄跟古代魔法的遺蹟啊，還有奇怪的封印啊，現在不是有邪惡的魔法師在使役魔獸興風作浪，還擄走太子導致政治空擺。如果現在有人要祕法招喚出神明、魔王、穿越者或是無毛人的話，不就大事大條了！」
    「這不就是在說我們這一群人嗎？」
    「總之對方特地找出這些可以進行招換術的地點跟遺跡，都派出眼線或是魔獸進行監視，我原先想如果只是監視就算了，但是主動攻擊村子就不可以，所以就教荷馬招換術，因為我已經沒辦法用出魔法了，想不到就成功了。」
    「這果然是全知全能的惡魔啊，那圖書館的圖書是甚麼呢？」
    「一半藏書是在講如果封印發生問題的話該怎麼進行補教，有點像是工具書之類的指南，可能是想要讓後人維持封印的運作吧，所以也有些魔法初階的教科書，但是當亞歷山大討伐完我之後，隨即用陷入了各種族內戰，這種東西就失傳了。而現在的魔法體系跟以前相比大不相容，所以大部分只有歷史學研究的參考價值，還有另一半是我把一些有用的知識用魔法文字也寫下來的，要不然每次轉身，都會喪失大部分的記憶，也當成備忘錄使用。」
    「所以像是刺青的魔法迴路，工藝技巧，碳鎢鋼技術，都是來自你的知識。」
    「沒錯，要不是被限定在此處，我也搞不好可以當上大賢者或是勇者了吧！所以只好當上小小村長，畢竟村長只要每天好好經營村子就行了，而這世界的其他訊息跟知識，就靠著來往的商隊及旅客補充就好。只能自己裝著鄉巴佬不願意離開村子，就不會被發現自己其實是出不去的囚犯。」
    是嗎？即便自己擁有堪稱無盡的知識跟智慧，可是卻出不去這個牢籠。
    沒人信仰的神明，失去契約的惡魔，被打到的魔王，轉生卻不停遺忘的魔獸，喪失法力的法師，離不開村子的村長，沒有能力用神兵打倒魔獸的鐵匠。
    失去妻子的丈夫，女兒成為神妓的父親。
    我看著阿蘭，本名叫做阿蒙的神明，曾經在埃及文明在至高的主神。
    現在成了土黃色毛皮，頹喪身上佈滿歲月痕跡跟瘡疤的犬獸人。
    冠上了自己仇敵的姓，在我面前喝著酒。
   如果能改變一切的話，他又會怎麼選擇。
   如果有機會的話，他會有不一樣的生命跟機遇嗎？

  「你願意跟我締結契約嗎，說不定我可以帶你離開這裡？」
   我向他提議。

----------


## thevoidfancy

「謝謝你，但是我不會答應。」
    阿蘭如此說著，喝了一口酒。
   「為甚麼，如果訂下契約，實現你想突破封印的願望，用上我的靈魂能量的話，你就會得到自由，不用在綁在這座村子裡。」
   「第一點，我對你沒有那種連結，我對你沒有感情。」
   我無法反駁。
    「阿努比斯對他而言，你是無法取代的存在，所以你只要心裡充滿一點點感念跟悸動就可以完成契約的羈絆。但是你跟荷馬努力嘗試的那麼久，即便你們彼此這般渴求對方，兩個人都想要契約達成，卻依舊無法達成條件。」
    「原來，你也知道，荷馬跟我……」
    「你想知道為甚麼沒辦法訂下契約嗎？即便你憐憫荷馬，想給予他力量，他也渴求力量，但是……」
    「但是什麼……」
    「您們之間又有甚麼連結了？難不成在第二天見面相識就可以接受別人跟你的命運跟靈魂相容與共嗎？這也太快了吧，你們是不是把靈魂契約看得太便利太膚淺了。身為千年惡魔的我都不禁想要教訓你們了，立下契約要兩方做出多少準備跟多少累積，才能真正地完成一個長久的契約跟關係。」
    「可是阿努比斯跟我，一見面就能簽下契約，那這樣……」
    「那只是阿努比斯一廂情願把自己賠進去才這樣搞，這個契約下去，阿努比斯會喪失多少東西呢？還有你根本只是玩玩，根本不了解整個機制要怎麼完成試煉跟目標而已，一個浪費自己的靈魂能量，一個揮霍自己神力，兩個人最後一定是消散在天地之間。」
    「你為甚麼會了解那麼多，那你為甚麼知道那麼多還被困在這裡！」
    「因為我遺忘了，即便沒遺忘，我已經失去神力跟魔力無法逃脫。即便我有神力跟魔力，我的血肉也在這裡繁衍了。我看見我轉生的肉體死亡後，重新變回孩童，看見我的愛人懷念著我死去，看著我的子女逐漸衰老，我的後人繼續在此地繁衍。每次轉生，我不能跟他們相認，因為我不想這樣扭曲他們的人生跟衝擊著他們的認知，他們只要愚知的平淡幸福活在這偏遠的村莊就行了。不需要了解這個世界是有多麼虛無飄渺皆具沒有意義。兩百年了，村子裡的人大多都是我的後人跟親戚，我將嘗試將過去村裡每個人都記住，他們怎出生，怎麼長大，怎麼死去。對我而言那才是我真正想要擁有的知識，我已經離不開這個村莊了，我愛著他們，我愛著這些殺死我的英雄末裔，我必須守衛著這些惡魔跟英雄的後代。」
    「那你知道，他們死後靈魂就會散去，他們相信的永世來生，都不存在嗎？你有對他們說嗎？」
    「所以，我才要進我全力記住他們，永遠的記住他們。」
    我們沉默，彼此都喝了一口酒。
    「我已經忘記，在數千年前埃及帝國謳歌我的榮耀跟大能，我已經忘記當初所羅門王是如何招喚我的神形。我記不清楚，那些招喚我出來的巫師巫女，有些哭求我的智慧去拯救他人，有些人要求我該如何殺死他們的仇敵跟想辦法報復這世上的不正義。我已經忘記該亞歷山大褐犬的決戰，我向他咀咒，我洩漏天機告訴他人生的結局。我忘記我想要跟他交易訂下契約來換取生機，但是因為何種理由他拒絕了。數千年過去了，我應該已經看盡人生的短暫，以及生命中無論是高尚還是醜陋的面容。但是能短短安慰我的，也只是困在這個小村莊的四段人生，如此渺小，沒有激情跟學問，只是單純地活著。」
    我依舊不知道該說什麼，只能靜靜著聽著阿蘭說出自己的故事，默默地喝著酸澀的酒。
    「當魔狼剛開始出現時，我以為我的能力他們不足以懼，直到我發現我已經衰弱成這樣，然而我發現這裡的結界封印因為魔獸再度襲來而也變得更加衰弱。如果魔獸能夠進攻這個村子，封印就會被破壞，我也就自由了。」
    「所以你……」
    「我漠視魔狼的進攻，一次又一次，假裝整備防守，但是明明知道魔狼要進村突襲就沒有先發制人反擊人，想看看是否又會讓封印更加衰弱。然後，我的妻子賈桂琳受到了魔狼的攻擊，她當上誘餌衝上前吸引魔狼的攻擊，讓我的女兒跟兒子有空檔可以逃跑。」
    「我很遺憾……」
    「我的孩子們從此十分內疚，因為他們認為自己應該要保護母親，而不是賴著母親保護下，丟下她逃跑。而我們最後在村外發現了賈桂琳被咬食分裂的軀體，我帶著她回來。」
    「我，殺了她。身為村長沒有好好保護村人，身為全知全能的惡魔，我故意讓狼進攻村內並且漠視著破壞。身為神明，我沒有真切保護到需要保護的虔誠善人們。」
    「你對自己太苛責了，你的能力不能阻止這件事情發生，這是個意外。」
    「封印越來越微弱，只要魔獸能夠摧毀遺跡，我就能脫離封印掌握。我無法靠自身破壞那座遺跡，而我多次想要煽動村裡的人在那邊重新改建跟破壞。他們總說要紀念亞歷山大甚至還在上面蓋了阿努比斯神殿，甚至想仔細保護遺留的建築。但是魔獸如果大舉入侵的話，村民的死傷一定會十分慘重，所以我們建了大規模圍牆，保護著村人。不能再有人死去了，不能再讓人死去了。然後，我不知道該向誰祈禱，向神祈禱嗎？向惡魔祈禱嗎？祈禱魔狼不要再來攻擊，祈禱自己總有一天恢復能力能保護村民，祈禱封印被破壞能夠帶著他們離開……」
    阿蘭看起來喝醉了，深深陷入自責跟自語，在我面前露出羞愧跟悔恨的神情，一杯一杯接連著喝。我想要制止他，但是我沒做。
    因為，我有什麼資格阻止他，好不容易魔狼被討伐，一切充滿希望，難題看似都解決了，但是，他仍舊悔恨著自己的決定跟無力。
    操作命運的神祉，玩弄人生的惡魔，主宰生死的魔獸。
    卻被凡人遺忘，被英雄禁錮，然後面對無常的挑戰。
    是諷刺嗎？是命運嗎？或許是人與神本質根本極其相近。
    人發念出信仰形成了神，神何嘗不是喜怒哀樂圍繞著人。

    阿蘭最後跟我說，想要請荷馬帶我跟阿努比斯去東部省會，藍獅城。
    購買好給村內的糧食請那邊的人運回來。
    帶著荷馬離開這個村子吧，是時候要讓荷馬面對自己的挑戰了。
    藍獅城是先前太子 萊昂  獅嚎統管的城市，是一個難得由犬科獸人跟貓科獸人共處的大城市。荷馬過去是太子的老師，但是半年前太子就被擄走了，而現在真實的情況是如何，可能要親自前往才知道了。

    原來，荷馬是太子的老師，那荷馬不就是太傅的地位了嗎？
    所以還是有跟東部省會進行書信來往，那怎麼不向他們請求支援討伐魔獸呢？
    可是眼前的阿蘭已經喝醉了神智有點不清，最後跟我提到今天晚上村來要開宴會的事情，就倒在桌上呼呼睡著了。
    我走出工房，此時天邊泛起黃色的光芒，即將迎接暮色的時光。
    村內其他內正在忙著宴會擺設跟菜餚，好不熱鬧。
    只有我一個人獨自曬著海邊的霞光，走在通往小神殿的上坡路上。
    有點孤寂，但是卻很安心的感覺。

    「阿比，我來了。」
     我打開神殿的門，看見阿努比斯一個人閉著眼睛在西曬的房間裡站著。
     他走向我，輕輕地抱著我，低著頭我著我的頭髮。
    「對不起……」他輕輕地在我耳邊說。
    「沒有什麼事情好對不起我的啊。」
    「總是讓你覺得，我對你太強迫，太壓迫了……」
    「沒關係啦………」
    「明明說好要好好愛你，但我又跟祭司發生關係……」
    「沒關係，因為你是神，這是你的責任。」
    「我沒有好好保護你……」
    「這是我的冒險，我的試煉，你不應該那麼努力保護我。」
    「我………」
    「不要擔心，一切都會沒問題的。」
     我們輕輕地擁抱，我看著阿努比斯的尾巴也在輕輕搖著。
     阿蘭說，我們兩人遲早會互相毀滅。
     也許吧，到那時候再說吧。現在先擁抱吧。

    阿努比斯拿起火把，走進小坡下的山洞，走進來才發現裡面是一座坑道，坑道裡滿是分岔各個小房間，裡面只剩下看似用石砌的書櫃，書籍應該都被荷馬拿回自己小屋收藏了吧。我們繼續沿著坑道深處走處，陰涼的隧道裏面卻沒有濕氣，這裡的藏書才不會受潮腐爛吧。
    是魔法的運用嗎？還是古代建造技術實在太高明？
    走到最後最深處，發現裡面有座廣場，也是用石砌出來的魔法陣。有各式各樣的石碑跟銘文，即便我已經能讀這裡的文字，但是這裡大多是使用魔法文字跟刻印迴路寫下的，對我而言是完全陌生的語言。
    「這些文字是讓有足夠魔法實力的人，能對這遺跡造成影響改變的人才能讀取的。所以一般人或是魔法力不夠的人是完全看不懂的。」阿努比斯舉著火把仔細看這碑上文字說著
    「這些文字你看得懂嗎？」
    「不行，我已經喪失神明泰半的實力，這些文字我現在無法解讀。」
    「阿蘭說這是以前亞歷山大封印他的地方，他原本是埃及太陽神，所羅門72柱惡魔阿蒙，你認識他嗎？」
    「在過去，他是十分崇高的神明，但是現在，我卻無法想像他變成如廝，甚至到了一起討伐巨狼時，若非覺察他想要運展都殘存神力的波動來戰鬥，否則我也無法認得出他來。」
    「如果你失去信眾的信仰，也會變得跟他一樣嗎？」
    「多多少少，但是阿蒙他還被這個結界封印困在這裡，無法逃脫。」
    「他說，如果魔狼破壞這裡的話，他就會自由了，但是他選擇保護村人，選擇抵抗魔狼。他還提到，魔狼是把太子擄走的魔法師指派來監視此地，更或者是想要進攻破壞這裡的。」
    「所以，我們最後還是必須跟背後的陰謀家魔法師交手，要把太子救回來。」
    「阿蘭說，要我們跟荷馬一起走，荷馬以前是太子的老師，要先去藍獅城收集完情報後，再看看該怎麼做，他跟荷馬會準備好交通工具。」
    「下一站，就是藍獅城啊。」
    他微微地笑了，摸著我的頭。
    我問他，是否要一起去廣場，參加宴會呢？
    他表示，全村的人都會參加，今天是難得不用害怕魔獸的夜晚。

    我們倆從坑道走出，沿著坡道走進廣場，此時已經天暗了村內點起的火炬，看見約莫十張圓桌跟擺佈在旁的椅子，而桌上上已經放滿各式的菜餚，主要以蔬菜新鮮漁獲跟貝類，滿桌各有一隻完整的雞。在這個世界主要的肉食來源還是以魚介類跟禽鳥為主，但是肉類來源得來十分不易且珍貴，也只有在招待貴客跟慶典時才會準備。
    大家等待著我們入座，當我們坐好，看起來已經醉醺醺的村長阿蘭宣布慶典開始，恭請阿努比斯發言，阿努比斯發表簡短的祝福跟感謝後，大家一同舉杯，將杯子裡的麥酒飲盡。然後宴會就開始了。
    我看到廣場中間的巨狼頭已經用顏料跟五彩繽紛的裝飾放在一抬轎子裡，據說晚一點要拿去海邊，燒給眾神都做獻祭。
    不知道是吃太多難吃的醫院伙食，還是這個世界調味符合我的口味，我大口大口將眼前的菜餚吃光，海鮮多以水煮或清蒸簡單方式料理，可以吃到新鮮肥美的原味。而烤雞也做著多汁柔軟，這不知不覺之中，就已經把半隻雞吃完了。對比我吃的杯盤狼藉，阿努比斯正在優雅的進食著。他說，這些人懷抱著感恩的菜餚，身為神就必須心懷感恩地享用。
    而一名祭祀的犬少女身穿純白色連身套裝，提著酒壺來到我們桌子，一群小孩子尾隨著她也一起跟過來。她的身材曼妙，但是眼神卻向阿蘭一樣剛毅。
    她向我介紹，她是阿蘭最小的女兒，朵莉。她為我們倒酒，是深紅色的酒，是這裡自釀的葡萄酒。她羞澀地看著阿努比斯，她甚至不看直是他的雙眼，卻一旁仔細觀察，注目著阿努比斯的一舉一動。
    她說著，原先在村外靠近森林的地方，這裡有開墾整地來種植葡萄來進行釀酒，可是魔獸出現後，他們就沒到哪裡去了，庫存的酒也漸漸稀少了。今天她們去探勘過去的林地，發現葡萄們還在那邊健康的生長，說不定今年葡萄收成雖然可能會比較少，但是釀得酒滋味應該會更加特別，也格外有紀念意義。
    然後獸人小孩一直圍繞在我們身旁，對我們感到好奇，向我東問西問的，不看阿努比斯都笑笑的回答小孩，並且都一一給予他們祝福。而朵莉便在旁邊一一介紹孩子們，並且開心地站在阿努比斯旁。
    這些孩子都是家人因為魔狼入侵而往生的孤兒，而現在由村內一同撫養而主要由祭祀人員負責，朵莉便是平常看顧跟教育這群孩子的人。
    而有一個紅茶色的犬獸人男孩，跑到我面前，想要親眼看看傳說中的勇者是長甚麼樣子。
   「所以異世界是長甚麼樣子呢？」他問著，他的名字叫奧德賽，今年五歲。
   這個名字是荷馬取的，在這個世界裡，奧德賽是從西方渡海而來的英雄，沿著大陸從北到南最後航向了東方。
   「我來自的是一個很幸福便利的世界，但是也充滿了煩惱，仇恨跟戰爭。」
   「那怎麼要成為勇者呢？當上勇者之後要幹嘛呢？」
   「只要跟神祈求每個世界不要壞滅的人都可以當上勇者，當上勇者之後就要拯救世界。」
     奧德賽說，他以後要當上航海家，雖然父母都遭受到魔獸攻擊而死了，但是村內的村人都非常的照顧他們，而荷馬跟朵莉主要負責他們的教育，當然其他大人也非常願意教育他們有關捕魚跟航海有關的知識，可惜現在海上有魔獸沒辦法出海到更遠的地方。他領受了阿努比斯的祝福後，他知道未來他的夢想終究有一天會實現。魔獸會消失，世界又會恢復和平。
     我摸了摸他的頭，說他可能會遠比我更加偉大，要變成一個偉大的大人喔。

     接下來，有許多人上前來敬酒，拿出麥酒、葡萄酒跟用根莖釀造的濁酒，到了最後我也只好就不斷不斷接杯喝著。而今天好像有許多妙齡女子穿著祭祀用的白色連身裝，甚至有多幾名年輕男子穿著白色祭祀短褲，赤裸著上半身。
     為什麼這群人一直圍在阿努比斯身旁，簇擁著他，阿比只是一旁笑笑得，不好意思地與他們交談，因此我覺得有點尷尬，就悄悄離開位子。
   我跑去問依舊很沮喪一旁喝悶酒的阿蘭，問發生怎麼事？
    「今天是慶典啊，所以如果晚上要舉辦神之儀，那就必須先穿上祭祀用的袍，代表今天他們的性愛都是獻給神明的，所以如果年輕男男女女想要胡搞瞎搞的話，今晚是最光明正大也不會被指責的。」
   「這樣啊，那如果因為今天懷孕了話，該怎麼辦呢？」
   「那就一定要生下了啊，如果因為今天懷孕而生的孩子會被喻為神之子，如果不生下來的話，神就會認為信徒不接受神的賞賜。」
   「所以，那他們都要開阿比做嗎？」
   「我想是吧，誰不想跟神做愛，連朵莉都變成這樣了，明明就只是個小神，居然我的小女兒還巴望著跟他上床，真實在是太可恥了！」
    於是，阿蘭完全沉浸在自己的自怨自艾，一個人喝酒喝到趴下睡著了。

    荷馬把我叫住，說要不要一起去看燒巨狼頭的獻祭。
    他身上酒氣很重，可是他說我也一樣。在我們狂飲作樂之時，巨狼頭已經從廣場搬到港口沙灘，阿努比斯依舊被身穿白衣的男男女女包圍住，看起來他們也要起身前往某處，好像就直接前往集會所。
    走到夜晚的沙灘，風很涼快，數十把火炬在搖搖晃晃閃爍，他們將燃油到在巨狼的毛皮上，拿著火把引燃底上的薪柴。熊熊火焰開始吞噬裝飾華麗的巨狼頭。
    火舌快速猛烈的竄出，黑色的煙往著星空直衝上升，呈現一股不諧和的氛圍，村人開始擊鼓唱歌，圍著獻祭火焰開始繞著圈跳舞起來。
    歌裡唱著: 夜裡的黑神不要驚恐，我們將你的僕人安葬。
                月神跟紅神請聽著我們歌唱，讓我們一同舞蹈。
                無論黃神跟藍神繼續捉弄跟嘲笑，
                森林的樹神跟海裡的龍神也只是沉默，
                犬神還在嚎叫，貓神仍在睡覺。
                明天日神跟象神依舊會起床，
                祖靈跟愛人啊，請你們在天上化作星星看著，
                我們總有一天會團聚，而白神永遠不會來到來。

     我靠在荷馬的懷抱中，他的體溫很暖。
     他寬大的手掌蓋在我身上，抱著我一同隨著歌曲左右搖曳。
     「這首歌好美。」我說著。
     「但是，太難得有時間，跟有機會能夠唱了。」
     沒有人注意到我們，我們在舞蹈跟火光的外圍，依偎著。
     「可以吻我嗎？」我問著荷馬。
     荷馬將他碩大的舌頭，沒入我的嘴頰。
     現在的阿努比斯，在幹嘛呢？
     我只想到羞澀的朵莉，現在應該被赤裸的阿努比斯抱著吧。

     「可以去你的房間嗎？」
     「好，阿威。」
    荷馬拉著我的手，蹣跚的走過街道，我覺得我現在意識跟腳步都非常飄移跟蹣跚。
    一進房門之後，我們彼此立刻粗魯被對方的衣物脫掉。
    擁抱，接吻，讓酒精發揮它的作用。
    最後還記得的是，我躺在書堆裡的床上，旁邊是剛點上的油燈，燈影幢幢。
    荷馬用舌頭舔著我的臉，宛如狗與人親暱的互動
    我閉起雙眼，心中只想著。

    這樣就好，這樣就好。

----------


## thevoidfancy

「上次學校健康檢查複檢的結果出來了。」
   「一切都還好嗎？」
   「報告說，我的白血球太多了，有可能是血癌。」
   「怎麼可能！」
   「可以抱著我嗎？老師。」
   「都跟你說了，在我們獨處時候不要叫我老師。都躺在床上裸睡在一塊。不要露出這麼難過的表情，乖，讓我好好抱抱你。一切都會沒有問題的。」
   「醫生說，最好能夠趕快療程，最好休學比較好。」
   「先去給其他醫生看看吧，說不定只是誤診而已。我有個學弟專攻白血病，我先介紹你去看看，聽聽看他怎麼說再看看。」
   「老師，那我如果休學的話，沒有問題嗎……」
   「當然啊，先把身體養好再說！」
   「可是要治療癌症的話，好像要花很多錢，我家裡可能負擔不了……」
   「到時候你有危急時我會幫忙出錢的，不要擔心。」
   「我怎麼可以讓老師花錢呢？我不是要向老師要錢才特地提起這件事，只是…只是…」
    「好啦好啦，先給我學弟看看再說。說不定一切都沒那麼糟。不要難過了，唉……」
    「如果，我會死掉的話，會怎麼樣呢？」
    「你還那麼年輕，不要說這種話。」
    「你會…記得我嗎…」
    「怎麼…這樣問啊…」
    「也許不記得我也沒關係，你還會再遇到比我年輕的人，比我更好的人。我並不奢求你心中有沒有我，只是………」
    「我愛你。」
    「咦，不要講這種認真的話，明明知道我們彼此都是玩玩而已。」
    「你不愛我嗎？」
    「大概愛吧……」
    「這樣就好了，趕快去看醫生去治好病，有甚麼問題我來幫忙跟負責就好，你只要好好恢復健康就好，等一切都沒問題了再說吧。」

    我在晨光中醒來，旁邊的毛蓬鬆像是鬆獅狗一樣的獸人荷馬依舊打著鼾呼呼大睡。
    總讓我想到自己的指導教授，睡相很差又要緊貼抱著自己。
    跟獸人擁抱時總令人不習慣是毛皮的觸感跟摩擦，雖然身體總是被對方的毛不經意輕輕掠過跟搔弄著，每次都發癢想要笑出來，但是都太過溫暖了。
    無論是體溫還是心坎，都切切實實感受到這股溫暖。
   荷馬搖起自己的尾巴，我知道他好像也被我吵醒了。
   然後將我抱在他側躺的懷裡，輕輕地聞著我的身體。
   你的酒味好重喔，他說。
   我不理會他，給他一個早晨的吻附帶著口臭。
   親我之後，他露出噁心的表清，他嚷著要親自報復。
   結果世上所有的中年大叔，內心都是孩子氣的大男孩。

   外頭的日光越來越亮。
   或許這個時候是不需要話語。
   如同一個平日無事的假日一般，兩個人躺在床上賴著。
   接完吻後嘴裡一直有散不去的苦味，他說是昨天喝完殘留的酒。
   昨晚的我也是這樣，總是充滿苦澀的親吻。
   他低下身子，挽著我的脖子親著我，我留著涎等待著他的吻。
   他的舌頭刮著口腔貪戀著我已經吃下的苦跟臭。
   而後攤在我身上後，而我們倆如同爛泥巴一樣躺在床上。
   我們又一起假寐，沒有人知道現在是什麼時候。
   沒有契約，沒有他人，沒有額外的言語。
   我們是活著，死著，醒著還是睡著。
   已經沒有意義。


   「阿蘭說，我們最好一起去藍獅城裡，除了幫忙購買運到村內的糧食外，要想辦法去救被擄走的太子，荷馬，你就是太子的老師對吧，而你一直都有跟藍獅城聯絡對吧？怎麼他們都沒有派人來幫忙呢？」
    我們肩並肩躺著，眼睛看著幽暗的天花板，荷馬不說話了一會，然後慢慢地回答。
    「因為藍獅城一直以來都受到邪惡魔法師的威脅跟侵擾，直到太子願意做為人質，對方以不再攻擊藍獅城為理由，要求將太子軟禁。而至此，雖然藍獅城恢復了和平但是至始至終都在魔法師的監控跟要挾之下。故此，藍獅城也沒有辦法支援其他城鎮跟主動討伐魔獸，原因有二，一是害怕太子因此受到危險，二是引來魔獸統領的魔法師報復而破壞現在僅有的和平。」
    「這樣的和平不過太過虛假跟被動了！為甚麼不挺身反抗魔法師呢？為甚麼不跟其他城市一起合作呢？總是有辦法的，如果……」
    「因為亂世太久，長達五年來的內亂跟鬥爭，每座城市彼此充滿猜忌，種族之件充滿憤恨，而如果只是太子被擄走的話，就可以維持偏安一隅，好似受到了保護，犬族跟貓族都可以安心活著，日復一日，月復一月，魔法師完成他的允諾，甚至藍獅城內有不少支持魔法師的民心跟暗流。」
    「難道藍獅城的居民不知道太子被擄走後，會動盪全國的政治跟結構嗎？還是說，他們不支持這名太子，反而支持其他的繼位者嗎？」
    「沒錯，前任皇帝，路易 獅嚎的次子，與藍獅家族結姻所生的雅各  獅嚎，而藍獅城背後的貴族跟家系便是賢者阿斯蘭後裔，藍獅家族。」
    「可是五年前，不是太子主持著藍獅城帶出德政，而藍獅家族不悅嗎？」
    「這也未必，因為太子萊昂 獅嚎的正宮是藍獅家下任當家的嫡長女嘉德麗亞  藍獅，可是藍獅家族的主系人口稀少甚至已經沒有男性了，而旁支跟分家的繼承人在政治跟各方面實力都不足以嘉德麗亞相比，所以分家打算支持皇次子與本家一搏。」
    「而如今，為了維持藍獅城的和平，太子甘願自己被擄，而皇城便打算改立皇次子繼位，這樣嘉德麗亞的地位完全不就岌岌可危。會不會分家其實跟魔法師有勾結而導致這樣的局面？」
    「如果只有獅嚎皇族跟藍獅家的話就還好解決，而藍獅城也正好是四大省會中犬科獸人人口最多的城市，而犬族最高貴族灰狼家，也是唯一現存灰狼王的最後血脈，現在也在藍獅城，所以政治局勢更加複雜。」
    「連灰狼王的後裔都出現了，所以又會出現犬科跟貓科的政治紛爭嗎？難道太子不知道這樣的事情，他怎麼解決這個問題的啊？」
    「這並不是難事啊，他們一起在皇都裡長大感情很好，應該是幼馴養的竹馬竹馬，我就是看著他們的長大的家庭教師。」
    等一下，荷馬，你是這世界兩大英雄後裔的老師，這到底是怎麼一回事。

    於是荷馬告訴我他的一生，他的家族名是流犬，其意思就是自幼失去父母家族的孤兒，他被藍獅城近郊的十二神祭祀團的育幼院撫養長大，因為有才能跟上進於是在藍獅城的十二神神殿雇用成為輔祭，協助神殿的運作跟祭祀活動，而最後被引薦到北方的雪虎城去就讀大學完成學業。
    然而，當他完成學位時回到當初養育他的育幼院時，發現捲入的地方軍閥的爭鬥後已經荒廢，而當時養育他的祀奉團人員若非捲入紛爭死於非命，要不就失蹤了。
    那時候，明明犬科獸人已經和解統一，但是地方民軍仍舊脫離中央掌握，他曾經向當時主司仲裁的犬科法政所上訴，可是卻說沒有證據，也沒有清楚究竟是何人所謂而被撤訴。
    他甚至懷疑，犬科法政所故意姑息地方軍閥，畢竟上流的犬科貴族跟軍系長期保持良好關係，彼此包庇跟在暗裡結盟。
    從此，荷馬知曉，地方的犬科軍閥必須要被解散，腐敗的犬科法政所也必須要重組，否則受到壓迫的始終是底層百姓。
    他發揮自己的教育專長，在中央皇都開始辦學，吸引了許多不管是犬科或是貓科的上流社會人士，紛紛請荷馬教育他們的孩子而漸漸累積聲望，跟成為年輕世代及犬科獸人的發言人跟與論中心。
    他傳達一個理想，一個彼此互助跟互信的社會，貴族必須愛著自己的百姓，百姓也必須幫助著貴族。但是實際上，他將以民為主，人人平等的概念灌輸給貴族的下一代，宛如慢性毒液一樣洗腦著年輕族群，無論貴族還是平民，犬科還是貓科。而後他當上了太子師範，教導著太子，以及下一代的灰狼王。
    而最後一位灰狼王，是被前皇帝擄來軟禁在皇宮，以確保犬科獸人不會擁他為王，揭其反抗。
    而他教育這兩個次世代的王儲，他所有的理想跟抱負。
    希望他們能夠攜手，帶給這個世界，帶給下一代一個永遠和平的國家。
    他因此獲得貓科獸人跟犬科獸人們愛戴，舉薦至成為元老院的一員。
    成為政治改革建制派的主席，倡導收回地方軍閥，地方自治，擴大民選，貓科犬科的種族平等。
    一切都那麼美好，一切都充滿希望，他那時候30歲，正是最意氣風發的時刻。
    然後就像行在錯誤軌跡的列車朝著懸堐前行，急速墜落。
    民選結果導致兩族分裂，政府暗地裡鎮壓，鬥爭，元老院杯葛政府想與貴族抗衡但被強制解散，大部分議員跟改革人士不是被囚禁、失蹤要不就是被暗殺。
    而建制派完全被百姓偋棄，視為與皇權政府結盟的酸儒。
    也被皇權政府視為導致內亂的主因，全部允與剿滅。
    只剩下他，在太子的保護之下逃出皇城，也不敢再回到藍獅城，只能一個人在荒野中流浪。
    沒有人敢自稱是他的學生，沒有人再願意提起他的理論跟學說。
    他希望這世界上永遠都遺忘他這個人，跟他所作所為跟所說的話。
    他的理想帶來帝國的分裂，人們的猜忌，帶了鬥爭跟暗殺。
    他最後在森林裡，被阿蘭找到並且被保護。
    在這個小小邊遠的村莊，他逐漸恢復了心神，當上了一個小小的教師。
    阿蘭總是拿出許多他沒看過的圖書，他說如果不會魔法的話都無法看懂。
    出自於好奇跟渴望，如果他學會魔法會不會學到更多奧秘，
    能不能改變一切，能不能補救過去。
    他剃光所有的毛，讓阿蘭一針一針刺下魔法迴路，即便全身濺血，即便被火痕烙印。
    他學會了魔法，知道了招喚穿越的勇者跟祕法，那就去做吧。
    請傳說中的勇者帶來希望，拯救這個世界。
    拯救他造成的過錯，帶給他過去理想的世界。
    請他去拯救太子吧，請他去拯救灰狼王吧。
    賭上一切，許下全身全世的生命跟願望。

    「我很高興，你跟阿努比斯大人在這裡，回應了我的願望。」
     我從後頭抱著他，他講自己的故事時，蜷縮在床上嘗試讓自己變得好小好小。他用著沒有感情語調說著，但是荷馬從來都不回頭看著我的雙眼，不讓我看見他的表情。
    我只能輕輕撫摸著他，好似能提供甚麼安慰一樣。
    沉默，讓這邊計時的機器，小聲地唧唧響著，到了整點發出喀哩的響聲。

    我問著荷馬，他能否教我魔法。
    他說我太老了，如果要留下魔法迴路的話必須要小於八歲且有魔法資質的小孩，由導師親自留下迴路。
    留下迴路的方法是什麼，難道也是刺青。
    他說，就是導師用魔素對學徒身體深層的推拿，每日每夜，直到魔素的流動在學徒身上留下穩定的流動，這樣學生便可以自己維持魔素的運作。
    我問他，他會做嗎？怎麼不找村內小孩試試看呢？
    他回到，這些小孩也不用學魔法吧，因為學習魔法代表有干涉這世間的因果現象，通常都會在未來付出代價跟劫數，所以他並不想要讓他們學會魔法。
    「那你可以在我身上試試看，說不定無毛人能夠吸收你的魔素產生迴路喔，這樣我也可以幫助你更多！」
    他答應了，於是將被榻跟枕頭踢到床下，將我翻好臥躺，手指前端寧著光球，用著魔素對我進行指壓推拿，從脖子、肩膀、背後、腰子、海底輪、大腿、小腿跟腳底，一直繚繞一直捏按，溫暖且深情著。
    然後再翻身過去，面對面的從頭頂到臉龐，撫摸著我的耳朵到胸口腋下，肚子，股間，最後從大腿到小腿的愛撫。
    充滿著神情，他的眼神迷離，最後以他的親吻告終。
   我甚麼也沒對他說。
   他倒在我的胸口，他的體溫跟心搏從毛皮下傳達到我的皮膚。
   時間應該正在前進著，而我們就這樣度過了早晨

  「我想，接下來要好好大掃除一番，要出一趟遠門了。」
   他伸出舌頭，舔著我的臉，我們接吻。

   「讓我們一起走吧，荷馬老師。」
   「恩，謝謝你，勇者大人。」

----------


## thevoidfancy

如是乎，我們決定即將離開亞歷山大村，阿蘭在隔天下午把阿努比斯、荷馬跟我叫到他工房旁的儲藏室。他打開大門時，裡面是一輛沒有馬拉的敞篷座車。可以看到再座車底座有連結機械的鏈條跟齒輪，而座位中間有一個控制桿跟轉盤。控制桿上面有一個刻上類似魔法迴路的晶石，阿蘭跟荷馬向我們解釋，是這個世界用來交通的魔動車。
    因為在這個世界裡沒有飼育魔獸的知識跟技術，而取而代之的是獸人使用自身魔素驅動的機工魔法，經由魔法水晶的傳動而運轉的自動車。而經過長時間的研究跟發展，據說在中心大城市的普通人，只要接受後天紋身所賦予的魔法迴路就可以驅動魔動車的能力。
    然而最新的發展是，使用魔法水晶充能儲存的魔素電池的話，一般人即便沒有迴路也可以運轉，或是從必需經由全身刺青的魔法迴路，改變到只需要刺肩胛到手掌的刺青迴路，甚至到現在只要穿套袖套跟手套就可以使用的穿戴是迴路。但是這些技術都是在北部跟東部開發的新科技，而目前這台車輛是過去來到村內商隊遺棄的報廢車輛，阿蘭靠著自身拆解跟分析後，重新組裝跟修理之下的產品，而在魔獸侵襲之前，接受完全身魔法迴路植入的荷馬曾經駕駛這台魔車前往載著貨物前往鄰近村莊交易買賣。
    雖然說魔車時速可能只能達到20公里，並且運轉車輛還是會大量耗損魔素跟精神，而仍有兩個存滿荷馬魔素的水晶電池以便不時之需，但是型號過久且效能差，每個電池都只有一個小時的續航力，而且還是需要機工魔法的駕駛程序。
    而我們要前往的西部省會藍獅城位於亞歷山大村的東南方160公里處，即便不眠不休的駕駛的話也要花上8個小時，但是這是不可能的。如果要駕車一個小時耗盡魔素的話，光是上位資深的魔術師也要花上一個小時休息才能上路。更別提荷馬這個初級又是後天加工的賢者。
    「開魔車的話三天內應該就會到藍獅城，雖然感覺要花的時間很久，畢竟晚上行車太過危險了。但是比起步行的話大約要花上四天到五天，而且這趟旅行只會折騰荷馬而已。畢竟這已經是目前我們能拿到最好的交通工具，到藍獅城去買台新車吧，只是現在各大城的物流都被動亂跟魔獸而阻擋，即便能買到堪用的車輛也是天價吧。」阿蘭如此在我們面前推導。
    「我們沒有錢或是這邊所使用的貨幣，而且你還要託我們買村內過冬用的糧食吧，該怎麼辦呢？難不成要拿村內的特產去交易嗎？」我向阿蘭提問，即便是神也好，穿越到這個世界可是連一點值錢的東西都沒帶啊。
    「這時候，以前的死人遺物總算派上用場。」阿蘭講完後，找出一個中大型的麻袋，裡面看起來沉旬旬的，打開了發現裡面滿是切割完美各式大小的寶石。
    「這些是從遺跡中找到的寶石，應該在戰亂時還是具有保值的作用，拿這些去交易看看吧，以前總是拿出一兩顆寶石就可以買下商隊帶來的幾乎全部的舶來品跟貴金屬。所以我想純度跟價值應該是挺高的，我們還有一袋這樣的寶石，這袋就給你們當盤纏吧，這是長老們跟村民們的心意，要省點用啊。」阿蘭如此向荷馬跟我們交代，荷馬聽到他講完話，抱向阿蘭。
    「你們為我做的事情，真的太多太多了。」荷馬抱著村長誠懇的感謝。
    「走吧，出去之後就不要再回來，去改變這個世界吧。」阿蘭說完後，對著阿努比斯跟我繼續說著。
    「這個世界就要靠你們了，好好的幫助荷馬吧，身為神，身為勇者，請你們完全這世界小小人物的心願吧。」
     阿努比斯將手掌輕輕扣在左胸心上，低頭致敬。我也學他一同致謝。
    「阿蒙大人，我們不敢辜負您的託付。」
     阿努比斯如此這樣回答，言辭之間我了解到這個責任跟委託是如此的沉重。

    荷馬繼續留下來跟阿蘭討論購買糧食的事宜，跟試駕調整魔動車。而阿努比斯跟我便打算在村內晃一晃，我提議到海邊沙灘看一看。畢竟住了將近一年的醫院，想要能去玩玩水。村內村民正在積極的重建跟前往森林開墾，沒有空特地理會我們，頂多就恭恭敬敬的問候後就離開了。
    海邊沙灘，漁民都前往海面上作業了，海口中也沒有小孩前來嬉戲，這時候應該都被朵莉、祭司跟長老抓去在課堂學習了吧。海灘上只有迎風撲來了白色碎浪，一些海鳥在空中掠過，金黃色的沙灘帶著一點腥味跟黏膩，代表這邊的浮游生物頂多，適合成為魚場。
    我脫掉上衣，開始一步步走向滲藍的海水，大海帶著些許冰涼可是意外的清澈，已經可以看到幾隻小魚在腳周圍游來游去。
    阿努比斯已經全身脫光，露出全身精壯如藝術品雕塑的完美肉體一步步堅毅地走進大海，然後將我抱起甩入海中。
    我突然掉入海裡，周圍滿是氣泡，我也不甘示弱地起身向他潑水，大笑著。
    最後我們一起游泳，在海面上漂浮著。
    抬頭看著豔麗的日陽，白雲以及藍天。好似遠方已經沒有了戰亂。
    好似午覺漂浮在腦海的白日夢，阿努比斯握住我們手一起漂浮著。
    如果，我現在還在病榻上的話，還能看見現在的美景的嗎?
    我心中抱持對阿努比斯的感謝，如果不是他的話。
    因為化療藥劑的影響下，我已經掉光頭髮，整天反胃噁心，甚至吐血著。
    虛弱著忍受著全身的痛苦，失去了時間的概念。
    那樣，算是活著的活著嗎?
    我曾經這樣問著主治醫生，他總是說著，不要放棄。
    指導教授來的時候，總是問我身體如何，我總是說著覺得更好更健康了。
    而他們兩個人微妙的互動的氛圍，總是分別跟我獨處時互動的感覺不同，似乎不需要言語，心有靈犀又自若泰然的深厚情誼。

    「如果，我們能一直待在這裡就好了，這裡那麼安靜且平和。」我說。
    「對我而言，並不是這樣，這裡的居民們過於渴望生下神之子，我有點吃不消了。」
    「哈哈哈哈，這不是只要神明跟皇帝們才有的煩惱嗎？果然真是超乎常人的苦惱啊！」
    阿努比斯聽到我的笑聲，馬上向我臉上潑了一道海水，害我喉嚨跟鼻子都是鹹濕的苦味。
    「那你跟荷馬訂下契約了嗎？」
    「沒有欸。」
    「照理來說，應該可以完全符合契約的要求，那是為甚麼呢？是你不愛他嗎？」
    「或是他不愛我吧，阿蘭說，我心中門檻太低，所以才能夠接受只見一面的你，簽訂契約。」
    「這樣的話，你還會繼續嘗試嗎？」
    「我不知道，你覺得呢？」
    「荷馬是這個世界重要的人物，他的一舉一動都影響這個世界未來的發展，影響世界線，如果你能與他訂下契約是再好不過，可是………」
    是不想讓我跟其他人有靈魂連結嗎? 
    阿比之於我，我之於荷馬，我們三人，現在又是什麼關係?
    如果我死了，教授會怎麼樣呢? 還有....他，又會怎麼想呢?

   「可是什麼，你們神明從來不可憐他，不祝福他嗎？他明明想帶給這個世界更好更美的理想，而你們不但不保庇他，反而把他的命運推落到谷底。」
   我反問著阿努比斯，我只是想知道世上的神明，是怎麼全知全能的存在。
    「我們神明，只能靜靜觀看，不能干涉人的意志跟決定。」
    「但是你們神明，卻是吃食著人的靈魂而活下去，無論是希望也好，愛也好，絕望或是恐懼也好。所謂的神明，根本就只是寄生在人身上的存在。那拯救這個世界，有必要嗎，有意義嗎？救了再多人，都是為了要餵食你們繼續存活的理由，你們有照顧這裡的人嗎？人們在痛苦時，你們高歌呼求你們之時，你們依舊貪吃著他們的狂熱跟信仰。說不定這個世界的動亂跟紛爭都是你們諸神的為了養殖人類，而變化出來的把戲罷了。」
    阿努比斯聽完了我的指控，沉默，不說話地在水上漂浮。
    為甚麼不說話，為甚麼不反駁，為什麼沉默。
     「而我，還是荷馬，或是這個村子裡的人，都只是神跟惡魔的玩物而已。你們只是害怕最後變成像阿蘭一樣失去了被信仰被供奉，所以在幕後小心翼翼地操弄世界的一切跟走向，不是嗎?」
    說我錯了啊，說這並不是我想的這樣，說這個世界神明還是會眷顧好人。
    但是他什麼都沒有，神明不語，神明只是看著。
    「我只是想告訴你，無論真實的世界是用甚麼機制運行著，而有一件事對我而言是真的，是重要的。」阿努比斯對我說。
    我不知道為何要緊張起來，呼吸也輕輕停止，我在期待他會回應我什麼。
    「我想對你說，那就是，我愛你。」
   「又來了，不要講這種只會在言情小說中才會出現的話，你又了解我甚麼？我不懂，我也不想去了解，隨便你好了，反正在怎麼樣我也無法了解你在想什麼，你為什麼愛我。」
    我們的對話，至此告終。於是我們回到沙灘上，穿好了衣物，此時沙灘迎來了晚霞，而這裡的晚霞被譽為黃神的時刻。
    每一天都會迎接晚霞，但是晚霞的色彩都是不同的。在不變的週期現象中充滿瑰麗異常的變化。
    「可以，陪我到落日結束嗎？」阿努比斯對我這麼說，我也覺得剛剛使性子有點不好意思，所以就陪著他一同看著日頭漸漸沉入海裡。
    坐在沙灘上，我頭抵著他的肩膀，沉默地看著眼前金黃色的海面跟天空中的帷幕融解在一起，白浪如同雲朵，輕悄悄的一同翻滾。漁船一艘艘的回航，小孩跟婦人都漸漸聚集到海灘上來協助卸貨。我們也就不好意思繼續留下來怕妨礙的作業。
    當夕陽最後的一腳沉入了海洋，整片天空充滿著奼紫嫣紅。
    星星早已在出現在夜色的帷幕，閃爍著。
    阿努比斯向我道別，前往集會所，今天可能是最後的神之儀了吧。
    而我就獨自一人走回荷馬的家。
    一打開門時，房內燭火通明，想不到荷馬將雜亂的小屋收拾乾淨，排放整齊，露出一塵不染的狀況。
    他說，即將要遠行了，該是把家中整理乾淨，鑰匙留給村長跟長老，如果有任何需要，他們都可以查閱小屋中遺跡留下來的書籍。
    荷馬準備好煎魚、麵包跟麥酒，今天也是喝到微醺的一晚。
    不過看起來荷馬花了很多時間跟力氣整理，吃完晚餐後就倒在床上呼呼大睡了，我將吃剩的碗盤洗乾淨收好，也就鑽進他旁邊的被窩裡準備入寢。
    「阿威大人要好好睡喔，明天就要開始出發去旅行了。」
    荷馬閉著眼抱著我說著，我不知道這是夢話，還是真心細雨。
    男人在床上講的話，要不是虛情假意的膚淺話語，要不就是無意識的真情流露。
    睡著了，一夜無夢。
    說不定，這裡的現實就是一場夢。

    隔天早上，全村的人都出來送行，一路到了東方的大門口，我們坐上的魔動車，荷馬身上的紋路發出各色光芒按在操縱桿晶石上，整台車開始發動震動，傳來不和諧的運轉聲，我看見底盤的齒輪運轉著，輪軸也開始牽動整台車。車子一開始緩緩向前行，然後慢慢地加速前駛。
    我跟阿努比斯坐在前座向後看，而荷馬必須駕駛座在後排向前看，我們前進時看見村人都在揮手道別，看著阿蘭抱著胸臉上露出:這群人真的可靠嗎?似笑非笑的神情揮著手。長老臉上謹慎的表情總算舒緩地笑著，男獸人光著梆子一直熱情吼叫著，女獸人也一起歡笑著，而一批小孩子從朵莉身旁鑽出來，追著我們的車子，直至他們追不上跑不動了。
 他們說著對阿努比斯的感謝，更多的事對荷馬的告別。

    「謝謝你，荷馬，這幾年辛苦了。」
   「這次一定會成功，不要放棄了。」
   「我知道你可以的，去成為大賢者吧。」
   「謝謝你，荷馬老師。」
   「一定要拯救太子殿下，一定要拯救這個世界喔！」
   「無論如何，真的謝謝你了，荷馬老師。」

   「要記得回來看我們喔！」那是紅毛的犬獸人男孩奧德賽跑到馬車旁向對假裝鎮靜的荷馬講出的最後一句話，講完後他停下了腳步，一直欣喜地笑著，而後我們就看著他揮手的影子直至消失。
    荷馬自從開始駕車之後始終不敢回頭看，臉龐總是忍著抽慉，他臉上的淚痕在出村以後從來都沒有停過。我跟阿努比斯始終露出笑容向村人揮手致謝，假裝好似沒有注意到他。
   如此不知所措，如此笨拙地不能好好告別，只能一直哭著，一直留下不知是感謝還是不捨的淚水地開著魔車，一直想要回首好好告別，可是又怕自己會哭得更厲害到無法駕車，或是........,或是......
    而我們的旅行，也就這樣正式開始了。

----------


## 銀牙_新

蠻喜歡這種異世界穿越型的劇情的呢~題材也很有趣的樣子

總覺得這種現實穿越的廢柴勇者很容易讓人產生帶入感呢 可能因為我是廢柴吧

真是令人期待故事的發展呢~~



ps.不過校稿的部分可能要再留意一下喔
    有時候錯字有點多，看到一半會有點出戲  :jcdragon-xp: 

果然還是有點想看R18的阿  :jcdragon-shy:

----------


## thevoidfancy

> 蠻喜歡這種異世界穿越型的劇情的呢~題材也很有趣的樣子
> 
> 總覺得這種現實穿越的廢柴勇者很容易讓人產生帶入感呢 可能因為我是廢柴吧
> 
> 真是令人期待故事的發展呢~~
> 
> 
> 
> ps.不過校稿的部分可能要再留意一下喔
> ...


感謝支持~!! 不過目前正在重新校搞之中(真的，發現錯字跟邏輯上有衝突)
原則上主角就是一個正常人然後慢慢升級在異世界摸索的故事 
主角會變強的(X) !!
目前會繼續努力的!  (但是這裡的編寫系統跟排版讓我很頭大啊)
希望會把這本小說寫完 
關於R18，恩，有機會再說吧  (原本沒有要寫肉文卻好像被認為已經是R18，只能繼續用清水稀釋)

----------


## thevoidfancy

經過了快一個小時半，只停下來換完兩顆魔素電池後，現在得仰賴荷馬輸出魔力驅動魔車，荷馬的神色看起來十分的費勁但是車子仍然穩定地行駛著，。而看著地圖對著周圍揭示密林的景色，也不好推估我們現在正常的位置，唯一只有一條開墾的道路，往後頭來，向前頭去。
    「在地圖上，有一座龍之潭，大約距離村子50公里，那座湖還滿大滿有名的，所以過不久就可以抵達。然後我們今天的目的地希望今晚能在出森林，就可以抵達佩多拉村流速，那是我們平常進行交易的地方，也是位於往藍獅城交通上中中間的樞紐村落。」荷馬如此這樣說著。
    「這樣的話，先前森林作祟的魔狼會不會也剛好侵擾佩多拉村呢？而這座森林會不會其他魔獸呢？」我問著。
    如果魔狼只侵擾亞歷山大村的話，就代表一切都是衝著阿蘭跟圖書館的收藏來的，如果我們離開的話並且打敗了魔狼，這是否代表會有更多魔獸跟敵人前來進攻村子？只剩下阿蘭一個人，能保護村子嗎？
    「所以這趟旅行也是在確認森林是否危險，跟確認路上是否有其他魔獸侵襲事件。」荷馬講完話，我們三個人開始了沒有說話的沉默時刻。
    無論如何，現在有的資訊實在太少，看來只好到佩多拉村打聽打聽。
    然而，我卻感到十分尷尬，一路上雖然阿努比斯都十分懶洋洋在打吨假寐著，他說他是夜晚的神明所以白天時會比較虛弱。而阿努比斯跟我不會使用魔法，所以也沒辦法幫荷馬駕馭魔車，只好讓荷馬一個人折騰心神耗盡力氣外，他還有注意路況是否有危險，跟控制魔車的行駛方向。
    而我們三個人的關係，又算是什麼？一位化作凡人的神明，一名從現實社會穿越而來的研究生勇者，還在魔法見習的中年賢者。阿努比斯對我有單一且全然的熱愛，可是我始終不以為然，一頭霧水地半接受他強迫式的求愛。我習慣於荷馬一同相處跟作伴，在他身邊我總覺得放鬆跟自在，但是遲遲無法跟他的靈魂契約，是否代表他其實對我並不是真心的，還是有所排斥？荷馬將阿努比斯視為拯救蒼生的神明，可是阿努比斯將荷馬看作甚麼，輔佐勇者的賢者嗎？他在意著我一直想要跟荷馬簽上契約跟發生關係，感覺十分鼓勵但是又有些不甘心?
    在旅途上的通行時刻，就是考驗夥伴們的真心跟連結，我們三人必須時時刻刻相處。而此時，我覺得這個小隊看似平和，卻讓我感到十分頭大。
    陽光跟微風穿過森林的樹梢，一切又是那麼平和，不時有鳥叫聲跟蟲鳴聲。看起來似乎沒有任何魔獸跟破壞這一帶的景色。

    「我們，被人追蹤了。」
    阿努比斯閉著眼睛雙手抱胸的這麼說，好似依然就睡午覺的樣子可是卻鎮定地向我們宣告這句話。
    荷馬臉上露出驚訝的表情但依然努力控制著魔車，我開始感覺不妙，接下來我們又跟怎麼辦。
    「所以我們要怎麼辦，要趕快停下車嗎？要不然荷馬這樣一直開魔車會消耗太多體力，如果……」
    阿努比斯搖搖頭，打斷我的疑問。
    「我依賴著神的感知，覺察到對方應該是從我們還在亞歷山大村出發時，便應該就開始追蹤我們到這裡。一路上都沒有對我們發動攻擊，所以對方可能沒有想要攻擊我們的意思，或者……」
    「對方在監視我們嗎？還是說在觀察我們？」我回答，但是得不到答案。
    「我想前方就快要抵達龍之潭了，看起來我們必須在那邊休息，我體內的魔素已經快耗盡了，在到那邊之前也要做好防備，說不定這是一個陷阱。」荷馬面露憂色的這麼說。
    「龍之潭的命名緣由，便是在200年前亞歷山大東征時在那邊討伐一尾魔龍後封印的結果。看起來，希望我們不會在那邊遇到那尾魔龍。」他補充道。
    我聽完後，覺得這一切都不會是巧合，魔狼入侵亞歷山大村的理由便是要破除惡魔的封印，如今魔狼被我們討伐完了，下一個便是魔龍的封印嗎？
    「雖然亞歷山大村也是被認為在200年前亞歷山大封印惡魔地方，不過傳說終究是傳說吧，目前都沒有出現惡魔的考據，但是這些魔獸侵擾的地點也太多巧合了。」荷馬在我們兩前面分析著。
    恩，亞歷山大在200年前封印的，就是你每天朝夕相觸的村長阿蘭啊，魔獸攻擊出沒的地點從來都不是巧合。
    「阿比，你覺得這一切都是巧合嗎？你覺得我們會遇上解除封印的魔龍嗎？」
    「不知道，但是這很明顯是一個陷阱，而且我們似乎沒有選擇的權利。」

    我們抵達了龍之潭，是一座大型的湖泊，周圍被參天大樹圍繞好似巨柱邊圍繞，在樹木間可以看到湖面深幽靛藍的水面跟濕冷的霧氣。此時道路分岔，我們便離開主道向左轉，前方宛如大殿城門一般，兩尊巨樹守在道路兩旁，而此道路路寬只能讓兩台魔車同時經過。我們宛如渺小的右獸經過了巨樹的守衛後，前方的林地越漸稀疏，而到最後便是樹林包圍其中靜謐的湖泊。
    湖泊尚在緩緩飄起一些白霧，原本今天是陽光明媚的天氣，可能被大樹遮蔭了或是被水霧屏蔽了，反而散不去湖區周圍的幽暗。湖面上有許多石搭的架橋連結著不同的湖中小島，彼此連通甚至到迷霧之處眼不能視的地方。荷馬在外圍的樹旁停下車，他說接下來就是沒有開闢的車道了，我們必須要用步行的。下車後，大家武器上手卻不知道現在該往哪去。
    「以往這裡是沒有那麼多霧氣，陽光能夠穿透這裡是個風光明媚，平常也是大家路過休息的好地方，想不到整個氛圍都變了。」荷馬如此說道。
    阿努比斯深吸了一口氣，閉起眼睛感受完後說著。
    「這邊的氣息……，有種異樣感……」
    「是魔獸嗎？」我問。
    「類似……」阿努比斯回答。
    「荷馬啊，看起來這邊現在充滿危險喔，能不能趕快離開這裏呢？」
    我看著前方異樣的湖泊，真心覺得我們還是趕快離開這裡。
   「很抱歉了，我想我已經沒有任何魔素可以駕車離開這裡了，如果休息個一個小時的話，這裡的空氣中充滿大量的魔素應該可以趕快補充，到時應該有辦法………」
    荷馬搔著頭回答，聲音越來越小聲……，臉上露出十分抱歉的表情。
    「所以是這邊空氣中魔素很多，才會被當作魔車中途的休息站啊。可是現在看起來反而更可疑啊？一般冒險故事來到這種有古老怪獸的傳說，加上有異常魔法力充沛跟水氣瀰漫不能視的地方，就是標準要誤闖進去打小魔王刷怪拿寶的節奏。對不對，阿比。」
    「沒錯，完全是王道劇情，所以我們要進去看一看嗎？」阿努比斯瞧著眉，興趣盎然地看著我。
    「荷馬，這些橋最後會通向哪裡呢？」我問。
    「這些橋主要是連通湖上面的小島，而中間的島上則是通往最大的龍神島。每座小島上都有類似祭拜精靈的小神壇，而最中間的便是祭拜湖中龍神的祠堂，傳說當年亞歷山大進入森林時被大批魔獸跟魔獸領主追殺逃到此處，這裡出現的龍神顯靈守衛了亞歷山大一行人，在湖中龍神的幫忙下在此處封印了惡魔並且在此地鎮守。故此這裡興建了神龕跟祠堂祭祀這湖中龍神跟森林中守衛的精靈，他們相信這位龍神便是海龍神的分身或是親屬，特地前來保護這個地區跟守護亞歷山大。故此來往交通的人跟佩多拉村人都會特地來此祠堂祭拜龍神，每年夏天都會在此處舉辦祭典。但是……」荷馬原先滔滔不絕的講著，但是後來語氣卻漸漸消沉……
    「這裡的配置、氛圍跟刻紋，都跟亞歷山大村圖術館下的遺跡類似……，對吧。」阿努比斯聽完荷馬簡介後發言，然後領到我們去看附近散落在湖畔的白色石碑，默默地說出我們心中的疑慮。
    「這些魔法文字系統跟刻印迴路，都是跟亞歷山大村類似，甚至一樣的系統。」阿努比斯審視完石碑完這麼說。
    雖然說阿努比斯一直宣稱他不懂這世界的魔法，更看不懂魔法文字跟陣型。但我覺得他在說謊，好似在隱埋什麼，否則這麼會注意到這些文字的差異呢？荷馬看完後，講出他的推論。
    「所以這裡也是，亞歷山大的遺產嗎？200年前到底發生什麼事了？」
    我回答。難道這裡真的也是封印著足以擔當魔獸領主的惡魔或是神明嗎？
     「我想，我還是趕快離開這裡吧！荷馬也說，這裡的氣氛已經該以前不同，阿比你也察覺類似魔獸的氣息，再加上有人監視。我想這個狀況已經太過危險，等到荷馬魔力一回復就跑上走吧。」我如此說道。
    我一說完，空氣中突然出現許多飛舞的紅色流螢，從湖的彼端雜亂的飛來，不一會我們周圍都被紅色光球跟包圍了，這些流螢帶著高熱跟掠過皮膚時同時造成燒傷，甚至微微的水泡。
    「這是什麼，難道是魔法？」我大聲的詢問，看起來根本不知道是誰施法。
    「這是幽光，或是炎精，是這世界中火焰魔素凝聚後生成的類似有機體的生物，可以使用招喚魔法驅使他們，甚至能做出複雜指令得到高等級魔法的效果。」阿馬如此說著，他手中橫拿著長杖，好似在思考現在有甚麼方法能破解炎精的包圍。
     炎精持續在我們周圍飛舞，但是卻在前方開出一條道路，那條道路是連結湖中的石橋，是暗示我們只能往橋上走去，如果想趁機逃跑或走其他路就會被炎精火吻。
    「完蛋了，現在連退路都不給，了然啊。」我無力的說，我們三個人，一個只有初級魔法的賢者，一個沒有技能的勇者，一個白天虛弱的神明，這種組合怎麼能打得贏能夠遠端操控精靈的魔法師。
    此時一張大手安穩地按著我的肩膀，那是阿努比斯。
    「不用害怕，相信我吧，我一定會保護你們的。」
     他這麼說，雖然我想要反駁他，但是，我只好這麼相信他了。

   我們在炎精夾道歡迎中走上石牆，石牆上基本在是一體成形沒有多餘的切割跟石砌。在先前的解讀，湖上的橋跟小島都是封印陣的一部分，構成天然的迴路封鎖魔獸。橋上水霧瀰漫，若非沒有炎精的光亮跟照明，我們三個人可能都無法在霧中找到彼此。行走時也是異常的安靜，沒有風聲，更別有鳥蟲獸鳴，如同當時在魔狼作祟的森林一樣。
    荷馬說，空氣中的魔素越來越濃，他的魔素也應該累積到可以作戰的地步了。阿努比斯說，除了炎精以後，有兩個強大的靈魂在前方。
    有兩個敵人嗎？ 我後頭看看，結果炎精在後方簇擁督促我們持續前進。看起來如果不能好好溝痛斡旋的話，就只剩下正面衝突了。
    而我們正面衝突又有多少勝算，我手裡早已拔出彎刀，可是這把彎刀又能阻擋住炎精的攻勢嗎？ 或是能阻擋住，封印200年的魔獸嗎？
    前方的樹林逐漸清晰，看起來我們已經來到湖中最大的島嶼，龍神島。
    炎精從我們四周散去，而前方佇立的是一身黃色毛色的犬獸人。
    這傢伙，這是幕後的黑手吧。

   「喔，這不是勇者一群人嗎，歡迎你們喔！」
   「風魔法第一級，加速術！」
     時間停止，如同剛剛計畫的話，想不到對方一看到我們，就開始舉手向我們打招呼問候。一看到炎精散去時，荷馬立刻對我施展加速術，首先先突擊對方，確定給予對方無法施法的攻擊，剩下就請荷馬或是阿比治癒後好好拷問就行了。
    當我乘著魔法，衝刺時閃躲空中仍形成障礙的炎精外，眼看我的彎刀就樣劃向對方的胸口，我發現對方是一名長耳長尾的金色犬獸人，全身裸體。
    「如果決心要用出其不意的攻擊的話，最好一開始就瞄準頭部攻擊喔！」
    在我貼近即將劈砍對方，那低沉又帶著邪氣的聲音在出乎意料地我耳邊響起，我的彎刀停止了軌跡，他單爪將我揮出的刀用手指夾住，然後另一隻手掌向我胸口打去，而後我就接受衝擊後頭飛去，仰腹倒地。
    怎麼會，加速術失效了嗎？還是說……，我立刻彈起身子，看見下一波攻勢阿努比斯跳起，垂直向對方頭頂劈斬，對方只是略加橫移腳步閃躲過大幅度的斬擊，然後以單腳為軸心，向著還在半空中斬切且失誤的阿努比斯的側邊施展迴旋踢，將他擊飛。
    「無魔法第一級，魔法飛彈。」
    最後，四顆光球馬上飛向然在踢擊姿勢還沒收腳的犬獸人，擊中後立刻發生爆裂聲跟粉塵，連續將我們三人最大的火力跟戰力用上了，至少是有些效果的吧。我跑到剛剛跌地的阿努比斯，將他扶起，我已經感到我腳踝已經有嚴重的挫傷了。
    「這樣有效果了嗎？」阿努比斯閉著眼睛忍耐著說，想不到剛剛的踢擊居然能傷到內腑，阿努比斯的氣息還是在混亂，可是我已經看到還在橋那一端的荷馬，露出驚恐的表情。
    爆炸的雲霧散去，長耳的金色犬獸人，依舊悠閒跟自若的神情站著。
    「所以我說，能好好聽我講話，看在我強拉您們與我會面，剛剛這些無禮的舉動，我就當作不放在心上了，您們能不能乖乖聽我講話呢?」對方如此這樣告訴。
    等一下，從頭到尾，我們都是被你逼來的吧，為甚麼把所有的錯怪在我們身上呢？
    我扶起著阿努比斯讓他搭我的肩，在對方用漫不經心的視線看著我們倆，然後走到跟還在驚恐的荷馬相聚，我試著想要安撫一下荷馬，他惶惶地只告訴我們。
    「在70年前被殲滅的狐族，為什麼會在這裡出現呢？」
     前方的狐人聽完荷馬的提問，仰天大笑了三聲。
    「當然是來向這個世界報仇的喔，明明也是犬科獸人，結果被忌擅擁有太強的魔法力跟身體素質，居然還被犬族整肅完就被貓族剿滅，今天我就是用來把天下搞得大亂喔！讓大家體會一下被滅族的感覺如何。」
     對方充滿惡意的嘻笑表達，他眼神看起來汙濁且有點病得不清。
    「不好意思啊，狐狸先生，能請問你的名字是什麼嗎？」
     我舉手向對方提問。
    「真是有禮貌啊，我的名字是玉藻，家族名是狐面。」
    「難道是傳說中的九尾狐大神的名字啊，真是毫不意外，還有能請問你為甚麼要不穿衣服呢？」
    「勇者大人啊，你這個問題問得讚謬了，獸人全身都有驕傲的毛髮，根本沒有穿衣服褲子的必要，這才是天然。這是身為野獸的驕傲!」
     他一說話後，被自信滿滿的展露自己的身材，一絲不漏點點滴滴都炫耀在我們眼前。全色金色且蓬鬆的毛皮，在毛皮上雖然看不清楚每塊肌肉清楚的輪廓，可是不能發向對方的肌肉扎實，甚至比阿努比斯更加健壯。
    恩，阿努比斯看見後也立刻不顧傷勢站好展現自己的身材，不過兩人眼神彼此審視之後，狐人露出訕笑的神情，而阿努比斯看起來有點不服氣的樣子，難道是肉體派的競爭意識嗎？而且阿努比斯好像認輸了。
    「那不好意思喔，玉藻大人，你找我們有什麼事呢？」
    「我想請您們，幫我討伐這裡的魔龍，可以嗎？」狐人的語氣轉為客氣，若有所託的樣子。
    「所以……是我們要一起討伐這裡的魔龍？」荷馬唯唯諾諾的說。
    「不對喔，是勇者大人，神明大人，跟賢者大人你們三個人來打倒這裡破除封印的魔龍喔！」
    聽到這句話後，我們三個人立刻提起武器，準備防禦姿勢。
    果然，對方早已將我們三個人的背景跟底細都摸清楚了。
    「那可以請問為什麼，封印此地的魔龍，怎麼會跑出來了呢」
    我繼續問著，試圖得到更多情報。

    玉藻狐人聽完我的疑問，抱著胸眼露出兇光，他的咧嘴露出異樣的笑容。
    「當然就是我放出來的啊，為了要考驗勇者大人的實力跟影響力喔！這是試煉喔，如果沒通過的話，就去死吧。」

----------


## thevoidfancy

阿努比斯、荷馬跟我三人現在站在橋口前，踏在龍之潭的龍神島土地上，前面是全身金色長毛的全裸狐獸人，眼瞳鮮紅露出尖銳的白牙，雙手臂粗狀且帶有利爪。無疑地在武力跟魔法力上，都遠遠超過我們的修為，即便我使用加速術跟阿努比斯連續攻擊都無法傷害到他半毫，並且對方能夠破解輕鬆給予反擊。
    他自稱玉藻，狐面，要來報復犬族跟貓族的狂人，看來這裡異樣的氛圍便是他想要破壞此地200年來了封印，為了解放此地的魔龍。
    「可以問，你為什麼要這麼做呢？」我問。
    「好啊，我就大發慈悲地告訴你。要不然這樣委託您們也太不禮貌了。」
     咦，怎麼惡人都要變成解說役的節奏。
    「這裡祭拜的龍神，跟魔龍其實都是同一位喔！」
     聽完對方的回答，我跟阿努比斯立刻確認，果然是這樣。
     難道，又是穿越來到這個世界的流浪神明，就跟身為遠古惡魔阿蒙但是轉化成村長阿蘭是一樣嗎？
     可是聽完，荷馬就露出不可置信的眼神，如此迷茫跟空洞。
     「不可能，不可能是這樣……，這裡的龍神對信徒的祈願十分靈驗，怎麼可能是魔獸，那先前的龍神祭…，難道…」荷馬陷於了喃喃自語。
      龍神，明明回應了我的祈禱…，難道…，接下來他默默說不清楚的呢喃。
     「200年前，亞歷山大在討伐西部的過程中，因為大型魔獸實在太多，所以招募許多魔術師使用地方的地理環境對魔獸進行封印，但是因為時間久遠加上迴路結構劣化，導致這些封印的魔獸能夠與外界保持一定的互動跟交流。而魔獸可以吃食獵物的肉體，或是靈魂維生，甚至接受信徒的信仰崇拜或是被村人恐懼都可以轉化成食物。」
     等一下，這麼說先前的巨魔狼跟魔狼，除了吃食村人外，也會吃食靈魂，還有絕望跟恐懼嗎？就跟阿蘭在這個世界墮落成為魔獸領主的理由一樣，這樣魔獸不就跟神明一樣嗎？
    難道，這些魔獸，就是穿越到這個異世界的神明嗎？
    那為什麼有些魔獸可以都上十二大神之一，而有些神明只能淪為魔獸?
    「於是村內的人被魔龍的神力所吸引，然後進行蓋上了祠堂進行崇拜，雖然說村人不敢破壞此地的建築，卻是因為魔龍的影響變造了史實，認為亞歷山大是受到龍神的協助後，在此地封印惡魔並且定時舉辦龍神祭，這樣龍神就可以永保這裡的安康。」
      狐人如此這樣繼續解說，但是我不知道為甚麼他的言語中充滿了惡意。
    「怎麼會這樣，這樣的話，我們到底做了甚麼……」河馬不解地說。
    「難道，是活人獻祭，這裡有人柱鎮壓魔獸的傳統嗎?」一直沉默許多的阿努比斯，簡單講出了如此震驚的事實。
    「沒錯喔，龍神說每年都要有童男童女走到最深處的祭壇，充當神柱，輔佐龍神鎮壓惡魔的工作，不過通常都是以孤兒為主，也接受16歲以下的年輕男女喔。」玉藻以十分戲謔的方式解說人柱儀式。
    「而這些人，當然就是獨自走到深處後被魔龍控制後，被吃掉了喔。」
    「所以，又是濫用信仰跟崇拜的邪神嗎？」我大聲問著。
    「可是龍神都是有求必應，當地人十分敬畏喔！所以完全不敢停辦龍神祭，反而給予這些孤苦的童男童女更好的幻想，讓他們當上神柱以為會成為神的使徒或是跟班喔！在死後的世界能夠成為神使或是神明候補。不過今年魔狼入侵森林，村人不敢闖進來敬拜龍神，今年龍神祭也因此停辦了，沒有人柱跟信徒的崇拜作為糧食來源，魔龍先生現在挺餓的喔！神明大人應該知道失去靈魂能量補給的神明，最後會淪為甚麼下場的吧?」
    玉藻繼續以十分淘氣地口味，講述這個世界的真實。
    「所以，可以請您們好好地餵著魔龍先生嗎？把自己當成飼料一般？拜託囉！」狐人好像對我們提出溫馨的懇求。
    「那先前的人柱小孩，結果都是被這裡的魔龍吃掉了嗎？難道是用神力屏蔽掉，連靈魂都不剩的吞噬掉嗎？」阿努比斯手提著長斬刀，怒氣沖沖地直望前方狐人。
    「是啊，身為死神的您，周遊這整個世界卻沒有覺得這裡異樣嗎？因為這裡的人民全心全意祀奉祈福，你就視若無睹，覺得沒有異狀嗎，身為死神的您，真是怠惰啊！」
    聽完這般現實，如此虔誠祭拜的龍神就是吞噬信仰跟人柱的魔龍，阿努比斯咬牙切齒地發怒自己為何不曾覺察，而荷馬就癱軟倒地坐下眼神空洞。
    我卻感到一絲清醒跟空明，有一種脫離感。
    「不好意思玉藻大人，我有一個問題想要問？」
    「好啊，勇者大人，讓他們有點時間思考接納一下，你有什麼問題想問，我會依照心情好壞來回答了。」
    「請問你是穿越者嗎？是魔獸？還是神明呢？」
     原來甜佞不正經的玉藻狐人，聽完我的問題瞬間露出殺氣跟利牙。

   「你怎麼發現，我不是這個世界的人呢？」
    不打算繼續隱藏嗎？那也正好。
   「首先，無論是這世界的人是哪個種族，在怎麼樣也會穿條褲子，不會這樣全身精光。再者，不會說自己是獸人，因為獸人跟魔獸這樣的稱呼會搞混，這裡的獸人是完完全全認為自己是人類的喔，在怎麼樣，也都會稱自己為人。第三，阿努比斯在這裡是道路跟裁判的神，而不是其他的世界中為死神，這個世界的死神是黑神或是白神。如果你不是穿越者，魔獸跟神明，就不會有如此跟這裡的人有價值觀的差異，要不然就是你已經了解到全知全能的存在了。而如果有全知全能的人，以及其他世界的常識的人，要不是神明、魔獸就是穿越者了。」
    聽完我的分析，玉藻收斂起兇惡，反而仰天大笑三聲。
    「實在是太有趣了，居然還是被看穿了，沒錯，我就是穿越到這個世界，跟這裡神明訂下契約的勇者喔！」
    等一下，怎麼會有另外一名勇者，還是說有很多名勇者穿越道這裡。
    原來，我不是唯一的存在。
    意思是說，我們兩個人都是無法在這個世界被殺死後就會復活的設定。
    如果要毀滅對方，就必須持續殘殺直到靈魂耗盡為止嗎？
   「怎麼可能，這段時間也只有我一個神明遞出委託，讓阿威能穿越到這個世界，你是怎麼能夠通過一切屏障，難不成，一年前十二諸神的守護封印就是你破的……」阿努比斯不給置信地詢問著玉藻，我只聽到阿努比斯的發言帶出更多這世界曖昧的知識。
    「四百年來，這個世界就常被異世界穿越而來的魔獸侵擾跟破壞，所以百年之前，由獅嚎王等四人與這個大陸上被譽為最高信仰象徵的十二位神明簽訂契約跟發動奇蹟，打造出保衛這個大陸的守護封印。這樣其他異世界強大的魔獸就不會繼續侵擾這片大陸。」玉藻狐人揭露出真相。
    「這才是百年前的真相嗎？」荷馬回答，他聽著這個世界原本的真實。
    「直到去年，這塊大陸的保護封印出現了漏洞跟裂縫，並且有人刻意術法進行干擾，並且在此大陸上招喚各種強大的異世界魔獸作亂跟破壞封印，原來就是你搞得鬼！到底是哪一位神跟你簽訂契約的。」阿努比斯憤怒的質問。
    怎麼一回事，怎麼一回事？
    「你不知道嗎?，在你們十二神之間出現了叛徒，打破了維護這個大陸的和平啊，很抱歉不是其他大陸的神明或是異世界的干涉，而是確確實實被你們的同伴背叛囉，而且根據內容，我無法透漏到底那位神是誰。」狐人平靜地說。
    所以，這個世界還有其他大陸，其他大陸也有各自的神明，而十二神是蓋起這個大陸結界的神明，而如今卻暗自與其他穿越者簽下契約，發動奇蹟破壞和平這樣嗎？
    「為甚麼要這麼做，你們這樣做又害多少人得到苦難跟不幸！」
     阿努比斯質問著，我才了解到我的存在是為了想要修正這一切被刻意扭曲的世界，但是對方也是穿越者跟神明，為了打破這個世界的和平。
    該怎麼做，此時的荷馬已經站起，陷於獨自不語的沉思。
    這世界，這大陸的人們，始終神與魔獸這一體兩面的存在玩弄著。
    「只是想要毀掉。」狐人一臉不在乎，一邊玩弄自己的手指說著。
    「具那位大人說，已經厭倦這個世界虛偽的和平了，明明同為神明的魔獸被這個世界拒絕跟阻擋在外，受到神明保護的人民卻依然陷於內鬥。現在一切都不重要了，那就乾脆毀掉將這塊大陸的價值觀重新重來好了。這樣的人民才會體會到生命的重要跟使命感，即便現在痛苦一點，過去的人都死光了就沒有人會記得彼此之間的仇恨了。未來的世界會更加開闊喔，一切平衡，自然再生之後，新世代的魔獸跟獸人會逐漸和解，各個大陸共存的時代總會來臨。」

    「這再說甚麼鬼話啊！把人都殺光就不會恨了嗎？」我咆嘯著。
    「你們神明把人命都作甚麼了！這樣做世界就會變得更好才怪。」

    「不重要，反正我只要有力量能毀滅這個世界就好，我要報復社會啦！」
    玉藻說完話，身旁周圍立刻出現許多漂浮的火炎精，這些炎精彼此聚集凝合成為一顆顆火焰球，在空氣中延燒著火焰。
    「糟了，是炎精凝聚後形成的魔法，大人們趕快防禦啊。」荷馬說完拿出手杖，馬上在面前結出魔法障蔽的魔法陣。
    「先吃我這一擊，火魔法第三級，多重火焰彈。」
     金色狐人詠唱後，數個火焰彈彼此交疊，倏忽的向我們襲來，在我們面前劇烈爆炸，發出高熱及噪音。
     飛塵過去，雖然周圍大氣變得炎熱，剩下的火焰延燒前方空地的野草。
     阿努比斯站著我們面前，用若干的紫光魔法陣擋下這次火焰的炮擊。
    「神技，神護。」
     阿努比斯平舉伸直右手的空手，手掌向前比出拒絕的手勢。雖然他很平靜的講述，但是我看到他的手臂汩汩流下的血液。
   「想不到主司夜晚、黎明跟黃昏的神明，在日正當中的中午也可以發揮這個實力，給你一個稱讚啊。」狐人調侃地說。
    「為甚麼用魔法攻擊我們，明明要好好對話的也是你，一言不合攻擊的也是你？」我問著。
    「如果你們在這邊被好好燒焦了，那就拿你們直接去餵魔龍吃掉就好，你們雖然是不死生，但是在魔龍消化的系統中一直死去跟一直復活，到底會不會達成無限kill的情況，然後靈魂煙消雲散，這也是求知慾旺盛的我想知道的情況。」
    狐人露出惡意的笑容繼續說著。
    「你們能擋下我的魔法，代表有些實力，接下來就是看你們能不能對付了魔龍，如果你們能打敗魔龍，也算是建立了聲望，這樣進藍獅城也就多了份功績，身為勇者的你們才會有號召力，才會對貴族們有影響力。」
    「你幹嘛這樣，是要幫我們嗎？」我問著玉藻。
    「這樣，就有人會相信我們去救得了太子。」荷馬冷冷地說。
    「不愧是政治家出身的賢者，馬上就了解我的苦心。」狐人欣慰笑著。
     阿努比斯跟我聽著一頭霧水，政治家?，但是荷馬繼續說道。
    「目前藍獅城分作三派，一個是藍獅分家跟當地商會主導跟願意投誠的主和派，而藍獅本家雖然表示要去救太子但是迫於無奈按兵不動，第三派則是想要推翻貴族跟皇室的犬人地下組織。如果，我們的到來給予救太子出來的希望，主持檯面的本家就會正式進行救援，正式跟魔法師交戰，就會進入外戰內亂的渾沌情況，你，就是綁走太子的魔法師，對吧。」
     狐人露出意義深長的笑容，然後說出。
    「很抱歉，不是喔，擄走太子的是我的朋友，嚴格講是契約對象，他一直堅持要和平解決西部的問題，我倒是覺得厭煩，所以特地來砥礪你們成為推進一切的催化劑喔！」狐人說著，然後雙手捧著自己的臉，笑著。
    「那個人認真時，是很冷酷的瘋狂喔，我好想看到他會如何帶著理智的獵殺你們跟藍獅城，然後心中遺憾自己夢想的和平統治如何毀在自己手上。」
     又是一陣意義不明的大笑。
    這一切的事物，我都不明白，我知道，狐人玉藻是一個不能相處的狂人。
    結果除了背叛的神明，瘋狂的穿越者，以及他靈魂契約的夥伴們。
    情況對於我這個初心的冒險者十分嚴峻跟不平等啊。

    荷馬忽然驚覺一件事情，發現了異狀。
    「你明明實力可以直接發動第三級的魔法，為甚麼還要特地招換那麼多的炎精出來，何必多此一舉。」
    荷馬好似自問自答，最後都好像得到答案。
    「大人們，我們趕快走。」
    荷馬大喊後，遠方傳來沙啞低沉的巨大吼叫聲，林間的飛鳥驚動著飛向天空，地表傳來一波波的震動，好似巨獸在林間踐踏著，而前方的水霧應該樹木一陣陣傾倒後被風壓吹散。最後，一隻宛如恐龍的巨獸在我們眼前突破樹林出現。
    巨龍的頭好似巨龜，四肢像鱷魚般伏地，身上帶有板甲，不時在末端也菱角的特化，頭寬六米，而身子依舊埋在後頭林間。
    玉藻背對著巨龍，不久變化作幻影消失了，在空氣傳來他的發言。
   「鱷龜龍對於火氣十分敏感，所以我才用炎精在周圍大量累積火魔素，來特地把他從深處跑出來招待你們。」
    「啊啊啊啊吼吼吼吼！」
    魔龍在我們前面大聲威嚇吼叫，他的咆哮產生的巨風吹襲向我們。
    「向我展露你們身為勇者的智慧跟勇氣吧，好好加油，不要死掉囉！」

    鱷龜龍馬上衝向我們，地上霎時有一巨石柱從底下突襲魔龍腹部。
    「地魔法第一級，石尖。」
    魔龍受到了突襲，前半部身子抬起，然後阿努比斯趁機起身跳躍，拿著長斬刀向著魔龍頭部垂直劈砍，發出清脆的金屬碰撞聲後，阿努比斯順著反彈的力道，跳回到我們的位置。
    「魔龍的鱗甲太厚，武器可能沒有用。」阿努比斯說道。
    「這樣的話，我的魔法可能也派不上用場。」荷馬焦急的說。
    「那我們就先趕快跑吧。」我講完，立刻拉著他們兩項後頭石橋跑去。
     巨魔龍向逮到發現的鱷魚一邊，開始向我們突進，我們已經在石橋上奔跑，孰不知，巨大的魔龍衝刺一瞬間，相對脆弱的石橋受衝擊後就先前經過的部分開始崩塌了。
     「我不覺得這是一個好方法，阿威。」我們三個人在橋上奔跑，雖然剛到路上一半，橋上的結構開始不穩，進行充滿震動跟魔獸的嘶吼，湖水也跟掀起巨大的浪花。
     「荷馬快對我們一起使用加速術啊。」
     「我沒辦法對多人一起使用啊！」
     「啊啊啊啊吼吼吼吼！」
    後頭傳來鱷龜龍的吼聲，我轉回頭看到阿努比斯在後頭壓陣，背對正好時猙獰張大無齒巨口的魔龍正要撲向我們，石牆結構毀面，腳下的石塊飛散鬆散，水花水柱紛飛。
    這樣下去，我們會一同掉落水下，然後都成為鱷龜龍的餌食，全滅。
    然而我在這個瞬間看見阿努比斯對我露出笑臉。單掌舉向前方我跟荷馬。
   「神技，神示神達。」他詠唱著。
   紫色的光暈突然將離地騰空的我跟荷馬包圍，且把飛散的碎石跟水花全都彈開，然後好似光暈將我們溫和的涵蓋著，下個瞬間將我們傳送彈出這場混亂。
    「阿比，你在幹嘛！」我們被紫光帶離崩塌的石橋。
    我看到阿努比斯笑著轉身，雙手持長刀，躍向魔龍砍去。
    「要相信我喔。」我彷彿聽到他這麼說著。
     紫光消逝後，我跟荷馬被撲倒推向一開始走入的湖岸地，眼前霎那噴出巨大的水柱，以及魔龍的巨吼，水柱散出大量的水霧，水霧噴濺掩蓋了視線，並且沾濕了自身的衣物。
    「我們得救了嗎？」荷馬緩緩地站起來說，並且點上了光明術的光球，想要看個清楚。
    阿努比斯捨身先把我們救出來，然後再奮不顧身獨自面對攻擊的魔龍。
    可是，明明武器沒有用啊，為什麼還有這麼作。

    水霧即將散處，但是前方巨大的陰影伴隨著腳步踏踏而來。
    魔龍嘴喙叼著阿努比斯的單手，他看似已經昏厥但是另一隻手裡的斬刀並沒有鬆開，魔龍抬頭將阿努比斯甩至半空，落下在它的巨嘴之中，並且將他連斬刀一同吞下。
    我看見跟聽見鱷龜龍的吞嚥動作，阿努比斯消失在我們眼前。

    「你這個混帳啊！！！！」
    我大聲嘶吼，我卻無法也不敢做出其他動作。

----------


## thevoidfancy

在我面前，三層樓高兩腳佇立的鱷龜龍站在湖岸，手掌雄壯寬厚帶著利爪，兩隻紫色的惡眼看著跌股的我們，距離我們約莫十公尺，腹甲刀劍不催且多處末端帶有犄角。
    而阿努比斯已經在我們面前被這隻龜龍一口吞下，他似乎考慮再把我們吃下肚，這就是狐人玉藻設下的生存實驗。
    「無魔法第一級，魔法飛彈！」
     荷馬立即招出三顆光球朝向魔獸的臉部，手部跟腿部三處沒有龜甲保護的部位攻擊，爆炸後只看見鱷龜龍立如泰山而不動。然後，巨龜便向我們撲進。
    「這隻龜龍那麼討厭火氣，荷馬快丟火焰彈啊！」我大喊，然後站在荷馬前方，如果魔法沒有效好歹我也要把它擋下來，避免荷馬受傷。
    「火魔法第一級，火焰彈！」
     火燄彈從荷馬手中丟出，直接丟在龜龍的面部，可是這火焰爆破已經在我面前一公尺，瞬間的暴風將我跟荷馬一同衝擊到更後方，荷馬把我抱起來保護著，我們倆一起滾動，差點就要撞上停在後方的魔車。
     「吼吼吼吼啊啊啊。」
      魔龜在黑色煙霧中怒吼著，煙霧散去後看不到火焰魔法對它造成顯著的傷害，但是魔龍表情感到不悅，並著身體反應看起來有些遲緩。
     「沒有效嗎？」荷馬問著。
     「他看起來有點不舒服，難不成，他怕熱嗎？荷馬，你可以用魔法想辦法在這裡升起大火嗎？」
     「沒辦法，這裡的草地太多水分，我的魔法級數沒辦法燃燒引起大火。」
    鱷龜龍前腳放下，四腳踏地後，張開大口向我們衝刺，應該是跑向我們進行咬殺。
    「你快逃吧！荷馬。」我橫著刀對後頭荷馬說。
    「我有不死之身的加護。如果你死了就沒辦法復活，靠你去找救兵了。」
    「火魔法第一級，火焰彈！」
     又一枚火焰彈擲向衝刺的鱷龜龍，想不到魔龍低頭偏移一下，將火焰球脖子方後的背甲防禦住了。
     而最後，在眼前的是，鱷龜龍張開碩大的喙嘴，黑暗的陰影將陽光都遮住，陰冷的溼氣跟臭味從它嘴中逸散出來。
      它張開的巨喙足以將我的身材一口吞下，我呆呆站著，手在發抖，起著哆嗦連刀都拿不穩。
      我，要被吃掉了。
    「風魔法第一級，加速術。」

    綠色的流螢倏忽從我後面飛散，一個鬼影從如連環畫般從我後方跟著急速飄到我的面前，先將我推開到後面，在擋在我跟龜龍張開的巨嘴中間。
    而我聽到，咖機，一個混濁低沉不諧和的碎裂聲。
    當我意識到時，才知道荷馬此用加速術後在我面前擋住魔龍，雙手被鱷龜龍咬住不放。
    「火魔法第一級，火焰彈。」
    再一次爆破，將魔龜一同炸開，衝擊波將荷馬擊飛，再撞向我，而後我們一同撲倒在旁邊的草地上。
    魔法爆發的火焰引發在草地上的火花，過不久因為濕氣太重而熄滅發起陣陣白煙。
    而瞬間的撞擊讓我疼痛差點昏厥，腹部受到荷馬的衝擊讓我想要嘔吐。
    可是那奇怪的腥味混合著焦味濃重地散發。
    我將倒在一旁的荷馬抱起，結果發現雙手盡是黏膩濕潤的暗紅。
    荷馬雙臂消失了，而且長袍都被燒爛，全身盡是燒傷跟鮮血。
    他在鱷龜龍把他雙手咬下時，而他使用火焰彈在魔龍嘴裡爆炸。
    我看見鱷魔龍現在正狂亂地搖擺頭部，步伐混亂，然後將牠的頭埋入湖水之中，頭抬起將血水吐出，在埋入水中重複動作。
    看起來起了些效果，但是此時荷馬的鮮血已將我的皮甲跟草地浸紅了。
    「結果…有效了嗎…」
     我立刻將荷馬平躺躺地，趕快確認他的心搏跟呼吸。
     氣息過於微弱了，脖子的脈搏也幾乎摸不到了。
     而鮮血依舊從斷手的撕裂處汩汩流出。
     他的體溫開始過熱，但是荷馬的眼睛只能半開，甚至說話也過於微弱。
     「好冷喔…世界變暗了嗎？…」
     「荷馬，你聽得到我嗎？快跟我說話，不要喪失意識，你可以用魔法治療自己嗎？」
     「手沒了…就…不能使用迴路了…」
      我將自己衣服脫下撕開來幫忙止血，但是，布料一下子就將血液吸飽了。
      荷馬的嘴已經無法控制張開，舌頭也垂了一半出來。
      這樣下去，他就會死。
      我立刻將嘴靠上去親吻他，希望能締結靈魂契約讓他不死。
      親了一陣子，甚麼事情都沒發生，反而荷馬發出無力的哮喘音。
      「死之前……還有勇者大人的親吻……應該也是了無遺憾了……」
      要趕快準備心臟按摩跟人工呼吸啊，我撇一撇鱷龜龍，看到它怒視我們卻也不敢行動，繼續拿著湖水冷卻自己嘴內的燒傷。
      「荷馬，快跟我簽下契約，再晚就來不及了！」
      「沒關係了….勇者大人…趕快逃走吧…還要去救…阿努比斯….」
      「聽著聽著，不要喪失意識，快跟我講話，跟我講話啊！」
      「當個老師…這輩子…講得話太多了…」
       我感到荷馬的體溫從高熱逐漸喪失變成濕冷，他越來越衰弱即將變得動彈不能。
      「勇者大人…可以…幫我拯救這個世界…嗎？」
      「當然會，撐著點啊！」
      「請…幫我…這個罪人贖罪…」
       「我會的，我會的。」
     「可以，讓我當你的老師嗎……，你可以成為…我最後…的學生…」
     「老師，你不要這樣，快睜開眼睛！」
     「我….已經…好久….沒有收….學生了…」
     「荷馬，聽著我，不要死！」 
     「最後，能死著勇者…旁邊…也是值得了…」
     「快一點跟我訂下契約！！荷馬！」
     「謝謝你……勇者大人……這段時間……我很幸福……」
      荷馬的身子瞬間癱軟，停止了呼吸，我奮力的搖著他，他的身軀如同果凍一般搖晃卻失去了生氣。
    我把他的口拉開向嘴裡大力吹了兩口氣，對他使用心臟按摩。
    一下，兩下，三下，四下，五下……
    為什麼，為甚麼訂不下契約……
    六下，七下，八下，九下，十下……
    為什麼，如此無能的我，誰都保護不了
    十一，十二，十三，十四，十五……
    回來啊，回來啊，回來啊……

    我感受到地面的震動，眼角一看龐大的身軀又打算朝我們撲來。
    我只好把荷馬的身體抱好，準備將他抱到其他地方去。
    感受到背後魔龍的撞擊，瞬間來不及反應跟震撼。
    因為害怕再次被火焚傷，又是要先把我們擊昏嗎?

    如果世界上還有甚麼神明的話，快點來幫我吧！
    幫幫阿努比斯，幫幫荷馬吧！

    荷馬的身軀倒在我的眼前，我疼痛到無法站立，只能匍匐地爬到他旁邊去，依舊是沒有生息的反應。
    我拉開他的犬嘴，順暢他的呼吸道，想要再進行CPR。
    惡龍還是沒離開，在一旁注視，低聲嘶吼。
    只能放棄了嗎？去找救兵嗎？
    我只好埋頭繼續再一次人工呼吸。
    求求你了，藍神，請你幫幫我吧！
    我將氣息吹入荷馬的嘴中。

    黑影再從背後出現，我依舊拯救不了任何人。
    對不起，阿努比斯，對不起，荷馬。
    對不起，我自己。

    這世界的神啊，讓我獻出靈魂吧，讓我訂下契約吧！
    讓我拯救這世上的一切，拜託你了。
    藍神你聽到了吧，讓我訂下契約吧！

     我給你最後的吻，請讓我給你我的靈魂
     不要離開我，荷馬。

    荷馬的身體突然發出昊光將我們壟罩，發出巨大的翰力強制將鱷龜推開跌入水裡，他的雙手在白光中的輪廓中成形，身體的傷口逐漸回復。

   「真是抱歉啊，總算完成你們的契約了，但是事前作業要先讓他復活喔！」
    藍神銀鈴般聲音好似蓄意地，跑進我的腦子裡。
   「為什麼到現在契約才完成啊？」
   「因為先前你愛荷馬，但荷馬不愛妳啊！」
   「所以，他到現在才愛我嗎？」
   「對啊，他不是死前告白嗎？所以你這樣訂契約就有效。」
   「跟屍體訂契約也有效嗎？」
   「當然囉！愛是可以超越生死的。」
   「屁話拉，他昏厥後，我第一次人工呼吸的時候明明就親上去了，那時候契約就應該要有效了。」
   「第一次是人工呼吸，第二次是吻，有放感情有差的好不好。」
   「總之荷馬，會完全復活對吧。」
   「沒錯，而且我會加贈給你們完整的魔法迴路當作給你們當補償好不好！」
   「這是維修失誤所產生的BONUS嗎? 這樣我也可以使用魔法了嗎？」
   「而且因為要算是我施捨給你們的恩惠可以喔，荷馬的魔法力還會因此能提升至五級的實力，然後你們都可以不斷修練升級自己的魔法力喔!限界突破!這是我給你們的福利。」
   「等一下，這明明就是原本契約締結就會給予超能力來達成契約者的願望，這是本來就該給的福利吧，還有這樣復活荷馬也算是用到我可以復活的次數嗎？」
   「沒錯，但是你的靈魂能量目前總量頂多可以復活十次，這次已經用掉一次了喔！」
   「我怎麼有一種誤上賊船的感覺。還有那個變態狐人是怎麼一回事，為甚麼同樣都是穿越者他那麼強我那麼弱!」
   「好啦，時間差不多了我該走了，總之契約已經完成，祝你們武運昌隆。」

    光華散去，看見荷馬身體被全面修復後好手好腳在我前面平穩呼吸。我看見他的刺青紋路發著光漸漸融進他的身體，契合，跟靈魂構成完整的魔法迴路。
    總覺得我神明敲竹槓了，好不靠譜啊，而且什麼情報跟資訊都沒問到。
    而剛剛的龍龜忽然消失了，難不成是躲到水裡面去了嗎？
    我也看到自己身上也有發光的迴路，順著我的肢體軀幹，融入在我體內。
    看見這世界上充滿著光暈，那些都是魔素，我將這些魔素吸進鼻內，這些魔法泉源與我身體將某些機關契合，感覺可以施展出多種的神力跟技能。
   這，就是魔法嗎? 我總算可以使用魔法了。謝天謝地。

    「勇者大人，你還好嗎？」荷馬張開雙眼，緩緩地對我說著。
    「你回來了嗎？死掉的感覺如何啊？」
    「有一種奇怪的感覺，有一種混亂感啊！而且我剛剛說的話…」
    「荷馬，我會讓你幸福的。」
    「恩……謝謝你，勇者大人。」
    「現在要去救阿比了，那個快要死掉的死神。」

    湖面綻出巨大水花，兩柱奔流的水柱朝我們襲來。
    荷馬立起坐姿將青綠色的光氛喚出，呼喚出魔法陣將我們四周圍繞。
    強力水柱被魔法陣擋住，水花瀰漫視射，在淅瀝嘩啦的落下水聲跟霧氣後又恢復平靜，然後出現魔龜巨大身影跟低沉吼叫。

    「這不是水魔法，反而比較像是阿努比斯所用出來的神力。」荷馬如此說著。
    「甚麼龍神，明明就是邪惡的烏龜。」
    「勇者大人走吧，讓我們去討伐神明吧！」荷馬襤褸的衣服遮不住他身上的魔法湧動。
    「還有，我好像有點喜歡你。」荷馬說著，瞇著眼睛，笑著。


    此時，魔獸站立在湖中，雙掌舞弄著若干如轎車大的水球於空中，靛藍的湖水隨著它的神力在大氣中塑型，表面上騰空的水球表面看似黏滯靜止，深處卻暗自隨著力量而湧動。
    不知道是否因為訂結了新的契約，我的魔力覺醒後便可以看得到魔素跟靈魂能量的流動，大氣之中充滿各種奇異的色彩光氛，可以看到整座湖泊都被魔龍散發出的汙濁藍色靈魂魔氛給支配。而我自身曖曖發出白色的微弱光輝。
    而荷馬已經脫胎換骨了，全身上下英氣勃發，青綠色的波紋如浪翻騰。一掃過去頹喪的弱氣學者。眼神仔細觀察的周圍魔素的流動，身體下的魔法迴路湧現著光芒。
    真的是，太好了，荷馬。
    「勇者大人，怎麼樣了嗎，你還好嗎？怎麼在笑著呢？」
    「原來這個世界是如此五彩繽紛，這就是擁有魔法的人，才能看到的光景嗎？」
    「沒錯，據說級數越高資質越高的人，看到的世界也是完全不一樣，甚至能看到世界線的走向跟預知未來。」
    所以，如果是神的話，看到的世界也跟現在的不一樣嗎？
    阿努比斯眼中的世界，又會是什麼樣的世界呢？
    「現在該怎麼辦呢，勇者大人。」
    「當然是先給他一頓粗飽，給他個好看先，還有藍神說他將你的魔法級數提升到五級，要不要先來試試看啊。」
    「悉聽尊命，勇者大人。」

    先前在荷馬的有意無意的講解之下，這世界常用的強度級數編排採用軍隊編制。一級就是單兵作戰的實戰能力，二級便是一伙，三級為一組四人小隊，四級為一班九人，五級為一個排。
    六級為一連，七級為一營，而現今最強的魔法師約只達到八級的程度，也就是約莫一團的實力，約等同一千人的作戰能力。
    在歷史傳說中，大法師無尾等為首四人，約莫是十級，九級為一個軍團的實力，約莫三千人作戰能力，而十級為一旅五千人的實力。
    而這是冷兵器的時代，如果是現代的步槍單兵，單兵一人戰鬥級數就已經約莫為3級。

    「那就認真用全力試試看吧！」荷馬自信地說道。
     荷馬的手杖被魔龜咬碎了。他奮力舉起雙手，衣服袖口老早被燒毀了，雙手肌肉糾結抬起，魔素從雙手駭浪般放出，與大氣中的幽光結出一顆顆大小不一的光球，一口氣結出數十個大小不一光球舉在荷馬的上頭。
     「45，47，48，49，差不多就50顆上下，恩恩……差不多是極限了…這就是五級魔法的感覺吧！」
      鱷龜龍看見突然就集荷馬一個人就可以展現出這樣的武力，膛目怒視預備各種大型的水神技術法，不敢清楚造次妄動。
    「如果是50人份的魔法飛彈的話，不是應該要招喚出150到200個飛彈嗎？」
    荷馬搔了搔頭說。
    「考慮到個人技法問題以及能量轉換，但做出那麼多飛彈已經很了不起了。」
   「打得贏嗎？」
   「試試看囉。」

   首先動作的是鱷龜龍，波動的流水彈則四面八方襲來，而荷馬數量龐大的魔法方彈炫彩的飛馳，後發先至，隨著荷馬雙手比劃，各方自由迎擊碩大的水珠飛彈。
    激起一場場的爆破，白浪滔天，水漫散華，如同雷雨般水珠落下。
    而後剩下溽濕的氣息散佈在林間，水霧散出看見荷馬跟鱷龜龍兩人依舊在對峙。
   「那就憑直覺用出來吧，多重火焰彈！」
    是剛剛玉藻所使用的三級魔法，荷馬快速在周圍招出七顆火焰球，朝著鱷龜龍飛擊，他的雙掌各主動拍掉一顆但是剩餘的火彈都被魔龍正面受擊。
    但是鱷龜龍的甲殼依舊防禦得了這樣的魔法。
    「多重火焰彈！」荷馬在喚出四顆火焰彈，做出連續攻擊。
    「勇者大人我需要你的幫忙，你能看得出阿努比斯大人的位置嗎？」
    「怎麼看啊？他不是被鱷龜吃下吐了嗎？」
    「我有一個辦法，如果你們之間有靈魂連結，應該可以感應到對方的位置，我要從鱷龜龍的肚子裡取出來，要確定正確的位置，請你仔細觀察。」
    說完後，荷馬又丟出兩顆火焰彈襲擊鱷龜龍。
    爆炸後，鱷龜龍的動作遲緩，壟罩的魔氛散去，我看見在它的正面腹甲下方，有一個紫色的魔法陣，那個構型類似阿努比斯使用防護罩所使用的陣法。
    「我看見了，在腹甲的下方。」
     荷馬將手上一顆火魔法丟到呆站不動的鱷魔龜頭上去，爆炸。
    「因為我用火魔法將對方吸收的魔素程序打亂了，對方可能也感到身體過熱不得不休息一下，那接下來就是兩方的接觸戰了，請勇者閉上眼睛想像每次使用加速術的感覺。」
     我閉起眼睛，想像每次疾駛於天地之間，時間靜止之刻。
     我看到黑暗之中有一個綠光耀動的法陣圖騰，在閃動。
     在我體內閃動，睜開眼睛一看，我身上有線條正在發光。
    「這種感覺，就是發動魔法迴路的啟動式，每一種屬性的啟動式大不相同，有些可以使用同一種迴路，有些不行。每一個人的迴路皆不相同，代表每個人所使用的法術術性就會不同，而迴路也會自我生長跟變化，這樣才能使用出不同效果跟特性的魔法。」
    「所以這是，風屬性的魔法嗎？我正在學魔法嗎？」
    「所謂的導師便是一步步指導你開怎麼使用魔法，最簡單最快的就是直接施術給你，讓你體驗法術的效果，要不然就像我先前一樣光靠想像跟冥想來掌握魔素的運作流動，是很慢很難學會魔法的啊！」
    等一下，那以後要學會像火焰彈的攻擊技法，不就要被打嗎？
    「然後大喊一聲要用甚麼魔法，用出多少級數，跟我一起念，風魔法第一級，加速術。」
    那就硬著頭皮來一次。
   「風魔法第一級，加速術。」
   世界再次回歸到熟悉的綠光寧靜時間。

   因為加速術是靠著風魔法的憑依，加快個體的運動效果。
   其實是抽象式的概念魔法，且內向施予強化施術方自身的魔法，跟魔法飛彈跟火焰但這種具現實概念魔法，造成外向現象干涉破壞改變的魔法相反
    而屏障類型，治癒類型剛好是這兩種輔助體系的揉合，一個抽象外向,一個現實內向。
   現實、抽象、外向、內向。就是這世界魔法體系的四種參數，在混加上多種或單種的屬性，不同級數的威力。所以魔法的種類應該是沒有極限的，但是越複雜的魔法轉換效能越低，越強力的魔法副作用反饋也越高，施術的魔素消耗越大，冷卻時間越長。
    荷馬連續使用火焰彈，本該轉化成火系魔素耗盡了，火魔法迴路的過熱轉換功率也會跟著下降，但是他跟我一同施展出最基礎的風魔法，代表不同屬性接連低階的魔法是可以接著繼續使用。魔法師必須交錯使用不同級數，不同屬性的法術，來達到自己的戰略價值。
    不過加速術的作用下，聲音是無法便傳達的。
    我們看見靜止的鱷龜龍，宛如兇惡的巨石雕。
    我們倆靠近鱷魔龍前方腹甲，如果此時用正常步行方式行走就不會遭到物理規則的反饋，我將手按在那紫色暗暗浮出的魔法陣上，對著荷馬指示就是這個地方，就是阿努比斯身處在鱷龜龍內部的位置。
    荷馬對我，笑了一下，打出手勢要我躲在他的身後。
    他身上的迴路又再重新發出閃爍的綠光，雙手按在龜甲之上，因為大幅度魔素跟更高等級迴路的運轉突破了靜止的加速空間，周圍事物回復了運轉。
    「那就大略的使用一下，風魔法第五級，大切裂術。」

   巨大的風刀零距離的劃開鱷龜龍全身的腹甲，在龜甲的裂痕中綻出一片血花。
   「嘩嘩嘩嘩偶偶偶。」
   鱷龜龍慘叫，揮舞著雙掌朝向我們打擊而來。
   「風魔法第五級，大切裂術！」
    稍微減弱的風刀再次切剮龜甲，鱷龜龍向後仰中斷了攻擊，向後腳退後一步撐住，聽到他發出低沉的喘息。碎裂的龜甲中，看見血沫湧出，荷馬將雙手沒入血肉再次大喊。
   「風魔法第五級，大切裂術！」
   最後的風刀，切開一個裂縫，荷馬雙眼迷離向後顛仆。
   「阿威，快去。大人就靠你了。」
   「風魔法，第一級，加速術。」
    換我我自己施展加速術，我了解荷馬的用意。讓他將龜龍甲殼劈開。
    然後，讓我闖進去將阿努比斯從魔獸身體中搶救出來。
    而我卻沒有遲疑，跟隨他的安排，衝進黑暗的怪獸體腔。
    在黑暗魔獸體內，是詭異的腥味，濕滑的體液。
    以及那紫色幽光指引我阿努比斯的方位，我一手把刀將前方切開一手將濕冷的臟器推開，好不容易看見那紫色發光人體背厚實的臟器包裹住，切開可能是鱷龜龍的胃。
    然後全身被黏液浸潤的阿努比斯黑狗導入我的懷裡，氣若游絲。
    我馬上抱著他向後頭的光亮逃走。
    對不起，阿努比斯，你的長刀就放在怪獸的肚子那邊吧。

    我拖著阿努比斯的身體，回到荷馬身邊，加速術的充能時光用盡。
    龜甲破壞且被剖腹的惡龍開始大聲痛叫。
    並且想要用全身重量對我們進行威壓，泰山壓頂。

   「這樣的感覺，管他什麼魔法就先用出來吧，來吧，無屬性，第五級魔法正拳！」
    荷馬老師右手揮出正拳向撲倒的惡龍打出，擊向龜龍腹甲裂痕之處，一拳擊飛碩大的鱷龜龍。
    總算這個故事，迎向了超能戰鬥的範疇了嗎！這是武力通膨啊，荷馬老師。
    鱷龜龍被擊飛四腳朝天跌入湖中，周圍變為一片靜默。
    我發現我無意識的正在對阿努比斯釋放出魔法，感受到他的氣息跟脈搏逐漸恢復。
    是治癒術嗎？原來不知不覺就會了。
    這世界的魔法就那麼直覺導向跟唯心論，這樣真的沒有問題嗎？
    「阿威……」
     阿努比斯睜開眼睛，咳一咳將口中的黏液吐出。
    「你來救我了……謝謝你…」
    「主要還是靠荷馬的力量，我跟荷馬已經訂下契約了，所以剛剛鱷龜龍被能力增強的荷馬打回去了。」
    「這樣…也好…我的刀…呢？」
    「還在魔龜身子裡，看起來沒辦法回收了。」
    「真是抱歉……，原本以為被吞下去後，能拿著刀子…破壞內臟造成傷害…想不到…卻甚麼忙都…幫不上。」
    「如果阿比沒有把我們救出來，我們三個人現在都在鱷龜肚子裡了。謝謝你，阿比。」
    阿比閉起眼上，倒在我懷裡，露出安心的面容接受我的治療。
   荷馬朝我們走來，看起來上半身的衣裳已經經過風刀跟爆擊的效果破綻了，只剩下下擺被腰帶扎好，露出強健的胸肌，手臂跟體魄，跟圓潤的肚子。
    「勇者大人已經會回復術了，真不錯。」荷馬爽朗笑著說。
    「剛剛那最後一擊，是魔法嗎？」
    「簡單而言就是使用魔素全力零距離無屬性打擊，就把它叫做魔法正拳好了。阿蘭先前的魔鬼戰鬥特訓果然有用啊！」
    原來學者中年人的強健體魄也是千年惡魔村長阿蘭的策劃。
    那這隻鱷龍，跟阿蘭是同時代的產物，它會不會了解當時什麼？
    它的故事，又是什麼，又是哪裡的神靈。

    鱷龜龍從水裡冒出，轉身踏上湖中島的土地，緩慢的前進到島上的林間，頭也不回看我們，默默走回去。
    「不去，殺了他呢？」在我懷中的阿努比斯說著。
    「我們殺得了它嗎？它不是也是神靈嗎？這樣不就弒神了?」我回答
    「如果殺了它，因為已經沒有封印的緣故，它的靈魂散出就會去神之廳，等待下次條件符合的穿越才會降世。」阿比說。
    「如果不殺了他，現在失去封印的狀況之下，會對村人有甚麼影響，是否會去吃食村人呢？」荷馬問著。
    「那就只好，殺了它了嗎？何不如到下個村子找多點人手幫忙」我問到。
    「如果，回村找人幫忙，就告訴它們龍神傳說的真實了吧，或許對龍神提出為什麼把惡魔突然放出，也對我們身為勇者的實力跟舉動感到質疑。」
     荷馬分析著，看起來我們只好在此地討伐鱷龜龍。
     但是鱷龜龍正朝向森林好似耗盡全力爬行。
      明明遭受我們反擊的惡龍，現在卻變得如此頹喪跟衰弱。
     而我們必須要下最後一刀，把它殺了，完成討伐魔獸屠殺神明的任務。
     「荷馬，我們走吧。阿比，你在這邊休息吧。」
      我站起來，把阿努比斯靠著樹旁，跟荷馬一同並肩。
     「好，勇者大人。」荷馬回覆著我
     「若不是他，我們也沒辦法訂下靈魂契約，只好現在懷著感謝把神殺掉了。」我說著，這次這只好賭上覺悟了。   
      而當我們正要前行時。
     「我也要去。」阿努比斯緩緩站起，在我們後頭說著。
     「我要去取回我的刀，還有，我要驗證神是如何死亡。」
      好啊，那我們就一起去吧。我說。
      如果一個人走不下去，那就兩個人走，兩個人走不到就三個人扶持吧。

      但是一個惡寒且戲謔的聲音說出，一股異樣的金黃色魔氛在前方島嶼中出現。

   「身為神明，怎麼可以逃走了。身為魔獸，不是要有必死一戰的覺悟。」
   那是狐人玉藻，他在哪裡，他一直都在這裡觀察我們嗎？
   「比起剛好及格的勇者大人而言，你不合格啊？」
    瞬間暴漲的魔氛，在鱷龜龍身軀擋住的那頭，一股金色巨大術力撼動著。
   「荷馬，快防禦啊。」

   「去死吧，風魔法第五級，大切裂術！」

    我們三人各自在空中畫寫出不同顏色跟樣式的魔法陣。
    巨大的風刀一刀劈斷龜龍的身軀，開出數公尺的切口，風刀劃開水面見底，在湖岸的地土上畫上一公尺寬的裂痕急速從我們砍來。
    荷馬跟阿努比斯盡可招喚出若干個魔法障蔽擋下，但是仍不敵衝擊，我們三人均被向後擊飛。
    「荷馬，為甚麼別人的大切裂術那麼威，你根本不能相比。」我說著，趕快站起來，不知道玉藻又怎麼突然出現發動奇襲。
    「我不擅長，風魔法啊……」荷馬嘴裡嚷嚷著，一手準備聚集魔素。
     玉藻一個人颯爽的站在被魔法斬斷的兩座鱷龜龍屍體中間，屍塊宛如兩座小丘。單手指著我們，那金黃色的魔素如縷煙仍在他周圍縈繞。

    「勇者大人，恭喜你們通過考驗，接下來，就跟我玩玩吧。」
     狐人玉藻如此說著，全裸的金色毛髮跟尾巴隨著他的魔力而抖擻著。
     「看別人玩總是讓人肌癢難耐的，果然遊戲還是要親自下海來玩。」

----------


## thevoidfancy

如果沒有魔法能力的我原先視角，玉藻狐人只是實力匪夷所思的變態。
    而現在能看到魔素流動時，才驚覺他是實力變態到匪夷所思。
    在湖中島，他如同站在金色魔素風暴裡的颱風眼，吊著紅瞳的白眼，冷冷地笑著睥睨。
    「賢者大人的魔法能力覺醒啦，要不要那最強的一擊對我打打看啊！」
     狐人指出一隻指爪挑釁著荷馬，臉上盡是浮誇的笑容。
    「我就站在這裡，不偏不倚吃你一計砲擊，要把握機會喔，要不然我就過去囉！」
     荷馬聽完後，歛起自己的呼吸，將他周圍大氣躁動的魔素吸納，身體發起綠色光芒。
     「勇者大人，阿努比斯大人，請您們站我後面遠一點，我可能無法控制這個魔法接下來的範圍。」
     我扶著阿努比斯離開荷馬身邊，靜靜屏息看著兩們倆的比試。
     「火系跟風系都是你擅長的，也就代表這兩種魔法你的抗性會更高，那就只好賭賭看了。」
     荷馬身繞的綠光瞬間變成白灼炙熱的電光，魔法轉換成可以肉眼直視的電漿電弧。
     「喔喔，居然會使用高速，高範圍高傷害的雷系法術，看來成為賢者果然甚麼屬性魔法都會使用。」玉藻看起來真心對荷馬給予讚美。
    但下一刻變得他的容貌變得猙獰。「但是，蓄力太久！」
    「書上看到的用用看，大電流轟擊咒！」
    蒼白的電弧如同排浪般轟向湖中島，伴隨著轟鳴以及分叉的電花。
    由於過於閃亮，我無法直視，但是的卻聽到一陣觸擊的爆音。
    荷馬不斷放流出電能，但是發現對方好似無視傷害，一面承受電流一面向我們靠近。
    隨著時間經過，電能越來越少，閃電越來越微弱，最後看見一個人影似乎承著電浪，腳踏著湖面，徐徐向我們走來。
    直至閃電只剩下細流，才看著玉藻全身周圍無數小型的金色魔法陣在圍繞，旋轉著，一面將電流全都屏蔽掉轉移撂開。
    玉藻慢慢走到荷馬面前，而此時荷馬放盡魔素，全身脫力雙膝跪下。
    「殘念吶，看起來沒有比我強喔!」
    「這是，魔法屏障嗎？……」
    荷馬如同面對實力差距過大而絕望，緩緩好似講出自己的落敗。
    我想要現在跳出去，要不然他又樣幹嘛。
    但是，比我先跳出去狂奔迎擊的是阿努比斯。
    他揮舞著單拳朝向玉藻打出，但是玉藻單手抓住了阿努比斯的揮擊那隻手腕。
    「神明大人身上還有傷，這樣不行的。」
     阿努比斯的手被抓住，但是似乎無法掙脫著玉藻的捉拿。
     狐人甜笑，但是全身魔素正在暴增。
    「神明大人，痛痛要飛走了喔！」
   他另一掌直擊推掌到阿努比斯的胸口，阿比瞬間就被擊飛撞上外圍的巨樹。
   在大動作擊飛阿努比斯，荷馬跪著即刻抓到空檔抱住玉藻下半身，掀起巨大的火焰魔氛。
   「不能讓你傷害勇者，自爆術。」
   「不要啊，荷馬！」我大喊。
   「不行喔！自爆禁止。」
   原本以為會出現大幅度的火焰爆破，想不到荷馬蓄集瞬間散去，回復平靜。
   「嗚嗚嗚…歐歐歐…」荷馬想要說出甚麼，他驚覺到自己有口難言。
   我看見玉藻單手的雙指抵在荷馬額頭上。
   「惡魔法，第三級，沉默禁言，這魔法能直接干擾對方魔法迴路的運動，夠暫時讓對方無法使用魔法，中斷魔素攝取運動，並且強制沉默。缺點就是必須要近距離接觸對方。」
   荷馬起身打算直接將玉藻抱起摔出去。
   下一秒，荷馬已經被玉藻一腳踢飛出去，也一同撞向後頭樹幹。
   只剩下玉藻一隻腿高高舉起，剛剛將荷馬用力踢飛。
   「好了，已經沒有人可以打擾我們，勇者大人，讓我們來好好聊聊吧！」
   「聊你個頭！」我隨即單手藏在背後蓄力好的火焰彈直炸在他邪氣的笑容，爆破之後我立刻對我自己在施法。
   「風魔法加速術！」
    進入加速空間，我快速衝刺到10公尺前的玉藻狐人，此時狐人的視野應該還在承受爆破後煙硝的屏蔽，而我打算雙手持刀直接刺進他的腹部，然後腳踝依舊在每次大力踏步時而挫傷，疼痛。
    但是他周圍防護的金色法陣該怎麼突破，只好直接用蠻力直接插進去吧。
    不過刀尖一碰到魔法陣，綠色的加速時間立刻被取消破壞，他近身低頭扭著脖子從煙霧而出，看著我驚訝的表情露出白齒的得意笑容，我的脖子隨即被他的利爪逮住，然後他單手拎起我，然後由上而下地向下砸在地上衝擊壓制。
    我大力的咳了一聲，肺裡的空氣瞬間從口中湧出。
    「怎麼可能？」我說。
    「這是魔法無效的守護陣，是我穿越者的技能喔，如果任何魔法接觸到這些小東西會自動分解成魔素，可以讓我吸收。你加速術的憑護一碰住到就沒有用了。」
    接下來他全身壓著我倒地的身軀，將我雙手架住，下半身也被他身體壓著。
    所以剛剛荷馬發出的雷電咒文無效的原因嗎？
    他力氣之大我盡全身四肢力氣掙扎有無法脫立他的壓制。
    他用力掐住我的手腕，導致我抓不住刀子。並且將我刀子甩到一旁。
    「你想幹甚麼？」我大聲問著。
    「要跟我訂下契約嗎？」
    「咦！?」
    狐人的臉龐距離我只有十多公分，我可以感受他的呼氣跟異樣的眼神。
    「為甚麼要跟你訂下契約啊？」
    「不覺得兩個穿越者彼此訂下契約，到底會發生什麼事情？不覺得很有趣嗎？很具實驗性嗎?」
     到底要簽? 還是不簽?
    「好，我簽，但是你要放我們一馬。」
    「雖然你們沒什麼資格這樣講，不過我答應你的條件就是了。」
    「先將我放開！否則我沒辦法好好進行契約的動作。」
    「不照著我的契約規則來嗎?我可是會讓你欲仙欲死的喔!」
     玉藻講出這句話時，我被他壓在地上，他的舌頭掏了出來，正在涎著口水舔我的臉頰，他的表情十分猥瑣。
    「不要，我覺得太危險了，而且我擔心會被你怎麼樣，就這我的規局來，可以嗎?」
    「你的制定契約方法不就是親吻嗎，我現在親你就算契約成立囉。」
     講完，狐人的大嘴即刻就要嘟上來了。
    「要讓我培養感情，我的神明說，沒有足夠感情的吻是不能成立。」
    「好好，我放開你，但是你不能抵抗喔！」
     他將我抱起來起身，我宛如他的玩偶，他身高約莫180公分的金色狐獸。
     玉藻，原先的形象又是什麼？他也是現世的人嗎
     我們兩個面對面站著，到一步的距離，金色的法陣跟他自信的笑容依舊透露出我無論要用魔法或是體術都沒有辦法對他造成威脅。
    我雙手順手撫摸著他的臉，他垂下頭，我們就開始親吻。
    他的舌頭狂亂著伸進我的嘴裡，讓我招架不住。
    他雙眼閉啟用盡深情的吻我，我看見那金色法陣看似有點遭受情緒波動消散。
   嘗試用感情，盡可能深情地，用盡全力沾染對方地，直到對方陶醉到閉上眼睛。
    而我背著後頭的手，集起黃色氣團魔法，快速零距離打向他的臉龐。
    他是沒有發覺還是不以為意?
    我的嘴被他狠狠咬了一口，我嘴唇被他咬破後，嚐到溫熱的血味伴隨疼痛，我立刻運起治癒術幫自己治療。
    霎那間，惡臭伴隨黃色濃霧撲面而來，想不到居然成功了。
    臭氣彈整人大成功，雖然好像還是被貼身反制魔法陣擋下來了，但是用魔法產生的惡臭跟迷霧好似無法取消。
    「好臭啊啊啊啊啊！」玉藻發出憤怒地大吼。
    四周圍都是雞蛋腐爛跟洋蔥加芥茉刺激氣味。
    我立刻滾到旁邊撿起刀，然後，張口滿口鮮血。
    「火魔法第一級，火焰彈。」
    火焰球一碰到濃霧立刻爆燃，爆破。我看見玉藻的人影還是在大火中燃燒。
    臭氣彈就是魔法製造出沼氣跟相關易燃氣體，荷馬說著，跟產生熱的魔法向性極差。
    不過這樣總算有效了吧。

    不對，當我這樣想的時候。全身燃燒火焰的狐人向我奔來，奔跑過程中火焰化銷成為餘燼。金色毛髮跟獸尾雖然沾染塵埃依舊華麗。
    我意識到後立刻提刀向他刺過去，馬上他用力爪將我的刀連同手臂一起打飛。
     我的手離體飛走，留下血花映如眼裡。 
    他再次將利爪抓住我的脖子，騰空舉起。
    他的爪子掐住我的血肉，我甚至不能呼吸。
    「想不到，你居然欺騙我，而且還對我發出有效的攻擊。可惜我也是穿越者，無傷不死只是基礎設定。」
    「你…這個…變態…會…跟你簽約…才有…鬼…」
    「那就，變成鬼吧。」
     他用雙手利爪將我的頭扭斷拔起，感受不到疼痛了。
     頭掉落到草地上，最後的看到的是，是我自己那沒有頭顱的身體。
     倒在眼前的草地展延到遠處變得模糊，聲響如同至遠方聽不見。
     黑暗來臨，覺得寒冷，任何什麼都感覺不到了。

    過去，兩個禮拜前，醫院病房。
   「啊啊，咳咳.......，到底….我發生了….什麼事情了。」
   「喔，你醒了，讓我檢查一下身體可以嗎？」
   「林醫生，你怎麼會在這裡，現在幾點了…」
   「晚上一點囉，你已經昏迷三天了。」
   「怎麼會這樣！是怎麼一回事？」
   「可能是藥物過敏或是副作用產生的急速休克吧，你接受藥物療程後突然停止呼吸還是心跳之類，經過急救後已無大礙，狀況穩定後就把鼻管拆掉了，不過現在應該要幫你拆尿管之類的。」
   「可是不是應該叫護士之類的嗎？還有為什麼醫生三更半夜還在我這邊啊」
   「因為是我認為原本的療程是正確的，想不到居然發生意外跟副作用。」
   「不過感覺起來身體好像好多了感覺呢，而且這條命能救回來不就還好嗎？母親，他們覺得如何呢？」
   「雖然你的身體情況恢復穩定了，但是令堂依舊不是很諒解啊，認為我在診斷上有疏失。」
   「果然啊！真是抱歉啊，林醫師，很抱歉你那麼努力還是遇到這樣的壯況，我會想辦法像我母親了解狀況跟溝通一下。」
   「如果不是迫不得已，要不然令堂應該還是會在這邊日夜的照顧你吧。」
   「所以，林醫生是在幫忙看護我的意思嗎？這樣明天不是還有門診跟其他患者怎麼辦呢？」
   「沒辦法，那就要身體老老實實的扛下來吧，況且學長也特別囑咐我要好好照料您，否則他三不五時一直Call我, 要我回報你的狀況我也煩悶。還有你昏迷的時候，也有不少同學跟朋友來看你。」
   「老師也真是的，不過同學們是以為是最後一面了嗎？平常都看不到有人來，結果快死才來看啊。」
   「對不起，阿威，我的判斷錯誤造成你的危險。」
   「不用這樣，醫生也說這個藥的風險極高跟我們討論了很久，在用藥之前母親跟我都確認風險了，醫生也是盡全力了。」
   「但是……」
   「先前也說了，如果這個藥也沒用了，就代表沒有法子了，對吧！」
   「也是未必…，有很多目前二期三期的臨床試驗療法，我們也可以嘗試…，我想…，你先好好休息，等令堂下一次來的時候我們一起討論，我先去叫護士，幫你做一些處理……」 
   「醫生，有件事情…我想問你…，也許現在不問，以後也沒機會知道了…」
   「你問吧……」
   「你跟老師怎麼分手的，你知道老師家中的有一個房間，一直都沒有動過裡面的擺設，裡頭的物品沒有用過……，那是你的房間吧? 我看見房間裡有你跟老師的合照，老師有時會拿起那個相框，獨自一人沉思著。」
   「沒錯…，我想那是我們同居時，我用的房間，那窗台上的盆栽們現在長得還好嗎？」
   「老師有時候會進去澆水，然後總是把那間房打掃得很乾淨。」
   「那間房的房貸我們兩個人一起繳完，說實話應該算是我們共有的資產。」
   「是這樣的啊……」
   「你應該知道學長在國外留學完後，原本想找國外的教職遭受到很大的挫敗才回國當教授，好不容易等他學成歸國後我們便開始同居了，不過他當國內大學剛開始當助理教授時也是壯志未酬，工作壓力太大而且無論對誰都十分苛刻。」
   「我有聽過離開的學長姐有這樣抱怨過，並且老師在系上的名聲跟傳言也很不好聽。所以他很難找到學生，目前實驗室也除了我以外就沒有其他人了，不過據說他今年總算升上副教授了。」
   「那段時間，他也不好過吧，但是當時我也很忙著當住院醫師準備升等，所以有兩個人累積太多情緒跟壓力，在一起時總是在爭吵而且充滿摩擦後就協議分手，我自己搬出來住，不過房貸我們就均分一直到繳清為止，也許這樣對我們都好。我後來升等後才比較常去找他，才知道他也改變了很多。」
   「畢竟，總不能像過去一樣了，也無法再回到過去了。」
   「說不定，是因為你吧，我很感謝你。畢竟我在他最需要幫助時，逃跑了。」
   「可是，我在最需要幫助的時候，他總是不在身邊啊……」
   「畢竟令堂即便有工作在身，也是時常請假來照護你啊，學長說，他不好意思常常過來看你而被你母親發現了，畢竟，也不是所有人都能接受指導教授三不五時照護學生的狀況吧。畢竟如果被發現到是師生戀一般人都不太能接受，更何況是.....?」
   「唉……，如果，我死掉的話，你可以好好幫我照顧老師嗎？」
   「可能沒有辦法喔，我沒有自信呢，應該只有你治得了他。而且前男友的委託幫忙照顧現任情敵的任務沒有達成，大家可能認為我是蓄意報復呢！這對我的名聲傷害也太大了，搞不好還會上社會新聞呢!」
   「林醫生也懂得幽默啊，這種話認真，還是把我當情敵，也太令人覺得恐怖了吧。所以，其實醫生還是心中惦記著老師對吧。」
   「總之，我會好好努力救你，盡我所能，你也要好好努力活下去，這算是我們這輩子欠給學長的業障吧。你們倆個，要好好地幸福下去，不要向我們過去依樣犯下錯誤。」
   「恩，謝謝你跟我聊了那麼多，還有這麼照護我，謝謝你。」
   「個性那麼好，別怕我把學長搶走嗎？或是把你從學長身邊搶走嗎？」
   「林醫生，這也太好笑了吧！」
   「哈，笑才好，這樣才會活得比較久，好好，一起加油吧！」

    笑，才能忘卻此刻感受的痛苦跟難過。
    過去從死擦肩而過的回憶，此刻又為甚麼再次被喚醒。
    眼前模糊的焦距逐漸清晰，而看見了對方露出的笑靨。
    那是荷馬，正在閃動治療青綠色的光暈。
    另一個就是只看見嘴巴露出笑容看不到眼睛的藍色發光幼童。
    藍神，藍光人，就站在我旁邊，笑著。

   「看起來，總算沒有甚麼大礙，真是太好了，勇者大人。」藍神說著。
    我的手跟脖子現在好好連接在身體之上，能清楚得感受的連結跟存在。但是就接縫處仍然充滿血汙，以及劇烈的疼痛。
    然後我往草地一側看去，看見一個場面極其激烈的狀況。
    阿努比斯全身發出激昂的金光，原本黑色毛皮現在即刻成為神聖的黃金色，手中的斬刀不知道什麼時後回到他手中，此時他的刀鋒在底在另一個金光罩頂的狐人玉藻的喉頭上。
    阿努比斯的表情猙獰且憤怒異常，但是狐人玉藻卻是相反的輕蔑並且淡定。
    「哇啦啦，看到自己契約主被殺掉了就立刻解封神力恢復神格，神明大人一氣之下，居然把神能全解封全開了，連埋在魔獸屍體深處的武器都可以招喚瞬間回手，看起來值得一戰喔！好像看到神明大人用盡全能結果還是慘敗的遺憾表情喔！」狐人戲謔著說。
    「你這個危害世間的妖孽，我現在就把你斷罪！把你解決掉了，把你連靈魂分解到不剩，這個世界就會回復秩序了。」阿努比斯氣憤的說，我想下一秒他是有可能直接動手。
    「阿努比斯，你冷靜一點。」藍光人大聲怒斥，離開我跟荷馬身邊，然後邊說邊走著他們倆中間去。
    「別忘記了，神是不可以直接對穿越者下手的。阿努比斯你忘記了嗎？」
    藍神怒斥著阿努比斯，不過看情況阿努比斯完全沒有把他的話聽進去。
    「不過，如果穿越者對神挑戰的話，神也是可以進行反擊的。剛剛他攻擊我們不只一次而已，我應該是可以對他進行制裁的吧。」阿努比斯回答。
    「你仔細看看，現在你強制全開神能，但其實你們兩個現在實力仍在伯仲之間，而且靈魂能量的儲量相差也不多，如果要對打或是把盡全力把對方殺了，就算是獲勝的另外一方可不是斷手斷腳就解決的問題。」此時藍神講完，已經站在兩人中間，進行調停。
    「如果現在把他殺了，那阿威接下來的旅途就平順多了，倒也划算。」
    「對方也是有無限接命的設定啊，反倒是你們阿威還比較弱，下一次如果你們兩個又繼續相殺怎麼辦，而且你現在解封神能，如果受了重傷自己的真身也有可能不能修復啊，那如果下次阿威又遇到危險，你怎麼保護他？」
    「可是現在不動手，也不代表以後他不會找我們麻煩。大不了就現在把他處理乾淨，你是要幫我呢?還是不幫?如果不幫就滾到一旁去看戲去。」阿努比斯不滿的回答藍神。
    「那就只好，將你們兩隊好好地分隔開來，畢竟這個世界那麼大啊，而且玉藻先生，我對你很有興趣啊！」藍神轉向狐人那方，問著。
    「總算輪到我回話了，可以先叫神明大人把刀子放下嗎？」
     藍光人伸手對阿努比斯暗示一下，阿努比斯十分不高興，不過看著藍神特地現身出來的份上，阿努比斯收起全身昊光，並且將長刀放下但是沒有解除警戒。
    「現在可以回答我的問題嗎？究竟是哪個神明跟你簽下契約的？」
     藍神問著。
    「不知道欸，對方沒告訴我祂的名字，我也沒看清楚神的樣子。」
    「你在唬我嗎，想要騙所謂的謊言之神嗎？」藍神不悅地說。
    「說不定我說謊跟權能的力量已經超越你囉，戲謔之神，而且說不定跟我訂下契約的神明也是你假扮的啊，自己故意跟兩個穿越者都簽下合約，你才是幕後翻弄善惡跟混亂這個世界的黑手啊。」
    「這是真的嗎？」阿努比斯插嘴問著。
    「這種挑撥離間的手法也太弱了嗎？如果我是黑手的話，早就一旁看著你虐殺他們，何必親自降臨來搞定一切。」
    「說不定是你想增加在眾神之間的可信度或是仍想在幕後默默搞鬼啊，畢竟十二神出了一個叛徒，我想你們諸神應該會比這個世界上的信徒還要慌張吧，說不定就趁機內鬥了起來。神，也是如此愚笨跟醜惡啊！」
    「看來接下來繼續對話也是浪費時間了，雖然不能將你強制退場，但是在規章中神明能玩的小手段還是有的。」藍神說著。
    「果然，對自己人下手真不好啊，明明跟我訂下契約時說得如此偉大，我可是一步步遵從神明大人的指示，那邊的勇者叫阿威嗎?你要小心藍神啊，不要像我一樣變成棄卒被神明利用了喔。」狐人眼看了我一方說著。
    「吵死了，這種裝熟栽贓手法也太拙劣了，讓你去這世界的盡頭好好的懺悔惹怒我的代價吧，神技，遣散。」
    藍神的雙眼忽然開瞳睜開，雙瞳綻放出藍色光芒，魔法陣在狐人腳下立刻構成，昊光如同噴泉般從陣中噴發，瞬間蓋掉玉藻的金色魔氛跟守護的保衛陣。
   狐人被彈射飛離至上空，不知道會朝那裡飛，只是留下一句。
   「我們還會再見面的。」便在天空作化做流星而去。
   「這招不是應該會把他彈射到宇宙空間去嗎？」阿努比斯淡定的問著。
   「不可能，憑著他的實力，能把他彈到這片大陸的另外一端已經是萬幸了。想不到有那麼實力堅強的穿越者啊，這下問題大了。」藍神問答完後，呈現一個人的喃喃自語，開眼的雙眼也默默消失，變成只有嘴巴的藍光人原樣。
   「難道，你就是幕後的黑手嗎？」阿努比斯再問。
   「拜託，你居然會相信那狐人的鬼話，我們都認識幾十年了。」
   「如果不是你的話，那會是誰呢？」
   「我想我們最近應該要緊急開一次會，但是我想也抓不到內鬼，你能來嗎？」
   「如果到藍獅城的十二神大殿那邊的祭壇，我應該可以施術通靈過去神之廳。」
   「好，就這樣，那我再去看看勇者一眼，看看有沒有其他問題。」
   藍神說完後，朝我這邊走來。
   我躺在荷馬的雙膝上，荷馬跟我一直沉默著聽著他們三人的會談。
   「很抱歉，跟原本設想的情況差異太大，突然之間有兩組穿越者，而且另外一名還是以毀滅世界為目標的，我們評議會會找出解決方法，並且也會對你的契約進行跟目的修改，總而言之，辛苦你了。」
    藍神摸著我的臉，柔和地鼓勵我說，希望能安撫我。
    但是我心中十分怨愾，現在是甚麼情形，這個是甚麼糞game。
    不過那股柔和越發越大，我如同浸在溫暖的水面上漂浮，我便闔上眼睛睡去了。

  「你還剩下八條命喔，我會幫你向諸神求情給你一些福利跟優惠的，現在，好好休息吧。」


(在p站的異名同架構鏡相作品: R18(我要來報復社會): http://www.pixiv.net/novel/show.php?id=7335340
 設定跟走向有些不同，並且可能是興趣使然的更新，如果反應佳會繼續P站更新)

----------


## thevoidfancy

意識遠走，然後我如同一個人走進幕間。
    因為跟荷馬簽下靈魂契約之後，我們就會彼此互享記憶。
    所以我現在在疑似夢中所看見的是，那過去荷馬的記憶，也就是說，此時我才能理解為甚麼荷馬始終不敢直視跟言說的過往。

     那時候雨下著，樹葉尚未枯黃，是在潮濕悶熱的雨季，應該是春末夏初的雨季，大雨滂沱，即使是白晝也被濃厚的層雲掩蓋天色昏暗。
    荷馬一人頹坐在漏水的幽暗牢房裡，地磚早已被雨水打濕，他一個人坐在水漥裡，微微地顫抖，好似帶著不甘心的哭聲，但是這個牢房除了荷馬以外，都是空的，沒有關著其他犯人，也沒有守衛守在內部。
    空蕩蕩的牢房，只仰賴小窗透露出的昏暗照明。只剩下蕭颯的雨聲跟風聲。
    有人進到牢房外部，疑似該守衛獄卒發生衝突。
    「太子殿下，你不能硬闖啊！」
    「我今天叫你們放人就放人，有誰問起，就說是我萊昂  師嚎親自放人的，不用為難你們！」
     牢房大門傳來爭論聲，似乎有人在拉扯，碰的一聲，大門被打開。站在門外的是身材巍峨，肌肉壯碩的獅人，身姿帶著無上的霸氣，一步步走進牢房，而後方的犬獄卒不敢動作只是靜靜守在後頭。
    太子走到了關著荷馬的個人牢房，從鐵欄處看著躲著牆邊蜷縮發抖的荷馬，他的囚犯裝衣不蔽體，擋不住這牢房的濕冷。獅人看到後面露憂傷，一言不發用手掌單手將鎖頭掐碎，打開了鐵杆的門，傳來了門樞紐機嘎作響的不諧和音，迴盪地傳在整座牢獄。
    「老師抱歉，我來晚了，我們走吧。」萊昂說著，充滿歉意。
     荷馬一個人縮著，沒有回話。
    「很抱歉，父王嘗試制我出手，我反抗禁衛軍的壓制，但是仍不敵，導致被下藥昏迷，抗爭行動之後發生至今三天了……」
    「這三天……，這裡關著的元老院犬人議員，一個個被拉出牢房，你知道他們，去哪了嗎……」
    「老師，……我很遺憾……」
    「他們被拉去刑場之前，交代了遺言……，可是……，我為甚麼都想不起來他每個人的託付，那是他們的遺言啊……，為甚麼…，我連好好幫同志交辦後事的能力……，都做不到。」
    「老師，我們現在趕快離開這裡吧……」
    「他們被拖走離開之時，還一直鼓勵被關著的我們，不要放棄希望。」
    「老師，我們該走了！」
    「他們在牢獄外被處決時，我還聽到他們死前的大喊。」
    「老師，抱歉了。」
    「為了自由、平等、博愛，為了自由、平等、博愛啊啊啊！」
     荷馬情緒崩潰了，失心的大喊著，一直哭喊著那三個單詞。
      淚無法止，荷馬抱著頭痛哭，好似頭發生劇痛，在原地掙扎著。
     太子見狀不是辦法，獨自走進牢房之間將荷馬抱起，用雙手抱著荷馬，讓他趴在自己肩上搬運著，一步步走出幽暗的牢獄。
    「老師，……請你閉上，眼睛吧…」
    走出牢獄後，荷馬倒在太子雄厚的肩上，眼神睜大看著太子的後方。
    看見的是，所謂的元老院議員，以及其他異議份子被處決的屍體。
    有些被掛著絞刑台上，有些斷頭的屍體隨意擺放在地上，屍體在燒毀的伙行台上已經乾枯焦黑。
    有些頭顱放在檯子上，那些是元老院的知名議員，下面還有名牌寫上它們的名字。
    大雨將屍臭味沖刷走了，荷馬也不在發出聲音。
    他，呆滯了，在太子的肩上，一同淋著大雨，看著過去的同事，一同奮鬥的同志，一同分享理想的朋友，最後一面，卻甚麼話也說不出來了。
    也哭不出來了，他只想忘卻，他們臨死最後一刻的就義的面容跟哭喊。
    如同跑馬燈一樣，不斷在這場雨中迴轉，最後消若無聲。
    只剩下他們面部扭曲，不動卻好似痛苦充滿遺憾的表情。
    他受衝擊到昏迷過去了，在太子堅定的步伐上。
    只剩下，雨聲跟風聲。

    太子將兩眼放空，沒有生趣的荷馬放在魔車上，荷馬醒著但此時已經萬念俱灰如同活死人般，太子萊昂一同搭上了六人座的敞篷魔車，其他同夥帶著穿著連帽斗篷，驅動魔車在皇都的石路大道上駕駛著。
    沿路上，盡是被鎮壓完的血腥場景。
    了無生息的人倒在路旁，有些四肢殘缺，有人被火燒盡後，枯黑的屍體仍在路旁沒人處理。
    建築上窗戶殘破，房舍大門傾開，看似有爆發火災的殘骸遺跡，但現在都已被大雨澆熄。
    洗不掉的是，各種文字的塗鴉，任意的寫在鎮壓場景之中，寫在被摧毀的臨時防禦工事，寫在被燒毀，撕毀的旗幟上。
    寫在，倒亂一旁的屍體旁邊，如同生前的遺言。
    自由，平等，博愛。
    荷馬注意街上暴亂的殘骸，沒有活人的出沒。
    他恢復一絲情緒，開始焦急地想把一切的景色都看清楚，躁鬱地，焦急地，然後失控的繼續吼叫。
    「都是，我害的，都是我害的。」
     在他旁邊的貓人連忙將架住他，荷馬坐在兩個貓人中間，一個抓著晶石的駕駛桿，另一個扶手在荷馬身上冒出藍色光芒。
     「神聖魔法第一級，鎮靜術。」
     「老師這樣，還好嗎？」駕駛的貓人這樣問著。
     「他接受到很大的衝擊，因為當初元老會議員被抓走時，他沒料到民眾居然也會大規模抗議要求皇室放人並且要求父皇退下皇位，最後大型衝突不斷變成整座城的暴動。接下來就是皇室血腥鎮壓跟發布戒嚴，這些都不是老師預想中發生的事。」太子很黯然的回答。
     「原本元老院只是想發動議事杯葛，將年度預算暫緩凍結為手段，要求更改下一次民選制度跟相關貪腐法治條例，然而瘋王路易就做出這邊雷霆手段，才變成血腥的場面吧。」駕車的貓人如此說著。
     「凱恩，父皇並不是瘋王啊！」
     「萊昂，我們的起義抗爭也不是暴動啊！」凱恩貓人不甘示弱的說。
     「那其他弟子，街貓團的其他人，怎麼樣了呢，雖然我們是貓人，處境應該比犬人好一點，但是也是有為數不少的人被波及，甚至犧牲了。那其他人怎麼樣了，太子有相關訊息嗎？」
      另一個安撫荷馬的貓人這樣問著。
     「父皇下令，如果是貓族的貴族子弟，通通帶回自家軟禁，如果是商業重要人士或知識分子，繳付金錢交保後等候未來法庭候傳，如果是貓人平民就全部抓拿調查清楚。如果不是貓族的話，不看身分就……，而老師是我好不容易保下來的。」 萊昂沉痛地如此說。
     「殺無赦嗎？想必一定用上禁衛軍的特情組織黑犬部隊吧，這群吃裡扒外的犬人就是最後對付自族的腳色，拉撒路，你說說看你在這裡看到了甚麼。」凱恩問著施展鎮靜術的貓人叫拉撒路。他說。
     「抗議民眾接受黑犬部隊鎮壓時哭喊著，犬人不殺犬人，但是他們還是被有效率的屠殺，畢竟民眾是沒有武器，沒有動員跟戰鬥技巧，更別說魔法了。基本上如果想要到處逃竄的話，精通剿滅暗殺的黑犬部隊而言，民眾只是躲貓貓的活靶。而且我覺得怪異的地方是，黑犬部隊也類似魔法的技術，但我不了解其魔素組成跟迴路原理。」
     「我很遺憾……，而且黑犬部隊是直屬於父皇的組織，即便我在皇室之中多年，也是第一次親眼看見他們的行動，他們直接對我下毒，而讓我軟禁無力反抗才導致現在這樣的局面跟悲劇。」太子黯然地說。
     「如果遺憾的話，還不如趕快把你老爸推翻掉，不過黑犬部隊居然給對當今太子下毒，你老爸真是強勢手段。」凱恩怒斥的回答。
     「那目前，有整理出傷亡名單了嗎？」拉撒路問著太子。
     「現在皇室還在繼續清查跟捉拿，我想還沒有做出統計。」
     「三天前，抗議最高峰時聚集在下城區廣場的百姓約莫十萬人吧，也是鎮壓的開始點，最後整個進行全規模的鎮壓，然後擴散到中城區跟商業區，傷亡人應該更多，可能約莫二十萬。」凱恩分析著。
     「整座皇城也才兩百萬居民，就會少掉十分之一人口嗎？太誇張了。」拉撒路驚訝的說，然後看見荷馬聽完後眼睛驚恐的樣子，他們便不再繼續討論了。
    他們在大雨中奔馳，荷馬被施術情緒強制保持鎮定，可是卻一直被告知這三天中發生各種嚴重慘案，而他們這些貓人都是荷馬的弟子，自行組成街貓團，負責跟平民百姓宣傳政治理想跟活動，並且與其他民間團體跟勢力結合。
    原本只是民眾抗爭的活動，打算以非暴力的方式對皇世施壓，想不到聚集如此多的皇城人民參加響應。
    而這樣皇室跟政府的立場更為艱難，路易王則下戒嚴令，先派出警衛隊盡快鎮壓平息騷動。
    衝突發生太過突然跟激烈，導致民間團體失去控制，人民直接暴力反抗，導致皇室必須使用霹靂手段，就派出黑犬部隊強行鎮壓。
    最後，變成了屠殺，議員死亡，人民死亡。但是皇室掌握到完全的權力。
   也沒有人再敢出面反抗，甚至出聲批評。

    如是，他們走過的下城區了無人煙，路上除了遺體之後便沒有其他人。
    要不就是門窗深鎖，只剩下害怕的民眾偷偷看著魔車在雨裡呼嘯經過。
    「都是我害得，都是我害得……」
    荷馬繼續廢怯地喃喃自語。

   「把車停下來！現在獅嚎城頒布戒嚴令，任何人都不能進出大門。」
    當魔車即將通過獅嚎城西方大城門時，魔車被大門守衛攔阻下來。
    萊昂太子跳下了車，守衛一認出太子的身分，紛紛單膝跪下致意。
    「本太子現在要讓這車人出城，如果上頭怪罪下來，就說是我執意放行，罪責全歸在我身上。」太子大聲向眾人下令。
    「太子殿下，戒嚴令發布後即便是太子殿下也必須要遵守的啊！這是國法啊！」一名看起來像隊長的貓人如此說著，除了那名貓人以後，其他守衛皆是犬人。
    「如果你們不放行，我也只好強行突破，終究結果還是一樣，但是你們可以選擇忠心的稟報上級，或是現在被我打到重傷無法行動反擊，並且最後還是被冠上失責。這兩條路給你選擇。」
     太子散發怒氣渾身毛髮皆豎起，抽出了配劍，準備進行戰鬥。
     貓人隊長起身，示意身後其他部下過來並且囑咐大家起身回到自己的崗位，然後過了一陣子大門便打開來了。
    「我已經通知上層，是太子下達命令放走魔車裡的若干人，但我們必須要對魔車上的人做調查記錄。」隊長對太子如此說道。
    「不用，我說了算。你們照做便是，我會聽從跟接受父王的怪罪跟懲罰。」
    「如果車上有通緝犯的話，就是我們小守衛負擔不起。」
    「就由我來負擔得起就好，否則你們現在就負擔不起我的劍。」
    隊長看起來對於太子強硬的要求無言以對，只好再派一個人去稟報。
    大門完全的敞開，看見外頭跨越護城河的石橋，萊昂走到魔車旁跟一行人道別。
    「如此這樣為難士官兵，還知法犯法，以後會沒辦法成為一名明君的。」
    凱恩如此這麼說，事實上不知道這次道別後，他們是否還有相見的一天。
    「太子不跟我們一起走嗎？」拉撒路說。
    「我還必須在皇城確認一些職務，你們先趕快去藍獅城與沃爾夫會合吧，我相信藍獅城應該還在他的掌握中，他會負責接應你們，我隨後也會前往與你們會合。」太子回答。
    「呵，下一任灰狼王沃爾夫嗎？想不到他不在皇城原來是到藍獅城做好下一步最糟糕的準備，可是如果藍獅城也被接管了怎麼辦呢？」凱恩問道。
    「那就帶著老師能逃多遠就逃多遠，有必要就往邊境逃走，或是躲在偏遠的村落，等待時機平穩了再跟我們聯絡。」太子回答，並且將一面令牌交給他們，以備不時之需。
    「重點是，老師要活著，理念跟人群才能繼續被號召。就靠你們了。」
     太子交代完最後一句話，魔車就急速在西方大道上奔馳。
     荷馬回頭看著壯碩的太子，他揮手告別，最後在遠駛的魔車視野中變得渺小。

     離開皇城約莫一個小時，而大雨絲毫沒停，當凱恩因為駕車而魔素耗盡，則換拉撒路駕車讓自己能休息補充魔素。他們均是橘色的貓人，原本是孤兒但是被貴族發覺有魔法的潛能被收養，成為魔法師跟護衛，雇用他們年輕的貴族繼承人也是荷馬的弟子。再被政府監視軟禁之前，他們的主人派出這兩個情比兄弟的貓人法師前往支援太子救出自己老師。
    而其他兩名都是黑色的貓人，分別是簡跟本，是另外一名貴族的私人護衛，奉命前來幫助太子。
    一般有才能貓人無論出身貴賤，都會被貴族僱用或收養。而這些因為自身能力優異的貓人接受荷馬主導建制派份子理想的號召，組成街貓團來組織動員，甚至彼此交流情報跟合作。
    但是原本約有兩百人以上的街貓團，至今也只剩下這四個人了，其餘人不見蹤影，也有可能正常躲避風頭或是潛藏起來了。
    「再不久，可能追兵就會上來了。」凱恩說。
    「有可能嗎？我們已經開了快一個小時，而且太子應該會想辦法阻擋他們吧。」
    「如果是直屬的黑犬部隊，一接獲通報就會趕上來抓我們了。而且我更擔心的是接下來的路都可能被接管會有檢查哨，下一座城市是洛蘭城，如果還能平安通過那邊的話，也代表藍獅城還沒戒嚴。還有再一個小時的車程啊！」凱恩說著，但是拉撒路看著前路感到驚慌。
     「那個是，檢查哨……!？」拉撒路指著前面有一批人駐紮放置路障的崗哨，而且駐守的部隊戴著黑色的面罩跟輕裝甲。
     「是黑犬部隊，糟了。」凱恩運起魔氛。

     「請您們立刻停車，配合我們檢查。」對方一名蒙面軍士在遠方大吼如此這樣說。
     「該怎麼辦了，凱恩！」拉撒路問著。
     「加速闖過去，魔法屏障。」
     凱恩施法將加速的魔車用法陣保護著，魔車如同戰車一般衝撞前方阻擋的路障跟守衛。兵士紛紛逃開，但是突破路障後，忽然有一股異常清脆的金屬開匣聲啟動了某個機關。
    「不對！光魔法，緊急逃生術！」
     如同阿努比斯的神技傳送術一樣，車上的其他人快速被疾光帶往包圍後脫出至前方十餘公尺，荷馬最後看到的在一片混亂殘骸中，施術者橘貓人拉撒路只剩他一人還坐在壞傾的魔車上，周圍都是紛飛的石塊、磚瓦跟木屑之中，魔車正在崩塌壞滅。
     在這短短的瞬間他們互相看著，拉撒路笑了。
     接下來地上燃動了火氣，從地面衝出爆破，殘骸飛散，只於熊熊烈焰席捲燃燒整個崗哨，有些守衛受到波及全身著火抽動逃竄，最後跟其他臨難的兵士倒地不起。剩下不祥的黑煙在大雨之中扶搖之上。
    在爆破後緊急逃生的個人倒在泥濘的路上，簡跟本兩兄弟先將肯恩扶起。
     「那是……魔法地雷嗎？」站起來的凱恩想要扶起荷馬說著。
     「居然用上禁止使用的魔法地雷用在路哨上，這個國家已經瘋了。」本說。
     「拿魔法地雷裝在皇城跟西部唯一連通道路的崗哨上，這個政府根本瘋了。」如果雙身子的簡，順應著他黑貓兄弟的話接著。
     「或許就是要防止我們這種用魔車硬闖的恐怖份子所以才設下的。」
      肯恩凝重地回答，他安撫一下荷馬。
     「老師，有沒有大礙，有沒有受傷。」
     「拉撒路……，拉撒路…，他死了嗎？他死了嗎！？」
    荷馬意思到自己的學生因為救他，捲入爆炸後死亡。精神十分不穩定甚至智能跟言語都發生了退化。
    「很遺憾，拉撒路犧牲了他自己，救了我們大家。」肯恩很沉痛在荷馬面前這樣說著。
    「怎麼會這樣，拉撒路，拉撒路啊！為甚麼又有人因為我而死，為什麼要救我而死！」
    荷馬如同失語一般在大雨中嚎哭，跪坐在泥濘之中，凱恩也只能抱著在泥濘中的他。
    「老師這樣還好嗎？」本問著。
    「老師這樣應該沒有辦法繼續下去了吧？」簡回答。
    「我看我們只好繞路走穿過原野的小徑，大道上可能還有多的警衛站跟巡邏人員，我們遇上第一個就已經犧牲掉拉撒路了，街貓團也只剩下我們三個人了。只好先找地方把老師安頓好再說。」凱恩如此回答。
    「但是，看來對方沒有要放過我們的意思。」簡說著。
     簡跟本回首面對崗哨，長劍出鞘準備攻擊。
     有五名兵士完好地從火焚的殘垣中走出，每一個都身穿輕裝甲，手持長劍跟黑色犬型面罩。
    「是沒被波及的倖存者嗎？」本推論。
    「凱恩，你先帶老師離開。這邊我們先擋著。」簡說。
    「吃屎啦，當然是一起把他們做掉先，魔法飛彈。」
     凱恩馬上招出七顆光球迎擊佇立待機的兵士，原本高速飛行居然被他們輕鬆閃避跟掠過。然後有三名衛士持劍急速的奔走過了，宛如被施加了加速術一樣。
    「這是，加速術？」肯恩驚道。
    「不對，那是魔法道具，疾行靴。」本說
    「連魔法道具都用上了，這不好大。」簡說。
    黑貓雙子一前一後衝上去迎擊，但是對方的神速先刺入了站在前方的簡的胸膛，在簡嚥氣之前抓住對方身體，零距離的刺穿對方的喉嚨。然後雙雙倒地。
    站在後方的本面對兩人，他的眼光抓住其中一人的動作，瞬間的橫劈斬斷對方頭顱，但是也露出破綻，讓第三人砍斷他持刀的手。
    本用另一隻胳膊抱住對方，對方不斷掙扎並且用劍一直攻擊。
    「拜託你了，肯恩。」本回頭默默看著肯恩。
    「可惡啊，雷魔法第三級，落雷術。」
    本站的位置地上出現白光的魔法陣，被挾住的兵士掙脫的更加激烈，可是已經逃不開本最後死亡的懷抱。電光從天空中的烏雲落下，轟鳴完只剩兩具焦黑的遺體，倒下。
    「本！簡！」荷馬雨中大喊。
    「老師請你趕快離開，這裡太危險了。」肯恩直凜凜地看著前方，他知道前面還有兩個黑犬兵士他必須處理，已經沒有前排人士可以幫他護衛了。
    而且他知道，如果他失手的話，老師就會死。
   「親手殺死自己同伴的感想如何了？」站在最後方的黑犬說著，他的裝備比其他兵士精良，可能是隊長或是幹部的腳色。
   「你待會就會體會到死掉的感覺，先回答我，先前北方跟東方聯合開發出來的魔法道具，不是說會迴路失常會炸傷操作者而全部回收銷毀了嗎？怎麼現在你們用得那麼開心。」
   「當然是騙老百姓的啊，這種東西一定是先運用在軍事或是情治單位上的啊，不過一眼就識貨的你們，不適也打算做同樣的事情。」
    因為，其實建制派底下的激進組織，的確也掌握了一些魔法道具的基礎，想用生產用於革命活動上面。
    所以，黑犬部隊能那麼快速的鎮壓數萬人民，就是使用加裝魔素持續運作的魔法迴路帶有強大附魔效果的魔法道具，而導致的結果。舉凡魔法地雷，魔法道具，這場暴動之下受害者都是新世代武器試驗下的犧牲品。
    所以數萬人的鎮壓跟死亡，都只是皇室政府的預謀好的而已。
    凱恩露出憤怒的表情，「你們把人命看作什麼啦！」大喊著。
   「你們這些愚蠢的人民，才不知道真正的敵人是誰，還有我們的努力到底為了什麼？這些武器跟道具才能幫我打倒魔獸，打倒神明!」
   「我們這群貓人幫犬人爭取平等解放階級，你們這群犬人幫貓人貴族當奴才迫害百姓，你們真令我感到噁心。說甚麼打倒魔獸，打倒神明，只是幫皇室貴族打倒人民而已。」
   「多說無益，你們受死吧。」黑犬隊長下令，兩人一前一後的向肯恩衝刺。如果肯恩使用魔法攻擊會由前方兵士進行阻擋，而後頭的隊長立刻從死角攻擊。
   肯恩立刻蹲下來手摸大地。「地魔法第三級，泥沼術。」
   即便黑犬兩人快速奔走過來，原先的泥路已經被魔法變成沼澤，隊長察覺對方使用的魔法立刻停下腳步，前方的兵士依然繼續衝刺才驚覺自己在下沉，在肯恩五公尺處發現自己腰部以下都沉在地表之下並且持續要被淹沒。
   兵士無助地向後頭的隊長求援。「隊長，怎麼辦，救救我。」
   「不要過來，要不然就像你的部下一樣，落盡地土被溺死。」
   凱恩進行威嚇，此時創造出時間讓他有機會能累積魔素準備對付隊長的魔法。
    隊長站在的位置，剛好是簡跟本兩個一人一殺的戰鬥位置，看起來似乎還沒有被肯恩的魔法影響。他聳聳了肩，蹲低之後一躍。
    然後雙腳落在困在泥沼裡的兵士，把兵士當作跳板在往天空一跳。而他的部下承受不了隊長的體重就沉入地底裡去。
    隊長再跳起來從空中準備向肯恩劈砍。
    「真是瘋子。」肯恩喃喃自語，然後詠唱魔法。
    如果前路不通的話，明明就可以從原野繞路，為何還拿部下當腳踏墊，肯恩應該是這樣心想。
    「魔法飛彈！」四顆飛彈從肯恩手中接連飛去向半空中的黑犬隊長飛去。
    在空中的黑犬瞬間變成活靶，被魔法集中爆破後，卻繼續維持攻擊的姿勢向肯恩襲來，即將斬向他的面容。
    「魔法屏障。」肯恩張開防護用的魔法陣。
    但是他沒料到黑犬隊長的刀居然像擊碎玻璃一般砍碎了防衛魔法，並且直斬從他的肩膀砍進到他的軀幹，濺出大片鮮血。」
    「怎麼可能……」肯恩驚訝的說，並且嘔出鮮血。
    「破魔效果兵器，專門對付你們這群魔法師用的。」
    「可惡，電擊！」
     電光從肯恩身體發出，他拉住對方，將電力導引到對方身上。
     一陣衝擊之下，對方好似沒有大礙一樣。
    「難道…除了破魔兵器以後…」
    「沒錯，還有魔抗防具，只是很抱歉不能量產給每個兵士使用，那你就好好去死吧！」
     隊長的劍貫穿了肯恩的腹部。
    「電擊術！」
     電光再次的發動，肯恩握著對方的劍，這次對方感受對一陣麻痺暈眩感。
    「哈哈哈，魔法還是有效果的，還有要打倒魔法師之前一定要先把頭或是手先砍掉，要不然是阻止不了魔法師的，電擊！」
     肯恩視死將隊長用力抱住後發動第三次電擊，肯恩越來越虛弱，但是法術一次比一次有用，不過黑犬隊長似乎仍然沒受到巨創。
    「老師等等去拿他們的疾行靴逃跑吧，記得不要在走大道，還有要注意城市是否已經被掌握住了。」凱恩大喊著確定後頭的荷馬聽得到他的發言。
    「可惡啊，你們這群暴民！」
    「電擊！」
    電光乍現，第四次的電擊，不過隊長快要掙脫了凱恩的束縛。
    「很可惜，不能再繼續保護老師了。請老師一定要好好的活下去。」
    火焰的魔素在肯恩周圍累積，聚集將兩人圍住，肯恩好似在確認，接下來的魔法不會波及到荷馬。
    「肯恩，你做什麼，不要啊！」荷馬哭著大喊。
    「希望，有來生的話再做老師的學生。」肯恩說著。
    「快放開我，快放開我！你們這群瘋子！」黑犬隊長一邊掙扎地大喊。
    「為了自由、平等、博愛，火魔法第三級，自爆術。」
   火焰爆破，在爆炸後，屍塊橫飛，只剩脂肪燒完後出現的惡臭味。
   在大雨之中，煙霧散去火花熄滅，只剩荷馬一個人跪在泥路上。

  「都是我害的。」荷馬不再哭喊，靜靜自言自語說出這句話，流不出眼淚。



小記: 目前應該還有5話的存量，最近想了想故事大綱推估接下來
        大約預計還要再80話就可以完結 (約莫40萬字)
       可是原本預計12-15萬要結束的地方，其故事的推展現在也只到了一半 (中間到底發生甚麼事)
       所以預計依照這種風格跟習慣有可能要花上80萬字才會完結  (眼神死)，也大致上是六本書的規模
       恩，目前已經寫了快一本書文字了就已經花了兩個月左右時間，六本書豈不就是一整年..........
       畢竟是興趣使然隨便寫寫，希望大家能多多支持或者回復一下 (好我一定會找到時間來改錯字的)
       感謝大家這個月的支持，讓我繼續寫下去的動力!!
       希望這個故事有寫到完結的一天

然後繼續補上敗德版的平行世界: http://www.pixiv.net/novel/member.php?id=13176871
(我發現我寫R18有很詭異的言情小說風格，覺得可怕)

----------


## thevoidfancy

荷馬孓然一人走在大雨的道路上，開始了動作。
    肯恩自爆將黑犬隊長消滅掉，半生不熟的肉塊散落在泥濘的地土上。
    先前因泥沼術變做沼澤的地方已經固化回正常的道路。
    想必被淹沒在泥水裡的兵士已經在地下被活埋窒息了，否則現在就應該會全力掙扎挖出土壤。
    簡受到嚴重的劍傷，胸腔跟腹腔都被刀刃貫穿，現在躺在地上身體冰冷了無生息。
    而本與對方的屍體被雷擊已經成焦黑，完全無法辨認出原形。
    荷馬用雙手撫著將簡的眼闔上，將他們殺死兩位兵士的靴子都脫下，在戰鬥後屍體之中找出錢財，以及羅盤跟地圖，好不容易在爆破的屍塊才找到太子的令牌。
    因為魔車引爆的魔法地雷，火焰依舊在延燒，看來也無法回收更多東西。
    在混亂的崗哨現場找尋到乾糧跟飲水，要不然接下來逃難的過程會十分艱辛。
    拉撒路，就這樣死在爆破後，埋在瓦礫之下。
    是否要幫他們收屍，至少將簡跟本收埋嗎？
    可是遠看往獅嚎城的方向，疑似有金獅子旗幟跟魔車隊好似正在靠近。
    追兵已經到了嗎？
    荷馬將腳硬塞較小的疾行靴後，全力向原野奔跑，他發覺跑步異常迅速，如電如霧，下一覺察，他已經在墊步到剛剛看見那原野中單獨一棵的大桑樹。
    他距離約莫離西方大道2百公尺以上觀察遠處的兵隊，他們依稀戴著黑色的面罩，每個人都下魔車動員起來勘查現場，也要了解發生甚麼衝突，以及是否有生還者。
    荷馬知道，對方也是有疾行靴的裝備，如果他現在被發現非常有可能被他們追上，也只好趁現在還沒曝露時趕快跑走。
    抱歉，肯恩，抱歉，本，抱歉，簡，抱歉了，拉撒路。
    他心想，身為老師的我，我很抱歉。
    讓你們死了，還無法為你們收埋。我對這一切感到抱歉。
   荷馬頭不回向灰暗的雨色跑去，在原野中直直地跑去，也不知道前方會到甚麼地方，而全身獸毛跟斗篷全都濕了。
    他什麼都沒想，跑到雨都停了，跑到了疾行靴超過了使用幅度，皮革就會自己分解掉，脫落灰化。
    他心想，原來如此，當魔素耗盡就會啟動自毀的機關，以防止他人濫用嗎？
    天色已黑，荷馬發現附近有座村落便小心走了進去，發現裡面尚未皇城的警衛或是黑犬部隊，他迅速地找到留宿的地方，向主人索取食物跟水袋，並且請求幫他準備熱水澡。
    花上大半的盤纏，犬人主人才願意提供這些服務，在晚上接待一名全身髒汙泥濘的可疑旅人，即便代價甚高絕非是一場好生意，特別是在這個敏感時分。
    這樣會不會就被認定是通緝犯或是逃亡人士，說不定會被這戶人家出賣也說不定，荷馬一路小心翼翼，特別注意房間內是否從外面鎖上，以及主人一舉一動，盡可能要維持一有動靜就要馬上逃走的準備。
    經過打聽，荷馬身處正好是洛蘭城北方50公里處的格林威治村，此地也是犬人為主的村落，如果要前往藍獅城的話，應該再花上一支疾行靴的功率就抵達得了。
    荷馬閉著眼睛躺在床上，仔細聆聽是否有任何接近房間的聲響。
    而他下一眼看到的魚肚白的天空，是隔天早晨之後，一覺天明的他才發覺自己是多麼沒有警覺心。
    立刻他紮好裝束出發，留下幾枚硬幣當小費被踏出門外，屋子的人好似還在睡眠之中，他竟悄悄地把大門闔上，希望不要驚動到屋內的人。
    出了門確定現在應該太陽剛起來的時分，村內依舊十分寂靜。
    在廣場後，才發現政府公告通知在全國各地懸賞建制派相關民議人士，舉發一連串在皇城的暴動都是建制派人士策畫並且煽動，如果發現可疑人士請即刻通知警衛隊。
    然而在這個小村落裡，可能只有地方鄉親自行組成的巡守隊或民兵，官方的警衛隊或守衛在此地沒有據點跟崗哨。
    那招待他留宿的主人，是已經通知地方巡守隊了，或是，看在同為犬人的分上好心收留他呢？無論如何，皇城通緝令已經發送，代表他繼續留在這裡已經不安全了。
    他趁著早上昏暗的日光，踏著魔法道具疾行靴的神行，往西南方70多公里的藍獅城前進。

    荷馬將進花了整個白天才抵達藍獅城的城郊，而大部分的體力跟時間都在找尋正確的道路上，花費精神確認方向，不時發現自己走錯路而又掉頭。
    當然，第二雙疾行靴也因此報銷，他來到附近平原一座小山丘，這裡剛好能夠看到藍獅城壯闊的城廓，使用潔白的石磚的城牆在陽光上反射出淡淡的藍光，尖聳的城塔也被漆成寶藍色。
    然後，他在山丘上剛好可以同時看到北門跟西門兩大城門的路況，看見來往的車隊都在城門口堵成一團，看似應該是一一通過檢查哨，非常緩慢的在推進。
    看來，藍獅城也在進行嚴格的管制，那，要這樣闖進去嗎？
    已經沒有疾行靴可以使用了？這些人是否也有類似的裝備，這樣硬闖是否會驚動到黑犬部隊？
    發生暴動後，身為犬人人王後裔沃爾夫他人身在藍獅城中，無論如何，皇室政府應該不敢對他下手，況且藍獅城的犬人組織甚多應該能保護得了他。
    藍獅城也有許多建制派的人士，現在可能接受政府的監控，目前說不定正在躲避風頭，過了一些時日的話他們應該能安穩躲過這次的追緝。
    如果暴動跟鎮壓發生在藍獅城的話，城內大部分的犬人應該也會起來起義，更有可能因此號朝周圍的犬族部落一同起義，這些就不只是單方面的暴動，是可能演變成內戰或是革命。
    這樣的話，究竟該不該進城呢？能通過檢查哨嗎?
    如果通不過檢查哨被逮捕的話下場會怎麼辦呢?應該會被藍獅家族所接管吧。
     而城內藍獅家族的態度又為何呢？太子妃嘉德麗亞是藍獅家的長女，自然是站在太子跟建制派的立場，但是實際上統轄藍獅城的是約書亞，算是分家中聲望最高的少主，他的態度是與皇城一同，站在貴族立場還是避免藍獅城進入紛亂，還是維持中立獨立的態度呢?
    看起來，藍獅城應該是響應中央皇城的命令發動戒嚴令，並且嚴格遵守人員管制跟盤查，以確保異議人士的逃竄跟行蹤。
    如果，藍獅城進入戒嚴統管狀態，那就逃吧，太子雷昂如此說。
    看來還是只好繼續逃了，往西邊繼續逃跑好了，要不然黑犬部隊如果開始發動向各地的地毯搜索就來不及了。等到局勢沉澱一下，再說好了。
    不要再有人，因為自己被拖累了。
    那要往哪裡逃跑呢，往北方走去還是西方走去呢？
    下一個較近的村莊，應該是往西北方六十公里的佩多拉村吧，往那裏去吧。

    荷馬在藍獅城原野上趕路著。
    走在無盡的麥田跟菜園之間。
   藍獅城中，那熟悉的街道，他最後的之一沃爾夫，還有從小侍奉的十二神大殿。
    他，即便現在如此潦倒，就依舊思念的那個人。
    他是否安好，他是否為自己擔心，他知道我還活著嗎？
    在無盡拓展的大地上，只是不斷走著，他什麼也不想了。
    估計要走兩整天的路，累了就倒頭睡覺休息著，直到太陽西下就睡在原野上，其實犬人的腳本來就不需要鞋子，但是長度跋涉的過程之中，腳掌也漸漸感到疼痛跟不適，目前仍無有人在追查以及被盤查，算是現在最幸運的一件事。
    或許戒嚴命令跟搜查令都先以皇城跟四大省會為主，如果大城市的狀況都被確切掌握，那城郊跟鄉村自動也無須擔憂。
    只不過，一想到只有皇城人民起來抗爭，而其他地方皆沒有響應，荷馬思考到自己自以為的組織動員跟本無法改變整個國家。不過這樣的缺憾，卻保護住其他大家的人民免受鎮壓跟暴政的犧牲。
    那遠處深鬱的樹影緩慢延展，這段時間，他孤獨一人逐漸放下了思考，開始不再去回想。而這樣的趕路卻默默療癒著他的心靈，遭逢巨變後至今，他一直都沒有這份心靈的平和。
     然後才發現前方已經是一片樹海，走了兩整天後，他看見遠處的村子點起燈火，在夜裡閃爍。
    荷馬走進了佩多拉村，走進村內唯一一間旅館跟酒店。
    他已經疲累非常，乾糧跟水早已在天黑之前就用盡了，他非常希望能得到一些食物跟一間客房，他的盤纏即將用完。
    他狼藉的吃完，旅館主人請他喝一杯麥酒。
    「客人，你打從哪裡來啊？怎麼那麼晚才來到馬其頓森林口的這座村莊。」非常高胖的主人這樣問著，全身雪白色毛髮十分豐滿的犬獸人，連脖子都看不太出來，或許是因為白色毛色所以看起來更為圓滾滾吧。
    「我從北方來，想要來西方這邊的遺跡考察的旅行學者，原本打算先到藍獅城的圖書館調閱資料，可是看起來藍獅城現在連外通勤十分困難，等候檢查的隊伍太久了，於是就先往西邊村落看看再說。」
    「因為從皇城中發生的暴動，所以最近每座大城都開始戒嚴跟管制，你的參拜真是不合時宜啊，你大概花了多久來這裡。」
    「用步行大概走了兩到三天，接下來的話，我要穿越森林的話該走哪條路會比較好呢？」
    「請問你是要到這裡前往的地方是？」
    「傳說中，西征王亞歷山大留下的遺址，這是我研究的課題。」
    「可是，當年被視為異教異端的亞歷山大的遺跡，可能不適合其他人前往吧！」
    「沒關係，總之就去考察看看，話說最近有甚麼大新聞，特別是關於皇城騷亂的部分，那西部這邊有受到什麼影響嗎？」
   「原則上就是元老院杯葛貴族政府，然後議員都被軟禁接下來民眾不滿民選議員被政府強制解散跟處份，於是就發動抗爭要求國王退位，接下來就被血腥鎮壓了。」
   「這麼慘烈，那皇室政府都沒有人一起反抗嗎？」
   「據說皇太子跟皇二子有持反對意見，不過都被軟禁起來，至於灰狼王沃爾夫，雖然在藍獅城擔任警衛隊隊長，卻依然持兵不動，並且接受藍獅城受中央軍隊接管。所以各大省會都響應皇城貴族的聲明，全面捉拿異議人士跟建制派人員。」
   「如果可疑份子被抓到或是舉報的話會怎麼辦呢？」
   「大概就這樣吧。」旅店老闆用手在下巴下畫了一刀。
   「這樣啊，那看起來，風波應該沒辦法那麼快平靜下來。」
   「大人啊，你從北方哪裡過來的呢？」
   「從雪虎城一路徒步旅行跟考察南下過來，所以不太了解這附近發生了什麼事情。」
   「雪虎城想要知道亞歷山大的遺跡做甚麼用呢？」
   「這只是我的私人研究跟個人興趣，要寫成論文用的。」
   「這樣真是怪了，如果拿出雪虎城的學者證，即便是藍獅城的管制也應該是暢通無阻的吧！」
   「真是抱歉啊，因為是私人研究所以沒有辦法申請到官方通行證明。」
    荷馬用打哈哈的方式也要瞞混過去，不過旅店主人好像沒發現出什麼大礙，便告訴他繼續往森林走去會到龍之潭，再繼續深入便會抵達亞歷山大村，這兩個地方便是森林中最有名兩個遺址。
    夜已深了，不知道為何，在店長的悉心招待之下，荷馬安心地熟睡了。

    隔天，店長主人為荷馬準備好乾糧，並且提問是否需要有人一同陪行。
    荷馬搖搖頭婉拒，便隻身踏上直通龍之潭跟亞歷山大往西北方向的道路。陽光燦爛，和風徐徐，荷馬經過一夜良好的休息，腳步踏的輕快，過不久就發現自己已經深入樹林之中。
    並且，羅盤的指針發生了混亂，無法判定方向。
    眼看也只有一條單向道路，所以應該也沒有問題吧。
    而店長準備的乾糧跟飲水，不知道會不會在抵達下一個村莊之前用完。
    從早上走在步道走至天黑，才勉勉強強的抵達了龍之潭，自己還先在湖邊草地的石碑旁靠著就打了一個瞌睡。
    夜風寒冷，荷馬經不起樹林的寒風，踏在橋梁往湖中島走去，試圖找到一個更好的庇護所能過夜。
    走至中間，才發現湖中島上有許多人為遺跡，到處都是石碑跟雕像，走上步道之後，他發現了一座祠堂，祠堂後頭有一個更加深幽的步道。
    在祠堂前方的石磚廣場，有個褐色毛色的犬獸人生起火堆坐著等待，他馬上就覺察荷馬的存在，示意請他過來。
    「我是阿蘭，是極西村落亞歷山大村的村長，請問你是荷馬  流犬先生的吧。」
    荷馬在他面前正襟危坐，他不發一語，空氣中只剩下營火燒響柴火的批哩啪啦的碎音。
    「在這座森林裡面，沒有我不知道的事，我受人之託要好好照顧你，並且保護你的安全。」
    「是誰委託你這麼做的，難道是佩多拉村的旅館主人嗎？」
     荷馬驚覺他完全不知道旅館主人的名字。
    「你說是亞倫嗎，好吧，你這樣想也是可以，總之我們村落的祭祀人員跟儀式都太偏向地方信仰了，所以需要正統的十二神祭禮跟神職人員，而且我們學校現在也缺乏教師，你也必須要好好工作，來做為保護收容你的代價，今天就先睡吧，我們明天啟程。」
     阿蘭說完後就把毯子丟了過來，荷馬完全呈現一頭霧水的狀況。
     「這裡是甚麼地方啊？」荷馬問著。
     「想必你也不知道吧，總之也是個老朋友跟一些討人厭的回憶的地方，還有那個步道就不要偷偷跑過去，走進去會被封印的怪物吃掉就對了，不過其實那隻怪獸也不算是壞人，這把手杖就給你吧，就當作是那隻怪獸送你的伴手禮。」
     阿蘭將放在地上的粗重樹結木杖遞給荷馬。
    「這樣看起來才比較像僧侶還是學者，好啦，今天就趕快睡了吧，我們還有走兩天路才會回到亞歷山大村。」阿蘭伸伸懶腰便蓋上毯子在火堆旁平躺睡著。
    荷馬也在火堆旁躺下，看見滿空星斗。
    他心想，此時，其他人還好嗎？
    下一次見面，又會是什麼時後呢？

    早上，火堆燒盡，阿蘭把荷馬叫醒，於是他們收收行李後，被繼續走在森林中的唯一道路。
    阿蘭走在前方，荷馬默默在後頭跟著。
    森林風緩緩地吹著，葉隙間透漏的白光也跟著閃爍偏移。
    荷馬忽然意識到甚麼，回著頭看著什麼。

    好似，正在看著我，那個只是旁觀他回憶跑馬燈的我。
    他瞇起眼睛，露齒笑著。
    荷馬，他能看到我嗎? 在這個回憶世界的意識流之中。
    而後，他便轉回頭，隨著阿蘭的腳步繼續前進了。    
    他們兩個人走在森林步道上，而我的意識被越拉越遠。
    最後留在眼中的，唯有在日光充足的林間中，那驀然回首對我展現的笑靨。


然後繼續補上敗德版的平行世界: http://www.pixiv.net/novel/member.php?id=13176871
(世界線好像要開始分歧了.....糟糕)

----------


## thevoidfancy

過去，一年半前，包廂

   「客人，這樣子按摩的療程就已經結束了喔。」
   「這麼快啊，喔，對了，這是給你的小費，小師傅。」
   「恩，真是感激不盡，那這樣我就先離開，等至客人整理好後，直接從包廂離開就可以，請確定自己的隨身物品跟貴重物品不要忘記帶。」
   「時間還沒用完，可以留下來再陪陪我嗎？小師傅。」
   「恩，好啊，那要躺在客人旁邊嗎？」
   「真好啊，想不到第一次光顧，就體會到你們服務真周到，你叫甚麼名字啊？」
   「阿威，網站上有我的相片跟名字啊，如果下次還想找我的啊，可以打電話先來預約喔！」
   「我叫Paul，叫我保羅就好。」
   「好，保羅先生，你想聊甚麼呢？」
   「恩，你年紀多大啦？」
   「今年23了，大學剛畢業要進研究所了。」
   「真的，假的啊，我還以為你是大一生或高中生之類，有娃娃臉喔！」
   「承蒙您的厚愛跟指名。」
   「所以，為什麼想要做這個工作呢？」
   「當然是為了錢啊，要繳學費跟生活費。」
   「賺得很多嗎？」
   「目前我才剛出道，現在客人繳得費用大多都先拿去抵培訓費，所以現在收入都主要靠著客人的小費。」
   「這樣聽起來好像是被雇主惡意剝削的感覺，沒問題嗎？」
   「畢竟這可是地下經濟啊，是沒有法律跟執法人員能保障的，不管也還好，畢竟培訓費我也沒先預支，而且這部分我也快付清了，以後就會有較高的抽成跟收入。老闆跟前輩對我也不賴，規定也挺自由跟彈性的，所以對學生族而言是一個不錯的打開機會。」
   「這麼聽說，阿威也算是紅牌囉。」
   「也還好，最近就差不多一天一個客戶，不過對我而言已經是極限了。」
   「這樣啊，也是辛苦錢啊。家裡的人知道嗎？」
   「只好瞞著家裡人，說在餐廳或旅館做服務生這樣。」
   「讓我抱一下吧，辛苦囉，阿威。」
   「那，保羅先生是做什麼的？」
   「是外派到這裡的經理喔，坐辦公桌的。」
   「手上，有婚戒喔。」
   「對啊，太太跟女兒在老家，分隔兩地呢。」
   「那怎麼又會來這個地方，跟我做這種事情呢？」
   「沒辦法囉，我們這代人也只好這樣過著雙重身分，你們年輕人應該比我們自由太多了。你要不要當我小老婆啊，讓我包養你喔！」
   「別說這種玩笑話了，我可沒興趣破壞別人的家庭啊！」
   「那至少，能陪我度過在這座城，寂寞的時光嗎？」
   「唉……，好吧。」
   「不要這樣嘛，感覺很勉強喔，你吃過晚餐了嗎？」
   「剛下完課就趕過來了，所以還沒有吃呢。」
   「真是抱歉，阿威，為了我那麼辛苦，那就只好請你一頓晚餐了，能有幸邀請你嗎？」
   「不過我等等要先去跟領班確認下次班次跟預約的問題，可能要請你等一下，可以嗎？」
   「當然沒問題，畢竟我今晚也只是一個人而已。等等一起去吃火鍋吧。」
   「好喔，謝謝你，保羅先生。」
   「謝謝你囉，阿威。」


    天亮了，我宛如做了好多個夢，甚至夢中之中才醒來，身體跟心靈都異常的疲累。我摸了摸脖子，發現有一股如同火焚般的疤痕在皮膚在紋著。
    我側躺在阿努比斯身邊，兩個人如同小湯匙依偎著大湯匙，我是小湯匙，後背貼著阿努比斯絨軟的毛皮，他的一隻手抓抱住我的胸口，而我躺在他例外一隻手背上。
    人與神如此得靠近，甚至親密到令人害羞的地步。
    靜下心想想，發生了好多事情，首先遇到另外一名穿越者狐人玉藻，擁有強大的魔法能力跟身體素質，在這個世界中掌握的情資也遠遠勝過於我，甚至足以跟取回完整神格的阿努比斯一較高下。
    重點是，他是為了要毀滅這個世界，然後將太子擄走造成政治恐慌。
    接下解除龍神的封印，龍神跟鎮壓的魔獸同為亞歷山大大帝封印的鱷龜龍，我們強迫與之對決，雖然我們獲勝了並且要下手終結時，玉藻再次又將我們打到潰不成軍。
    直到，藍神藍光人下凡，強制介入後才結束這一切，然後要召開十二神的大會，討論神明之中誰是叛徒，並且同時有兩名穿越者要怎麼處理。
    在昏迷之中，現實的回憶跟荷馬的記憶互相穿插，夢多到讓我懷疑是否自己現在還是在繼續作夢。
    荷馬的回憶之中，王國與群眾運動出現衝突，並且許多祕密的魔法道具跟武器都會用在皇室的情治單位黑犬部隊所用，而用意為何，意義為何？
    而現在，情勢又會變成甚麼。
    還有，阿蘭是怎麼知道要來接應荷馬的，難道是利用全知全能的特殊能力，又有甚麼目的跟理由。

    「阿威，你醒了嗎？」阿努比斯好似剛睡醒問著。
    「我們現在在佩多拉村的灰狗客棧，老闆跟荷馬也算是熟識。」
   「所以，我又昏迷快要一天一夜了。」
   「恩，因為重新復活跟肉體修復所花費的時間跟過程還是長了一點。」
   「即便有藍神藍光人特地幫忙，也沒有比較快嗎？」
   「那個傢伙又不擅長治療，他下凡也只是在一旁打哈哈而已，主要幫忙回復治療的還是荷馬。」
   「如果沒有他，我們老早被那變態狐狸人殺完又殺，進入無限kill了。」
   阿努比斯聽回我的話，好似不回答了。看來藍神跟阿努比斯的相性還是很差。
   我轉身過去，看著阿努比斯，他沉靜的面容跟深邃的眼眸，也默默注視著我。
   「怎麼了呢，阿威。」他問著。
   「藍光人說，我的靈魂能量只能在連你們包括在中，還能復活八次。」
   「這樣啊，算是多，算是少呢？」
   「在昨天就已經丟掉兩條命了，接下來的戰鬥跟險境應該會越來越多吧。」
   「這樣的意思……」
   「要不然就是要好好增強實力，讓自己不要那麼容易被殺死，另外一種方法就是……」
   「就是？」
   「要盡可能補充靈魂能量，補充愛，這樣才能增加復活次數。」
   「恩………」
   「阿比，能夠和我.........」，我在他耳邊講了悄悄話
    阿努比斯聽完我的話，表情變得十分微妙，好似有點不相信，有點吃驚又有點躍躍欲試的樣子。
   「如果是阿威的話，當然是沒問題……」阿努比斯欲言又止。
   「只是？」
   「讓我們一步一步來好嗎？首先，先從這裡開始。」
    阿努比斯的犬嘴對上我的口，親吻。
    自己的眼睛不由得自己闔上了。
    雖然，我知道，我只是為了能夠增加自己的活命機會而這樣做。
    不過，如果阿努比斯也想要這樣做，那就好了，應該就沒關係了吧。
    就順著他，想做甚麼就做甚麼。
    畢竟，身體都知道，
    我真實就是這樣的人，利用著自己的身體，利用著他人的癡戀。
    然後繼續妄想，自己總有會獲得幸福的一天。
    與自己彼此相愛的人一同生活，過著平凡的日常。
    而現在被捲入異世界中，在獸人與魔獸，神明跟信徒，皇族跟百姓的衝突之下，過著生死一刻的勇者冒險生活。
    如果這是夢的話，我應該要選擇醒來嗎？
    或是，要在這場夢裡，追尋著夢中之夢，找到大家都幸福，都能獲得笑靨的未來嗎？
    我不知道，我只知道，我現在正在跟埃及的狼頭死神阿努比斯。
    赤裸著做愛，而我身體都知道，腦中的感覺已經難以負荷。
    這應該不是夢。
    請讓我們更加努力的嚎叫吧。
    這個世界，如果不被愛著的話，就會死。


  「如果有兩個穿越者的話，那代表甚麼？」我問著阿努比斯跟荷馬。
   然而他們也跟我一樣，陷入長長的思考。

    此時我們正坐在原本的魔車上，從佩多拉村出發去龍之潭，除了幫助村人回收鱷龜龍的屍體以後，還有順便調查該地200多年前西征王亞歷山大留下的遺址。
    而我們身為道路之神阿努比斯與之陪同的無毛人穿越者，及大賢者，三個人來到此地討伐只能用封印壓制卻無法根除的魔獸。由於世界動盪，邪惡力量的甦醒導致封印減弱，接受到當地龍神的感召跟祈求，呼喚我們在魔獸剛突破封印尚未造成破壞之前，打倒魔獸。
    這就是我們一致對外的說法，當然什麼瘋狂狐人的再現及毀滅世界的計畫當然都是隻字未提的。
    「這樣的巧合代表，你們兩個人會彼此競爭跟命運交錯，而你們所作所為將會同時影響這世界線的走向。」阿努比斯說著。
    「那有人可以跟我們兩個穿越者同時簽約嗎？」我問著。
    「如果條件允許是可以的，此人也會獲得兩份的契約強化。」阿努比斯回答。
    「那我們兩個可以互相簽訂契約嗎？」
    「原則上也是可行的。」阿努比斯肯定的說。
    「那這樣如果簽完約後，我們兩者其中一個人死掉，重生所花費的靈魂能量是用誰的？」
    「應該是兩個人各出一半，這樣。」阿比推估出可能的結果。
    想不到原本以為會很困難的問題，想不到會這麼容易達到答案。
    不過我會想要跟狐人玉藻簽約嗎？ 想到這邊就不寒而慄了起來。
    那究竟玉藻跟我的契約原理是一樣的嗎? 還是有本質上的差異?

    「那這樣，玉藻是背負著哪位神明的意志跟許可，而穿越到這個世界呢？」荷馬聽完我們的分析後，提出問題。
    「這才是現在我們要思考的問題，我只能說除了我以外的11位大神都有可能。」阿努比斯如此說。
    「我怎麼知道，阿努你不會欺瞞我們呢？說不定你才是幕後黑手啊。」我向他問著。
     阿努比斯聽完我的話，臉上充滿慍怒，然後將手指插入自己赤裸的左胸口，鮮紅色的血液從他食中指爪造成的傷口中流出。
    「我在這邊向穿越者阿威立誓，如果我對您有任何欺瞞及欺騙，並且不回答及逃避阿威的提問，我的靈魂 跟生命就會完全消失在這個宇宙。我以我的神格向您立誓。」
    這個行為讓荷馬嚇到甚至立刻停止魔車的運轉，我們三個人緊急停駛後都離座騰空了起來。
    「阿努比斯大人，這是，神之誓言啊，你不能隨便亂用啊。」荷馬惶恐的說，好似勸說阿努比斯放棄他的決定。
    「如果是阿威的話，都沒有問題，這就是我對阿威的心意，我永遠不會對你說話，永遠不會逃避你的質問。如果我做出這樣的事，我的神格就會壞滅，消失在空氣之中。」阿努比斯直直地看著我的雙眼，斬金截鐵如此說著。
    可是此時的我，腦袋也不知道在想甚麼，無法回應他的話。
    這就是，神明的愛的表現嗎？強烈並且絕對嗎?  
    所以是因為我的存在，讓他這麼做嗎？甚至甘願做出危及生命的誓言。
    這樣的情感狂熱，我招架得住嗎？接下來又會發生甚麼事情呢？
    接下來的旅程，他還會用神能做出甚麼更加強烈，甚至是瘋狂的事情呢？
    神的誓言，第一時間並沒有讓我感到欣喜，滿足，或是信賴。
    而是驚訝跟恐懼。
    我收斂出震驚的表情，以免被阿努比斯發現困擾的樣子。
    「所以如果我要詢問這世界之秘密及只有神知道的事物，也行嗎？」我試探著問。
    「如果不被第三人聽到話，當然可以。」阿努比斯回答。
    「好，我願意接受你的誓言，荷馬我們繼續走吧。」
     荷馬一腹不敢置信的樣子，這可能是歷史以來最瘋狂的神明跟勇者冒險的一趟旅程。
     在這個世界情報來源上，我可能已經遠遠輸給玉藻，只能藉機向阿努比斯詢問出更多有用的資訊，否則，我們三個人有可能會全盤皆輸然後陷入持續被玉藻算計的劇本之中。

   魔車繼續駕駛，即將來到龍之潭，我們又回那被翠綠大樹包圍的湖泊。
    而我注意到，在湖外有其他魔車駕駛在泥路上的軌跡，一進入龍之潭的湖岸，就看到許多大型魔車正在停放在此地。
    荷馬也停靠好魔車，此地有許多村人正在工作著，正在肢解鱷龍龜的屍體，由於屍體腐化速度太快了，距離魔獸死亡已經超過一天以上，肉類大致上也無法食用了。而且水棲魔獸的皮膚過於脆弱無法揉製加工，所以唯一能妥善使用的只有骨骼跟獸甲，看看是否能作為甲冑或是雕刻品原料的替代。
    所以這裡的村人大部分都在進行支解魔獸的工作，但是令我疑惑的是，如果這個村子的人可以駕馭魔車，代表這個村子是有魔法的使用者。可是這個村落大多是犬人，在最近局勢發展是嚴格管制犬人學習跟使用魔法，那此地的人們是怎麼知道駕駛魔車呢？
    我靠近一看，發現這些魔車遠比我們所搭乘來的噸位大上許多，擁有如同貨車一般有寬敞的後座，可能是用來載運貨物跟農作使用的魔車。我前去一輛魔車仔細端詳一般，駕駛座主要位於獨立的前座，跟現世一般大型馬車的車廂，只是這輛魔車也是沒有牲口拖曳，而是使用駕駛人由操縱桿注入魔素行駛的吧。
    「這些魔車，是使用一兩年前新技術呢，想不到他們真的買了。」荷馬在我旁邊一同審視這些車型，由衷地發出感想。
    「所以這些魔車不需要懂得魔法就給予駕駛了嗎？」我好奇的問。
    「大致上是如此，主要還是仰賴魔素電池來做為能量來源，不過如果懂得機工魔法的話，那就可以更加靈敏跟持續的操縱了，或是能夠更加高速的行駛，不過對於載運農作而言，只要能進行大量的搬運才是首要的。還這樣電池型號在大城市也有魔法師專門進行充能服務，我想這邊人民應該時常前往藍獅城交易順便充能，並且跟藍獅城應該有不錯的往來跟訊息的傳播。」荷馬如此說。
    「那為什麼森林發生魔獸侵擾事件，藍獅城沒有派出任何人來增援呢？沒有軍隊士兵也就算了，那也沒有人雇請民間人士來幫忙處理嗎？」
    我詢問著這不合理處，荷馬看似在思考中。
    「或許，藍獅城被敵方勢力脅迫，不得討伐魔獸？」荷馬推估出這個答案。
    可是我不太相信這個結論，此時一名高胖的灰色犬人走到我們面前。
    那是出現在荷馬回憶中的旅店老闆，亞倫 灰犬。
    果然真的連脖子都看不到，全身毛茸茸並且十分豐滿。
    「歡迎並且感謝阿努比斯大人，勇者大人跟賢者大人，我是佩多拉村的村長亞倫 灰犬。感謝您們討伐在此地一直作祟已久的魔獸，我希望能代表全村的人們致上感謝，而我們現在想辦法處理魔獸的屍體，並且整頓這邊的遺跡跟神社。那請問您們大駕光臨，是要來此地做甚麼呢？有甚麼我們可以效勞的嗎？」亞倫如此說著。
   恩，家族名是灰犬，可是卻是一隻大白狗，這樣真的沒問題嗎?
   不過看到周圍村人都是灰色的犬人，還只有村長亞倫是白毛犬人，想必一定是有其他故事，或是又是個外地人當上村長的歷程吧。
    「我們想要調查這邊魔獸的封印，以及亞歷山大的遺跡遺址。」
     阿努比斯這樣說著，通常這個世界的人是不會拒絕阿努比斯的請求。
    「我了解了，請問你們需要有嚮導帶路或是對當地遺跡進行解說嗎？」亞倫搓著雙手笑盈盈地說著。
    「不需要，只要勇者跟荷馬同行便可，此外我們不希望有人來打擾。」阿努比斯不帶感情說著。
    亞倫好似碰到了釘子，表情微妙地透露出尷尬，說了聲:我知道了，便對我們放行。我對他說了一下，希望我們有機會能跟他請教一下這個世界的知識跟最近的消息。他回覆，灰狗旅館永遠歡迎我們的到訪，最好能夠一邊暢飲此地釀造的酒一邊談天是最棒的。
     如此，我們笑著告別亞倫，跟繼續忙著處理魔獸屍體的村人打了聲招呼後，他們誇讚我們實力堅強，能將如此碩大的魔獸一刀兩斷。
    我們露出笑容領受他們的感謝後，點頭稱是，便進入的湖中島更加深觸的領域。

    我們在這段路上都沒有交談，村人一邊詛咒叫罵地清理魔獸屍體，畢竟強烈的腐臭跟噁心的肉塊處理上是極度令人不悅，並且那隻魔獸便是崇敬供奉的神明。
    雖然不是我們殺死神明，但是我們曾經下定決心反倒是玉藻代替我們下手。而且若非有藍神的幫忙，我們也無法狐人手下全身而退。反倒是狐人玉藻替我們殺敗魔獸後，我們順勢成為英雄。
    完全符合玉藻為我們預設的劇本。
    我仔細思考完感覺十分異樣，而且無論如何，哪一樣真實的事實都沒辦法讓佩特拉村人接受，所以我們只好繼續跟隨著狐人的安排跟使用說謊的故事文本。一想到了藍獅城，邪惡魔法師的劇本即將登上舞台，而這樣又會有什麼樣的陷阱跟算計等著我們。
    在旁若無人的地方，我們走入了荷馬記憶中那原本神社的位置跟本來石磚整齊鋪平的廣場，但是此時這裡遭受到魔獸的破壞，瓦礫散落，屋舍壞損傾倒。跟原本荷馬記憶中深幽莊嚴的神社相比，已經是完全崩毀壞滅的景象。
    阿努比斯說道，如果是飢餓太久的魔獸，會失去自我跟理性，而此地應該就是鱷龜龍解除封印後，結果失去理智造成的破壞。
    這裡的鱷龜龍，應該和阿蘭一樣吧，從異次元穿越而來的神明，卻因為缺為信眾跟靈魂能量成為魔獸作祟，最後被亞歷山大給封印。卻被村人誤認成守護此地的龍神，甚至用人柱供奉神明鉗制惡魔。
    但是過去一年惡狼橫肆在森林之中，沒有人敢進入森林跟供奉，飢餓難耐的鱷龜龍被狐人解除封印，在飢餓的強烈慾望之下，對我們發動侵襲，狩獵我們。
    而接下的事情，被這麼發生了。
    究竟誰是真正的被害者，誰是主謀，誰被利用？
    我只知道，狐人玉藻，絕對是未來我們最難處理的問題之一。

    我們沿著荷馬記憶中的小徑，往封印最深處前進。
    而這條路，只有身為供品的人柱才能行走，走到最深入的地方變是封印魔獸的所在。
    傳言到，這條路始終散佈著迷霧，令人搞不清楚方向，甚至分不清楚現實跟夢境。
    可是，此時天空中的陽光灑脫在林間，能夠清楚看見路上的石磚路因為被魔獸而零散鬆落，它將周圍的樹木拔倒，完整的土地也都被魔獸刨開了。故此，我們的行走前進變得甚為不便。
    最後，好不容易走進了一座巨大的窟窿，看似應該是鱷龜龍的巢穴。
    有多個參差不齊的石壿跟石柱林立在看似巨物的被褥周圍，有許多不明文字謄寫的封條被撕裂散落在周圍。
    「此地的神力跟契約束縛力十分濃厚。」阿努比斯說著。
    「所以這邊便是囚禁魔獸兩百年的地方嗎？」我問道。
    「鱷龜龍應該是有辦法使用神通力跟神能向外界取得聯繫，所以村人在外部設得神社，原則是可以與之溝通，它聽從信眾的祈願並且給予神明的指示。」阿努比斯回答。
    「像是村人所說的，龍神祭，村人提供孩童作為人柱，讓魔獸吃下去？」我不置可否的提問。
    「此地，有許多幻術跟催眠術法的遺落魔素跟術式。」荷馬觀察周圍魔素流動後這麼說的，並且從地上撿起一枚青綠色玉石的項鍊。
    「青玉石，是龍之潭的特產，也是佩特拉村進行貿易的貴重品之一，沒有人知曉此地貴重高品質的玉石為何會在龍之潭的湖水底下形成。村人都說這是龍神給予的恩賜。所以每當龍神祭時，擔當人助的孩童都會戴上當年最高品質的青玉石項鍊前往獨自走在小徑上，向龍神進貢。」荷馬如此說著，他曾經提起過去他參加過這場夏日祭典，原本歡樂的祭禮，就是為了大家為祭品送行了卻孩童的遺憾跟悲傷。
    但是，我卻無法理解這樣的風俗。
   「或許，鱷龜龍在這一路上施下許多幻術，來除卻了人柱的恐懼，並且一口吞下盡速了斷對方的痛苦。」荷馬推估著。
   「然後，把小孩靈魂吃掉，以維持自身的存在嗎？或是村子的守護跟利益？」
    我知道我的提問十分尖銳跟唐突，但是我心中充滿著苦澀。
    阿努比斯跟荷馬都沒有回答。
    風吹起來，將短暫屏蔽日頭的雲朵吹開，日光照射在過去雲霧繚繞的神之巢穴。
    我看到那些不規則的石柱上面都有閃亮的反光，靠近仔細一看才發現，那些都是遺留下來的青玉石項鍊，套露在石柱上面。
    這樣的形式，好似墓碑。
    所以這邊數十個接近百個的石柱，都是鱷龜龍親自造出的墓碑嗎？用生前的青玉石作為銘文作為紀念。
    難道，他施加幻術，讓人柱進入喜悅的夢境後，含著遺憾跟可悲流著淚將孩子吃掉嗎？
    年復一年，每日等待這個祭典日子，聽著村人的願望，使用神通眺望這個世界，最後將孩子吃掉，要不然自己就失去理智，失去神格，失去一切。
    這，就是神。然後遵守諾言庇佑此地跟信眾。
    神已經不在此地，此地空餘只剩下墓園，如今神明成為被唾棄的魔獸，被邪惡的黑手處理掉變成屍體，過去成為人柱的孩子懷抱著犧牲宏願而成為養分，如今他們的靈魂又去哪裡。
    想必，也與鱷龜龍一樣，化成風與塵土回歸這大地的一部分。
    我無語，我回望著荷馬跟阿努比斯。
    「可以讓我在此地，花一點時間祈願嗎？」
    荷馬單膝跪地，雙手合十，不知在念念有詞甚麼，好似在祈禱。
    也許，在風俗上，比較像是佛家的超渡嗎？
    是要超度這裡的人柱孩童嗎？還是鱷龜龍？還是兩者皆是。

    「阿威，可以陪我到更深入的地方去看看嗎？」阿努比斯對我說，我們兩個人便一同往更深處走去，不繼續打擾荷馬獨自一人的祈禱。
    而路走到裡面，也只是一般的密林，並沒有其他額外的封印跟遺跡。
    只剩下阿努比斯跟我而已。
    我知道，他有話想對我說。
     「這裡的村人不相信十二神的信仰。」我反而率先提問。
     「我想鱷龜龍使用靈驗的神蹟跟感知，所以這裡村人才會那麼虔誠，部過他們還是視鱷龜龍為海龍神的分支，所以村人還是信仰十二神。十二神信仰本來就常與當地的本土或異教信仰作為結合。」阿努比斯回答。
     「所以就算是人柱獻祭這種方式也是可能會發生。」我又問。
     「在這過去這個大陸的歷史，即便現在有人用生命或靈魂獻祭給十二諸神然而視毫不意外的事，特別是紅神、黑神或是白神等等，索取信徒生命作為代價完成對方願望及神蹟。」阿努比斯回答，眼神十分的黯然。
     「神明啊，果然只是玩弄跟刀俎信徒的存在。」我說出我的結論。
    「如果，我有一天變得如此這般的神明，任意吃食自己的信徒，沒有了理智，失去了神格，成為真正的禍物的時候，你可以，殺了我嗎。」
     阿努比斯看著我的雙眼，看著我問道。
    「明明就好好守護自己的信眾，帶領他們離開苦難跟劫惡的死蔭幽谷，身為神明不就應該創造美好的世界，建立賞善罰惡的死後世界，不是嗎?」
     阿努比斯說著對自己的期許，可是臉上跟語氣都充滿自我懷疑。
     他在煩惱嗎? 為什麼身為神明還要為自己煩惱呢?
     而我沒有回答，我走向前抱著他。
     阿努比斯身體些微的顫抖著，好似強壓著恐懼，恐懼成為失去信仰的神明，害怕他終末也會步上鱷龜龍的後塵，成為魔獸，成為墮落的神明。
    他啜泣著，我沒有說話。
    他的身體最後逐漸放鬆，他的身子很暖和，我們無語地在森林的深處擁抱著。懷抱著神明的脆弱，我陪伴著他的煩惱。
    一定要成為一個好神啊，阿努比斯。
    我會陪你走完這段路，完成你想在這大陸建立的和平理想，還有照護信眾死後的天堂。

----------


## thevoidfancy

當我們調查完鱷龜龍的巢穴後，三個人就回到村裡，順路將村長亞倫一同帶回。阿努比斯接下來要與村內的長老跟祭祀人員見面，準備與眾神祈福相關的儀式，而曾擔任過祭司神職人員的荷馬也要去幫忙。亞倫說這樣子的禮俗可能對我這個穿越者很無聊，還不如邀請我到他酒店一起討論跟告知我許多當地的風俗習慣。
    我覺得這樣挺好的，便接受亞倫的提議，而阿努比斯跟荷馬也沒有其他異議，他們反而主要討論待會祈禱大會的流傳跟注意事項。
    或許是荷馬的魔法潛能變高了，所以現在可以用比較高速的檔位駕駛魔車，原本約莫要1小時以上車程，如今已經可以縮短到半小時，並且使用障蔽魔法將行駛的來風減弱。或許，將來有一天，我也可以用我的魔法開魔車。
    到了村莊廣場，將魔車停好後，荷馬跟阿努比斯往神殿祭壇的路上前去，而亞倫跟我從往另一頭的旅店走過去。村落十分地恬靜，現在已經是下午時分，人們早上作為農作跟粗活後，現在應該都在自己房舍內午休小憩。和風吹拂，搖曳周圍青青草地，由於有許多農場跟田地，村落的房舍間距離十分遙遠，除了一些雜貨店、集會所跟祭壇教堂外比較集中在廣場周圍以外，另外一個建築就是村長亞倫的灰狗旅店。
    我們走進灰狗旅店，此時當然安靜的不像話，平常也只有特殊慶典或是大型祭祀時才會有人跑來喝酒。在過去商業頻繁時，有不少來自藍獅城的商隊或是旅人入住，但是最近旅人往來減少很多，亞倫也對此十分困擾，只能祈禱政局跟治安穩定多一點，魔獸作孽減少，商業才能復甦。
    亞倫走進櫃台，為我們各自到了杯麥酒，我們互相乾杯。
    這裡的麥酒遠比亞歷山大村的麥酒甘甜且爽口。因為亞歷山大村的麥酒總有股鹹味跟苦味。
    亞倫說，因為亞歷山大村的水源可能被海水侵蝕，所以釀造的酒類可能就有海水的鹽味。但是佩多拉村擁有良好的水源及優質的麥子，自然就可以做出良好的酒類，過去也常常提供藍獅城的麥酒來源。
    「不過大白天就開始喝酒，就樣不大好吧！」我笑著說，將我杯中麥酒乾了。
    昏暗的木造旅社，白光從窗戶照射進來，空氣中的塵埃粉塵都被打光用肉眼便可以發現。我們繼續第二杯的麥酒，由於旅店的酒類都先儲藏在地窖之中，喝起來口感清涼，混搭著果香的麥酒一飲而下，亞倫十分熱情地招待我，甚至拿出一些煙燻肉類做為左搭。
    「喔喔，阿威勇者還滿會喝的，喝的真快啊。」亞倫好似有點驚訝的樣子。或許，在這裡酒類仍是慶祝時才能喝到的飲品，亞倫喝酒時都是細細啜飲著，連一絲泡沫都不會浪費。
    「不過灰狗旅店的主人居然是一隻大白犬，這樣對嗎?」
    亞倫咧嘴笑出來。
    「我是十年前才定居此地，是個外地人，不過應該村內長老同意讓我改名，成為這個氏族的一分子，這裡的犬人都是灰犬人，而後還被選拔成村長，我也十分感激他們接納我這個外地人。」
    看起來犬人社會對於不同毛色跟宗族的犬人包容性十分的大啊。
    但是我在想時間也差不多了，所以我主動向他發問。
    「所以特別邀請我來這邊會談，是要來談論甚麼呢？甚至要特地避開了阿努比斯跟荷馬，我想接下來的話題，你並不希望他們能聽到。」
     亞倫聽完我的發問，原本習慣擺上的笑容瞬間沉下，他從吧台後面拉了一張椅子，正坐在我的面前，高壯的他即便坐下來，也遠比我的站姿還要碩大。
    「我們想要了解，勇者的企圖是什麼，以及未來的打算？」亞倫正坐地說。
    「這件事，對你們而言很重要嗎？還有你們是誰啊？」
    「我們，也就是犬族地下抵抗組織，我們的宗旨就是確立跟保護犬人的政治地位跟促進福祉，如果說長遠的目標應該是推翻現在的政府，建立一個能完全保障犬人權利的社會跟政體。」
    「不打算隱埋自己的身分嗎?這樣的身分在現在專制的政體上不是很敏感嗎? 不怕我告密出去嗎?」
    「我相信勇者大人應該有自我覺察之明，而且你在往後的路上會需要我們的大力襄助，而且我們現在的宗旨就是全力保護阿努比斯大人跟荷馬老師，這一點，我們目標是完全一致。」
    所以，坐在我面前原本看似人畜無害的高胖和藹的旅店主人，現在是地下反抗軍成員之一，並且威嚴充滿殺氣的看著我，如果我回答的不對或是不滿意，他可能會隨時攻擊吧。
    甚至，殺死我？
    「阿努比斯是犬族中最被尊敬跟信仰的神明，荷馬老師是犬族之中備受崇敬的學者跟知識分子，所以無論如何，這兩人同時出現無疑是對我們現在有十分大的鼓舞，所以敢請問在寓言中出現的勇者大人，接下來你們的行動方針為何，你對犬族的現況有什麼想法，你接下來會想做什麼事？」亞倫繼續講。
    此時，亞倫拿起原本切燻肉的刀在掌抓中把玩，我原本疑惑為什麼要拿那麼大一把刀子來切小塊的肉。現在如果他果斷下刀的話，即便他坐著也可以用刀身劃破我的喉嚨。
    不過，我可是不死的勇者，這點威嚇手段比起玉藻難以捉摸的變態而言，這也太普通了。
    「我們接下來打算前往藍獅城，蒐集完情報跟資訊後，再前往邪惡魔法師的巢穴救出現今的太子。」我鎮定地的回答。
    「這樣的話，現今太子就會跟二皇子之間出現繼任的問題，皇室也會動盪，繼承人之爭跟黨派惡鬥看起來是無法避免。這樣皇室跟貴族間的衝突也會擴大。」亞倫說著，嘴角似乎微微上揚。
    「這樣的救援太子活動，純粹只是要保障荷馬的弟子萊昂的安危，以及討伐會危及這個世界穩定的邪惡魔法師。雖然說可能造成政治動盪的結果，特別是太子跟皇二子的繼承之爭，但是跟這世界真正的敵人相比不算什麼。所以你們想要趁政局動盪起來革命嗎？」我試探著詢問亞倫，究竟他們的目標為何？
    「目前我們的精神領袖的想法跟態度，我想阿努比斯跟荷馬老師也不會想再發生社會動盪的事件，以及灰狼王後裔沃爾夫也是抱持著救援太子萊昂 獅嚎的企圖，但是藍獅城的高層跟有力的民間人士都聽命於魔法師的指揮，所以如果是這樣，我會派出信鴿與藍獅城的其他組織內部眾，盡可能幫助你們獲得想要的資源跟情報。」
     信鴿，所以，他們是可以彼此作訊息傳遞跟聯絡。
    「所以當初五年前，發生過暴動跟鎮壓後，也就是你們暗地接風荷馬從皇城一路逃難至亞歷山大村。」我疑問著，當初在荷馬記憶之中，就十分不了解這一點。
    「沒有錯，全是依據我們的聯絡網跟情報網，才能確保荷馬老師一路從洛蘭城逃到這裡後，經由我從佩特拉村轉介給亞歷山大村的阿蘭，請他們負責收容。」
   所以連阿蘭都有個份，還有什麼是我不知道的？
  「那你們當年對於抗爭跟鎮壓的看法為何呢？」我問道。
   亞倫嘆了口氣，兩隻耳朵都塌下來。
  「原本只是在做和平請願的運動，而後變成反抗政府的抗議，最後就是血腥鎮壓跟戒嚴。也將原本建制派認為跟提倡從體制內改革的希望扼殺了。從此建制派的成員也加入我們，如此這樣的政府，也只能用推翻或是革命的方式來重新改造。」
    「那既然你們可以聯絡彼此，從亞歷山大村到這邊，到藍獅城，為什麼森林發生魔狼侵擾跟巨魔狼襲擊時，沒有人願意對亞歷山大村進行幫助呢？」
    我問道，亞倫沉默一陣子，喝了口麥酒。
    「我們接獲通知時，的確有嘗試幫忙，但是一得知魔狼的咬傷會造成人員無法挽救的瘴氣攻擊，周圍村落是有打算向藍獅城詢問協助。但是藍獅城的狀況比此地更加混亂，加上邪惡魔法師威脅不得出兵，以及守衛軍隊被迫裁編，導致藍獅城守備人力缺乏，更別提要派遣人員度過整座森林，掃蕩魔獸。」亞倫遺憾地說。
    「看你的架式，我知道你的武藝至少有一定水準，如果搭配一些僧侶跟能人異士，至少一個小隊，應該就有辦法協助阿蘭他們討伐巨魔狼啊！」
    「我曾經跟其他專業人士一同組隊，一路打倒魔狼最多就只能到龍之潭附近，耗盡所有資源跟力氣無法再往前，經過評估後就決定返回。並且下達森林的封鎖令，直到您們討伐巨魔狼後，魔獸肆虐就結束了，我們由衷地感謝您們。」亞倫說完後，至上他的感謝。
    所以巨魔狼，並不會隨便現身的嗎？所以當初我們那麼快對上巨魔狼，是他人的安排還是巧合？
    如果是玉藻的話，就合理多了，一切都是為了試探。
    所以故意讓巨魔狼與我們戰鬥，判定我們的實力。
    「你以前是戰士嗎?還是....」我問著亞倫。
    「在過去，南部海貓港有一座競技場，身為孤兒的我從小被收養成為競技場的鬥士，最後在競技死鬥之後，我獲得自由。那並不是個光彩的回憶，所謂的收養訓練，基本上都是想盡辦法生存，並且娛樂嗜血的觀眾及貴族做出的表演。獲得自由後，我開始旅行，最後落腳如此，因為美酒跟和平的鄉村，才逐漸的修復了我的心。」
    亞倫講這段話時，不斷低頭切著燻肉，用刀一直切割，直至每個小塊不能再被切碎。
    「別看我身材這樣，以前的我可是非常慓悍的，但是過去的廝殺跟爭鬥仍不時在睡夢中重複出現。在南方，犬人大部分都負責粗重工作或出海到危險海域，像我這樣的孤兒在貧民窟比比皆是，小時候會被捉去從事競技場戰鬥，無論多小的小孩子都會被丟到戰場上，以滿足觀眾的好奇心跟刺激，必須跟大人或職業鬥士廝殺，甚至是小孩子在場上彼此殘殺的生存試驗。」
    我聽得出神，跟藍獅城或是皇城等大城完全不一樣的風俗狀況。
    「我活下來，雖然有時失敗，有時重傷，但是我依舊活下來，最後我擊倒了競技場所有的鬥士，成為真正的第一跟冠軍，而只有冠軍才能選擇自由離開。那時候我已經有傑出的名聲跟貴族的贊助，但是卻迷失了自我。於是我離開了紙醉金迷的上流社會生活，大多是貴族贊助，而來的這個小鄉下。」       
    「不覺得可惜嗎?」
    「不，因為我看到太多人死亡，而且我親手殺死太多的犬人同胞，甚至是豆技場曾經一同奮戰的同袍跟朋友。為什麼我們要為了生存或是金錢而殘殺同胞呢? 這個世界病了，這個國家一定有問題，我們不能讓這個社會這個國家，再把一個小小的犬人男孩，推到競技場訓練成殺人機器，只是為了好玩跟娛樂。也不應該有人為了明天的糧食，拿起武器不知道明天會不會死在別人手裡。」
    「難道都沒有人阻止或反對這樣的活動或是競技嗎?」
    「你知道從事競技場的鬥士只有犬人嗎? 完全沒有貓族跟貴族。我們只是如同動物一般彼此鬥爭，提供給上位者的娛樂。而犬人還引以為傲，自認為過去的武勇的犬族英雄一般，繼續維持這樣邪惡且可怕的傳統。」
    他一說完，我們一同乾杯，不知為何，麥酒的餘味變得異常苦澀。
   「那為什麼，不繼續待在海貓城裡，繼續努力做出改變跟號召呢?為甚麼要大老遠的跑到這裡定居了呢?」
   「因為就是那些過去太痛苦，而我不想再去面對，街道依舊，人事已非，我選擇逃跑，永遠不再回去。」

    「那你對於佩特拉村的龍神祭有什麼看法?」我繼續問到，我想知道亞倫的想法，過去在競技場的神鬼戰士，現在的地下反抗組織。
    「在我來之前便實施已久的可怕傳統，但是我也沒辦法反駁跟阻止。」
    「你果然也無法阻止村人拿小孩子去餵魔神的陋習嗎?」
    「沒有辦法，誠如今年沒有祭典，今年佩特拉村的收穫是歉收的，不過今年過冬應該是無虞的，只是釀酒庫存可能會不足，並且魔狼侵襲森林導致今年青玉石的採集也大幅降低。」
    「不過如果維持一般生計應該是足夠的吧，荷馬想採購糧食到亞歷山大村去，那邊也出現不足的現象。」
    「我想，我們應該還是可以提供一兩車穀物給他，況且我也必須跟阿蘭見個面聊一聊龍之潭魔獸的事件。」
    「你知道，那隻死掉的魔獸，就是這村子裡敬拜的神明嗎?」
    我試探性地問著亞倫，但是亞倫卻沒有驚訝的樣子。
    他喝了給酒，嘆了一聲氣。往窗外看過去。
    「結果你們把神給殺了。」亞倫慢慢地說。
    「這樣一來，你們就不要再辦龍神祭，也沒有更多小孩子會被犧牲了。」
    「其他村人知道真相了嗎?」
    「我們代替龍神開示，因為此地再也沒有魔龍了，就不需要神柱來鎮壓魔獸了，我想村子裡的長老們都接受這個提議了。但是，為甚麼你沒有驚訝的樣子。」
    「阿蘭跟我聊到時，我大致上搞懂這個暗示，我想其他長老或多或少知道龍神魔獸本來就是一體兩面的高靈，但因為維持村子的富庶，所以才一直維持這樣的傳統吧。」
    「那接下來，該怎麼辦呢?」
    「我想，依舊過日子吧，要比平常更加努力一些」亞倫回答。
    「而且龍神祭的慶典取消的話，這個村子的歡樂又會減少一點，但是悲傷的事也會減少更多。」

    接下來我詢問，該怎麼跟藍獅城的其他犬族會眾接洽。
    亞倫輕輕笑著，到時候去遇到沃爾夫，你們就會自然找到相關的份子。但是不要用荷馬跟阿努比斯提起，革命抗爭這種東西應該跟他們主張和平護生的理念有所衝突。
    而後，我們兩個人沉默的飲著酒，吃著燻肉。這也就是我在異世界首次跟反抗組織交談，如果不算上阿蘭的話。
    「那你們對貓族及其他種族的看法，又該怎麼辦呢？如果你們要推翻皇室跟王朝，貴族們跟貓族的處境又該怎麼辦呢？」
    「我們也希望能建立共和政府，讓不同種族能夠一同從政跟發聲。貓族也是一起都在爭取的盟友。」
    「為有那麼順利嗎？」
    「當然會是漫長且又艱辛的等待跟奮鬥。」亞倫苦澀的說。
    「但是為了下一代跟未來的孩子總有一天活在自由，平等，博愛以及有尊嚴的社會跟國家，無論甚麼種族，什麼出身，在同一塊天空底下充滿笑容的活著，才是我們奮鬥不懈的目標，為此犧牲也無妨。」

    不知道是否喝了許多酒的緣故，我趴在吧台上睡著了，而被回來的荷馬及阿努比斯叫醒。已經天黑了也看不到亞倫的去向，荷馬說有東西要給我看，我們一同上樓，我跟荷馬正好轉進房間。看到對門的阿努比斯依舊痴痴地看著我。
    臉上好似在問: 難道，今晚不跟我一起睡了嗎？
    一臉失落感啊，可是忽然覺得這樣吃味的阿努比斯有點可愛，想不到神明也會這般撒嬌。真是抱歉啊，因為還有些事情要跟荷馬確認，所以今天就先保留給荷馬吧。
    我忽然感到未來的旅程以及三人的親密關係，這樣的過夜問題會不會變成一個難解的宿題。
    荷馬跟我一進門後，荷馬將自己的行囊整個倒出來仔細地搜索，總算很不容易找出一本手工製的書籍交給了我。我雖然頭昏腦脹地，但是看了看裡面，都只是白紙。
    「這是魔法書，每個魔法師都有自己的一本魔法書，通常第一本魔法書應該是老師或師父準備給弟子，所以我把這本書交付給你。」荷馬看似一臉驕傲地說。
    「謝謝您。」我回答，然後倒在荷馬的肩上。
    然後荷馬拿出另一本稍微破舊的魔法書給我看，裡面都是五顏六色的圖形顏色，並且正在閃爍跟流動，如同紙上自動播放的動畫一樣，發出炫光跟纏繞，即變形。
    「這是我的魔法書，魔法書的用意就是將自己的魔法迴路謄寫在書中，因為每種魔法的迴路都不盡相同，記錄完後才知道自己可能有哪些魔法可以使用但是原本沒有發現，都常如果腦袋中浮現出的魔法也有可能會忘記怎麼使用，記錄在魔法書裡的話也好做回憶。」荷馬說著，臉上充滿獻寶的欣喜。
    「簡單而言，就是備忘錄就是了，那我有辦法看別人的魔法書學完魔法嗎？」我問道。
    「理論上是可行的，只要你能生出跟書中一樣的迴路就是，所以有些人會一直臨摹他人的魔法書，然後漸漸塑造想學習的魔法迴路。」
    「那我要怎麼做才能寫魔法書呢？」我已經想躍躍欲試地說。
    「很簡單啊！」
     我們兩肩並肩坐在床上，他的大手包住我的手，他向我說道先將魔素凝聚在手指上，發出異常的光亮後，我們兩隻手一起在紙上畫著，在魔法書的紙頁上任意勾勒線條跟圖型。
    那些圖型跟線條自動開始變化跟纏繞，據說是魔法書都是來是北方製造的特殊魔法用紙，會對不同人魔素產生不同變化。
    他放開他的手，讓我一個人隨意地在書上揮灑，若干的纏繞圖跟著我的指頭呼應而生，點上不同色彩，最後完全一副小小的魔法陣型。
    我看著這個圖樣，心中直覺出來的是，無屬性魔法第一級，魔法屏障。
    「你完成了，很棒喔，阿威。」荷馬笑著欣喜地看著我。
     而我，親吻著他，從我進門開始就想這麼做了。
    「謝謝你，老師。」我對他說。
    「哈哈哈，沒有啦，我只是從以前就一直幻想自己總有一天會變成魔法老師，收學徒。但是無奈我的魔法資質一直沒有辦法提升，原本的魔法書還有許多空白，而向商隊買這一本魔法書，原本只是想當備份書使用，不過，已經很久很久沒有新的魔法可以寫得進去....，直到最近....」
    他還沒說完，我就偷偷啄著他的嘴唇。
    荷馬被親了以後，不知道怎麼了，開始害羞起來，顧左右言他。
    「但是我很感謝阿威大人，跟我簽下契約，我才能突破極限，使用更多不同的魔法。」
    他說著，眼神懇切地看著我。
    「我對於，肯恩跟拉薩路，還有本跟簡這些街貓團成員，感到遺憾。一路上而言，你真的辛苦了。」
     我說著，輕輕撫摸著他，想要安慰他。
    「結果你也看到我的回憶啊，這就是靈魂契約不可思議之處嗎?那真的是苦澀的回憶啊，如果那時候的我會使用魔法，或是有多點武藝的話，事情就不會變得那樣了。」
     所以，這才是為什麼荷馬在到達亞歷山大村後，一直專研魔法的原因吧。
     不想變得弱小，想要掌握力量，想要獲得魔法去改變一切。
     打倒了巨魔狼，打倒了鱷龜龍，對上了狐族魔人。
     被認為是犬族的精神領袖，現在要去救貓族皇朝的太子殿下。
     荷馬繼續畫著自己的魔法書，因為學會了新的魔法而感到成就感。
     露出滿足的笑容。
     我想守著那個笑容，跟他的理想。
     我想看見，他理念中的那個世界，會長的甚麼樣子。

     「你也看到我的回憶了吧? 你看到了什麼呢?」我挑著眼問著他。
     「阿威一路上，也是活著十分努力，也是十分辛苦呢。」
     「那你覺得我門的世界，跟Furian比起來，哪一個比較好呢?」
     「阿威的世界，很先進很快速很便利，應該是我們遙不可及的未來高科技世界吧，只是.....，我會害怕活在阿威的世界。」荷馬說著。
     「為甚麼呢?」我不解地問道。
     「在阿威的世界，我們這樣的人類都變成了魔獸一般，四隻腳在地上爬，沒有言語，沒有文明，變成無毛人的奴隸跟寵物，與其這樣，我們的世界雖然落後，不便，但是至少我覺得很自在。至少，我們在這裡，還是個人。」
      「你說的沒錯，荷馬你們這些獸人，就好好在這個世界活著就好了。」
      原來，我們的世界那麼令你害怕。

     「所以我們簽下契約了，這就表示………，甚麼呢？」
     我一邊說著，完成另外一張迴路圖，火焰彈。
     「代表，我喜歡你啊，勇者大人。」
     荷馬講完後，刻意不看我這邊，盯著自己魔法書，但是他的尾巴正在左右快速搖擺。
     是害羞嗎？
     「只有，喜歡而已嗎？」
     「可能，多出一點點吧。」
     「所以，不是愛嗎？」我疑惑地問。
     「我們之間，是老師跟學生，勇者跟賢者的關係，所以……」
     「這跟喜歡不喜歡，愛不愛又沒有關係啊。」
     「嗚………」
     此時，我們兩個人傳出一陣尷尬，果然是我提出不該提出的話題。
     因為我知道，在荷馬回憶之中，他曾經想要為某個人，硬闖藍獅城的首位警戒哨。而那個人好像並不是他的弟子狼王沃爾夫，而是另外一個人。
    那個人，好似是他深愛的人。在藍獅城裡。
    荷馬，依舊深愛著他嗎？如果回到藍獅城，會不會我們三個人的關係會不會有所變化?
    阿努比斯，我，荷馬，我們三個人現在又是什麼關係了，靈魂契約的夥伴?所謂的喜歡，所謂的愛，在我們三個人中，又是如何。
    荷馬開始輕輕揉著我的肩膀，做著親暱的按摩。
    我們接下來擁抱，親吻，脫去衣服，將我們兩的魔法書都推到地上去。
    管他是喜歡，還是愛。
    春宵一夕了無痕，盛情只予眼前人。

    隔天，我們備好魔車，裝載好接下來旅行用的食糧跟飲水。
    荷馬也用了寶石購買了幾車糧食，準備運送到亞歷山大村子裡。
    然後一早起來，看見阿努比斯一副睡不好，充滿怨念的眼神。
    我想，他應該是有點吃味了吧，畢竟我整個晚上都待在荷馬房裡。
    放她一個人獨守空閨吧，其實我最近發現阿努比斯的佔有慾其實很強。
    而且他又無法掩飾自己的情緒，常常呈現十分在意的樣子，但好好安撫後又變成很可愛很嬌的狀態。
    恩，果然，接下來的旅程應該要更加注意。
    當我們準備離開之時，我們向村人告別。
    在與村長亞倫握住他肥厚的手，我們彼此作個擁抱道別之際，我在他耳際講著。
   「我會為了荷馬跟阿努比斯他們夢想的世界，赴湯蹈火粉身碎骨的努力，因為我想要看著他們期望相信的未來會是甚麼樣子。」
   「你永遠都會是我們的兄弟，我們的英雄。」亞倫舉出自己拳頭拍著胸口心臟的位置。
   「我們會永遠協助您們，祝一切安好，心想事成。」

    於是，我們離開了佩多拉村，坐著荷馬駕駛輕快的魔車，而阿努比斯一開始倒在我的身旁睡著了，想必昨晚沒有睡好吧。他現在好似作著美夢般，頭靠著我的肩膀，閉著眼笑著。

----------


## thevoidfancy

過去，兩個月前，病房。

    「我來看你了，阿威，你感覺還好嗎?」
    「還不錯啊，最近還滿有精神，怎麼今天還穿西裝那麼人模人樣，丹丹據說你最近混得不錯啊。」
    「等等還要回公司，在這家外商公司工作快一年多，只能說際遇不錯，有貴人幫忙。」
    「呵呵，全世界最大的藥商公司，進去都不容易，這可不是一點運氣就可以進得去的。話說，我也有用到你們的藥治療，很可惜沒有甚麼用呢，果然你們公司是過譽了。」
    「是嗎，那接下來有要用骨髓移植嗎?，那你們家的親人有進行配對嗎?」
    「母親那邊的家人試過，發現根本沒辦法移植，全都配對失敗啊，誰叫我是混血兒呢！免疫型態是本國人都沒有的特例。」
    「所以，你生父那邊的人，怎麼辦呢？」
    「我母親壓跟不想跟對方連絡，要怎麼跟完全跟那傢伙在國外元配說，不好意思妳先生來亞洲執行臥底任務這幾年時生了個私生子，而且還不時藉口出差之際來小老婆家探親，然後他的私生子現在得了白血病需要跟你們的孩子骨髓來配對呢?」
    「哀，你們家的故事就算拍成電影大家也覺得太扯。」
    「誰知道那傢伙生前在全世界播了多少種，最後執行任務被敵人發現而被殺掉，可是被捏造成為外商公司的無辜經理捲入槍戰紛爭犧牲了，不過我們家還可以每月領到些微的撫恤金，已經那傢伙對我們家做的唯一幾件好事了。但是我媽為了養我，還是認真當個職業婦女把我拉拔大，我也是接了好多個打工還不是現在落得窩在病房裡。」
    「那你還會對你生父有任何印象嗎？」
    「有看過幾次，小時候印象中是個身材高壯的男人，其實他說我們的話十分流利，但是很抱歉那傢伙性狀跟身材我可是完全一點都沒有遺傳囉，我媽也說我跟他一點都不像，根本看不出是個混血兒，她有時也懷疑說不定我的生父另有其人。」
    「我想我還是不要問下去了，在問下去又知道有太多秘辛，說不定還被捲入政府跟國家爭紛就不妙了。總之，我今天要告訴你一個消息。」
    「幹嘛突然那麼正經，你可是我的拜把，最好的麻吉咧。是有什麼重要的事呢？」
    「總公司給我去國外受訓的機會，如果表現良好就要去總公司工作了。」
    「喔喔，就是你之前跟我提到的好消息啊，這樣不是很好嗎？你果然是溫拿啊，以前在學校考試跟作業都是我罩你，現在你就已經要一個人翱向全世界了。受訓要多久啊？」
    「大概要一年，都要待在國外。」
    「這樣很不賴啊，說不定會發展新的戀情，或是有跨國戀愛啊！」
    「別開這種玩笑。」
    「丹丹，幹嘛這麼大聲……，其他病人會嚇到的。」
    「如果，我出去受訓了，你死掉了，該怎麼辦……」
    「幹嘛講那麼不吉利的事……，你看我現在不是很健康，氣色很好。」
    「明明前幾天還打電話跟我確認藥物的用途跟作用，那些都已經是二、三線，甚至是最新剛通過試驗的新藥。能用的治療法都用上了。骨髓移植配對登記也不知道排了幾個月，明明病情甚麼都在惡化，明明什麼方法都沒有用了。你這樣，如果我在國外你發生了什麼事，我該怎麼辦，如果連你最後一面都看不到，如果連你葬禮都參加不了，那我算甚麼最好的朋友，算甚麼麻吉啊！」
    「你這樣，不是在咒我死掉嗎？真是不吉利啊！」
    「我周圍的人都離開我，學弟是這樣，如今你也要這樣離開我了嗎？」
    「學弟那件事情不是你的責任啊，你明明就知道。好了，不要哭哭啼啼的了，明明就要去受訓，大好的前程已經等著你了。」
    「為什麼，你們一個一個比我優秀跟聰明的人都要去死，只留我一個愚笨的人，好似成功地活在世上，為什麼，我連你們都拯救不了，即便有成功的事業又怎麼樣，我又無法改寫過去，我也沒辦法修正未來。」
    「丹丹，你不要這樣，你明明就很努力去應徵跟準備了那麼就才能進這家公司，你的夢想明明就很偉大，要讓這世界的人都有充足藥物資源，要讓世界各處不再醫療缺乏，這可是遠大的夢想。好啦，為了丹丹我會好好活下來，我會活到丹丹受訓完回看我為止。」
     「我才不要，你一定要長命百歲，健健康康地活下去。」
     「好好好，我會長命百歲的，那你什麼時後要走啊？」
     「明天早上的班機，我好不容易忙到今天才生出空檔。」
     「所以，這是最後一面啊，不過，在國外有網路的話就可以用APP打電話啦，也不是不方便啦。」
     「阿威，你聽我說……」
     「恩，幹嘛，怎麼臉色又變得那麼奇怪。」
     「你知道，我以前就跟你提過，但是，這可以是最後一次……」
     「幹嘛幹嘛，難道…，又是…」
     「我知道，你跟你指導教授，現在算是在一起……，可是我……」
     「丹丹，你知道，你永遠都是我最好的朋友。」
     「你知道，我是喜歡你的，所以………」
     「我知道啊，丹丹……，但是……」
     「沒關係，沒關係了，我只是想在最後的最後，跟你說這件事……」
     「為甚麼……」
     「如果，現在不當面說的話，我覺得我一定會後悔……，我害怕我以後再以也沒機會跟你說了，即便你依然沒有回覆，即便沒有答案，我只是想要告訴你，我喜歡你。」
     「丹丹……」
     「好了，好了，眼睛都哭腫了，那麼難怪進公司大家又會大驚小怪。時間也差不多了快要遲到了，我要先走了，阿威，你一定要好好地活下去，再見喔！」
     「再見………」
      看著過去同班同學急忙地離開後，我的身子瞬間垮了下來，果然假裝健康強忍著不舒服是那麼耗力氣的事情。畢竟，丹丹是特地來道別的，我不想讓他格外擔心。原本想要跟他歡歡喜喜討論他的未來跟行程，結果又回到最後那過去的事件，那是先前我們都不敢談論的話題，想不到他卻主動提起。
    我拿起面紙，用力的咳嗽著，將喉頭那血痰吐出。
    真是抱歉，丹丹，我可能沒有辦法信守諾言。
    如果我在死後的世界找到學弟，我會跟他說，其實你一直都很在乎他。
    丹丹，我曾經也喜歡你，但是我們都變了，我們都無法改變過去也無法坦然面對未來。

    「科框！」
    魔車好似行駛經過緩速丘，瞬間上下震動，將我從瞌睡的夢中驚醒，屁股也被彈起來。這一次連旁邊熟睡的阿努比斯也一併叫醒。
    我的魔法書被震到地上被魔車拋在後頭，我急忙叫荷馬停車。由於剛剛在畫寫魔法迴路在魔法書上不知不覺呼嚕呼嚕睡著了。一停下車，我立刻小跑步找到魔法書，仔細檢查沒有破損，但是卻布上了許多沙塵。
    我仔細將灰塵用手撢掉，仔細看看我睡前剛完成的法術，也是我最後的魔法，荷馬說如果是新魔法的話，是最慢最後才會出現的，這個魔法陣畫之前完全沒有頭緒跟想法，所以很有可能是我自我原創的魔法。
    我讀讀開頁上的魔法陣，招喚魔法，Lv1，招喚觸手。
    哈嘿，果然獸人世界就一定要有觸手啊。
    此時，阿努比斯也下車來找我，對我揮揮手向我跑來。
    「阿威，你有沒有怎樣啊！」
    「阿比，等一等，你先站在那邊一下。」
     我叫阿比這距離我10公尺處停下來，阿比一臉疑惑地看著我。
    「阿比，你可不可以當我魔法的試用對象啊！」
    「欸，你要用什麼魔法，沒有問題嗎？荷馬不是說不能隨便對人施用魔法，很危險啊！」
    「可是我剛剛對你施用地屬性堅毅術不就沒事嗎？」
    「那是荷馬說沒問題才沒問題啊！」
    「好啦，你是神明，而且這才是等級一的魔法，應該抵擋得住吧！」
    「照理來說，我對三級以下術法都有防禦力，等一下，你要對我使用攻擊魔法？」
     此時，我聽不進阿比的猶疑，運起魔素催動迴路，全身上下散發出虹色的光芒，阿努比斯好像認命，好似做好準備。
    「好啦，如果阿威需要，那就來吧！」他閉起眼睛站立，似乎非常緊張。
    「招喚術法，等級一，招喚觸手！」
    「等等！為甚麼是觸手。」
    如同彩虹極光的光芒在阿努比斯腳上畫出魔法陣，受到驚嚇的阿努比斯聽到接下來會觸手這個敏感單字，便立即跳開魔法陣的範圍。
    不過，已經來不及了。
    三條三公尺以上直徑12公分以上的粉紅肉質觸手從地上暴竄出來，立刻逮住阿比的小腿肚讓他逃脫失敗，並且如同狩獵的章魚腳一樣快速的將胡狼神的四肢綑綁束縛起來，觸手上還有透明的黏液，狂野地觸撫將阿努比斯的全身毛皮都塗濕了。
    濕熱的觸手綑綁應該讓阿努比斯十分不舒服，他的臉色透漏是困頓跟羞赧的表情，下一秒，阿努比斯想要運起紫色的神力，想要一口氣用神技脫困。
    「不行，阿比，等一等，我要計算我可以維持這個觸手多久時間。」
    阿努比斯看起來十分為難，不過卻乖乖聽我話停止神力。
    這三隻觸手會根據我的意識自動攻擊我認定的目標，所以我即便十分靠近觸手也不會對我攻擊，甚至可以根據我的意願左右搖擺。
     甚至，根據我的想法，有不同變化，於是我使喚兩隻觸手個抓住阿努比斯的雙手腕，好像用皮影戲的桿子指揮阿比的雙手動作。
     「阿威，不要這樣玩我。我生氣囉！」阿比一臉慍怒的樣子。
     可是被我捉弄到生氣的阿比，卻讓我覺得好可愛喔！
     但是，觸手開始漸漸萎縮，最後化為灰，灰燼飛散到空中。
     阿努比斯被解放後，摩拳霍霍走到我面前。
     「阿比，這只是小試驗，以後遇到敵人才能有更多的對策嗎？」
     「所以，我是你的敵人嗎！」
     「這只是模擬啦，因為阿比人最好又最強了，才能都我的施法對象。」
     「明明就很不舒服，你只是想要捉弄我。」
     「對不起啦，不要生氣嗎！」
     「我不管！」
     於是阿努比斯開始把我撲倒在路旁草地上，並且把我抱緊，他用身體將他毛上的黏液全都抹在我身上，好像把我當成毛巾使用，不停把我抓起來，在他身上磨蹭來摩蹭去。
    恩，這樣的play不是更加羞恥嗎？我心跳變得很快，臉都脹紅了。
    阿努比斯趴在我身上看著我，眼神迷離。
    「快點吻我。」他命令道。
    我用力的抬起脖子才親的他的嘴，他長長的舌頭一瞬間塞滿了我的口腔，還差一點嗆到。
    然後他開始用舌頭舔著我滿臉，像隻瘋狂愛慕的狗兒一樣。
    難不成觸手黏液有催淫的效果，感覺阿努比斯跟以往有點不同。
    然後他沉沉的投入我的懷中，用力把我抬起來抱緊。
    他用力大聲吸氣，好似在聞著我的氣味。
    我的下巴靠在他的肩上，眼睛看著天空不斷飄去的白雲。
    我們沉默，但是我似乎感覺得到他的心跳。
    他的心跳十分快，而且大力躍動。
    我閉起眼睛，輕輕摸著他的毛，他的毛已經乾了。
    抱著他開闊的肩膀，我輕輕地在他耳邊呵著歌，那首在亞歷山大村，在星空下村人獻祭巨狼頭的那首歌: 犬神依然在嚎叫守路，而貓神繼續在火爐前睡覺。
   我的愛人啊，請你等著我，我們總有一天會團聚。

    我的守路神，該出發了，要不然賢者大人會來催的。
    和風依舊吹著，長草婆娑搖曳，阿努比斯將他的鼻頭埋著我的胸口，我只好遷就繼續維持像大玩偶的樣子，讓坐在地上的犬獸神抱著。
    只好再一下下了，再讓我們在撒嬌一下就要上路了。

----------


## 流星守護者(星守)

阿努萬歲~~~~~~~~~
花了好久,終於非常不認真(?  的看完了
希望可以快點看到後面80話
然後...
觸手君到Lv99的時候究竟會...(幻想

----------


## thevoidfancy

感謝支持~ 原來有點快要辦放棄繼續寫  
不過好像還有人支持，就會想辦法再加油一下!!
謝謝

----------


## thevoidfancy

阿努比斯跟我一同走了回來，走在從佩多拉村到藍獅城上的西方大道，雖然說是國家級的主要幹道，跟現世比起來只是四線道寬的黃土路，而這個路段景色周圍皆是麥田。
大把大把的翠綠麥稈配上毛毛未成熟的穗絮，西風吹來漣起波浪。
荷馬一個人好似在調整魔車的機組件，以確保接下來的路途運轉正常，其實據說再過一兩個小時就會抵達藍獅城大門，所以天黑之際應該我們會在藍獅城留宿。
荷馬微笑地舉手招呼前來會合的阿努比斯跟我，我也迫不及待地向他展示我魔法書新的魔法。
「居然是召喚魔法，看來阿威的魔法專長也開始自由發展跟成長。開始漸漸跟我不一樣了。」
荷馬看著我一臉疑惑的樣子，繼續為我解說。
「都常學徒一開始所學會的魔法，大多受導師影響，基礎跟低等級的法術會十分類似，不過根據個人特質，學徒會學會自己專屬的魔法，而走上自己的修業之路，最後會成長跟導師有所分歧的屬性跟特性。因為我不太善長招喚術法所以沒辦法給你什麼建議，這個術法是以後阿威自己要好好獨自專研的。」
「但是居然是招喚觸手，也太奇怪了吧！」我回答。
於是我跟荷馬又開始繼續討論有關於魔法的事。而阿努比斯已經回到車上坐好，閉起眼睛享受著和風跟日光開始打起屯，每當我跟荷馬聊起魔法的事他都無法插話，也只好耐住性子聽著。他手臂靠著魔車的扶手拖著腮，還不忘記在身邊留了個空位給我。
「荷馬，你都不會累嗎？」我問著他，畢竟駕駛魔車已經兩個小時，想必也消耗了大量的魔素跟體力。
「是啊，所以應該要好好休息一下，補充體力。剛剛你們跑去打茫時，我也順便去解手了一下。」 荷馬笑著回答。
果然被發現我們只是下車撿書以外，還是多做了很多事情。
「那你這樣還要不要再多休息一下嗎？反正時間也還早啊，只要在天黑前抵達藍獅城就好了。」
「與其多多休息，還有個更快的方法補充魔素跟體力喔！」
「蛤，那是甚麼？」
下一秒，荷馬便抓著我的肩膀，大嘴大舌的貼近我的嘴巴，給我一個濕黏滑溜的舌吻。
當我意識到後，才發現我居然不由自己地配合他。他鬆了口，滿足的眼神看著我然後摸摸我的臉，我只好用袖子將弄得滿嘴的口水擦掉。
然後荷馬反倒用舌頭舔著自己的牙齒跟嘴唇，以十分色誘的方式解說。
「這樣，就可以補充魔素啦!」
「這樣…，最好是可以補充魔素啦，又不是傳說中的淫魔，可以隨邊吸收別人的精氣……」我說著話，偷偷看著魔車上的阿努比斯，此時依舊還在睡覺中，不時頭沒有支撐還度咕中。
「這世界的運行之裡就是，愛、信仰跟滿足性慾時換轉換成靈魂能量，而靈魂能量會分解成魔素。所以勇者大人滿足了我的性欲，給了我愛，就可以轉換成靈魂能量，這樣就可以有足夠的魔素來駕馭魔車。」
咦，我怎麼好像聽到很有道理可是又十分不正經的理論啊，這樣對嗎? 
「勇者大人，我好像還需要更多靈魂能量跟魔素來開車呢？還要需要勇者大人更多的幫忙喔。」
於是乎，我又被荷馬大力抱著，全身好似都陷入一個巨大的毛團，他的掌爪伸進我的衣褲裏頭，肆意地任意摸索。
他的舌頭露出來直直地舔著我的臉龐跟耳際，我完全無法反抗。
「荷馬不要啦，光天化日之下被人看到怎麼辦，被阿努比斯看到怎麼辦。」
「所以，勇者大人剛剛跟神明大人偷偷摸摸地在幹甚麼，是不是在光天化日之下做不可告人的事。要不要示範給我看看呢?」
完蛋了，感覺荷馬好似開啟了發情妄想模式，是因為魔素或是精神能量大量消耗產生的缺乏症候群嗎?就像魔獸一樣缺乏理智了嗎？然後狂亂地要攝取靈魂能量嗎？
他的手爪抓著我的下巴，又強勢地在把他的舌頭伸進來，塞滿我的嘴。
恩，我已經感覺十分不妙了，他的下襬也變得十分緊繃了。
荷馬把我整個抱起來，準備要把我擄進旁邊的麥田裡去。

「是不是要準備出發了啊！阿威！荷馬！」
阿努比斯大聲地叫喝打斷，此時荷馬聽到後急忙把我放下。
我頭一轉看到，阿努比斯面露怒容，雙手抱胸正坐。
並且身體周圍運起浩瀚的紫色神光，眼睛怒然直視我們兩個。
荷馬急忙露出笑容賠不是，然後招呼我上車準備出發。

魔車呼嚕呼嚕地啟動，開始輕快地駕駛，倏忽地穿越過田野。
不過此時我們三個人面面相覷，沒有人先動口講話。
如果剛剛那時候被荷馬得逞了，我也還是應該會由著他吧，就這樣讓他允取允求，畢竟剛剛對阿努比斯也是這樣子，沒理由對荷馬有差別待遇吧！
不過反倒是阿努比斯出面制止了色慾薰心的荷馬，這樣是好還是壞呢？
目前荷馬依舊游刃有餘地駕駛魔車，所以難不成他剛剛是故意裝的，而且還故意在阿努比斯面前表現？
阿努比斯應該老早就發現我們在一旁親熱，所以一開始是在睜一隻眼閉一隻眼假裝睡著嗎？然後查覺到我即將晚節不保，於是才劃聲制止嗎？
真的不要在旅行中發生同伴不合的事件，如同我們現在三個人十分尷尬，不過問題的核心，好像就是我惹出來的嗎？

「據說神，不是要對世人一律平等博愛，神愛世人嗎？」
此時荷馬駕駛著車子，居然一眼遠眺外頭的影色，好似提對阿努比斯提起質問。
欸，這樣不是故意找架吵嗎?
「是的，神不只對人，對眾生也會與平等的慈愛。」阿努比斯依舊抱著胸，毫無猶疑地回答荷馬的問題。
「所以，在亞歷山大村，甚至是佩特拉村時，村人們跟信徒們對阿努比斯大人充滿好感，想要跟大人進行神之儀時，阿努比斯也毫不猶豫地答應，甚至希望她們能夠懷上自己的孩子。」荷馬繼續緩緩地說，但是這話題好似越來越尖銳。
「是這樣沒錯。因為那是信徒們對神的全心全意地奉獻，身為神明理當心懷感激地領受。」阿努比斯回答。
「所以，你可以接受眾人的求愛跟款待，但是阿威大人就不行嗎？」
 咦？這甚麼意思?
「阿威大人只能愛著你，不能愛著其他人嗎? 但是神明大人可以愛著阿威大人，又可以愛著其他人嗎?」
 荷馬說完停頓了一下，等候著阿努比斯的回答，兩個人彼此看著。
「阿威，想要跟其他人做什麼，就做什麼沒關係。我也早知道阿威跟你也是充滿各種情愫，身為神，身為寬大且博愛的神，我是能夠完全理解這件事。」
 阿努比斯充滿鎮定地說著，雖然我好像覺得這段話中有異常的感覺。
 好似在掩飾什麼，阿比跟荷馬超理智地分析，但是這些話的意涵是甚麼。
「那所以，剛剛那是……，是怎麼一回事？為甚麼要刻意打斷我們呢?」荷馬意有所指，就是阿比出面阻擋他跟我親熱這件事。
「因為，我看到阿威好像，不怎麼熱衷有點被強迫的樣子………」
阿努比斯眼神銳利著反問著荷馬。
「所以是，勇者大人，不情願嗎？然後是我霸道地……」
荷馬含首低頭地看著我，似乎在尋求我的證詞跟幫助。
所以現在是我要回答什麼呢，怎麼已經來到分歧路線選擇回答了。
啊，是我要怎麼回答啊，感覺一弄不好，說不定就回答後就產生誤會了。
我想想喔，可能的回答有:
1: 阿努比斯說的對，剛剛是荷馬太粗暴了
2: 荷馬是對的，因為我也想要那麼做。
3: 沒關係，沒關係啦，總之是個誤會，以後大家還是要當好朋友喔
4: 你們兩個人都太令我為難了………….

唔，果然還是只能這麼回答了。
「好啦好啦，阿努比斯跟荷馬，剛剛只是個小誤會啦，畢竟我想幫助荷馬，他剛剛太疲累所以給他小小慰問跟打情罵俏，希望他能夠打起精神恢復元氣，所以剛剛只是鬧著玩開個玩笑。而且阿努比斯畢竟那麼關心我，誤會我有危險只是大驚小怪而已。現在把話說開了，大家還是旅行上跟好戰友啊。」
恩，不知道我這樣回答有沒有差池，不過荷馬跟阿努比斯的神情比起剛剛放鬆許多，並且好似彼此開始陪不是。
「抱歉，阿努比斯大人，是我剛剛玩笑開大了。」荷馬說著。
「是我不好，荷馬賢者，我不應該打斷你跟阿威的，我感到十分抱歉。」阿努比斯說著。
「這也是我有做錯的地方，我不應該……..」荷馬繼續說著，已經快要變成兩個人互相的道歉大會了。
「總之，阿比跟荷馬是我現在重要的人，都訂下靈魂契約了，代表生死與共，心靈同步，以後就不要吵架了好嗎，這樣我很為難的！」我說著給兩個人聽。
阿努比斯跟荷馬聽完之後，露出淺淺得笑容，好似稍稍解開心結。
好似這次的紛爭就這麼結束，真是謝天謝地。
荷馬意味深長地看著我，臉上露出些許愉悅。
感覺有點奇怪，是滿意我的回答，還是……
他剛剛是藉機用這個機會去質問這個世界的神明。
是試探的用意嗎？而且荷馬明明知道，阿努比斯在我面前是不能說謊地，否則神之誓言就會自我毀滅他的神格。
這樣子，是否以後荷馬也會使用類似的機會，同樣獲得這世界的情報，還是他有什麼特別想要對神，對這世界進行的要求，或是另有所圖。
我心中已經埋下這懷疑的種子，剛剛的行為跟問題是否是蓄意的算計呢？
看了看坐在身邊的阿努比斯，但好似在自己煩惱什麼。
「身為神，就要博愛嗎……」
他喃喃自語著，好似對剛剛荷馬的問題觸發了什麼，困擾著，讓我覺得他現在好似腦袋無法反應的狗兒，自己沉浸在理解不能的思考。

然而藍獅城已經在我們的眼眸，轉過頭去看到高聳且充滿巴洛克風情的巨型城堡，我不經發出"喔"的讚嘆。宛如新天鵝堡的用色，潔白的厚實城牆搭配著城內數座參天的靛藍色尖塔，如同深入天際向神敬拜的祈願。在翠綠色的開闊的麥浪，陽光將白色跟藍色刷滿彩度飽和，還反射散射出些許螢光。
魔車靠近藍獅城，此時城垛已經遠超乎我的視野範圍，遠處看似光潔無暇的城牆，其實佈滿許多各式浮雕跟雕像，那遠處看見的靛藍，近看才發現其實各種藍色的漸層，寶石藍、海軍藍、土耳其玉藍、海水藍等等各式藍色跟白色的分層分色的彼此搭配。
五層樓高的城門在我們面前展開，大理石白鑲著寶石藍的大門開啟，魔車來往但是交通尚未擁擠。
城門衛兵要求我們出示身分證明，而荷馬從懷中取出了一面血玉的令牌，上面是一個金製的獅首浮雕。
衛兵一認出那是太子專用的令牌，並囑咐下屬領我們進城門，在城門附近小廣場，類似像公務車臨停區，好似要等候某個人來接待我們。
這個廣場包圍著大理石座的小型噴泉，藍獅城內部的是黑色石磚路，貓人跟犬人正在來往疾疾步行著，有穿戴整齊拿著公事包的人似乎忙著處理文件，要不然就是有穿著輕便但是肌肉發達的獸人正在搬運貨物。魔車在路上來往，人們正在確認貨物的點交數量跟品質。
果然像個大城，在城門附近看似就有十分繁忙的商業跟產業活動。
此時有一個身穿騎士輕裝銀色盔甲的灰毛狼人向我們跑來，他舉起說大聲呼喊。
「果然是，荷馬老師，荷馬老師!!」
狼人快速衝過來抱住荷馬，荷馬差點頂不住往後踉蹌一下。
狼人大聲笑著抱著荷馬，尾巴好似花盡所有力氣使勁地左右搖擺。
「真的是老師，好久不見，好久不見，已經五年不見了。」
狼人的開心狂喜的笑鬧著，不時跟荷馬非常親暱的接觸，用嘴輕觸荷馬的臉頰，用舌頭舔著他，眼角似乎有淚水沁下。
然後甚至開始用嘴輕觸著荷馬的嘴，好似接吻。
荷馬變得很不好意思。
周圍的人們似乎正在旁邊狼人跟荷馬兩個親暱的舉動，並且露出笑容在交頭接耳，好似在談論什麼有趣的八卦軼事。

「所以，在這個世界兩個男的，公開這麼親密是沒問題的嗎？」我問一同被晾在一旁的阿努比斯。 
「恩，是完全沒有問題的喔，一般感情很好的朋友也會接吻，甚至握手擁抱都是常見的事，畢竟獸人對於觸撫跟肌膚之親的需求很大。」阿努比斯向我解釋道。
 「那為什麼周圍的人都放下手邊工作，看著荷馬跟那狼人卿卿我我，是太過頭了嗎？」我又不解地問。
  「這種行為還滿一般的，而周圍人刻意在偷偷看著，是因為那個狼人就是現今唯一一個灰狼家的子嗣，灰狼王沃爾夫。」
 蛤，什麼，那個看起來年輕幼齒又不懂世事的狼人，甚至看起來還比較像哈士奇的獸人，就是這個國家的傳說英雄，叛亂組織的精神領袖，灰狼王？
 好啦，是還滿帥的，如果在一般獸人控妄想，應該是滿分十分，達到九分以上的高標。

 「好啦，沃爾夫，等等我們在敘舊吧，現在來正經一點。」
 「不要！如果又放開老師，老師一定又不知道會跑到哪去。」
 「唔，好吧，那趕快過來，那我要向你介紹。」
  我現在看到身高大略跟阿努比斯一樣180公分高，身材跟手臂都比阿努比斯還要肌壯的武裝騎士，雙手抓著荷馬的手，頭依偎在荷馬肩頭上的狼王。好似巨大化的低年級小學生正在跟自己最愛的老師撒嬌的感覺，擺出想要小鳥依人的樣態。
  荷馬一臉感覺害羞尷尬，不過也好像拿他不知道怎樣。
  恩，雖然是很可愛啦，不過我覺得我眼神好像死掉了。
  阿努比斯，恩，好像一臉贊同這美好的師生關係的感覺，恩，你根本就覺得把荷馬丟給哈士奇狼王纏著就好。
  「等一下，所以荷馬剛剛對我做的事，根本就是這世界稀鬆平常的事嗎？那你剛剛發那麼大的脾氣是在……」我問著阿努比斯。
  我忽然驚覺到，阿努比斯根本就看透這一切，所以他剛剛是在無理取鬧嗎？
  「阿威不一樣啊，又不是這世界的人……，那種事在阿威的世界裡，只能跟心愛的人一起做的啊……，」阿努比斯喃喃地說，不知道是否有些害羞所以就刻意不看著我這麼說。
  恩，其實也是不一定啦，阿比。原本想這麼說，不過這樣好像會讓他有不好的印象，那就算了。

  荷馬拖著灰狼王沃爾夫來到我們面前會合。
  「這位是路神阿努比斯大人，而這位是異世界穿越者，阿威大人。而我向您們介紹，這是灰狼家最後的血脈，沃爾夫  灰狼，是我的弟子，現任藍獅城守衛隊隊長。」
  正當我準備伸手向沃爾夫致意握手，沃爾夫便衝上來熱情的向我們抱住。
  「這是傳說中的犬神跟百年以來無毛人勇者嗎！這實在太棒了。」
  他熱情地抱著我們，我看見他後頭蓬鬆的尾巴又大力搖著。
  然後他偷偷舔著我的耳朵。在我耳旁說著。
 「勇者大人很可愛喔，是我的菜喔，一定要跟我來一發。」
  接下來嘴就督上來給我一個吻。
  一見面馬上就被虧跟強吻，我想這就是異世界的習俗吧，文化衝擊！
  然後我好像又看到周圍地人還是站在那邊繼續竊竊私語，你們這些市民老百姓趕快回去工作啦!!!
  不過，我身旁的紫色靈光現在又大量暴射出來。
  阿努比斯，冷靜一點啊，你身上的毛都豎起來了。
  阿努比斯，不能隨便吃醋就神性暴亂啊!
  「喔喔喔喔，神明大人生氣了，一定是我沒有對你獻上敬意。」
  於是沃爾夫抓著阿努比斯的頭，閉上眼睛，深深吻著阿努比斯，原本阿努比斯想要抗拒，最後卻慢慢放鬆上來，原本暴漲的神力現在也在消散四溢。
  吻完之後，沃爾夫還刻意不將舌頭收完，繼續舔著阿努比斯的唇跟齒間。
  阿努比斯好像有點精神未定，一時無語不知道該說什麼，只好任由比自己健壯的狼人親暱地手掌摸著他精瘦的臉龐。
  「阿努比斯大人如果神之儀的話，盡量找我喔，我會好好奉陪地。」
  然後沃爾夫放開我們，阿努比斯似乎還在衝擊之中，呆呆有點害羞站在。
  居然可以靠著一個吻就收服阿努比斯，難道是真情場高手嗎？
  等一下，阿努比斯，你怎麼有點傻了，難不成那看似對我病嬌的專情，在狼王的魅力之下是無可比擬的嗎?

  「我應該要好好自我介紹，我是灰狼王沃爾夫。」
  他對我們鞠躬，銀色的盔甲跟鮮紅色披風讓他看起來英姿颯爽，其實滿意外的，因為剛剛看到的衛兵都是身穿靛藍色的襯衣或是帽子。
  只有沃爾夫穿著如同血一般鮮紅色配搭白色跟銀色胸甲。
  「好了，我們一起上路吧。高層那些人還要中心區等你們呢」
 沃爾夫充滿元氣地這麼說，於是我們四個人一起上了魔車，我跟阿努比斯坐在前端但是面朝後，看這後座的荷馬跟沃爾夫。荷馬開啟魔車，走在正中大道之下，此時沃爾夫不時偷偷玩弄著荷馬的肚腩，搞得荷馬十分不自在。
  「老師，果然變胖了。」沃爾夫一邊說著，一邊掐著荷馬的側腹肉。
  荷馬對他的抓弄感到十分敏感，急忙地想要拍掉沃爾夫的玩弄，但是哈士奇狼人繼續偷捏著身體其他部分。
  「因為變老了，身材難免難控制。」荷馬害羞地回答，然後深怕一分心就會撞到店家跟來往路人。
  「不過變得很壯。」他摸著荷馬的二頭肌，一面稱讚到，荷馬好似變得更加羞赧。。
  「不知道，胸肌有沒有變更大。」沃爾夫突然一把用兩手摸到荷馬的胸口，撫弄著荷馬的雙乳。
  「啊啊啊啊啊啊。」荷馬完全受到突襲，駕駛車子就瞬間打滑，差點就翻過去了。
  「嗯嗯嗯，胸肌也變得很秀色可餐的樣子，晚上我會去找老師，讓我們好好重溫敘舊！」
  灰狼王露出十分猥瑣的笑容，此時魔車回復正軌，我們另外三人餘悸由存。

  這就是這個世界犬族的民族希望，就是個欲求不滿的色情狂人，這樣真的沒問題嗎？

----------


## thevoidfancy

魔車駕駛在藍獅城的石磚路上，我們正往市中心的行政區駕駛，準備與藍獅城的行政高層會面。而路上人潮熙攘，我們從城門一路走來的西區主要是市場跟商業區，是接收腹地及其他城鎮運送而來農作貨進行批發，準備再轉手銷售到國家的各個區域。市民十分努力地工作，交通也繁忙著，看著有許多運送貨物的魔車來往。
原以為會因為受到魔法師的威脅跟國家動盪還造成不安定及蕭條，想不到居然還是充滿了生氣，該說是居民的強韌還是百姓們在戰亂時也要認分地過著生活。
但是，除了我以外，魔車裡其他三個人面容十分沉重，甚至剛剛非常輕浮的沃爾夫，現在也正經地坐好，不打擾荷馬仔細觀察周圍景象，荷馬此時除了一邊駕駛魔 車外，眉頭深鎖神色憂慮地看著，看似十分困惑。
   而阿努比斯雙手抱胸，如坐針氈，好似十分不舒爽的樣子。
   接下來，我總算知道，他們查覺到藍獅城的異常究竟是什麼。
   在每個公共建築，眼裡可見的大型建築、雕像或是噴水池，這些物件上面都附有金色的魔法陣，在建築物高處都有魔法迴路，那迴路描繪出一隻大眼，宛如從高空監視著城內每個角落。而城內中的魔素會被公共設計的魔法陣自動吸收，如同抽水站一樣，吸光內城內的魔法力。
   如果一般民眾應該無法看見這些魔法陣，身體感覺應該也覺得無妨，但是如果是魔法師或是高位存在像是阿努比斯，應該會覺得氣氛十分異常，畢竟這樣連大氣中的魔素都吸收不了，而且隨時有被監視的感覺。
  「這些魔法陣，到底是怎麼一回事？」我問著其他人。
  「這應該是魔素的自動吸收裝置跟監視用的魔法陣，代表操控者除了可以掌握住魔素的脈動，並且吸收後納為己用，再使用類似千里眼的術法監視藍獅城的重要幹道跟機關。」荷馬說著。
  「可是這樣的監視魔法，應該會存在許多視野死角吧？畢竟這城市巷道交雜會有十分多遮蔽物跟掩體。」我又問。
  「其實不然，如果對方只是想要監看藍獅城是否發生大型事件或是騷動，這樣密度的千里眼已經大大足夠，況且如果對方也是具有魔髮識破或是有類似神明跟魔法師的才能，透過這些媒介，確實可以任意瀏覽或是監視目標的動向，但是這些吸收魔法陣除了吸取魔素以外，搞不會也會吸收靈魂能量，只是效率較低而已。」阿努比斯回答，他憂心忡忡。
  「所以，也是會吸取市民的靈魂能量嗎？這裡的市民會發生怎麼樣的事？」我又問。
  「因為可以從大氣中奪取些微的靈魂能量，對市民影響頂多是情緒些微不穩定或是低落，欠缺活力，最嚴重的效果可能是記憶力下降吧。」阿努比斯回答。
  「可是一路看來，這裡的人似乎還滿有活力的，這又是怎麼一回事？」
  「因為藍獅城十二神殿守護跟各地小型禮拜堂，所以能夠匯集市民信仰發動祝福保護的神力，能夠阻擋靈魂能量被魔法陣吸收，雖然這些小教堂跟禮拜堂能發動神力的庇護村人，但是神力跟魔素系統不同，所以無法阻斷監視魔法陣跟持續吸取魔素運作吧。」荷馬分析道。
   「那這些被吸走的魔素，都跑去哪了呢？」我問。
   荷馬跟阿努比斯搖頭說，表示他們並不知道。
   久而未言的沃爾夫，聽完大家的發言而繼續說道。
   「這些魔素流向，經過我們調查後，最後流到了東方城郊外的愛德蒙魔術塔，這也是擄走萊昂的魔法師的據點。」
   「居然是那座巫師塔，這下難辦了……」荷馬一聽到沃爾夫給的資訊，不經意立刻開了口。
   「所謂的愛德蒙，也是這裡傳說中的大法師嗎？還有巫師塔是幹什麼的？」我繼續問著。
   「咦，你不知道200年前的傳說嗎？ 亞歷山大帝的西征傳說。」沃爾夫驚訝的說。
   「我知道亞歷山大的西征傳說啊，我們就是從亞歷山大村來的，還穿過了馬其頓森林。」
   所以，我們一路上從亞歷山大的終點一起逆行的腳步，來到這裡嗎？
   果不其然，我們又必須面臨對方陣營的挑戰，看起來對方也是以亞歷山大的遺產作為目標，難道200年前的傳說藏有什麼祕密嗎？
   「所謂的愛德蒙魔術塔，應該是一個凡人無法進入甚至無法找尋到正確位置的建築嗎？我們十二神，曾經對這個建築感到十分有興趣，也覺得特別神秘，而且還特別位置在藍獅城的周圍，也就是十二神神殿的地方」阿努比斯說著。
   「因為愛德蒙算是古代藍獅家的宗主之一，而那座塔就是愛德蒙嘔心瀝血的最後遺作。而應該這麼說，若沒有愛德蒙跟隨亞歷山大一同發跡起來，藍獅家族就不會有現在的地位，變成現在夠統領西方部落跟孕育眾多傑出賢者的家族。因為這些積累，所以才會誕生出大賢者阿斯藍這號人物，建立西方省會的領導地位」沃爾夫回答。
    「這是什麼意思，所以愛德蒙是怎麼一號人物，跟亞歷山大有什麼關係？」我繼續問著。
    「那已經是200年前的傳說，就算到現在依舊有許多存疑跟爭論的地方，也沒有足夠的歷史證據。那時的魔法的理論基礎才剛剛完成，主要分成三個流派，分別是東方建立但在南方海貓市發跡的三哲人系統，也就是現在主流使用的迴路系統，而當時的三哲人流的傳人集大成的人就是亞歷山大。」荷馬說著。
    「所以亞歷山大褐犬，也是魔法師囉？」我驚訝地說。
    「根據資料來看嚴格來說，應該是魔法劍士，而且主要是有許多三哲人派的魔法師跟其他兵士跟隨著他，所以他才能從南部開始發跡跟東部各大貓系貴族抗衡，開始建立西部犬人部落的發展，成為國家的雛型。」沃爾夫說。
    「其實最關鍵的還是藍獅家族，西部獅族的分家，意外支持著亞歷山大跟犬族，這也是至今歷史學者關注的地方。當年的領導就是愛德蒙，而藍獅家族只不過是獅族眾多分支之一，但是愛德蒙自行開發出獨樹一格的奧術系統，使用魔法文字作為觸媒，因而進行各種術法，這個系統的好處就是時效性長且經過排列組合後便可以使用，甚至可以自動運作，也比起三哲人系統魔手而容易讓新手上手，不過現在已經失傳了……」
    「所以我們之前在亞歷山大遺跡中，所看到的文字就是奧術系統的魔法文字嗎？」阿努比斯問著。
    「沒有錯，雖然說魔術的系統跟原理大部分都已經失傳，但是大家仍舊深信藍獅家至今仍有解讀跟保存大部分的知識，這個系統另一個特點就是增加道具的附魔跟祝福效果，可以把物品轉換成魔法道具或是神器。」荷馬回答。
    「等一下，所以你們已經去看過亞歷山大的遺跡了嗎？」沃爾夫驚訝的說。
    「荷馬足足待著亞歷山大最後的圖書館整整五年，基本上應該挖掘出許多秘密，你去問他吧。」我回答。
    此時沃爾夫的眼睛一亮，好似憧憬英雄傳說的少年一樣，然後巴著荷馬要他講出更多故事。
    「所以老師，你真的看得懂那些書嗎？我聽說你在那裏學會了魔法，到底是怎麼一回事？」
     像個小孩子一樣，真是的。
     也許因為沃爾夫是目前犬族英雄的後代，所以對這類的英雄譚才十分感興趣。
     「不過原本以為學會魔法能夠解讀奧術流的秘密文字，結果嘗試解讀後得到的資訊也是十分有限。大致上都在講述當地遺跡的作用跟原理，以及可能封印的魔獸為何，不過大多的內容我的能力跟知識頂多也只能其內容的看得懂一成。」
     聽完後，沃爾夫反倒有點失望。但是那些文字居然也那麼多的消息跟知識，為甚麼荷馬發現了卻之前都不明說。
     還是說，是阿蘭轉述給荷馬，更或者是阿蘭教荷馬怎麼解讀奧術文字嗎? 
    「但是據說愛德蒙  藍獅研發這個系統，據說是使用神明文字進行編輯，如果這傳說是真的，想必犬神阿努比斯是可以解讀。」
     荷馬露出狡詰的笑容看著阿努比斯，好似在等待阿努比斯不能在我面前說謊跟閃避的規則。
    此時阿努比斯感覺自己被計算了，只好回答。
    「沒錯，我是能看得懂遺跡裡文字的記述，但是我不了解是背後架構魔法使用魔素的機制。」阿努比斯回答。
    「這過去的研究甚至推論，奧術流的機制可能不是使用魔素，而是直接使用靈魂能量驅動的，是真的，還是假的，阿努比斯大人。」荷馬又繼續問著阿努比斯，感覺十分在向全知全能的神明挖出更多秘辛。
    「這理論上可能是可以，如果我使用神力應該是可以催動遺跡的魔法裝置。但是實際仍有盲點，如果這樣驅動遺跡內的魔法式，就要使用魔素積累反轉換成靈魂能量。這就是我完全不懂的地方，無論是如何反轉能量或是用特地使用靈魂能量作為媒介等等，這些我都不明白，畢竟神明終究不了解你們魔法運作機制。」
    荷馬好似心滿意足，看來阿努比斯解答他心中長久以來的謎題。
    所以，魔素也是可以反轉成靈魂能量，忽然我也對這失傳的奧術流十分感到興趣，而且藍獅城應該還是有相關奧術流最後資料。
    沃爾夫此時舉手再說，還有最後一位傳說人物，對吧！老師。
   「最後一位跟隨亞歷山大，也是現在失傳的魔術的宗師，白巫女賈迪絲，是可以御使大地跟大氣的妖精跟魔素，擅長使用招喚術法的泛靈流，據說是北方蹄族鹿人，自稱為是白神的女兒。」荷馬說道。
    等一下，白女巫，愛德蒙，獅子亞斯藍，這不就是獅子,女巫,魔衣櫥嗎?
    這就是納尼亞傳說的藍本，怎麼會跟亞歷山大的傳說搞在一起，我頭好痛。
   「重點是，根據傳說，白女巫並不是鹿人，而是穿著鹿皮頭戴鹿角的無毛人！據說傳說全身上下都光溜溜跟阿威一樣喔」沃爾夫趁機機靈地提醒。
    等一下，一百年前是大法師無尾，二百年前是白女巫，而現在是我。
    所以百年一度，就會有現世人類的穿越者嗎？那我開始懷疑300年前或是這世界400年前歷史時代剛開始的時候，是否也有穿越者嗎？
    「不過這應該沒有相關事證，好似野史加油添醋吧，應該是大法師無尾太有名了，所做出的聯想跟穿鑿附會，所以認為白女巫也是穿越的無毛人，我想是這樣的。」荷馬分析著。
    咦，難道不跟阿努比斯確認這個問題，但是阿努比斯聽完好似鬆口氣一樣，這樣反而更可疑啊！
    這樣我一定要私底下確認這個事實，是否每一百年就有穿越者來到Furian裡解決世界危機。
    「所以，亞歷山大，愛德蒙跟白女巫三種不同系統是怎麼合作的呢？」我問著荷馬，我相信他看到遺跡後應該推估出合理的機制。
    「誠如我們觀察到的，亞歷山大等哲人流布下了基礎的魔法陣迴路架構起封印的基礎，在配合白女巫的泛靈流與當地地氣跟自然的地基跟能量來源，最後配合奧術流的文字做出長時間且效能的維持，並且進行三者之間的微調造作，所以為甚麼這樣的封印可以強效到封鎖住魔獸領主到200年的時光。」
    荷馬滔滔地講完這一切的理論，可是看起來另外的我們三人好似無法吸收，呈現茫然地狀態。然後沃爾夫繼續把故事講完。
    「故事的最後就是，亞歷山大帶著自己的最強部隊出海找尋西方大陸，白女巫討完眾多邪惡的魔獸後回到北地，將泛靈流的相關技術跟紀錄銷毀，因為不想讓妖精跟大地再被其他魔法師使用，如果自然再次被破壞，她會代表白神出來討伐自然的仇敵。而最後愛德蒙回到這裡，根據自己的技術蓋了一座魔法塔，並且將所有的魔法材料跟資源都放哪裡，等到有緣人的到來。」
     「真是可喜可賀，可喜可賀。」我最後幫他們師徒拍拍手，把200年前的英雄傳說講完，沃爾夫十分開心我的鼓掌。
      「不過歷史上來說，當平定西方魔獸的討伐，三人各自回歸自己的所在。認為亞歷山大在西方跟南方建立的犬人聯邦，終究終究難敵於東方的身體強健跟能力優秀的貓族貴族，最後壯志未酬逃亡到西方後死去。而藍獅家族在戰後則出面作保，雖然東方聯盟獲勝回歸一統，在藍獅家族主導的和談協議仍不得迫害西方犬族，甚至大幅減縮賠款金額。因此成為東方貓族的眼中釘，最後和談失敗，古代的藍獅城便成為東方聯盟的攻擊目標，基本上城市完全被戰爭摧毀，奧術流因此失傳，愛德蒙也不知去勝，只剩下傳說中的巫師塔跟藍獅家一些遺族。然後，總算在東部國家連續向西方長征的告一段落，北女巫率領北方大軍南下，重創東方聯盟而後回歸北方隱沒，一般認為是北方當年發生嚴重寒害，因此南下進行掠奪足夠的物資後也沒有占領地土而回歸。最後國內勢力仍無法，持續呈現戰國割據的衝突時代，直到百年前無尾跟雙王為止而建立的帝國一統。」
     荷馬最後將200年前的英雄故事作結，終究平定世間禍害的英雄依舊出師未捷身先死，充滿智慧跟理想的賢者仍在最後的談判中被現實擊垮。
     崇尚自然的北地女巫，最後發動為故友的報復攻擊做了告慰憑弔，維持了世間的均衡，世界動盪不已，但是為了子民跟跟隨者的存活，只能鐵了心吃食跟踐踏弱者而活下去。
     而阿努比斯一旁看起來，欲言又止，我想事情的經過絕對沒有那麼簡單。
     阿蘭是古代惡魔阿蒙，鱷龜龍等等事件，這後面一定有許多流佚的部分。
     然後阿努比斯之前對穿越者的訊息，也肯定對我有所隱瞞。

     魔車穿入城內中心區的石造城牆，中心區又是另外一座堡壘，據說是過去時代藍獅家族擔任貴族居住的地方。穿過城門後便是翠綠的園藝裝置，我們繼續向前方中世紀風格的主殿堂行駛，該著像是歐洲城市中的議事廳古蹟一樣，也是高層進行討論的地方。
    而大部分的重要官員都入住在中央區，而藍獅家族跟其他貓人貴族現在主要住在東區高級住宅區。而除了官員官邸外，中央區最重要的建築應該是議會堂跟高等法院。
    然而十二神大殿堂跟唯一一所大學則在北區的文教區區域。
    我們議事廳大門側邊的空曠處停好車，前往大門後吩咐接待人員是一個犬人，他領著我們走上樓梯前往二樓的會議室。
議事廳內部依舊華麗，充滿著洛可可的風格，跟藍獅城城外的風格迴異，內部的擺設設計大多以紅色跟金色為主，到處充滿木質拋光的家具跟紅地毯。窗戶也大多使用彩色玻璃將，穿越的陽光變換成不同顏色的光芒。
    我們一行來到一個巨大樺色的木門，沃爾夫主動向前推開大門，裡面有三個獅人，應該是兩女一男，在男獅人旁邊還有一位蒙面獸人站著。
   他們正在房內等待著我們，看到我們進來後好似暫時停止他們先前的討論。    
  「我向您們介紹，這就是藍獅城最高的決策者們。」沃爾夫回頭對我們說。

----------


## 流星守護者(星守)

偶又來啦~~
看這類文章可以紓解壓力
啊啊不過很少來就對了(少廢話
還有請容我猜一下劇情...
沒事就只是想猜,不反對吧?
就當不反對囉?
沃爾夫(應該)會契約...
然後根據前面的神誓  阿努(應該)會墮化...
好我說完了.
要堅持下去喔,你有讀者等你(o
期待下一篇owo//

----------


## thevoidfancy

在我們面前，是三名獅族人，分別是一名年輕帶有鬃毛雄性獅人穿著紳士貴族華美的衣裳。後面跟著一名穿著罩衫斗篷跟精緻面具的貓科獸人，雖然故作低調，但是神秘奢華的裝飾以及身形的壯碩卻絲毫無法遮掩。
「您好您好，居然能看見來到異世界的勇者真是深感榮幸，我是藍獅城商會總會會長，約書亞  藍獅。」
     那名年輕獅人箭步上來，打起爽朗的笑容提起感染力的聲線，雙手熱情的握著我的手並且寒暄。
     這就是藍獅家族分家最令人期待依賴的新星，約書亞  藍獅。
   「然後向你們介紹，此位是目前藍獅城魔法師團的主顧問，來自影法師集團的老舍  猞猁。」
   斗篷法師向我們三人屈膝行禮，從一身密不通風的裝束之中看不出他的性別，但是卻看得一些露出的白色毛絨。
   而後，約書亞便向阿努比斯跟荷馬打照面寒暄。從房間後面，一名身穿軍裝的母獅人走到我面前，鞠躬行禮。
   「您好，我是藍獅城軍情處的處長，茉莉  鬥獅，感謝路神阿努比獅跟勇者們前來藍獅城。」
    她的聲音堅定並且宏亮，而這名女軍官同時也是萊昂太子的二夫人，而軍情處也就是太子在藍獅城持有的私有軍隊。
    「你…你好。」我含首向他致意，接著她踏著軍靴清脆的金屬片音，向著去與阿努比斯跟荷馬問候。
    最後，一名穿著淡藍色禮服，儀態莊重的女獅人向我們緩步靠近。
    雖然她和顏悅色帶著笑容徐步朝著我走來，但是圍繞她周圍舞動盡是閃爍著微光的魔速妖精。認真查詳，當她輕輕擺動裙擺，肌膚輕輕掠過大氣時便輕微的肴起魔素的漩渦漣漪。
    她的魔法實力，可能是全屋子最高的，應該比荷馬高出一個等級，上一次看見這樣的人物，就是狐妖玉藻。
    「您好，勇者大人，我是現在臨時藍獅城城主，嘉德莉亞  藍獅，感謝您們的蒞臨。」
    她伸出左手，另一隻手抱住左手的臂膀，膝蓋微蹲，笑容可掬地欲與我握手致意。
    「你好，嘉德麗亞夫人。」
     我們輕輕地握手，我發現我應該稱呼她萊昂夫人才對，不過只是笑了笑後，便轉向阿努比斯走去。
    「審判跟道路之神阿努比斯，感謝您的來迎聖臨，我代替全藍獅城感謝您的到來。」
    正當嘉德莉亞準備跪下來親吻阿比的手時，阿努比斯見狀馬上將她扶起。
   「我們來此地是因為這個世界跟這座城市的人民需要幫助前來，無須用此大禮，並且我們也需要您們的鼎力相助。」阿努比斯堅定地說。
   最後，嘉德麗亞轉向荷馬，兩個人神色卻格外的感概及複雜。
   「荷馬師範，您總算回來到藍獅城了，在信上知道您無恙跟來訪，如果萊1昂現在在此，應該會無比欣慰吧。很抱歉，先前我們沒有足夠實力跟資源去解決亞歷山大村的魔獸肆虐，看見您們平安到來，想必是勇者們大顯神威評定災厄的吧。」
    嘉德麗亞如此殷殷地詢問，但是不經覺察到一絲絲難以言喻的情感跟無奈。好似閃避那關於三年前的暴動，荷馬落腳在亞歷山大村卻不願回歸太子萊昂統領的藍獅城，以及為何藍獅城不願出兵幫助亞歷山大村的討伐。
    「我想，我大致上報告一下我們一路上遇到跟看見的事物，並且我們也需要您們現今的情報跟局勢。」
    荷馬說著並且詢問著是否大家找個位子作好，等到眾人找到位子坐好後，唯有茉莉跟沃爾夫站得直挺挺的。沃爾夫站在大門邊，而茉莉站在坐在辦公桌的嘉德麗亞旁邊，正做好警戒的準備。
    荷馬大略地說了一下阿努比斯如何打敗巨魔狼，在前往藍獅城的中途，我們討伐解封的鱷龜龍，最後與陰謀者狐妖對峙，並且接受藍神的幫助才抵達藍獅城。
    話語一講完，大家陷入短暫的沉默，似乎有太多資訊跟疑問在腦中發酵，嘉德麗亞聽完拱手緊鎖眉頭沉思。連剛剛爽朗的約書亞也低頭不語，往復搔弄著自己的鬍鬚在思考。
    「一路上，我們已經注意藍獅城有許多監視魔法跟吸收魔素的魔法陣，那當太子被擄走去巫師塔後，藍獅城遇到的問題是甚麼呢？我們要怎麼將太子救援出來呢？」打破沉默的是阿努比斯，他向著嘉德莉亞詢問著。
    嘉德麗亞輕嘆一口氣，對影法師老舍使個眼色，猞猁獸人便起身在地上繪出漆黑的法陣靈光。
    「我希望您們，能盡快離開藍獅城。」嘉德麗亞如此說。
     當嘉德莉亞說出這句話時，不只我們三人以外，，沃爾夫跟約書亞都不經驚呼這個發言。除了茉莉跟正在施法的老舍保持鎮定，但還是可以看著茉莉的面部表情也因為嘉德麗亞的發言出現了波動。
    「可以詢問，為甚麼要叫我們立刻離開呢？」阿努比斯問著，反倒荷馬卻沉默下來沉思後面的緣由。
    「後天晚上是魔法師親自前來聽取藍獅城政務的匯報會議，在三天前的會議他便囑咐我們勇者即將到來藍獅城，然而希望我們能夠把你們呈交上去交給魔法師處分，以換取藍獅城的和平治理。」嘉德麗亞拱手在桌上，說出這般苦澀的事實處境。
    「所以意思是，魔法師拿整座城池的人民作為要脅，要您們合作把我們交出去的意思嗎？」我問著。
    「這句話有些疑慮，魔法師只是說希望勇者們都一同去巫師塔參訪，並部會為難勇者們跟藍獅城的人民，所以只要勇者跟我們能好好配合的話，藍獅城的和平跟繁榮都會在魔法師的保證之下得以永續發展。」
    約書亞站起來為魔法師進行辯護，看起來他跟其背後的藍獅城眾商會勢力應該便是傳聞中的主和派，願意在魔法師的治理維持生活。
    此時，影法師從魔法陣取出一把精工的金屬常手杖，在法杖上頭有一個如手掌大一顆切割完美的藍寶石。然而，也可以感受到此長手杖隱含著強大的魔法威能。
    「這手杖是艾德蒙親自使用傳承下來的手杖，也是藍獅家一直保重至今的傳家寶，百年之前賢者阿斯藍也是手持這把長杖完成旅程而歸還。這把手杖已經是不折不扣的聖遺物，並且能與艾德蒙巫師塔進行感應，可以指出巫師塔的方向，影法師麻煩您將這把手杖交給荷馬讓他參詳。」
    荷馬畢恭畢敬地從老舍那取得長杖，他看著傳說中的手杖看到出神，用手指仔細觸撫每個雕刻細紋，這一件歷史有名的稀世珍品出現在眼前，有此反應也是想當然而。
    「阿比啊，什麼是聖遺物，在這個世界是很稀有嗎？」我問著身邊的阿努比斯。
    「當然囉，所謂的聖遺物便是難以用這世界的物質或魔法毀壞的物品，被喻為含有神的祝福或是魔法奧秘的存在。順便一提，阿蘭為我們打造的武具其本質也十分接近於聖遺物的等級。」阿努回答到。
    「勇者大人，我也有聖遺物，你們看看喔！」此時沃爾夫插話近來，拿出腰際的彎刀，立刻拔出來獻寶。
    刀身寬厚並且流線一體，刀身鋒利露出銀茫讓人為之一凜，紅色的火紋從刀柄處好似延燒至尖端。
    「這把就是百年之前灰狼王所使用的狼王刃，血痕狼牙，百年之後，與傳說中的手杖，希望之星再次相遇重逢了。」沃爾夫高舉著狼王刃大聲激勵呼喊如此中二的台詞。
    「又來了。」約書亞扶著額頭偷偷碎念，好似他常常見到沃爾夫這般發言十分受不了他，而會議室中應該也只有嘉德莉亞聽完如此發言後露出淡淡的微笑。
    「可是，這個希望之星不是一直都在藍獅城嗎?其實老早就重逢了不是嗎?」我打趣著問著沃爾夫。
    「平常都交由藍獅城法師團代為保管，直到緊急的時刻才能解封拿出來使用。」茉莉發言解答。
    依照大家的站位跟小動作不難發現，茉莉跟嘉德麗亞為一邊，而影法師跟約書亞為另一邊。這麼說藍獅城的傳家之寶是由分家的勢力代為保管的嗎?本家雖然擁有實質的政治跟軍事力量，但必須與分家的商會勢力跟其他勢力妥協。
    「如果手杖指向不同方向時，鑲嵌在上的希望藍鑽的光芒便會有不同的反應。」嘉德麗亞如此說。
     荷馬一聽到這個消息，順手將長杖朝著不同方向試探，而藍寶石在不同地方時會有露出不同亮度的輝茫。
    「我們推測這只長杖會感應巫師塔的方向，如果靠近巫師塔時則希望藍鑽的光芒就會越大。如果加上偵測魔法或是探測魔法的話，應該很快就可以找到巫師塔了。」嘉德麗亞繼續說
    「所以這個意思是說，要我們趁著魔法師離開巫師塔時，前去營救太子殿下嗎?」我問道。
    「可是你們有確認過這個手杖真的能指向巫師塔嗎？如果這樣為甚麼之前不發兵動員救出太子呢？而且魔法師難道會不知道這個聖遺物的存在，難不成我有放下甚麼陷阱嗎？」阿努比斯提出許多的疑問。
     其他的眾人將眼神投向嘉德莉亞，她緩緩地說出自己埋在心底的話。
     「這把神杖，就交給了荷馬師範了，請您們盡快離開藍獅城吧。」
     「我不能拿走藍獅城的至寶啊，而且如果這樣的話，您們不就難以跟魔法師交代嗎？」荷馬說著。
     「拿著希望之星的您們要去救出外子，或是直接前往皇都了解現在的政治風暴，抑或是直接前往東部解決大規模魔獸進軍肆虐的問題都可以，如果要逃往北方或南方都沒關係。後天晚上，我們藍獅城眾員會想辦法牽制住魔法師，為你們爭取時間，讓你們盡快逃離魔法師的掌握。」嘉德莉亞如此說道。
     「大姊，你真的要這麼做嗎？憑著現在我們整屋子的人員都沒辦法擋下魔法師一絲一毫，再說魔法師也說過城內眾多魔法陣都含有自爆術式，只要他想，藍獅城很有可能一夜之間變成廢墟啊！」約書亞起身焦躁地反對嘉德麗亞的意見。
    「我想，在魔法師的心中並沒有真的想打算毀滅藍獅城，要不然他大可將我們都殺盡了，自己統理這座城市便可，更沒理由留下原有的行政體系的我們。但是很有可能協助勇者的逃亡，會喪失他對我們的信任跟芥蒂，接下來的合作跟共識都會生變，那還不如放手一搏，為勇者們爭取更多時間。」
    嘉德莉亞說完，但是約書亞反而更加的心情激動起來。
    「這樣全城的人都要跟著犧牲，這就是身為藍獅城城主的決算嗎？商會決不會如此同意，更何況還有沒有市議會同意，為甚麼可以這樣決斷。」
    「所以我們就要讓市議會再花一整天時間表決是否要把拯救這個世界的勇者交給惡人嗎？當時萊昂便是因為要周全整座城市，所以才甘心被擄，你們現在有任何人聽到他的消息嗎？然後我們就要愚蠢地重蹈覆轍，將盡心盡力保護我們的人出賣交給他人嗎？」
    茉莉站出來駁斥著約書亞，她幫嘉德麗亞出頭辯護，讓約書亞無法繼續接著話講。
    「兩百年前，艾德蒙與藍獅家的先民誓死守住西方防線，為了犬族的留存及大義犧牲自我，一百年前阿斯蘭一行人在藍獅城死守並且打勝攻城戰，如果我們藍獅一家只是為了苟活殘存，偷生受辱的活下來，才是對過去英靈先民的褻瀆。」嘉德麗亞拿出了覺悟，宛如不帶有感情的說出。
   「那當時太子一個人自願接受魔法師的條件，前去被軟禁時，大姊你也是沒有反對，怎麼現在就變這樣。」約書亞大聲反駁。
   「就是因為外子被俘虜之後，一切事物都沒有改善，我們依舊如此卑微地活著，不是嗎？總之不能再重蹈覆轍了，這次就算拚死，也要將魔法師困守下來。」嘉德麗亞聲音中帶著怒氣，向著約書亞回話。
   「當時，太子一人用盡全力，大姊你也用上最高段的咒語，加上茉莉跟沃爾夫，甚至藍獅城全魔法師團的力量跟軍隊，都沒有對魔法師產生任何作用，不是嗎？我們到底要怎麼要才能困住魔法師，身為藍獅家的當家跟最強魔法師的你，說說看啊！」
    約書亞大聲連環說出過去他們對抗魔法師的處境，一說完，大家的情緒好似都被拉下來，思索不出任何法子。
    「那名魔法師，有那麼強悍嗎？」嘗試想要打破尷尬跟沉默的我問著。
    「在我看來，應該是等級八的魔法師，而且擅長的法術系統為時間跟空間，以及光系魔法。」嘉德麗亞緩緩地說，看似十分煩惱的樣子。
    「等級八，那已經是天災等級，影響的範圍可以壟罩整座城市，光屬性以及十分難以對抗，無論是速度，影響範圍跟干涉效果都是數一數二，更別提是傳說的時空屬性，那根本是傳說中的魔法根本一切都是不明。」
    荷馬驚呼地爆出一連專有名詞跟分析，然後就陷入喃喃自語的自我煩惱之中。
    「所以，你們希望我們逃跑之後，要自己拼命留下來擋下八級魔法師嗎？」我雙手伸起雙手打著懶腰問著嘉德麗亞，畢竟聽了那麼多沉重的事情，身子也變得困頓起來。
    「是這樣沒錯，如果有機會的話，你們能救得出外子，帶著他一起逃亡就好了。」嘉德麗亞如此說，她的聲線變得有些不肯定跟懷疑。
    「阿努比斯，你能看得出這房間內大家的實力大約在哪個級別嗎？」
    「是的，阿威。這房間裡面實力最高的便是嘉德麗亞，大約等級六，再來就是荷馬跟我，約莫等級五。茉莉、沃爾夫跟老舍為等級四，約書亞約莫等級三。」
    「那我呢？阿比。」
     阿努比斯沉了口氣，默默地說。
    「阿威，你等級二。」
    「怎麼等級那麼低啊！」
    真是令人失望，還有我已經看到沃爾夫在噗滋一聲笑出來，然後約書亞正遮住自己的笑容。
    「啊，不管了，所以這樣全房間的戰力加進來，有辦法打贏等級八的腳色嗎？」我問著阿努比斯。
    「應該是沒有辦法，等級跟等級的差別並非是單純的加法跟城法就可以得出了，等級八也被稱作天災的等級，也是這個世界現存最強魔術的級別，要跟這樣等級人物作戰，最好想像與輕度颱風或颶風一樣的對手看待。但是……」
    「所以就是要跟大自然戰鬥的狀況嗎？阿比，你說得但是，是什麼？」
    「如果我解封，恢復神格的話，便可與之一戰。」阿努比斯如此說。
「所謂的恢復神格，就是跟玉藻對打時，變成全身金光閃閃，英氣堂堂的樣子嗎？那樣的阿比等級會是多少呢？」
    「應該是等級十一吧。」阿努比斯如此說著。「等級十的話，便是這個世界的亞神，成為神明的候補，而成為這個世界的神明至少也要等級十一。」
     百年前的四人眾，傳說中都達到十級，也就是差一點可以成為神明的意思嗎？
     「所以，只要阿努比斯恢復真身，就可以輕易敗退魔法師。」
     「但是……。」阿努比斯又說出但是，可見得有其難言之隱。
     「阿努比斯大人，謝謝您的好意，但是如果您在此此刻現出真身干涉這個世界的運行的話，將會有無法估計的後果。」嘉德麗亞說著。
     「會有什麼後果，難道會發生不好的事嗎？」
     「如果阿努比斯用神明的力量強制改變世界線的流動，在魔法師背面或是另一陣營的神明也有權校正世界線的權力，這樣就會變成諸神的戰爭。」
     「所以阿比你上次想要用真身打敗玉藻，而藍神出面制止你的緣由便是在此。」我像著阿努比斯問我，他瞪大眼睛看著我。
     「這個世界目前只有藍神可以任意使用神之力，如果有神明沒有經過評議會申請許可的話，隨便使用神之力造或施展奇蹟，從其他的神明也可以使用神力抑制住該神明的舉動跟影響範圍。」阿努比斯解釋到。
     「這樣就算是恐怖平衡一般。」

    「所以，還是請勇者趕快離開此地吧！現在魔法師的勢力尚未偵測到您們的身影，趁現在趕快離開吧！」嘉德麗亞，展現出一絲焦急地說。
    「不可能，如果現在我門離開了，這裡的人民跟信眾都會有生命及財產的安危。」阿努比斯反對。
     所謂的真言流，是將神明跟妖精的神力用文字真言捕捉且作為魔術動力的來源。
    「我們會想辦法盡力掩護著，別忘了勇者們的使命是為了拯救這個世界，請踏著我們藍獅城還繼續往前吧。」茉莉加入遊說的行列。
    「果然，考量到可行性跟效率面而言，我們如果拿在魔法師離開巫師塔之後救出太子，然後盡快從皇城內搬取救兵的話……」
     三傳人系統，利用迴路吸取大氣中的魔素，在自我提煉跟運行魔術，承諾出千萬種不停變化跟樣態的魔術。
    「大姊，請務必仔細思考，這是攸關整座城百姓的安危啊，一旦此地與天災級魔法師作戰，這個城市跟人民有做好玉石俱焚的打算了嗎？」約書亞如此說出他的想法。
    「灰狼家跟犬族在此一定會換了死守藍獅城而戰，以祭奠當年艾德蒙跟蘭獅英靈們保全犬族薪火之恩情。」沃爾夫視死如歸地說著。
     地靈法，簡單而言就是直接使用自然的力量，被稱為近似神明的力量。

    三種術法，三種系統彼此纏繞交疊，地靈的神力可以灌注跟真言言靈跟三傳人的運作能量，真言流成為三個系統的橋樑能夠增幅三傳人的法陣跟保留地靈法的神力，三傳人可以吸納兩種系統的優點跟能量，運算並且調整成施術者欲求的目標跟效果。

    這就是，亞力山大等三人想出的最強封印魔法，封神之術。
    封印住傳說中的魔王，各式邪靈魔獸，各種魑魅魍魎。

    「阿威，怎麼了，怎麼想得出神了。」阿努比斯過來撫摸了一下我的肩膀，好似懷疑我是否被他們的爭論而震懾了。

    我站了起來，提出聲音，希望大家能仔細聽我說。
   「阿努比斯，荷馬，我們不走了，要留下來一起作戰。」
   我大聲地說，大家好似都不相信我一般。

   「我想到了，該如何打贏那個等級八的魔法師混帳的辦法。」

----------


## thevoidfancy

感謝真心支持，最近收到許多大平台的評論回響，
發現有許多瑕疵跟要修正的地方，所以感覺有些挫折。
可能要更多力氣跟心思，去思考接下來該怎麼接續。
希望到最後，能寫出自己專屬的故事就好。

沒錯，沃爾夫是可以契約對象，目前設計可以簽約對象總共有十位
(恩，原本打算是戀愛冒險遊戲的藍本，所以有十位也是合情合理的。)
(目前可以契約對象就是阿努比斯、荷馬、沃爾夫、阿蘭，亞倫還要再想想。)
如果我會電繪跟做遊戲，改天再試看看好了。

原本有打算加入San值系統，如果san值歸零腳色就會崩潰，而走向腳色專屬的bad end，不過這種念頭還是難以達成。

然後阿努比斯詭異的神誓不能說謊跟隱埋的設定，是認為太多時間跟立場阿努比斯都可以裝傻埋混過去，這樣很麻煩。
所以就讓阿努比斯擔任解說役，(不過有太多人反應過多設定很不妥，我會再好好修改的。)

目前有大概結局的構想，不過還是認真的思考是否合理流暢，所以請好好期待吧，但是說不定還是有變化。
(其實常常修改設定跟故事流向，讓整個故事變得合理，合理是最重要的。)

不過可以發現阿努比斯的性格如果惰轉後，就會變成對主角執著的病嬌。是這樣構想的，但是書寫腳色還是不夠立體
然後荷馬惰轉的話，則為變成怯弱跟自我封閉的失意中年人，(好不討喜啊)。沃爾夫的設定還在架構中。
所以接下來請不要隨便弄壞腳色喔!

總之謝謝大家的支持跟鼓勵，希望能為大家帶來更好的作品跟品質
(不過評論都說，還不如去好好寫情色小說的部分，恩，成人創作真是困難跟少有動力持續)






> 偶又來啦~~
> 看這類文章可以紓解壓力
> 啊啊不過很少來就對了(少廢話
> 還有請容我猜一下劇情...
> 沒事就只是想猜,不反對吧?
> 就當不反對囉?
> 沃爾夫(應該)會契約...
> 然後根據前面的神誓  阿努(應該)會墮化...
> 好我說完了.
> ...

----------


## 流星守護者(星守)

先來為阿威的等級二默哀個三秒
(三秒後)
好吧不回顧一下真的會忘記誰是誰(金魚腦
等級八是玉藻他爸嗎(不是
總之...之後就要攻塔了吧?
來來來幫等級二的加油~
腳色弄壞在修好就好了啊,怕啥?反正主角在啊,有光環(?
對了,阿蒙這樣算惰轉嗎...
劇情就是船到橋頭自然直啦~
加油喔! :jcdragon-lick: 

(回文回到自動登出惹

----------

